# Guess type based on *vibe*



## Changeling

Is there a protocol here? Whatevs. Vibe me, kids!


----------



## Changeling

INFP vibes from @sassysquid. Something about beautiful female figures with an indirect gaze set in mysterious moods pings INFP.



sassysquid said:


> INTJ 5w3? Is 5w3 something that even exists? Well if not, E5/E3.
> @_rhoynarqueen_


----------



## Adena

ISTP 5w4/4w5


----------



## Bash

INFJ 3w4


----------



## 124567

rhoynarqueen said:


> Ummmm... INTJ? Seemed very Te-user, your wording.
> 
> I want to post a picture of a vibrator in here, but I think I'd be banned for that lol.
> 
> So, well, picture a vibrator. Unless you're under 18. Then you don't know what that is, you virgin child who has never read a teen magazine or walked into Spencer's.


Why, why did you do this? :crying: This joke is so ESTP.
Ps. the OP herself is Saint Mary roud:


----------



## dinkalink

ENFJ? I just read a couple pages and I'm pretty sure I saw your type, but I forgot anyway so who cares.
(This is me in my profile picture, have fun.)


----------



## Glory

ENTJ. Porno magazines as evidence.


----------



## Adena

ESTP 6w7


----------



## Glory

oh piss on enneagram.


----------



## 124567

ISTP
Wash your mouth :angry:


----------



## Adena

INFJ 4w5, there's no doubt about you!


----------



## Trademark

Where do you get the so-called vibe


----------



## Glory

from your butt.


----------



## 124567

^^From *N*:kitteh:
^ Rude teen type. :dry: Stop polluting the thread.


----------



## Adena

I think she's just joking


----------



## 124567

I know but she's not playin' the game with her trolling either  
ISTJ vibe from you.


----------



## Changeling

I have no idea who is replying to whom. Just use the quote function dammit.


edit:

i can't believe perf-cafe autocorrected my all-caps internet yell


----------



## Modal Soul

Changeling said:


> I have no idea who is replying to whom. Just use the quote function dammit.


no.

infp 9w1


----------



## Trademark

ISFJ 6w5


----------



## Devrim

If I had to guess?
It would certainly have to be an INFP,
You have the same brooding quality I sense around them!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Isfj


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Intj


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ISxJ


----------



## Adena

Entp


----------



## Mimic octopus

Esfj


----------



## an absurd man

Intj


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Entp


----------



## FlightlessBird

Enfp e4


----------



## Retsu

Infj


----------



## FlightlessBird

Isfj e8


----------



## shyextrovert

Estp


----------



## Retsu

FlightlessBird said:


> Isfj e8


well ain't that an oxymoron 
@shyextrovert ENFJ


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Istp


----------



## FlightlessBird

Retsu said:


> well ain't that an oxymoron


Everything is possible haha


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Enfj


----------



## Momentz

inxp


----------



## Golden Rose

Mousy is *the* ENFPest


----------



## 124567

Heh, wanted to say XNFP before I saw your sig roud:


----------



## Modal Soul

INFJ because i'm pretty sure that's CC's type

@_Moonious_ i love your avatar


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Isfp *^*


----------



## FlightlessBird

Infp


----------



## Zyranne

Infp


----------



## Adena

ENTJ 8w7


----------



## an absurd man

Esfj


----------



## blood roots

entj


----------



## Adena

Istp


----------



## Fern

Not much to go off of but... ISTJ?


----------



## an absurd man

totes INFJ


----------



## Tangled Kite

INTJ and I don't know enough about engram to guess that.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ISFP? 4w3?


----------



## Momentz

entp


----------



## 124567

Exfp..


----------



## Momentz

infj


----------



## blood roots

enfp


----------



## Ominously

... Enfp ...


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Modal Soul said:


> INFJ because i'm pretty sure that's CC's type
> 
> @_Moonious_ i love your avatar


Thanks! Though I can't take credit for it. It's a photograph I found on Google Images by an actual photographer. (except I added the ponytail) :kitteh:
___________
@ Person above me, infp


----------



## Adena

Infp


----------



## 124567

Finally you found your ISXJ land! Still getting a more IStJ vibe :crazy:


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Infj


----------



## bleghc

Infp


----------



## baby blue me

Infp/entp


----------



## Golden Rose

I didn't feel like posting on your questionnaire but in my opinion INTJ fits you perfectly.


----------



## Lunaena

ISFP, maybe.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Draumande Romvesen said:


> ISFP, maybe.


Ni-dom. INTJ.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Entp


----------



## Neuroticon

Entj


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Isfp


----------



## Glory

Enfp


----------



## Neuroticon

PaintedVixen said:


> Isfp


Pretty far off.

Infp


----------



## Glory

I want to punch you for that.


----------



## Neuroticon

Glory said:


> I want to punch you for that.


In a "I'm into you" kind of way?

I know your type, was guessing vixen


----------



## Glory

Neuroticon said:


> In a "I'm into you" kind of way?
> 
> I know your type, was guessing vixen


I know that. But you dropped it after me, knobhead.


----------



## Neuroticon

Glory said:


> I know you that. But you dropped it after me, knobhead.


Your post appeared after I was typing mine. Don't throw yourself at me this hard.


----------



## Glory

Neuroticon said:


> Your post appeared after I was typing mine. Don't throw yourself at me this hard.


Pay better attention, fagnut.


----------



## Neuroticon

Glory said:


> Pay better attention, fagnut.


You really like me, don't you?


----------



## Retsu

ENTP
edgy innit
ninja'd
actually INFP


----------



## Glory

Still ENFP


----------



## bleghc

Istj


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Infp


----------



## Momentz

entj


----------



## Glory

Another ENFP! And I'm getting offended at this point!


----------



## daniluni

Entp


----------



## blood roots

isfp


----------



## bleghc

Infp


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

isfp


----------



## 124567

Entp


----------



## Noir

C2 is an ISFP, so ISFP for you


----------



## Nackle1

Infp


----------



## 124567

Intp.


----------



## an absurd man

Infj


----------



## bleghc

Entp


----------



## GoosePeelings

Isfp


----------



## Ode to Trees

esfp


----------



## lookslikeiwin

Enfp


----------



## blood roots

intp


----------



## ectomorphine

la perduta gente said:


> into


into? that must be a new type?  .. and you're an INFJ I suppose? ;P


----------



## Glory

INFP, bud.


----------



## ectomorphine

Glory said:


> INFP, bud.


Impressive, buuud ;p .. ESTP


----------



## melancholy

Istp.

Edit: Or INFP because I think you just gave it away.


----------



## blood roots

isfp


----------



## 124567

Hm, INTJ.


----------



## melancholy

Infj.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Infp/infj


----------



## an absurd man

xNTJ


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

INTJ 5w6 So/Sx


----------



## Mimic octopus

^ENFP
Everyone here typed me as an INTJ - should I trust the online vibes?


----------



## Ominously

I'm going with INTP roud:


----------



## Stendhal

Estj


----------



## 124567

Infp.


----------



## lightbox

Istp.


----------



## saythe

Intp


----------



## blood roots

isfx


----------



## melancholy

Infj.


----------



## 124567

Still gettin' INTP vibe.


----------



## saythe

@melancholy Enfp


----------



## Aerorobyn

@saythe 

INFP


----------



## bleghc

Intj


----------



## Ninjaws

Intp


----------



## blood roots

istp


----------



## Momentz

an nf, in some shape or form
(probably a thunder cloud, but no zeus)


----------



## Ninjaws

Esfp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Intj


----------



## saythe

Infp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

going to guess xNFP x)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Infp


----------



## Glory

ENFP... tired of them!


----------



## Momentz

I get a sense of ESTP. 
Awful! That was awful! 
I probably have the instincts of a bunny, because I'm running back to my rabbit hole where I can run on my own stretched sense of time (I'm sure Buddha would understand!) and see through tunnel vision.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Esfj


----------



## GoosePeelings

Intp


----------



## Momentz

istp


----------



## saythe

@GoosePeelings ISFP


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Estp


----------



## Momentz

inxp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ExFJ


----------



## Ninjaws

IxFP
(This sure is an easy way to get the post-count up)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Intj


----------



## melancholy

Entp.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Infp


----------



## bleghc

Infj


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Infp


----------



## Fleetfoot

ENFP. I got the vibe from reading your signature, which said ENFP.


----------



## Momentz

esfp


----------



## ai.tran.75

Infp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aerorobyn

ExFP 
@ai.tran.75


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Infj?


----------



## melancholy

Intj?


----------



## Metalize

Infj


----------



## Trademark

light colored hair, skinny, big eyes with faint smile are INFps features )


----------



## Retsu

ISTJ samurai warrior thing innit


----------



## Ninjaws

Istp


----------



## Momentz

intj


----------



## bleghc

esfj


----------



## Momentz

isfp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Esfp


----------



## bleghc

Istp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infp


----------



## Momentz

intp


----------



## lackofmops

syndrone said:


> intp


estp


----------



## blood roots

istp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Isfj


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Infj.


----------



## bleghc

Infx


----------



## Ominously

Isfp


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Infp


----------



## melancholy

Entj.


----------



## blood roots

infp


----------



## Ominously

Intj


----------



## Momentz

INFP -- love WataMote, by the way!


----------



## an absurd man

Enfp


----------



## ectomorphine

Intp, type me! type me! : D


----------



## bleghc

Esfj


----------



## Retsu

ISFP
that ghost looks so sick of everything


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

xNxx


----------



## 45130

infp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Entp


----------



## Ninjaws

ESFP obviously


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ESFJ no question


----------



## melancholy

Intp


----------



## an absurd man

Entp


----------



## 124567

xNTP


----------



## Vaka

Enfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Neuroticon said:


> How am I supposed to *guess* one's type when it's bolded, capslocked and enlarged in their sig?
> 
> I would've gone with INTJ.


There is always a chance that a person might be mistyped, you know. This is about what YOU THINK their type is based on their vibe. 



lycanized said:


> Enfp


INFP for you


----------



## Vaka

Entj


----------



## bleghc

Inxj


----------



## blood roots

ixxp


----------



## 124567

Isfp


----------



## saythe

Enfj


----------



## 124567

Still going with ISTP vibe bro :tongue:


----------



## an absurd man

maybe ENFJ


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enfp


----------



## Mimic octopus

Intp


----------



## Neuroticon

Istp


----------



## Vaka

Lol, was gonna go with INTP


----------



## blood roots

infp


----------



## Glory

nasty INFP... we hates it!


----------



## lumostartarus

Entp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Istj


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Ixtp ^+^


----------



## blood roots

exfx


----------



## Ominously

Infj !


----------



## Trademark

Entertain me - dancing 'drop it low girl'ESFP​


----------



## Momentz

enfp


----------



## blood roots

xnxp


----------



## zpsych

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Esfp


Lol, what
That is way off

The person above me I'd guess is an ISFP/INFP


----------



## with water

Infp


----------



## bleghc

Intj


----------



## Innogen

Infj.


----------



## Bash

LuvGen said:


> I see what you did there.. :laughing:
> 
> Well, ISFP?


; )


----------



## Fern

Intp


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Enfp


----------



## Neuroticon

Intp


----------



## blood roots

inxx


----------



## Retsu

Isfp


----------



## Retrospective

Istj


----------



## bleghc

Isfp


----------



## Retrospective

intp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Intp


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

istp


----------



## an absurd man

Intp 8


----------



## Narcissus

INTP 5(w4?) may also be INTJ


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFP 4w5


----------



## Malandro

Intj


----------



## 124567

Omg sweet ESFP fits your vibe :blushed:


----------



## Narcissus

enfp?


----------



## 124567

INTP more than INFP actually.

Why do most people think I'm an extrovert? :shocked: :laughing:


----------



## Narcissus

C.C said:


> INTP more than INFP actually.
> 
> Why do most people think I'm an extrovert? :shocked: :laughing:


We INTPs are a tricky bunch 

Idk, I took a look at your avatar and saw a cute girl in a dance-like pose, holding a giant heart. It made me think of those "OMG LETS DO GROUP HUG <3 <3" people xd

So... INFP? ISFP?


----------



## an absurd man

strong --FP vibe


----------



## Narcissus

must cut down on flower crowns
I start to think that maybe INTJ fits better


----------



## Retrospective

Infp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I'm just curious because in all of my real life's decisions, I've never been much of an intuitive. To be honest there is something about it that truly fascinates me. I've figured that perhaps developing my Se might have a similar effect of leading me to being more in tune with the patterns of life. Yet, there is more that I may not know.

As for Retrospective, you seem more of a ISxP.


----------



## 124567

Actually, you're the one who gives me ISXP vibe..perhaps ISFP


----------



## blood roots

xxfj


----------



## Neuroticon

Isfp


----------



## lunny

Istp


----------



## Neuroticon

lunny said:


> Istp


Yeah...no. 

xNFP ^^


----------



## Narcissus

INFP, I think. Wonder how wrong I am lol


----------



## bleghc

INTP, mainly from username


----------



## 124567

Inxx


----------



## Narcissus

So, was I right with INFP... or ISFP? Or did I get everything wrong?


----------



## 124567

I'm not gonna answer, guess more :kitteh:


----------



## 124567

Enxp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Isfp


----------



## Retrospective

Intj


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

Vibe of who? I don't get these threads.


----------



## Retrospective

I_destroyedtheuniverse said:


> Vibe of who? I don't get these threads.


You have to reply with the type you think the person above you is.
As for you: istj


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

Retrospective said:


> You have to reply with the type you think the person above you is.
> As for you: istj


No, no. INTJ/INTP.
For you, I think INFJ.


----------



## 124567

Actually..IXTJ :tongue:


----------



## Ninjaws

Intp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Intj )


----------



## backdrop12

I believe that you are an ENTJ :3.


----------



## Derse Dreamer

backdrop12 said:


> I believe that you are an ENTJ :3.


I wish!! Hahaha 
ExFP?


----------



## backdrop12

everyone guesses EXFP or ENXP..... May not or can be either one or not at all ......Hope that gave away who I am which I may or not have ........ * runs away quickly *


----------



## Derse Dreamer

backdrop12 said:


> everyone guesses EXFP or ENXP..... May not or can be either one or not at all ......Hope that gave away who I am which I may or not have ........ * runs away quickly *


:shocked:
i have you all figured out!!!
yoU ARE A 
-DRUM ROLL-
ENFP. 
I was like this close -measures the distance between thumb and pointer finger- to typing ESFP. c:


----------



## Retsu

ENFP because overexcited and used c:


----------



## backdrop12

I think the ENFP type is super hard to classify . Every time I see any type of fictional character being typed as ENFP by someone it is immediately changed to ENTP or ESFP X3 kinda sad actually X3

I am just saying cause yaknow ...may not have it .....


----------



## an absurd man

Enfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Istp


----------



## Retsu

backdrop12 said:


> I think the ENFP type is super hard to classify . Every time I see any type of fictional character being typed as ENFP by someone it is immediately changed to ENTP or ESFP X3 kinda sad actually X3
> 
> I am just saying cause yaknow ...may not have it .....


I think you've definitely got that ENFP vibe. @Iron Throne ISTP


----------



## Derse Dreamer

IxFJ  -without looking at the results in sig-



backdrop12 said:


> I think the ENFP type is super hard to classify . Every time I see any type of fictional character being typed as ENFP by someone it is immediately changed to ENTP or ESFP X3 kinda sad actually X3
> 
> I am just saying cause yaknow ...may not have it .....


ikr
i think that Barney from HIMYM is super ENFP but he's always typed as ENTP ( can we take this conversation on profiles, i think we're derailing the thread


----------



## Trademark

isfpey


----------



## blood roots

infp


----------



## Straystuff

ISFP maybe


----------



## an absurd man

maybe INFJ


----------



## melancholy

Intj


----------



## Retsu

Intp


----------



## Golden Rose

INFJ because ISTJs are _clearly_ boring and all work no play.
Sorry Rutse, it comes with the Frozen status.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Isfj


----------



## Golden Rose

Esfp


----------



## 0+n*1

istj


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

IxTJ


----------



## Momentz

inxp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enfp


----------



## an absurd man

Estp


----------



## 0+n*1

Intp


----------



## Fern

Infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

I'm gonna make this interesting and guess Enneagram type along with it.

INFJ 5w6 or 6w5


----------



## Retsu

ENTJ nao.
8w9


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Retsu ISTP 6w5


----------



## snowflakes

Intj?


----------



## melancholy

Infj


----------



## an absurd man

Intp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Intp


----------



## Neuroticon

INTj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Intp


----------



## Narcissus

At first I was going to say INTJ but all the nerdy stuff says it's rather INTP


----------



## mhysa

pagan astronaut said:


> At first I was going to say INTJ but all the nerdy stuff says it's rather INTP


infp!!


----------



## Narcissus

Oh, your vibe is even more INFP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infj


----------



## Neuroticon

INTPenis


----------



## melancholy

Intp


----------



## blood roots

inxp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Enfp )


----------



## mangodelic psycho

IxTJ :happy:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enfp


----------



## blood roots

intp


----------



## Straystuff

Enfp


----------



## Darkbloom

Enfj


----------



## an absurd man

Isfj


----------



## Darkbloom

Infp


----------



## Straystuff

Enfj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Moonious said:


> Esfj


Aaaa...


----------



## backdrop12

yup....still pretty much going with INTJ X3


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Intp


----------



## backdrop12

Idk....isfp???


EDIT: NO. I have chosen INFP for you :3


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Infj


----------



## backdrop12

wait I am confused. ME CONFUSED D: ........wait what am I confused about ???=/


----------



## blood roots

...enfp


----------



## Lacrimosa

Infj


----------



## backdrop12

Infj :3


----------



## Kate Bishop

infp


----------



## raskoolz

infp


----------



## Ominously

Uh.. XNFJ


----------



## bleghc

Intp


----------



## Yadids

INTP vibes *shivers*


----------



## Lesuhlee

Istj


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Lesuhlee said:


> Istj


I definitely get some INTJ vibes.


----------



## Momentz

enfp


----------



## bleghc

Avatar screams ENFP as well as the signature. c;


----------



## Lesuhlee

Me or snowy?


----------



## Narcissus

Oh my. That av has some serious ESTJ vibrations
but I'd consider some N hint judging by the more friendly-sounding username


----------



## Lesuhlee

pagan astronaut said:


> Oh my. That av has some serious ESTJ vibrations
> but I'd consider some N hint judging by the more friendly-sounding username


<<< INTJ


Throw me to the wolves; I'll emerge leading the pack.


----------



## Straystuff

Estj


----------



## Ominously

INFJ... (Nice avatar.)


----------



## Lesuhlee

Enfp


Throw me to the wolves; I'll emerge leading the pack.


----------



## TwinAnthos

Some kind of INXX, probably more of a INXP, leaning on T.


----------



## Serpent

ESFJ, just an impression.


----------



## Lesuhlee

INTP


Throw me to the wolves; I'll emerge leading the pack.


----------



## jjcu

Estj or Entj


----------



## Lesuhlee

@jjcu you give off a tucker max vibe so ESTP i guess


----------



## Ominously

ENTJ. Defiantly.


----------



## saythe

Infp


----------



## Lesuhlee

Enfj


----------



## melancholy

Entj


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Entp


----------



## Lesuhlee

Intp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Esfj


----------



## Narcissus

infp


----------



## Lesuhlee

Ha! Something t if an astronaut, probably like ESTJ maybe?


----------



## Narcissus

Lesuhlee said:


> Ha! Something t if an astronaut, probably like ESTJ maybe?


Oh my, I would be so afraid to become one of those


----------



## Narcissus

Anyways I'll give my spidey sense one more chance. Lesuhlee is an ENTJ.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Esfp


----------



## 124567

@ PaintedVixen INXP? 

Generic is the point. But I'm serious about it, like real last name. I've heard some people say it's embarassing. My sisters laughs at my plan :laughing: But my goal is to become the embodiment of Universal Love lol :laughing: But I'm not sure how my first name matches it...perhaps Angelina Heart..but that would sound too overwhelming..

*I need more opinions..
*What do you guys think of 'Heart' as a last name?


----------



## Narcissus

C.C said:


> @ PaintedVixen INXP?
> 
> Generic is the point. But I'm serious about it, like real last name. I've heard some people say it's embarassing. My sisters laughs at my plan :laughing: But my goal is to become the embodiment of Universal Love lol :laughing: But I'm not sure how my first name matches it...perhaps Angelina Heart..but that would sound too overwhelming..
> 
> *I need more opinions..
> *What do you guys think of 'Heart' as a last name?


I think the word heart doesn't really sound that nice once you put the meaning aside and listen to the sound. It doesn't work well with the name Angelina either.


----------



## redneck15

INxP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infj


----------



## assascream

Istj


----------



## Narcissus

xNTP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

xNTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Intp


----------



## Narcissus

Esfj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Intp


----------



## Narcissus

INTx (I'd go with P)


----------



## blood roots

infp


----------



## Lesuhlee

Isfp


----------



## assascream

Estp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Estj


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

grandmaster yoda said:


> estj


intp


----------



## Mimic octopus

Entp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Istp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Infp


----------



## leigha

xnfp


----------



## Then

INFJ, not sure about enneagram though.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Isfj


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

INFP 4w5


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> INFP 4w5


No


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

grandmaster yoda said:


> no


esfj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> esfj


:crying:
Entj


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

grandmaster yoda said:


> :crying:
> Entj


infj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

l'enfant terrible said:


> infj


esfp


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

grandmaster yoda said:


> esfp


estp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

l'enfant terrible said:


> estp


entp


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

grandmaster yoda said:


> entp


intp


----------



## Lesuhlee

Entj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Entj


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Still ESFJ


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Esfp


----------



## Narcissus

still intp
u nerd


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

pagan astronaut said:


> still intp
> u nerd


That would hurt my feelings but they are dead.


----------



## Narcissus

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That would hurt my feelings but they are dead.


I wonder if there is any connection between your lack of feelings and my excess of 'em, at least for an intp
besides I don't really think being nerd is bad


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

pagan astronaut said:


> I wonder if there is any connection between your lack of feelings and my excess of 'em, at least for an intp
> besides I don't really think being nerd is bad


It is not bad, it is inaccurate. I am conflicted between nerd and geek. They very different you see. As for your excess of feelings, perhaps you have been outdoors for too long.


----------



## Narcissus

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It is not bad, it is inaccurate. I am conflicted between nerd and geek. They very different you see. As for your excess of feelings, perhaps you have been outdoors for too long.


But that would mean you _may_ actually be a nerd. So you don't really know. 
Too long? How long is too long? I haven't been out for three days. Do you think that little grocery shopping trip was too much? I caught the extrovert feel illness?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

pagan astronaut said:


> But that would mean you _may_ actually be a nerd. So you don't really know.
> Too long? How long is too long? I haven't been out for three days. Do you think that little grocery shopping trip was too much? I caught the extrovert feel illness?


Hmm............29 minutes...is too long.....................
...you may be ill.


----------



## Narcissus

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Hmm............29 minutes...is too long.....................
> ...you may be ill.


that was more like 9 min. Maybe even 5 but 9 is more likely. Still too long? D:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

pagan astronaut said:


> that was more like 9 min. Maybe even 5 but 9 is more likely. Still too long? D:


It is quite dangerous intp, quite dangerous


----------



## TwinAnthos

Not even gonna bother... But if I have to I'd say ESFP. :wink:


----------



## Narcissus

ENFJ
(I know I'm super wrong but srsly that's the vibe)


----------



## TwinAnthos

pagan astronaut said:


> ENFJ
> (I know I'm super wrong but srsly that's the vibe)


I know I was wrong with Yoda's too since who dosen't know he is an INTP by now? 
Strange... I wasn't aware of giving of ENFJ vibes today. You remind me a bit of INFP because of that avatar is a bit dreamish. Did you draw it by yourself?


----------



## Narcissus

TwinAnthos said:


> I know I was wrong with Yoda's too since who dosen't know he is an INTP by now?
> Strange... I wasn't aware of giving of ENFJ vibes today. You remind me a bit of INFP because of that avatar is a bit dreamish. Did you draw it by yourself?


Dunno, I just received a vibe and wrote it down. ;_;
I did draw it by myself, indeed. And I know many people take me for an INFP because I don't give so much crap about hiding the fact that I am not, in fact, devoid of emotions.


----------



## TwinAnthos

pagan astronaut said:


> Dunno, I just received a vibe and wrote it down. ;_;
> I did draw it by myself, indeed. And I know many people take me for an INFP because I don't give so much crap about hiding the fact that I am not, in fact, devoid of emotions.


That's good, having feelings is not a weakness, it's a strenght we can use to understand others and live in harmony. 
I've been developing my Fe for that reason.


----------



## Narcissus

TwinAnthos said:


> That's good, having feelings is not a weakness, it's a strenght we can use to understand others and live in harmony.
> I've been developing my Fe for that reason.


Idk why people assume thinkers can't feel, lol
This calls for a highfive tho'


----------



## TwinAnthos

pagan astronaut said:


> Idk why people assume thinkers can't feel, lol
> This calls for a highfive tho'


People tend to go for the extremes and don't bother do discover the inbetween. 
*high five*

BTW, it's a nice drawing! =)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

TwinAnthos said:


> Not even gonna bother... But if I have to I'd say ESFP. :wink:


But I'm not like that.


----------



## TwinAnthos

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> But I'm not like that.


I know , it's just felt strange to guess which type you are even if I knew. =)


----------



## Narcissus

TwinAnthos said:


> People tend to go for the extremes and don't bother do discover the inbetween.
> *high five*
> 
> BTW, it's a nice drawing! =)


Hard life for someone who seeks the balance. *sigh*

Aww thank you :'> not that i didn't know hehehe


----------



## TwinAnthos

pagan astronaut said:


> Hard life for someone who seeks the balance. *sigh*
> 
> Aww thank you :'> not that i didn't know hehehe


Yup, people tend to like pushing you when you're standing on a thin line trying to balance. 

I'm just giving you fe-edback  Get the lame pun? Eitherway it's nice to have it confirmed once in a while when you deserve it. Do you use photoshop or anything similair to it?


----------



## Narcissus

TwinAnthos said:


> Yup, people tend to like pushing you when you're standing on a thin line trying to balance.
> 
> I'm just giving you fe-edback  Get the lame pun? Eitherway it's nice to have it confirmed once in a while when you deserve it. Do you use photoshop or anything similair to it?


I love lame puns :'D I prefer regular paper and pens but I use GIMP for things like putting cute hand-drawn aliens in interstellar space. I use it because it's free and I don't really do any crazy advanced graphic stuff anyway. Have you seen how much you'd have to pay for photoshop? It's crazy ;_;


----------



## TwinAnthos

pagan astronaut said:


> I love lame puns :'D I prefer regular paper and pens but I use GIMP for things like putting cute hand-drawn aliens in interstellar space. I use it because it's free and I don't really do any crazy advanced graphic stuff anyway. Have you seen how much you'd have to pay for photoshop? It's crazy ;_;


Great, I do lots of them. I like using paper too since it's much easier to controll for me, I can turn the piece of papper around, look at it directly etc, but it's much harder to erase mistakes from since you can't use layers. I'm not sure how gimp works but there is a program called SumoPaint and might work well for you, I've not used it myself. 
It's quiet expensive I think, but since my mom and dad ran a buisness that worked on commercials for big firms , they had photoshop , scanners, big printers , computer pens, cameras to look close, etc. I got to keep the computer pen , photoshop and scanner so good for me, I would most likely not have these stuff otherwise. :kitteh:


----------



## Narcissus

TwinAnthos said:


> Great, I do lots of them. I like using paper too since it's much easier to controll for me, I can turn the piece of papper around, look at it directly etc, but it's much harder to erase mistakes from since you can't use layers. I'm not sure how gimp works but there is a program called SumoPaint and might work well for you, I've not used it myself.
> It's quiet expensive I think, but since my mom and dad ran a buisness that worked on commercials for big firms , they had photoshop , scanners, big printers , computer pens, cameras to look close, etc. I got to keep the computer pen , photoshop and scanner so good for me, I would most likely not have these stuff otherwise. :kitteh:


We just hijacked another thread 

I do them more IRL, somehow my spontaneous wit turns less spontaneous and witty when I write stuff on the internet and I end up roleplaying a new age-y alien. XD 
I tried to draw things on computer and I even liked it, but not as much as traditional art. Like you said, bigger control. I don't care much about erasing 'cause I actually like sketchiness, and if I need defined lines, I just try to not press the pencil too hard  
I think most of these 'top' graphic programs actually cost much more than they are worth. But cool for you that you got it this way  I have a scanner and a computer pen, but I mostly use it color in traditionally drawn linearts rather than make it all virtually from the beginning


----------



## TwinAnthos

pagan astronaut said:


> We just hijacked another thread
> 
> I do them more IRL, somehow my spontaneous wit turns less spontaneous and witty when I write stuff on the internet and I end up roleplaying a new age-y alien. XD
> I tried to draw things on computer and I even liked it, but not as much as traditional art. Like you said, bigger control. I don't care much about erasing 'cause I actually like sketchiness, and if I need defined lines, I just try to not press the pencil too hard
> I think most of these 'top' graphic programs actually cost much more than they are worth. But cool for you that you got it this way  I have a scanner and a computer pen, but I mostly use it color in traditionally drawn linearts rather than make it all virtually from the beginning


I noticed but didn't care. We can't be the only ones that do this. 

It's hard to do puns on the internet since it's often a delay. IRL I do puns and sarcastic comments all the time and my INFP friend joins and we go from talking about homework to world domination to fluffy unicorns. 
I like to do special effects and play around on it. I've only recently started drawing a bit more , I had before made up excuses in my brain for why I shouldn't bother. 
Depends on who uses them, some earn money by using it , some need it for a hobby others like us aren't that much in need for it right now. 
I don't do that often. I either do one or the other most of the time. Too bothersome. If I'm gonna colour something in real life i'd rather use a pencil or brush for paper. Maybe crayons.


----------



## Lesuhlee

I was ninja-Ed. That was re: vanzell. Re: deus: enfp


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

esfp/entj/estp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Entj


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Infp


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Intj


----------



## leigha

Entp?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enfp


----------



## TwinAnthos

Yoda


----------



## Derse Dreamer

IxTP? ) btw Thranduil is amazing.


----------



## Lesuhlee

Enfj


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Entj


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Infp?


----------



## Ominously

Entj.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Intj


----------



## an absurd man

Jesus


----------



## Queen of Mars

Infj...and you can't be Jesus.


----------



## an absurd man

The type that corrects every perceived error


----------



## Queen of Mars

Meanie.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

A wild ENTP appeared!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

A tame ENFP


----------



## Melchiz

melancholy said:


> Infp


XD I google searched INFP at one point and found that on images. Misleading, eh?


----------



## blood roots

isfp


----------



## mangodelic psycho

infp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ISFJ p:


----------



## EmpireConquered

Intj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Entj


----------



## EmpireConquered

Intp


----------



## galactic collision

Intj


----------



## melancholy

Enfj


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENTP maybe?


----------



## bleghc

EXFP, leaning towards ENFP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infp


----------



## Trademark

yeah INTP


----------



## Blindspots

ENTP pre


----------



## bleghc

Intp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

the theory of ghosts and other spiritual beings is frightening to think about. hahah
INFJ without looking at sig


----------



## galactic collision

ENFP. 
Your icon is one of my favorite images ever. Exactly how I feel in snow as well.


----------



## EmpireConquered

Infp


----------



## Stavrogin

xNTP


----------



## leenm

Enfp:blush:Guys please reply to my thread and help me!


----------



## Chamondelle

Intp


----------



## Loaf

justforthespark said:


> Ron Weasley from Harry Potter.
> 
> No, nobody here knows what they're doing. (Nobody in the world knows what they're doing, really, but this isn't the place for existential philosophical shit.) It's always been my assumption that this thread was just for fun, not to be taken too seriously. Hence the response.


Oh, not a Harry potter fan lol


----------



## Deadly Decorum

Never read Harry Potter. Aunt told me Harry Potter gave you evil magical powers and sent you to Hell. I was mortified of Hell, so even though I knew it was silly, I banned myself from Harry Potter anything to preserve my innocence and chances of opening those pearly gates with God's hand in mine. 

Thought about reading them now since I'm already in Hell, so what do I have to lose?

ISTP


----------



## galactic collision

I think everyone should give the Harry Potter books a try at least once in their life. But yeah, I know several people whose family did not let them read the books growing up. 

ISFJ.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Infp


----------



## saythe

Infp


----------



## melancholy

Intj


----------



## StarFollowed

I'm torn between INTP and INTJ!!!


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENFP. Thought INFP, but not grimdark enough.


----------



## Derse Dreamer

lol xSFP.
:tongue: @Tangled In Flowers

ooooooh
wrong person
ExFP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infj


----------



## blood roots

intp


----------



## Arcypher

First guess: ENFP
Actual: ESFP


----------



## Lakin

Infp

Edit: Oops, I got blocked.

For the poster above me, ENFJ.


----------



## Retsu

Intj


----------



## Arcypher

Istj


----------



## Ominously

err... ENfP.


----------



## Hero of Freedom

Istp


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Isfp?


----------



## Cesspool

Infj

EDIT: Woah, snipped. 

INTP


----------



## Lakin

Istp


----------



## melancholy

Entj


----------



## Queen of Mars

Intp


----------



## Deadly Decorum

Infp


----------



## Ominously

Isfp.


----------



## Queen of Mars

Esfp


----------



## Cesspool

Infj


----------



## Deadly Decorum

intj


----------



## Chamondelle

Intp


----------



## Queen of Mars

Istj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Inxj


----------



## Arcypher

Inxp


----------



## Lakin

Estp


----------



## sampa

Esfp


----------



## mangodelic psycho

entp


----------



## Queen of Mars

Enfp


----------



## knife

isfp. A sx one too :tongue:

[/obvious flirting]


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Intj


----------



## Ominously

INTP. durrr


----------



## knife

INFP. And cute!

[I am shameless]


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Enfp


----------



## bleghc

Istp?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infp


----------



## melancholy

Intp


----------



## Chamondelle

Infp


----------



## Trademark

isfp for sure


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ENFJ ;p
5w6 or 6w5 maybe lol


----------



## Melchiz

Enfp


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Infp


----------



## backdrop12

Isfp??


----------



## sampa

INTP  so smarty pose


----------



## Queen of Mars

Seems somewhat like...ESTP


----------



## galactic collision

Isfj.


----------



## Ominously

INFJ vibe !


----------



## backdrop12

sampa said:


> INTP  so smarty pose


ENFP

and I thought it would give an ENTP vibe XD


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENTP. Stop staring now... pleeeeease?


----------



## melancholy

Esfp


----------



## Lakin

Istj


----------



## Arcypher

Entj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Intp


----------



## knife

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> But I am in fact not an ISFP. Matter of fact.


Little green pest?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

knife said:


> Little green pest?


That isn't a cognitive function, that is simply Carl Jung's nickname.


----------



## StarFollowed

intp!!!! :ddd )


----------



## Ominously

EsFP...?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intj


----------



## 124567

Entp


----------



## Coburn

infj


----------



## melancholy

Entj


----------



## planetanarchy

hoopla said:


> what vibes are we going with? Signature? Avatar? Username? Overall feeling despite physical evidence?
> 
> Isfp



hoopla, for you I would have said esfj just on your response ( are we doing the person above us?) for me you can use anything, I have a pic in my profile too.


----------



## planetanarchy

ok, my browser must have really glitched badly because now im on a completely different page ;x


----------



## 124567

Yeah, entj fits.


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Enfj


----------



## boogiestomp

ENTP, for sure.


----------



## 124567

Isxp


----------



## melancholy

Istj


----------



## boogiestomp

ISFP.
Scratch that, INFP.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intp


----------



## Retsu

Infj


----------



## leigha

Ixtj


----------



## TheVerb

intp


----------



## leigha

Estp


----------



## kevinlolwut

Entj


----------



## Superfluous

Infp so badly wow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 124567

Xsfp


----------



## Aletheia

Estp


----------



## 124567

First time I'm typed as ESTP! :laughing:

INFP for you ^^


----------



## Trademark

silence = introverted
isfj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Esfj I would say


----------



## melancholy

Enfj


----------



## TheVerb

strong intj vibes


----------



## saythe

Entp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Getting an ISTP vibe


----------



## Momentz

Some kind of SP?


----------



## Schizoid

I/Enfp, getting some very strong Ne vibes from the avatar.


----------



## melancholy

Infj


----------



## leigha

Intp


----------



## Antipode

ISTJ, obviously.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Istp


----------



## Deadly Decorum

intp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Isfp


----------



## Humaning

Esfp 7w6


----------



## Arcypher

Infj


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

ENTP 7w8, maybe 8w7.


----------



## WorldPeace

Isfp.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infj


----------



## melancholy

Istp


----------



## Ominously

INtJ??


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Entp


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Infj


----------



## StarFollowed

infj/isfj )


----------



## Ominously

Enfj? ._.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

9 14 20 10

* *




ACHTUNG


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intj


----------



## StarFollowed

) 

lol still ENTP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp

:happy:


----------



## 124567

xSTP


----------



## Melchiz

Infp


----------



## Ninjaws

ENTP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

isfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

@Pobody's Nerfect Your name and avatar are so cute. Just... to... damn cute. 

INFP for both of you!


----------



## Judson Joist

ESTP Type 8


----------



## Ninjaws

I'm tempted to say ENFP based on siggy, but since it is from Fallout, you are probably an INTx. (nerds unite!)


----------



## Ominously

INTj yay...


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Infp


----------



## Dao

Entp!


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intp


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Give me my answer.....


----------



## allanzo

Intj


----------



## Ominously

Infj


----------



## Ninjaws

Enfj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp


----------



## Vanzell

Estp


----------



## bleghc

Infp


----------



## Darkbloom

xNFP,leaning ENFP

I agree with @Axwell,most adorable name/avi combination ever!


----------



## 124567

*estp*


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Intj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Isfp


----------



## Darkbloom

Esfp


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Sexy :kitteh:

Esfj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Estp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTP because of Kant wearing shades.


----------



## 124567

Ixfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Esfp


----------



## 124567

..the opposite of me :laughing:

ISTP


----------



## Ominously

INFJ. Duh. :kitteh:


----------



## bleghc

INTP. Anime avatar, anime references in signature and a bunch of other different personality typings.


----------



## Ebon

Isfp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Intp


----------



## HARVA

Esfj


----------



## bleghc

Infj


----------



## TapudiPie

INFP

Greetings fellow humans, or otherkins for that matter.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INTP or nothing because aliens don't have personalities!


----------



## TapudiPie

Axwell said:


> INTP or nothing because aliens don't have personalities!


I don't think that's something you can say for certain

Anddd ENFP


----------



## Sygma

INTP just because you proved your point


----------



## TapudiPie

Heu

And hmpf ESTJ


----------



## Blue Soul

INFP maybe.


----------



## Neuroticon

Intp


----------



## TapudiPie

Isfp


----------



## Malandro

Enfp


----------



## Ominously

Intj...?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Intp


----------



## StarFollowed

infp )


----------



## blood roots

esfp


----------



## StunnedFox

Enfj


----------



## Ninjaws

Intp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp


----------



## AddictiveMuse

ISFP type 5w4


----------



## EternalNocturne

Enfp


----------



## bleghc

Enfj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Enfp


----------



## allanzo

Entp


----------



## Magus

Infp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Esfp


----------



## crumbs

Istp


----------



## 124567

Isfj


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

infp


----------



## bleghc

Enfp


----------



## velveteen

isfp


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Isfp


----------



## dinkalink

Infp


----------



## AddictiveMuse

IxFP


----------



## Ninjaws

Infj


----------



## 124567

intp


----------



## bleghc

Entp


----------



## bearlybreathing

Infj


----------



## blood roots

isfp


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp


----------



## FlightlessBird

infp


----------



## HARVA

Isfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Isfp


----------



## AW10

Esfp


----------



## AddictiveMuse

intp


----------



## bearlybreathing

INfp


----------



## GoosePeelings

Entj


----------



## Wisteria

Istp


----------



## Ninjaws

Infp


----------



## StarFollowed

infj )


----------



## knife

Isfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Istp


----------



## crumbs

Isfp


----------



## StarFollowed

enfp )


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Enfp


----------



## Wisteria

infj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Enfp


----------



## Ominously

ISTP... I guess.


----------



## StarFollowed

intj )


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

enfp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enfp


----------



## StarFollowed

intp ))


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Esfp


----------



## bleghc

ISTP, borderline INTP. :0


----------



## Ninjaws

Enfp


----------



## AddictiveMuse

INtp


----------



## Wisteria

Isfj


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Entj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Isfp


----------



## leigha

Estp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

infj


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Intp


----------



## Du Toit

estp


----------



## Katalyst

Isfp


----------



## dozer

I see a mechanical looking object in your avvie so I'm sayin INTJ


----------



## Ninjaws

Istp


----------



## LarryL

INTP, de finitivo


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INTP vibes. I'm probably far off that though.


----------



## Momentz

Estp


----------



## leigha

Enfp


----------



## Wiggentree

ISFP, maybe?


----------



## bleghc

I saw the word dream in your sig, all lower-case username, and abstract avatar. INFP.


----------



## zoibat

Pastel colors, cute cat.. ENFP?


----------



## Katalyst

Infp


----------



## StarFollowed

intp ))


----------



## Wisteria

Infp


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp


----------



## Ominously

ESFP.

jk INTx.


----------



## leigha

Isfp

(I can see in your signature that I'm wrong as hell but it says based on vibe so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯)


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFP

Hoopla Doopla Kekeke Muahahahah


----------



## zoibat

ENFJ? At first I thought ENTJ because of the icon, but then the hoopla doopla... Whatever that means.


----------



## Miharu

INTx


----------



## Miharu

INTP

EDIT: I didn't mean to post it twice, I changed my mind and decided on P and my previous message didn't appear.. I thought I didn't send it. Hahah.


Anyways I'm still so wrong.


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Isfp


----------



## Recede

xNTP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Enfp


----------



## blood roots

xxtp


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp


----------



## Retsu

Intj


----------



## GoosePeelings

Istj


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Ixtp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Ixfp


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Entp


----------



## Ninjaws

Dat ENTJ stare.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

I'm not to sure what type dragons appeal to but I guess it could be any. 

I'm going to have to say ISTJ.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Infp


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

A _terrible_ ISFP


* *




:th_Jttesur:


----------



## Adena

Estj


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfj


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> A _terrible_ ISFP
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :th_Jttesur:


an ignorant yet amusing INFP
@Ninjaws - INFJ


----------



## Adena

Something with Te and Se


----------



## blood roots

infp


----------



## Ninjaws

Intp


----------



## melancholy

Istp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENFP - I love the fox in your avatar!


----------



## rosy

intp


----------



## Klaro26

Isfj


----------



## blood roots

enfj


----------



## leigha

Ixfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Istj


----------



## Ninjaws

Entj


----------



## Wisteria

Intp


----------



## StarFollowed

infj )


----------



## Ominously

IxFP...?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

IxTP


----------



## westlose

Infp


----------



## StarFollowed

infp ))


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Enfp <<33.


----------



## leigha

Infp, all the way


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

InfpInfpInfpInfpInfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Señor Infp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Señor istp


----------



## WaffleSingSong

IXFP vibe, but I know your real type regardless.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Intp


----------



## StarFollowed

intj )


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Esfj


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Intp


----------



## Wisteria

Infj


----------



## Adena

Isfp


----------



## Retsu

Oooo you're honey lemon now  ENFJ


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intp


----------



## StarFollowed

estp


----------



## FlightlessBird

infj enneatype 6


----------



## Adena

Infp?


----------



## bleghc

Infj.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Intp


----------



## Brovolone

ENfj


----------



## FlightlessBird

estp


----------



## Fredward

Infp.


----------



## bleghc

INTP Enneagram 5w4


----------



## rosy

infj


----------



## Adena

Intp


----------



## StarFollowed

enfj ))


----------



## TapudiPie

ENFJ

You seem lovely yes


----------



## rosy

isfj .. nice avatar .


----------



## blood roots

Infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Estp.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Caliph INTJ al-8w7 ibn Lawful Evil


----------



## Adena

Entp


----------



## kiriosa

Isfj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Isfp


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Istj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Esfp


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Intj


----------



## Ninjaws

xSFP


----------



## Adena

Entp


----------



## bleghc

(hoW DO YOU GO FROM XNFJ TO XSTP WHAT) I'd guess INFJ, even still.


----------



## blood roots

isfj


----------



## Adena

Pobody's Nerfect said:


> (hoW DO YOU GO FROM XNFJ TO XSTP WHAT) I'd guess INFJ, even still.


It's the same functions, only different order. I realized my Fe sucks haha.

For la perduta gente- ISFP


----------



## Retsu

ESTJ 
Lelelele


----------



## Wisteria

Enfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Infp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Estp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Estj


----------



## Ominously

INFJ?? idk


----------



## blood roots

infp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Isfp


----------



## StarFollowed

estp ))


----------



## Mr inappropriate

enfp


----------



## Klaro26

istp


----------



## 124567

entj


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp


----------



## Wisteria

Intj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Esfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Entj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xxtp


----------



## NurseCat

Very ESTJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTx


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ENTJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Enfp


----------



## Ninjaws

Entp


----------



## Convex

I don't know why, but you give an ISTJ vibe.


----------



## SysterMatic

Entp!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Istp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Intp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

estj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Anything but ENFJ.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

wat


ISFP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENFJ :tongue:


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Must be INTJ


----------



## Derse Dreamer

non-serious ESFP or serious INTP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

I get an INTP vibe with that avatar but an NF vibe from that signature.

INFP maybe!


----------



## StarFollowed

estp )

<3


----------



## 124567

xNFP


----------



## Mange

ENxJ


----------



## Ninjaws

Esfp?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

estj


----------



## 124567

Enfp


----------



## Lunaena

Esfj


----------



## 124567

More like my opposite :laughing:..do I really give off an extrovert vibe? People here always type me some EXXX type :shocked:

INFP for you above tho'


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

isfp


----------



## leigha

Enfp


----------



## blood roots

ixfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Estp


----------



## an absurd man

Estj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Intj.


----------



## 124567

Istp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Isfp


----------



## Ninjaws

Estp


----------



## 124567

INXJ..prob INTJ


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

isfj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Infp.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Intp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFx


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

estj


----------



## great_pudgy_owl

infj


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

entp


----------



## blood roots

enfp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ISxP :?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

istp


----------



## GoosePeelings

ENFJ, even without looking at the signature.


----------



## Klaro26

Infp


----------



## Ninjaws

Estp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Istp


----------



## selena87

entp


----------



## an absurd man

Istp


----------



## Ominously

INFj.


----------



## StarFollowed

intp ))

<3 <3


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Uh, ENFJ?


----------



## Derse Dreamer

IxTJ maybe


----------



## StarFollowed

intj? ))

<3 <3 <3


----------



## selena87

enfp


----------



## 124567

Istp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Infp


----------



## ShrekisLove

Infp


----------



## Ninjaws

ShrekisLove said:


> Infp


Powerposting is fun, isn't it. Don't forget to also make constructive posts! 

ENFP because of the name.


----------



## StarFollowed

istp )

<3 <3


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Enfp


----------



## Golden Rose

INFP based on that delicious username alone.
Channeling your dual well, I see.


----------



## an absurd man

INFP because emotions


----------



## an absurd man

IxFP


----------



## Trademark

isfp


----------



## Ninjaws

Entp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

esfj caring kitteh


----------



## Sygma

Enfj


----------



## Wisteria

ESxP


----------



## an absurd man

Infp


----------



## Aletheia

Intj


----------



## Convex

INFP vibes.


----------



## raskoolz

Intp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

estp


----------



## Ninjaws

Esfj!


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTP. That avatar is hilarious.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Istj


----------



## Klaro26

Intp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Enfp


----------



## earth to adam

for whom are people predicting the type? i've gone through a few pages and i haven't see any pictures posted. is this just hundreds of pages of people trying to guess one person's type - the OP?


----------



## Klaro26

@earth to adam, no we are typing the avatar of the person who posted before us


----------



## Ninjaws

Infp?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

@earth to adam type the person above you based on the _vibe_ you get either from their avatar, their signature, their writing style or the combination of all those things.

Skip me.


----------



## Adena

@Ninjaws Te type. ExTJ


----------



## blood roots

esfj


----------



## Ninjaws

INTP because too lazy to get up.


----------



## KingAndrew

Entj


----------



## an absurd man

Entp


----------



## Klaro26

Entp


----------



## Wisteria

Esfp


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp


----------



## Lilxpie

intp


----------



## Adena

Enfp


----------



## Ninjaws

That picture is just full on Fe. 
ExFJ


----------



## Wisteria

seems like ISTP


----------



## Athesis

Isfp ^^^^ ??
Sooooooo, hmmmmm, idk what I want to say, it's Thursday, the month of may, now I'll be on my marry way, I hope you all enjoy your day


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENTP with a name like that!


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Entj


----------



## AW10

Infp --> meant for Axwell


----------



## StarFollowed

istp? )


----------



## Adena

Enfp?


----------



## Wisteria

Esfj


----------



## Klaro26

Infp


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp


----------



## WarMoose

Isfp


----------



## jjcu

Entj


----------



## StarFollowed

isfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

enfp


----------



## raskoolz

Istp


----------



## Sygma

entp


----------



## blood roots

enfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Esfp.


----------



## WarMoose

Estx?


----------



## StarFollowed

INxJ?


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp?


----------



## StarFollowed

infj )


----------



## piano

esfp


----------



## Momentz

isfp


----------



## StarFollowed

esfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Enfp


----------



## Wisteria

Intj


----------



## Translucent

^

5w6 direct correlation to Te + Dominant introverted leading function = INTJ.

Not a vibe. My apologies


----------



## Sygma

Intj


----------



## Kytaari

Esfj?


----------



## jjcu

Inxp.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ninjaws seems like an intj however he could be any one of the 16 types.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Isfp


----------



## leigha

Exfj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Istp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Intp


----------



## KevinHeaven

Istj


----------



## Klaro26

Isfp


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

Infj


----------



## StarFollowed

INFP :kitteh:


----------



## kevinlolwut

Enfp ;p


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Enfj


----------



## StarFollowed

intj


----------



## anaraqueen

infp


----------



## Ninjaws

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Ninjaws seems like an intj however he could be any one of the 16 types.


My passive trait, I can turn into any of the types at will. 

Also, ESFP for @anaraqueen


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

entj


----------



## StarFollowed

esfj


----------



## leigha

Enfp


----------



## Sporadic Aura

teenage INFP


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Estp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Istj.


----------



## Ninjaws

Estp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Infp ^_^


----------



## bleghc

Infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Enfp.


----------



## Blue Soul

Istp.


----------



## Ninjaws

Intp


----------



## WarMoose

Isfp


----------



## Sygma

Istp


----------



## blood roots

enfp


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp


----------



## jjcu

Enfj.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Isfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Estp.


----------



## an absurd man

Isfp


----------



## NurseCat

Entp


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfj


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Isfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Infj.


----------



## Sygma

Estp


----------



## westlose

Ne-dom, ENFP maybe ?


----------



## Sygma

westlose said:


> Ne-dom, ENFP maybe ?


Interesting, gettin that a lot recently. Do you mind explainin why Ne ?


----------



## westlose

Sygma said:


> Interesting, gettin that a lot recently. Do you mind explainin why Ne ?


First of all your avatar : this picture has an holistic quality, there is a clear intuitive trait to it. But it's like objects in it have no logical bound, and are only associated because this is a possibility. Ne is divergent compared to Ni which is more symbolic and meaningful. This pic seems somewhat chaotic to me.

Then the signature : "It is the childlike mind that finds the kingdom."
The childlike mind is inquisitive and curious, it wants to explore all possibilities. Ni on the contrary is focused, on the outcome, and the event/future that will happen.

But of course, we are typing through avatar and signature, don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Sygma

westlose said:


> First of all your avatar : this picture has an holistic quality, there is a clear intuitive trait to it. But it's like objects in it have no logical bound, and are only associated because this is a possibility. Ne is divergent compared to Ni which is more symbolic and meaningful. This pic seems somewhat chaotic to me.
> 
> Then the signature : "It is the childlike mind that finds the kingdom."
> The childlike mind is inquisitive and curious, it wants to explore all possibilities. Ni on the contrary is focused, on the outcome, and the event/future that will happen.
> 
> But of course, we are typing through avatar and signature, don't take it too seriously.













I like your explanation otherwise !


To me its a necessity to have a childlike mind in order to connect patterns which will make you access the "kingdom" (that place where everything make sense in an unexplainable way), the destination. The journey would be the possibilities.

And as you can see ... the moon here is just a balloon, that symbolise the goal. As you said, only the inquisitive will make it through ... but through life.

So you might be right, hah. I m not entirely sure, since I'm very future oriented to explain the present


----------



## KevinHeaven

Infp

Btw I love ur avatar.


----------



## Wisteria

Esfp


----------



## blood roots

isfp


----------



## Momentz

isfp


----------



## Ninjaws

Istp?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

estj


----------



## Athesis

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> estj


Accidentally saw enfj in your sig. Seems about right.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Intj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adena

Enfp


----------



## an absurd man

Esfj


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

lol! that's one perfectly absurd avatar! ENFP


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Enfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Intj.


----------



## Waif

IxFJ


----------



## Klaro26

Enfp


----------



## The Doctor

Esfp


----------



## Waif

Istp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Esfp


----------



## Ominously

ISTJ :l


----------



## piano

Isfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Axwell ISTP (And that avatar actually _does_ look very ISTP, TBH)

I find Natalie Dormer amazing.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Dark and Derisive said:


> @Axwell ISTP (And that avatar actually _does_ look very ISTP, TBH)
> 
> I find Natalie Dormer amazing.


Why is that? 

and yeah, she's pretty damn amazing. 

ENTJ.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Axwell said:


> Why is that?
> 
> and yeah, she's pretty damn amazing.
> 
> ENTJ.


A detached, withdrawn, Ti-esque manner with an Se-like glamor in the background.


----------



## AlanMonTap

Intj


----------



## StarFollowed

entp


----------



## Klaro26

Enfp


----------



## Sygma

Infj


----------



## bleghc

Intj


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

estj


----------



## 124567

Enfj <3


----------



## Fluctuate

Intp ?


----------



## Ninjaws

Enfp


----------



## 124567

Intj ^^


----------



## Klaro26

Infj


----------



## Ninjaws

Istp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

estj


----------



## Sporadic Aura

enfp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

estp


----------



## Ninjaws

Esfj


----------



## anaraqueen

estj


----------



## bleghc

Estp?


----------



## Ninjaws

Entp


----------



## Fluctuate

Estj

if you can guess my enneagram type, please do!


----------



## bleghc

I guessed your enneagram to either be main 2 or 6. As for MBTI type, still ENFP, dom Ne.


----------



## Kytaari

isfj?


----------



## bleghc

Infp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Entp


----------



## Fluctuate

Entj


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Enfp


----------



## bleghc

INFJ 5w4


----------



## Translucent

1w9, 4w3, 7w6 PNFE the letters which falls in your username.


srs


----------



## AlanMonTap

Infp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Isfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Infp


----------



## Ausserirdische

xNTJ 5w6


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Intp.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

enfp


----------



## Ausserirdische

Istp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Entp.


----------



## bleghc

Entj


----------



## an absurd man

Infj


----------



## bibliobibuli

Intj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Esfp.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ESTJ. I would have gone with ESFJ, but your signature says 5w6, and 5w6s are cold intellectuals.


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ISFP tbh.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Istp


----------



## KevinHeaven

Infp "4" sure


----------



## an absurd man

Isfp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ENFx depending on how much beer you've had.

That was meant for Kevin, but I suppose it also applies to you.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Infj


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INTP. Or maybe ISTP because if you were an INTP, you would be too awesome. Still, your avatar screams "intuitive."


----------



## KevinHeaven

Ouch... lol


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ENFP when sober.


----------



## KevinHeaven

Esfp when drunk.

Is that avatar Aang in your avatar  there is an avatar in your avatar (thats KinKy)


----------



## Ausserirdische

Ninja'd -_-
ENTJ?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Entp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Infj.


----------



## bleghc

ENTx


----------



## kiriosa

Intp


----------



## Doll

Infp


----------



## blood roots

infp


----------



## bleghc

Infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Istp.


----------



## Doll

estj


----------



## Fluctuate

Infj


----------



## Doll

esfp


----------



## kiriosa

Infj


----------



## blood roots

isfp


----------



## bleghc

Infj


----------



## Ninjaws

Intp (I'm ignoring the hearts on purpose )


----------



## bibliobibuli

Enfj


----------



## KevinHeaven

Enfj


----------



## Wisteria

Esfp


----------



## Ninjaws

Infp


----------



## KevinHeaven

Isfp ( once upon a time people used to guess I was ixfp now exfp what the heck)


----------



## Klaro26

@Ninjaws Intj @KevinInHeaven Esfp


----------



## Autumn_Fairy

Infp


----------



## bibliobibuli

Infj


----------



## StarFollowed

esfj


----------



## Fluctuate

Infp


----------



## blood roots

enfp


----------



## Klaro26

Infp


----------



## bleghc

Infp


----------



## Ausserirdische

ENxP


----------



## an absurd man

Intp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Entp


----------



## KevinHeaven

Infp


----------



## Wisteria

ESFP because of your signature pic seems Se dom, then Fi


----------



## Metalize

INFJish


----------



## Kytaari

entj?


----------



## kiriosa

Intj


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

kiriosa said:


> Intj


infp? guessing solely on the avatar lol


----------



## AuroraSwan

ENFP? There isn't much to go on.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Entp.


----------



## Wisteria

ExFP


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

jennalee said:


> ExFP


INFx


----------



## SysterMatic

entp


----------



## bleghc

INFx


----------



## StarFollowed

enfp


----------



## blood roots

exfj


----------



## GoosePeelings

Isfp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Intp


----------



## AuroraSwan

INFx, leaning INFP


----------



## an absurd man

Enfp


----------



## bleghc

I love your sig. <3

ENTP


----------



## MrQuestion

Enfp.


----------



## Wisteria

Intj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Isfp.


----------



## an absurd man

Estp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

an absurd man said:


> Estp


entp?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IxFP.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Estj.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ISTP @Axwell You just exude an ISTP vibe in general, tbh


----------



## bleghc

Intj


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Axwell said:


> Entp.


xNFJ?


----------



## KevinHeaven

Enfp or esfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Esfp.


----------



## MissMo

@BenevolentBitterBleeding

i get a XNTJ kind of vibe from you. Don't know much about enneagram types, so can't guess that


----------



## Adena

Esfp?


----------



## Wisteria

IxTP

edit: and ISFJ


----------



## KevinHeaven

Infj


----------



## KevinHeaven

Guys i memorized everyone's mbti on this forum (( cant play this anymore aghhh


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

KevinInHeaven said:


> Infj


isfp
(didn't cheat:wink


----------



## Klaro26

Enfp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Klaro26 said:


> Enfp


xnfx


----------



## MissMo

Gray Romantic said:


> Esfp?


if esfp is for me, you are way off ! 
I am an INTP.


----------



## an absurd man

Intp


----------



## Convex

Probably an Ne-dom, ENTP.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Convex said:


> Probably an Ne-dom, ENTP.


enj?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Isfp.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Isfp.


estx?


----------



## Wisteria

ExFP


----------



## Ausserirdische

Infp


----------



## KevinHeaven

Intp !


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Enfp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Enfp


entj?


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ExFJ ;p


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infj.


----------



## bleghc

ISTP - though, my first impression of you was ExFP. Then ExTP. Then, ESFP. But uh.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENFP.



Pobody's Nerfect said:


> ISTP - though, my first impression of you was ExFP. Then ExTP. Then, ESFP. But uh.


Extroverted Feeler! :shocked:

I think that's the type I am least likely to be. :tongue:

Skip me.


----------



## an absurd man

Isfp


----------



## AlanMonTap

Intp.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

AlanMonTap said:


> Intp.


ixfp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Esfj


----------



## Wisteria

Esfp


----------



## StarFollowed

infp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Enfp.


----------



## Adena

Isfp


----------



## Fluctuate

Entj


----------



## Ausserirdische

Enfp


----------



## Fluctuate

Intp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

dogshavesillynames said:


> Intp


esfx


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Entj.


----------



## Mina92

Intp?


----------



## blood roots

istp


----------



## bleghc

Infj


----------



## StarFollowed

enfp


----------



## AlanMonTap

Esfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Entj


----------



## bleghc

Intj


----------



## RedRevel

Enfp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ENFP (Pobody's Nerfect)
INFJ (RedRevel)


----------



## Fluctuate

Istp- 'tis your signature, I believe.


----------



## Klaro26

Enfp


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Isfj 2w3 8w7 5w4 sp/so


----------



## Wisteria

Estp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Enfp. :ball:


----------



## WorldPeace

Istj.


----------



## Adena

Infp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Broken ESFJ


----------



## piano

Isfp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Esfp


----------



## Trademark

with overcast mood with a feeling of silence with your avatar, ISFP for me.


----------



## Momentz

INTx


----------



## Derse Dreamer

definitely Fi in your stack. xNFP learning towards E.


----------



## MNiS

Funny you would think that. The username reminded me of the movie The Mighty Eighth. o.0

I guess enfp.

Edit: Ah, snuck a post in there. Your avatar is b&w so I'm going to say ESTJ even though you're self typed as ESFJ. :tongue:


----------



## Rala

Some kind of NF or SP.

XD I'm bad at this


----------



## MNiS

Why do people keep saying SP for me? My Se sucks and people always say I'm a goofy person. XD

You look very much like an INTP.


----------



## Rala

MNiS said:


> Why do people keep saying SP for me? My Se sucks and people always say I'm a goofy person. XD
> 
> You look very much like an INTP.


I said I'm bad at typing and most people are so probably that is why.


----------



## Ausserirdische

​INxP


----------



## AW10

Istp


----------



## bleghc

INTP or INFJ. Dominant Ni/Ti.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Enfp


----------



## StarFollowed

INFP 4w5


----------



## NurseCat

Isfp


----------



## an absurd man

Intp


----------



## Ninjaws

Esfp


----------



## KevinHeaven

Isxp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Esfp


----------



## KevinHeaven

Entp


----------



## Ninjaws

Esfp


----------



## AlanMonTap

Infp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​IxTJ


----------



## MissMo

Intp


----------



## StarFollowed

infp


----------



## Howlermew

Infp again. I think its the faries and the avatar and the signature


----------



## Wisteria

Intj?


----------



## jjcu

Infp.


----------



## Howlermew

INTJ. Serious looking avtar, very INTJ


----------



## Sygma

Isfp


----------



## StarFollowed

infj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Infp


----------



## kevinlolwut

Intj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Isfj


----------



## KevinHeaven

Infj

Btw @kevinlolwut your name is like a parody of me. I use lol and wut a lot... its so funny lol


----------



## blood roots

isfp


----------



## bleghc

Isfp


----------



## ai.tran.75

Entp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Entj.


----------



## StarFollowed

intj


----------



## Zenobia Kael

esfj


----------



## Zenobia Kael

lol is an infp. NAILED IT!


----------



## Ausserirdische

​ISxP


----------



## AuroraSwan

Infp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

themightyfetus said:


> Infp


enfp


----------



## an absurd man

Enfp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

an absurd man said:


> Enfp


enfj
btw loving your signature citation's accuracy:joyous:


----------



## TimeWillTell

themightyfetus said:


> infp


infj


----------



## bleghc

Istp


----------



## MNiS

ISFP who's not fooling anyone anymore.


----------



## KevinHeaven

Intj


----------



## MNiS

infj


----------



## bleghc

MNiS said:


> ISFP *who's not fooling anyone anymore*.


And what is that supposed to mean? ;P (Hahah, no need to answer - rhetorical.)

And some sort of ENFx. (for @KevinHeaven)


----------



## MNiS

Hella Rad Trash said:


> And what is that supposed to mean? ;P (Hahah, no need to answer - rhetorical.)


I was going to say ESFP but other ESFPs don't like you do so, ISFP it is. Introverts are much better able to express themselves online and you being an ENFP is just a joke. :tongues:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Entp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Entp


infx


----------



## MNiS

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Entp


INTP. Although sometimes you seem INFJish or possibly INTJ.

anony - Some kind of SP -- ISFP.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

MNiS said:


> Grandmaster Yoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Entp
> 
> 
> 
> INTP. Although sometimes you seem INFJish or possibly INTJ.
> 
> anony - Some kind of SP -- ISFP.
Click to expand...

intj with developed tertiary


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infp


----------



## TimeWillTell

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Infp


Avatar, Nickname and Signature scream INTP


----------



## Sygma

Entp.


----------



## bleghc

Intj


----------



## AuroraSwan

Enfp


----------



## StarFollowed

enfp


----------



## MNiS

Infp


----------



## Wisteria

Entp


----------



## blood roots

ixfp


----------



## Lunaena

ISFJ, maybe.


----------



## bleghc

Infp


----------



## TimeWillTell

ENxP


----------



## Ausserirdische

​ENTx


----------



## TimeWillTell

Paranoid Android said:


> ​ENTx


INTx


----------



## Aulredigon

INTP much


----------



## Sygma

Entp


----------



## StarFollowed

intp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ISFJ. p;


----------



## Howlermew

istp.


----------



## Klaro26

Isfp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infj


----------



## Recede

Intp


----------



## StarFollowed

Derse Dreamer said:


> ISFJ. p;


I am NOT an ISFJ lol 

INTP


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Isfp


----------



## StarFollowed

intp


----------



## AuroraSwan

INFP, maybe ISFP.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

esfp lol


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Enfp.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INFP with PTSD.


----------



## StarFollowed

intp


----------



## properlady247

melting locks said:


> intp


infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENFP, perhaps?


----------



## Ausserirdische

​ISxP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

IxTP


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

slowcoffee said:


> IxTP


enxp


----------



## Playful Proxy

Infp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Infj
@Paranoid Android Radiohead, eh? Niiiiice.


----------



## Ausserirdische

INTJ 

I didn't notice I got ninja'd last time >.>

@_Dark and Derisive_ I just noticed your current and previous avatars are from Django Unchained. Niiiice.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

estp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ESFJ, man.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Derse Dreamer said:


> ESFJ, man.


xnfp


----------



## blood roots

enfp


----------



## Momentz

IxFP.


----------



## Sygma

Intp


----------



## AlanMonTap

Entp...


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Intp


----------



## blood roots

infp


----------



## Sygma

Infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Infj


----------



## TimeWillTell

Entj :d


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ESFP or eccentric ESTP.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Intp.


----------



## MNiS

ENTJ as an ESTJ wannabe.


----------



## kevinlolwut

Intj


----------



## Punniez

Intp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Entp


----------



## Momentz

IxTJ


----------



## Blue Soul

@oracular.ostrich INFP.


----------



## Punniez

INTJ. DING DING DING. Oh wait, unfair advantage.


----------



## StarFollowed

entp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Infp


----------



## StarFollowed

intj


----------



## Punniez

Infj


----------



## StarFollowed

Still ENTP


----------



## Punniez

Still INFJ. (You're wrong btw. Not that I mind, but some fellows from the ENTP forum might have a cow if they saw this.)


----------



## TimeWillTell

Esfj <3


----------



## zombiefishy

isfp


----------



## TimeWillTell

Isfj?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ExFP.


----------



## fuliajulia

angry ESTP :shocked:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xSFP.


----------



## Noise

ESTx.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Intp


----------



## fuliajulia

Intp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Esfp


----------



## AlanMonTap

Infp


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Black and white suit always makes me think of Si/Te. So ISTJ.


----------



## Punniez

slowcoffee said:


> File system, duh.
> 
> ISFP


Precisely what I said.

^INFP


----------



## Blue Soul

Esfj. :>


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## Schizoid

Infj


----------



## TimeWillTell

Intj.


----------



## Punniez

"And so we meet again, stranger."
Stage cue: Tumbleweed blows between us.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Punniez said:


> "And so we meet again, stranger."
> Stage cue: Tumbleweed blows between us.


I am keeping an eye on you


----------



## KevinHeaven

Entp!


----------



## bleghc

ISTP 8w7 6w5 1w2 sp/sx


----------



## MNiS

Esi


----------



## Barakiel

Intj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INTJ 6w5 so/sp


----------



## StarFollowed

intj 5


----------



## TimeWillTell

INFJ 5w4


----------



## StarFollowed

entp


----------



## Ausserirdische

xNFP 2w1


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTP 5w4 (yes, seriously)


----------



## AlanMonTap

Intj.


----------



## StarFollowed

Intj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Infp


----------



## Laylaw

Intp


----------



## Necrox

Esfj


----------



## BlackFandango

Isfp


----------



## jjcu

Infp


----------



## Alette

Isfp


----------



## Wisteria

Entj


----------



## Glory

ISFP, you boob!


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISTP (no cheating, honestly!)


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Infj


----------



## TimeWillTell

intj


----------



## StarFollowed

entp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

The lotus is a giveaway Ni vibe. Pastel tone colors for the type fonts and avatar. INFP.


----------



## kevinlolwut

Intp.


----------



## Punniez

This seems more like "Guess type based on avatar or prior knowledge." Anyway, ISTJ


----------



## Alette

ENFP kind of.


----------



## StarFollowed

intp


----------



## Punniez

Infp


----------



## TimeWillTell

INTJ all the way!  Creepy Chucky The Terror!


----------



## AlanMonTap

ENTP.


----------



## Punniez

I'm Not Too Judgmental...(Psyche.)

Btw @AlanMonTap, nice to meet another 8w7 INTJ (cover your eyes, poster below me).


----------



## AlanMonTap

Punniez said:


> I'm Not Too Judgmental...(Psyche.)
> 
> Btw @AlanMonTap, nice to meet another 8w7 INTJ (cover your eyes, poster below me).


It would be interesting to talk sometime, fellow INTJ 8w7.


----------



## TimeWillTell

AlanMonTap said:


> It would be interesting to talk sometime, fellow INTJ 8w7.


I oppose such formation of SWAG SWAG!
Come at me bros! <3


----------



## AlanMonTap

wikirevolution said:


> i oppose such formation of swag swag!
> Come at me bros! <3


<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 love is in the air <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## TimeWillTell

AlanMonTap said:


> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 love is in the air <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Enfp


----------



## AlanMonTap

WikiRevolution said:


>


----------



## Momentz

istj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Intp


----------



## fuliajulia

ENFJ during a...

...dramatic pause


----------



## BlackFandango

Gonna go with ENFP, but I overthought this one.

([Checks:] Ah, damn it! My own type too!)


----------



## TimeWillTell

Isfj


----------



## StarFollowed

entp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Infp.


----------



## Momentz

ExTJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Intp.


----------



## Miss Prince

Enfp


----------



## OffTheBooks

Entj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xSFP.


----------



## Miss Prince

Esfp


----------



## Momentz

isfp


----------



## bleghc

infp~


----------



## Miss Prince

Enfp


----------



## kevinlolwut

Infp


----------



## Chompy

enfp. :3


----------



## SysterMatic

Esfp


----------



## Alette

Infp


----------



## Chompy

intp all the way


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Infp


----------



## Punniez

WikiRevolution said:


> Incredibly Not Too Jealous


I know you're jealous, but an ENTP is nothing to sneeze at. Take greater pride among your fellow jokers and clowns.


----------



## StarFollowed

entp


----------



## salt

isfp


----------



## StarFollowed

enfp


----------



## PurpleM00n

Infp


----------



## Adena

Intp


----------



## Miss Prince

ESFJ, sorry but it really does radiate. You are adorable though


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Estp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTP. The username is enough.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Lol. Likewise but I'm gonna go with entj.


----------



## TimeWillTell

ENTP 8 afaik


----------



## SysterMatic

Estp


----------



## myexplodingcat

Infj?


----------



## StarFollowed

Intp


----------



## Sygma

Infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFJ 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INTJ
Oh you do enneagramm too? Do me too :tongue:


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTP 7w6 or 6w7 so/sx


----------



## Miss Prince

INTJ, though you radiate 9 core for me somehow


----------



## PurpleM00n

Entj


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Dark and Derisive said:


> @_slowcoffee_ Was that in response to me or to @_TwinAnthos_? But anyways, INFJ for you as well.


To @TwinAnthos first, but your internets seem a few milliseconds ahead of mine.
*skip this*


----------



## TwinAnthos

INFP or INTP.

EDIT: COFFEE is an inficator if INFP


----------



## Adena

Intj/istp


----------



## 124567

ENFP

Heh


----------



## an absurd man

Enfp


----------



## Sygma

Intp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNTJ.


----------



## BlackFandango

Obviously a super-cuddly INFP. *snuggles*


----------



## piano

INxJ


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Infp


----------



## Adena

Istp


----------



## BlackFandango

Enfj


----------



## AuroraSwan

INFx


----------



## Laylaw

Infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Estp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Intj.


----------



## Mamoru

istp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Esfp


----------



## SolitaryNight

Infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxJ.


----------



## an absurd man

Istp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Entp


----------



## an absurd man

Intj


----------



## justroaming

Istp


----------



## an absurd man

Esfp


----------



## AuroraSwan

Entp


----------



## Sygma

Infp


----------



## AuroraSwan

Intj


----------



## missjayjay

isfj


----------



## an absurd man

Isfp


----------



## AuroraSwan

Entp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Infp


----------



## psychologic

ESFP.

edit: Oops, I was looking at the wrong page lol. 
INTJ.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Infp.


----------



## Chompy

entj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Intp.


----------



## StarFollowed

Estj


----------



## BlackFandango

Enfp


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Infp


----------



## SysterMatic

Estj


----------



## TheVerb

Intp ?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

entp


----------



## Klaro26

Estp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Esfj.


----------



## Sygma

Evil something.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Hedgehog something.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ISTP still


----------



## AuroraSwan

Intj 8


----------



## justroaming

Your avatar gives off such an INFP feel


----------



## Fern

Esfj


----------



## bleghc

ISTP in a Ti-Ni loop (?) .w.


----------



## AuroraSwan

ENFP

(Another XNFP 4w3 here!)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I sense Estp in that name


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Entp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ISFP with that David Bowie avatar


----------



## BlackFandango

Dark and Derisive said:


> ISFP with that David Bowie avatar


I'm not an ISFP.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

BlackFandango said:


> I'm not an ISFP.


Huh. Strangely enough, I actually did NOT recognize David Bowie in your avatar for some reason.


----------



## BlackFandango

Dark and Derisive said:


> Huh. Strangely enough, I actually did NOT recognize David Bowie in your avatar for some reason.


Hmm. Anyway, ESTP.


----------



## Chompy

Intp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Intj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp.


----------



## fuliajulia

Entj


----------



## AuroraSwan

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I sense Estp in that name


I'm a hardcore feeler. F is my strongest preference. 

Above poster: INxP


----------



## Klaude

Esfp


----------



## AuroraSwan

IxTP


----------



## boogiestomp

INFP, what else?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Intp


----------



## AuroraSwan

INTx


----------



## Sygma

Infp


----------



## AuroraSwan

Enfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENFP 9w1 > 7w6 > 4 so/sx


----------



## Ausserirdische

Entj


----------



## Fern

Infp


----------



## AuroraSwan

Istp


----------



## GoosePeelings

Infp


----------



## AuroraSwan

Infp


----------



## an absurd man

Infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTP 7w6 > 3w4 > 9w1 sx/so


----------



## AuroraSwan

NT


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

themightyfetus said:


> NT


From INTx to NT that quickly, eh?

Whoever is reading this can skip me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Isfp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Intp


----------



## an absurd man

Infp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Are those dogs... :shocked:

INTP.


----------



## AlanMonTap

xNTx


----------



## an absurd man

INTJ



Axwell said:


> Are those dogs... :shocked:
> 
> INTP.


Yes they are. :laughing:


----------



## keinalu

Intj


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Infp


----------



## Glory

You too.


----------



## Sinister

istj


----------



## Ausserirdische

​INxJ


----------



## keinalu

Infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxJ.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTJ 8w7 sx/sp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intj.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFj.


----------



## AuroraSwan

xNTJ


----------



## Ghostsoul

ISFP 2w3

Ignore my signature info.


----------



## fuliajulia

INTP listening to an INFJ


----------



## Sygma

Isfj


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Isfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ExTP.


----------



## Sygma

Estj


----------



## an absurd man

Enfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infj


----------



## Ausserirdische

IxTJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxJ.


----------



## AuroraSwan

NiTe


----------



## TimeWillTell

Si-Fe


----------



## Kytaari

like i've never seen you before. ur certainly NOT and ENTP. YOu're anti-entp. Your all the types that aren't ENTP combined in one type. That's how sure I am that you're entp


----------



## AuroraSwan

Intp


----------



## an absurd man

Infj/Enfp/Infp


----------



## Adena

Entj


----------



## AuroraSwan

Enfj


----------



## psychologic

Infp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP or INFP


----------



## AW10

ISTP

I guess that I can now post in this thread without hiding my signature.


----------



## Ghostsoul

Isfp


----------



## GoosePeelings

INxP


----------



## TimeWillTell

INTj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Doesn't shut the fu... I mean, ENTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Intj


----------



## Ghostsoul

Intj


----------



## AuroraSwan

Might venture into ENFP.


----------



## TimeWillTell

SiFe


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Isfp.


----------



## AuroraSwan

xxTx


----------



## mangodelic psycho

isfj


----------



## an absurd man

INxP


----------



## mangodelic psycho

enfj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTP 7w6 > 9w8 > ? so/sx


----------



## AuroraSwan

583 sp/sx


----------



## Darkbloom

ENFP 7w6-9w1-4w3 sx/sp


----------



## Enistery

Enfj.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFJ 9w1 so/sp


----------



## Darkbloom

INTJ 5w6-4w5-8w9 sp/sx


----------



## Convex

Probably EXXP, for this one particular reason..


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Intj


----------



## Maiko_Hima

Some sort of NT. Possibly INTP or INTJ:
"When we hold onto beliefs that hinder our reasoning and occupy our emotions, we forfeit the ability to learn, think, and speak objectively."
Does not sound very feely-feely to me.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Ahem...

ExFJ


----------



## AuroraSwan

Intp


----------



## sometimes

Infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IxFP.


----------



## Enistery

Intp.


----------



## Barakiel

Isfp.


----------



## Enistery

@Barakiel

Wow, you sly dog, you . //sarcasm

(Skip me)


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Istp.


----------



## TimeWillTell

iNjF


----------



## sometimes

Entp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENFP 9w8 > 7w6 > 4w3 sx/sp


----------



## Judson Joist

ISFJ 6w5


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Intj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNTP.


----------



## AlanMonTap

Estj.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Entp.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Entj.


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Entp


----------



## an absurd man

Intp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Intj


----------



## shameless

I never questioned anything other then INTP. If I had to take a second guess outside that I would of guessed INTJ tho


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Enfp.


----------



## TimeWillTell

INxJ ;p


----------



## CandyStarlight

ExTP @WikiRevolution


----------



## TimeWillTell

CandyStarlight said:


> ExTP @WikiRevolution


EsTj


----------



## an absurd man

xNTP


----------



## sometimes

Infj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFx.


----------



## sometimes

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> INFx.


Didn't you already type me as IxFP? Changed your mind?

(skip me)


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

@pippylongstocking Did I? Or did yours?

IxxJ.


----------



## SysterMatic

Ixtp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp.


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Estp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INTP 4w5 > 5w4 > 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Swelly

INTP confirmed.


----------



## an absurd man

ExTx 3w2


----------



## Vermilion Bird

INFJ 4w5


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Intj.


----------



## Hidden from Sight

INTJ

Don't bother guessing if you're familiar with cyrillic.


----------



## Klaro26

Entj


----------



## AlanMonTap

Esfj.


----------



## debonair

Intp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Estp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intj.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IxFP.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTJ 8w7 > 3w4 > 6w5 sx/sp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

From your avatar: xNTP, maybe, just maybe leaning towards ENTP.

From your signature: Well, now I can't unsee that you're an INTP.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFP 4w3 > 8w7 > 6w5 sx/sp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INTJ 8w7 - 3w4 - 7w8 sp/sx


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Dormer I'm flattered you thought I was a triple id.

As for you, ISTP 6w7 > 9w1 > 3w4 sp/so. Strong Karl Pilkingtonesque vibe lol.


----------



## Malandro

4w5, 8w9, 5w6 sp/so. You give me that 20s gangsta vibe in a kind of retro geek way.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@sharlzkidarlz Retro geeky? Care to explain? 

ESFP 7w6 > 8w7 > 2w3 sx/so (though the 2 fix vibe might have something to do with your typing as an ESFP, I concede)


----------



## Malandro

Dark and Derisive said:


> @sharlzkidarlz Retro geeky? Care to explain?
> 
> ESFP 7w6 > 8w7 > 2w3 sx/so (though the 2 fix vibe might have something to do with your typing as an ESFP, I concede)


Your pictures remind of 1920s gangsters and the way your avatar pic has the colour and the quotes, a retro geek. Like you like old stuff.


----------



## TimeWillTell

eSfP


----------



## Sygma

Entp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFJ 7w8 > 3w2 > 9w1 so/sx


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INTJ - 864 sp/sx 



Dark and Derisive said:


> @Dormer I'm flattered you thought I was a triple id.
> 
> As for you, ISTP 6w7 > 9w1 > 3w4 sp/so. Strong Karl Pilkingtonesque vibe lol.


I think it's the whole Reservoir dogs theme you've got going on that gave me vibe of triple ID. 

That's great though, love Karl Pilkington.


----------



## AuroraSwan

INTJ 835 sp/sx


----------



## Arcypher

Infp?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTP 379 sx/sp or sp/sx


----------



## SmashingAllMyWindows

Entj


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Intj


----------



## Proxybitch

Intp


----------



## an absurd man

Isfp


----------



## WhoIsJake

ESXJ :cheers2:


----------



## Sygma

Intp


----------



## Arcypher

Enfj?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ESTP, possibly an ambivert.


----------



## Blue Soul

Istp.


----------



## an absurd man

Intp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Well, the Hitler quote made me think INFJ, but I already remember you as an ENTJ, so I'm going to compromise and say INTJ.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFP 486 or 468 sp/sx


----------



## debonair

Estp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTJ 3w4 > 1 > 7 sx/sp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ENTJ. You don't really seem calm enough to be an INTJ.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Tetsuo Shima said:


> ENTJ. You don't really seem calm enough to be an INTJ.


Calmness and INTJ are related how exactly?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ire said:


> Calmness and INTJ are related how exactly?


Well, introverts keep to themselves more, and you seem like more of a boss type.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Well, introverts keep to themselves more, and you seem like more of a boss type.


Says nothing about INTJ vs ENTJ, as INTJs with a strong, supporting auxiliary Te can be a "boss" type as well, but I'm not going to derail this thread by going on at length.

Anyways, I stick with INFP 486 or 468 sp/sx for you.


----------



## TapudiPie

Intj


----------



## Klaro26

Intp


----------



## an absurd man

INxx


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTJ 8w7 > 4w3 > 6w5 sx/sp


----------



## Klaro26

Entj 8w7 3w4 5w6


----------



## Chompy

Infj


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Infp


----------



## He's a Superhero!

ENFP

I'm not really getting a "vibe" lol. O_O


----------



## Ausserirdische

ExFJ


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@Paranoid Android 
INFP; That custom colour font gives it away.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Courtier said:


> @Paranoid Android
> INFP; That custom colour font gives it away.


INFP, you make me laugh with your argumentation


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

WikiRevolution said:


> INFP, you make me laugh with your argumentation


That's gotta be the first time anybody has ever typed me as an 'F'!

ENTP. Out-of-Whack Ne is the only explanation


----------



## melancholy

Entp.


----------



## muslamicinfidel

Infp


----------



## Ausserirdische

xxxx


----------



## AlanMonTap

Intp.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

It's kind of hard to miss that you're an INTJ, but ignoring that information, I'd probably go with ENTJ because INTJs are usually type 5 and melancholic.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@Tetsuo Shima
Ignoring stuff in front of you because it doesn't fit into your world view is pretty Ti. You have a distinct interpretation of INTJ and ENTJ and the evidence doesn't accommodate that so you assume it's wrong to maintain internal logic.

I see INFP in your Signature (can people stop doing that please? It ruins the game) but that may be a result of identifying with the motives of enneagram type 4 - individuality, etc. I'd guess INTP.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

All that I have to go by is your username, but it is a very INTP username.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## TimeWillTell

I d say INxJ F>T (slightly?)


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INTJ. :wink:


----------



## Ausserirdische

Intj


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Isfj


----------



## TimeWillTell

super signature 

ISTP?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTP so/sx


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENTJ 8w7 sp/so


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Enfj


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

infj


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Estj


----------



## an absurd man

Istp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Xsfp.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Istp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFj.


----------



## an absurd man

IxFP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESFx.


----------



## lolalalah

ENTJ/ESTJ
I _do_ hate guessing games


----------



## Klaro26

Enfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Dormer said:


> ENTJ 8w7 sp/so


Oh, well I _certainly_ don't get tired of giving off an ENTJ or an 8 vibe lol. 

@Klaro26 INFJ 7w6 > 1 > 2 sp/so


----------



## Ausserirdische

xNTJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IxTJ.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTJ 8w7 or 3w4 sx/so


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

EntJ


----------



## sinaasappel

I can't help but say intj


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Intj

And isfp poster above.


----------



## Klaro26

Isfp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infj


----------



## Blue Soul

Yoda can only be INTP.


----------



## bleghc

Isfp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

You give off an ENFP vibe.


----------



## TimeWillTell

A *SLIGHT* INTJ vibe


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENTP reminds me of Dale for some reason, he probably has a conspiracy theory under his belt.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> ENTP reminds me of Dale for some reason, he probably has a conspiracy theory under his belt.


A _*MASTER PLAN*_ INTP, A _*MASTER PLAN*_, but I ll probably never put it in execution **Sigh**

Who's Dale? :ball:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

This round of guesses has been 'the quintessentials'.

INTP. @Grandmaster Yoda, of course.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

WikiRevolution said:


> A _*MASTER PLAN*_ INTP, A _*MASTER PLAN*_, but I ll probably never put it in execution **Sigh**
> 
> Who's Dale? :ball:


Ah, Dale Gribble from King of the Hill. Part exterminator, part nut job.
The reptilians are taking over the human government or is the government made of reptilians?
I need to see the wild evidence for this conclusion.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Occams Chainsaw said:


> This round of guesses has been 'the quintessentials'.
> 
> INTP. @Grandmaster Yoda, of course.


I take it you're an INTJ, or an ENFP, what's the difference?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I take it you're an INTJ, or an ENFP, what's the difference?


We're taller.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Intj


----------



## bleghc

Infp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Esfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INTP 5w6 > 9w1 or 1w9 > 3w4 so/sp


----------



## Sinister

Esfj


----------



## TimeWillTell

Sinister said:


> Esfj


:dry:


* *




INTJ


----------



## TwistedMuses

WikiRevolution said:


> Thanks for your opinionated input, it's always a pleasure  I don't have such rejection of it, because it kinda makes sense to me. Probably just because I could take almost any heuristic and go with it, that's Ti
> 
> Well, let's say MBTI & Socionics describe the same reality when they talk about functions. Let's say these functions are how your brain is connected everywhere where it's cognition-related. So, the real name of the function and what it represents in words can be twisted because the focus can change. So socionics functions & MBTI functions are different lenses to the same thing, Human Cognition.
> 
> Conclusion, imo it's not one (MBTI) or the other (socionics), but both are welcome and I wouldn't dismiss socionics. Anyway, it's not hard science yet because we still haven't found a way to measure let's say Ne, how do you measure the quantity of abstract information someone receives? I d love to know
> 
> I don't know your type, but you seem INTJ in your consideration of socionics and INFP in your valuation of my type


I'm a full blown, thick skinned and unfunny INFP, my dear. (I have that ISTJ 'stick up the ass' thing in my nature)


@Ire
I'd say 'Ire' as a word strongly associates with INTJs hate for people.
So INTJ for you, Ire.


----------



## sinaasappel

TwistedMuses said:


> I'm a full blown, thick skinned and unfunny INFP, my dear. (I have that ISTJ 'stick up the ass' thing in my nature)
> 
> 
> @Ire
> I'd say 'Ire' as a word strongly associates with INTJs hate for people.
> So INTJ for you, Ire.


Omg very thick skinned and tough


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Estp


----------



## TimeWillTell

INTPops out of nowhere lol


----------



## Retsu

Infp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

A very self-assured ENFP.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Retsu said:


> Infp


I know I know, I m a very sensitive & considerate guy 

Thank you ESTJ


----------



## AuroraSwan

ExTP 7w8 - 8w7 - 3w4 sp/so


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

xNFP 7w6 > 9w1 > 4w3 so/sx (While my judgment of your tritype order and MBTI type has changed, I am very confident of your fixes and instinctual variants vibe-wise.)


----------



## Chompy

Gimme dat Ti/Ne


----------



## Klaro26

INxP


----------



## Retsu

Occams Chainsaw said:


> A very self-assured ENFP.


I'm not nearly enough fun for that 
@Klaro26 INFJ


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Retsu said:


> I'm not nearly enough fun for that
> @Klaro26 INFJ


You gave an analogy yesterday that included buckets and quarries that I very much enjoyed and would very much like to attribute to intuition -- and that was after I already guessed ENFP! For it not to be in your first couple of functions just strikes me as odd.


----------



## Chompy

Dorian Gray! 

INTJ?


----------



## raskoolz

Some sort of T aux, F tert lulz


----------



## Retsu

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You gave an analogy yesterday that included buckets and quarries that I very much enjoyed and would very much like to attribute to intuition -- and that was after I already guessed ENFP! For it not to be in your first couple of functions just strikes me as odd.


I go onto PerC for fun and Ne is my for fun function. That's probably why you'd think so.  @raskoolz ENTP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Bored ESTJ 3w4 > 8w9 > 6w5 sp/so


----------



## UhClionaish

INTJ, that pic has my INTJ ex alllllll over it


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ire said:


> xNFP 7w6 > 9w1 > 4w3 so/sx (While my judgment of your tritype order and MBTI type has changed, I am very confident of your fixes and instinctual variants vibe-wise.)


 I wish I had the on-the-go energy 7s seem to have, though.
@UhClionaish xNFP 479


----------



## Arcypher

E... E...

Enfp?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Entp.


----------



## an absurd man

Istp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTP 7w6 > 9w1 > 3w2 sx/so


----------



## psychologic

INTP 7w6 9w8 3w4


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@rhythmic 
INFP

Your avatar reminds me of an autistic flail.  I like the artwork. Tasteful, subdue palette, allowing the message of it to be the priority.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNFJ.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

In the tradition of @Occams Chainsaw, here I go with an attempt at a detailed analysis. 

@BenevolentBitterBleeding I'm gonna say an ENTJ 8 sx/so based just on the avatar. Given that it is Thanos, I am definitely inclined to think that based on that avatar he is definitely is a Te-dom, and based on what little I have seen of Marvel movies, he seems to operate mainly by an abstract vision that rules his head. 

It is difficult to discern a particular wing, but I'm sure of 8 sx/so, because while 8s are gut-types and as such, tend to bury their emotional energy deep down, but as such, 8s are part of the rejection triad, along with 5s and 2s, meaning to some degree, they are sensitive to rejection from other people. As such, this avatar gives the impression of being deeply hurt by a sense of rejection and is responding as such by moving to assert dominance and power and influence, at whatever cost, making me think sp-last. Additionally, the intensity of the vibe of the avatar I'm getting from the song lyrics in the signature is something I associate with sx/so.

So, there.


----------



## Retsu

Ire said:


> In the tradition of @_Occams Chainsaw_, here I go with an attempt at a detailed analysis.
> 
> @_BenevolentBitterBleeding_ I'm gonna say an ENTJ 8 sx/so based just on the avatar. Given that it is Thanos, I am definitely inclined to think that based on that avatar he is definitely is a Te-dom, and based on what little I have seen of Marvel movies, he seems to operate mainly by an abstract vision that rules his head.
> 
> It is difficult to discern a particular wing, but I'm sure of 8 sx/so, because while 8s are gut-types and as such, tend to bury their emotional energy deep down, but as such, 8s are part of the rejection triad, along with 5s and 2s, meaning to some degree, they are sensitive to rejection from other people. As such, this avatar gives the impression of being deeply hurt by a sense of rejection and is responding as such by moving to assert dominance and power and influence, at whatever cost, making me think sp-last. Additionally, the intensity of the vibe of the avatar I'm getting from the song lyrics in the signature is something I associate with sx/so.
> 
> So, there.


That was beautiful.

Lessee.

Well 3s love suits so you're 3. 3w4 because 5s love star wars and 4s are next to them. So/sx because they're working together but it's only a small team.

INTP also love Star Wars but ENTP would like suits more. So ENTP.
ENTP 3w4 so/sx.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@BenevolentBitterBleeding Oh, I forgot the tritype assessment. Pardon me...863 sx/so.

@Retsu ENTP 3w4 so/sx, eh? (Suits are awesome regardless of type. Agree or nah?) Any attempt at a tritype assessment? 

I go with a rather reserved ESTJ 3w4 > 8w9 > 5w6 or 6w5 so/sp. Your previous avatars have not really indicated _social_ extroversion, but there was a take-charge kind of attitude that one can only find in Te-doms (I just made Te-doms sound like a museum exhibit...oh well). 

I'm not seeing the intensity I associate sx, really. I say 3 because 3 is in the image triad, and generally image-triad folks can go from appearing and actually feeling sensitive and empathetic to emotional indifference and that avatar is just a comical representation of the downside of the 3 and their chameleon-like ability to put on a mask, though not _always_ in the sincerest of fashions. Additionally, not seeing people-orientation that one would find in a 3w2, so that is why I say 3w4.

so/sp is more of a vibe, really. Can't pinpoint definite reasons as to why I think so. (You'll find vibes play a large part in this guess-typing business.)


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

What teh fcuk you two talking about?

INTP for both of yaws. :kitteh: 
* *




@Ire I'd assume they were ENTJ but I doubt because of history. Good write up and observation(even though I know nothing about Enneagram).


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ESTJ.



BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> xNFJ.


This is the second time today I've been given NFJ (the other was INFJ in PM). What is going on? If it looks like my heart is bleeding, it's because I was fighting off a bear and he caught me with a right hook. Or was is Vladimir Putin?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Occams Chainsaw said:


> This is the second time today I've been given NFJ (the other was INFJ in PM). What is going on? If it looks like my heart is bleeding, it's because I was fighting off a bear and he caught me with a right hook.


Clearly, that confirms you as an *INFJ*. Only _they_ would possess the mystical powers to live through such an attack and keep their wits about them...


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

You can't kill an INFJ. That's like trying to kill Gandalf; Their beards just get whiter.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENTJs don't know when to lose


----------



## Retsu

Ire said:


> @_BenevolentBitterBleeding_ Oh, I forgot the tritype assessment. Pardon me...863 sx/so.
> 
> @_Retsu_ ENTP 3w4 so/sx, eh? (Suits are awesome regardless of type. Agree or nah?) Any attempt at a tritype assessment?
> 
> I go with a rather reserved ESTJ 3w4 > 8w9 > 5w6 or 6w5 so/sp. Your previous avatars have not really indicated _social_ extroversion, but there was a take-charge kind of attitude that one can only find in Te-doms (I just made Te-doms sound like a museum exhibit...oh well).
> 
> I'm not seeing the intensity I associate sx, really. I say 3 because 3 is in the image triad, and generally image-triad folks can go from appearing and actually feeling sensitive and empathetic to emotional indifference and that avatar is just a comical representation of the downside of the 3 and their chameleon-like ability to put on a mask, though not _always_ in the sincerest of fashions. Additionally, not seeing people-orientation that one would find in a 3w2, so that is why I say 3w4.
> 
> so/sp is more of a vibe, really. Can't pinpoint definite reasons as to why I think so. (You'll find vibes play a large part in this guess-typing business.)


The Extraverted Thinking exhibit is always popular with the children.

Sensitive and empathetic? Maybe when I was younger.  But now I don't really get feelings apart from rage and weepiness. I mind that less than I should. You're correct in 3w4. Though I believe 8w9 is first because of how I was as a kid before "the change", and how I am returning to my natural personality now. I was way too straight forward to be a 3. 

One would think vibes do, yeah  I am definitely not social first, groups and being part of something bigger has never been a priority. It's always been either "me" or "me and thee". For the past few years it's been "me and thee", because I actually have a "thee".  But maybe you're right on that one.

Okay let's see tritype for you...
I was joking with ENTP 3w4, buuuut I agree that you're more likely ENTJ based on vibe. You've had nothing but mafia references as your avatars.  And well... Ich Will lyrics. _I Want_. Sang to a rally.

8w7 would like to come across as having power, which is the impression I get from you. 7w6 seems about right.  I would also argue for 3w2 being in tritype because it seems like you want to command people more than anything. Mafia dons etc. 

Stacking? I dunno. so/sx. 

So ENTJ 8w7 7w6 3w2 so/sx. 
@BenevolentBitterBleeding we are talking about yo muvva.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Retsu said:


> The Extraverted Thinking exhibit is always popular with the children.
> 
> Sensitive and empathetic? Maybe when I was younger.  But now I don't really get feelings apart from rage and weepiness. I mind that less than I should. You're correct in 3w4. Though I believe 8w9 is first because of how I was as a kid before "the change", and how I am returning to my natural personality now. I was way too straight forward to be a 3.
> 
> One would think vibes do, yeah  I am definitely not social first, groups and being part of something bigger has never been a priority. It's always been either "me" or "me and thee". For the past few years it's been "me and thee", because I actually have a "thee".  But maybe you're right on that one.
> 
> Okay let's see tritype for you...
> I was joking with ENTP 3w4, buuuut I agree that you're more likely ENTJ based on vibe. You've had nothing but mafia references as your avatars.  And well... Ich Will lyrics. _I Want_. Sang to a rally.
> 
> 8w7 would like to come across as having power, which is the impression I get from you. 7w6 seems about right.  I would also argue for 3w2 being in tritype because it seems like you want to command people more than anything. Mafia dons etc.
> 
> Stacking? I dunno. so/sx.
> 
> So ENTJ 8w7 7w6 3w2 so/sx.
> @BenevolentBitterBleeding we are talking about yo muvva.


What complex data derived from vibes, teach me.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Retsu said:


> So ENTJ 8w7 7w6 3w2 so/sx.


As incredibly flattered as I am that you think I am a triple id, hahaha no. But, ah, it would be nice to be a triple id. Especially an ISTP triple id and of the sp/sx variety.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Ire said:


> As incredibly flattered as I am that you think I am a triple id, hahaha no. But, ah, it would be nice to be a triple id.


entp?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@hypoglycemia ENFP. The avatar and sig pics are random and I don't see much tert Fe. Simple as that.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Ire said:


> @hypoglycemia ENFP. The avatar and sig pics are random and I don't see much tert Fe. Simple as that.


The guy in my sig pic is an ENFP + I don't have Fe so it's pretty accurate


----------



## December Flower

I looked at you and thought, oh this must be an ENTP!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

December Flower said:


> I looked at you and thought, oh this must be an ENTP!


LMAO. When I had a Godfather avatar and a Tywin Lannister one, everyone thought, OH THIS MUST BE AN ENTJ!

ENFP 4w5 > 7w8 > 9w8 sp/sx or sx/sp for you


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I'm sending ENFP, why because vibes don't need to explain themselves.


----------



## Chompy

Infp?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Logic too stronk.

INTP.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Intj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISTx.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Esfp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> ISTx.


extj again, ninja-ed, idk, isxx?


----------



## Ausserirdische

Enfj


----------



## Chompy

Intp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Ms Believer said:


> Intp


inxj?


----------



## 124567

Entp.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Enfp


----------



## TimeWillTell

INTj


----------



## AuroraSwan

EnTP


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Enfp


----------



## TimeWillTell

Earthious said:


> Enfp


:angry: 


* *




ENFJ
* *




:kitteh:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IxFP.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Estj


----------



## 124567

Getting a Ni-dom vibe..


----------



## TimeWillTell

Get your Vibe Straight! INFP <3


----------



## Sygma

^Aslong it's just the vibe. Entp !


----------



## sinaasappel

Infj?


----------



## raskoolz

Entp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Umm... INTP?


----------



## TimeWillTell

Incredibly Nicely Twisted Joke <3


----------



## NavyW

Estp


----------



## AuroraSwan

Isfp


----------



## sloop

Enfp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Does Nirvana have any significant meaning to you? Do you relate to Kurt, perhaps?

Fi; ISFP.


----------



## 124567

xNXJ


----------



## Wisteria

SP or Infj


----------



## Sinister

INFX i guess INFP


----------



## Retsu

Estp


----------



## Son of Mercury

ENTJ based off a coin toss.


----------



## fuliajulia

ESTP - I'd generally think of Mercury as an ENTP, but in your avatar he looks especially conquer-y.


----------



## TimeWillTell

infj?


----------



## Lilxpie

xNTP of some sort? Maybe ENTP. (The username it spoke to me lol)


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Intp.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Especially Sucking aT Jokes


----------



## AuroraSwan

8w7 or 7w8. Already said EnTP several times.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I see an infp in that all fetuses are infps


----------



## Schizoid

Intp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INTJ in an Ni-Fi loop


----------



## Retsu

Infj? Interesting


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Istj


----------



## TimeWillTell

I Need TheraPists


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

WikiRevolution said:


> I Need TheraPists


You need a better shift key


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

I Need To Pee


----------



## TimeWillTell

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You need a better shift key


Aww, I see, I didn't know there were ppl with INTR personality types


----------



## AuroraSwan

Every Narwhal Thinks Practically

If we're doing acronyms now.


----------



## TimeWillTell

I m Not a Fictional Princess!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The Baustista role in Guardians of the Galaxy was not a princess


----------



## Tsubaki

Intp


----------



## TimeWillTell

EsTJ with 378 Tritype! <3


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

WikiRevolution said:


> I m Not a Fictional Princess!


said no INFP ever.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Intjs and their hatred of Fe. I need to figure out which type really hates Ti anyway


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

E 56%
s 99%
f 89.5+x%
j -8800%

Contrats INTP, you have broken the system.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Intjs and their hatred of Fe. I need to figure out which type really hates Ti anyway


I d say any type with tertiary Te


----------



## TimeWillTell

INTP, you mean with the siggy?

Yeah, I ll change it soon anyway


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Entp I hope this isn't the Dom function one I didn't bother to check


----------



## Waveshine

Intp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I feel like that's a Pokemon name derived from the language of a pokemon
ENTP


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Intp, toooo


----------



## bleghc

INFP as fuck.


----------



## Waveshine

ExFP


----------



## Sinister

Istp


----------



## an absurd man

Ntp


----------



## Grain of Sugar

ENFJ cause all of them love lion and co.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Enfp


----------



## Waveshine

Intp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Enfj.


----------



## silent_kill

ISTJ , I need picture lol.


----------



## Chompy

The picture says INFP, but the name makes me question that. Haha.


----------



## December Flower

Enfp


----------



## Proxybitch

december flower said:


> enfp


isfp


----------



## Sinister

entp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Intj.


----------



## Bunny

Well, given your username is from a certain show.
I'm going to say INTJ (I also saw your Enneagram )


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Gorillaz is decidedly Fi; INFP.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

istj lol


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENFJ 3w2 sx/so


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@CupcakesRDaBestBruv Esfj.

@Ire Political humour seems inherently ENTP to me. Tyrion is an ENTP too, incidentally.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

istj LOOOOOOLLLLLZZZZ


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INFJ. Yep.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

looooooooooool most entj EVA!!!!! LIEK OMGZ!!!


----------



## Klaro26

Istp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

esfp

#yolosweg vibe


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

The scenario is romantically perfect, @Klaro26, like an ideal - just look at those smiles!; Ni-Fe. INFJ.

Edit: I just noticed he's casually groping her. A little more tasteful next time please.


----------



## fuliajulia

INFJ - the sheer feels conveyed by your quote is enough to tell


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@therandomsciencegirl The sheer confusion/delight/disgust/terror of your avatar can only be produced by witnessing Ne and if you were Ne yourself you'd just be mildly amused. Ni Dom and hilariously Fe-expressive. (I tried pulling that face in the mirror and made myself laugh out of pity)


----------



## mangodelic psycho

estp


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

entjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Sinister

estj


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

estj lol


----------



## 124567

Actually more of an ENFP energy loooooolllllllllllllll hehhehe :kitteh:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

isfj!!!!
isfj!!!!
​isfj!!!!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@CupcakesRDaBestBruv 
I think a very young ESFJ. You are, what, 15? British too, judging by your username.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Occams Chainsaw said:


> @_CupcakesRDaBestBruv_
> I think a very young ESFJ. You are, what, 15? British too, judging by your username.


nope I'm 16 gonna be 17 in a few months



british? nope, I'm from greenland


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> nope I'm 16 gonna be 17 in a few months
> 
> 
> 
> british? nope, I'm from greenland


I see. Do you hope to go to University? My friend is from Greenland and studying medicine in Denmark for free, the lucky cow.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I see. Do you hope to go to University? My friend is from Greenland and studying medicine in Denmark for free, the lucky cow.


I'm going when I'm 18



mooooooo I want milk


----------



## Adena

Enfj


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Type: DEEZ
Ennanagram: NUwTS



lol just kidding. esfj.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Enfp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Entp.


----------



## sometimes

intj


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Maybe an INFJ. Definitely Ti.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxj.


----------



## 124567

Istp


----------



## fuliajulia

Infj


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## Ausserirdische

Enfj


----------



## 124567

xNFP


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Type 4 INTP @Ziggy Stardust


@SomeLady is still xNFJ, though the avatar is decidedly INFJ, perhaps because she's reflecting.


----------



## Vanzell

Entj/ enfj


----------



## bleghc

INFP? Enneagram is easier to take a guess at without as many options - I'd assume either to be a 4 or 9.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I'd have guessed INFJ for @Vanzell . He's the typical INFJ teenage guy, I think.

You've been ENFP for a long time, @Hella Rad Trash. I might guess INFP depending on your mood but I think that's just an indication of a turbulent rather than assertive sub-type.


----------



## Retsu

Hm... INTJ


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Estj


----------



## TimeWillTell

I d be positive with INxJ & less sure about INTJ > INFJ


----------



## Vanzell

Entp


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ISFJ as heck. 9w1 or 4w5


----------



## 124567

ENFP as heck 
E 7


----------



## an absurd man

ESFP sx


----------



## 124567

^More like my opposite roud:

INTP


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Still ENFJ, sweetheart


----------



## fuliajulia

ENTJ under the guise of an ENFJ? Lies!!!


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## AuroraSwan

INFP 9w1


----------



## Serpent

Isfj


----------



## Klaro26

Istp


----------



## an absurd man

Infj


----------



## PixelSky

Entp


----------



## AuroraSwan

Istp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Cutiepie infp



therandomsciencegirl said:


> ENTJ under the guise of an ENFJ? Lies!!!


The best kind of vilian


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxJ.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTJ 4w3 > 8w7 > 6w5 sx/so


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Entp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTx.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Retsu said:


> ESFJ
> hearts for everyone


estj


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Isfp.


----------



## TapudiPie

Intj


----------



## Tsubaki

INxP, probably INTP


----------



## Adena

ExTJ


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Alison is the quintessential ESFJ soccer mom.


----------



## Retsu

INxJ evil eyes


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Very Te with 'I'm going to save the day' eyes and hand gesture; ESTJ.


----------



## Retsu

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Very Te with 'I'm going to save the day' eyes and hand gesture; ESTJ.


Hand gesture...?
That's not his hand, that's his shoulder! :laughing:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Retsu said:


> Hand gesture...?
> That's not his hand, that's his shoulder! :laughing:


Looks like 3 fingers of a clenched fist. Why is it so far forward?


----------



## Retsu

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Looks like 3 fingers of a clenched fist. Why is it so far forward?


I can't unsee that, now.


----------



## TapudiPie

ExTJ cos that cat robot thing looks like it wants to take over the world


----------



## Retsu

TapudiPie said:


> ExTJ cos that cat robot thing looks like it wants to take over the world


It's based on a St Bernard DX

ENTP


----------



## Adena

Estj <3


----------



## rosesandgold

ESFJ (but you already knew that... )


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

xNFP 4 > 6 > 9


----------



## fuliajulia

INTJ @Ire I'd be really interested in why you type me ENTJ 6w7 > 1w2 > 3w2 sp/so.


----------



## Adena

ExFJ 2w3


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

So much more ESFJ than your previous avatar.


----------



## Schizoid

I've always seen you as an ENTP. I've been getting some Ne vibes as well as some Fe-Ti vibes from you.


----------



## fuliajulia

delightfully INFP


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Avatar is more extroverted (in the Jungian sense) that usual; ENFJ. She looks shy. The last one was more assertive.



Schizoid said:


> I've always seen you as an ENTP. I've been getting some Ne vibes as well as some Fe-Ti vibes from you.


You give off a distinct INFJ vibe that I think I've told you about but your current avatar is INFP.

Otherwise, it seems people are still torn about me. There's the "lel obvz te-fi is obvz" camp which is sure of NTJ, then the "NI!!!!" camp that usually says INTJ but sometimes a weird INFJ, then the "ENTP" camp that's kind of vague about why. Mind explaining some of the vibes?

At least I'm not a sensor. *shudders* Paha. Just kidding. kinda.


----------



## Schizoid

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Avatar is more extroverted that usual; ENFJ.
> 
> 
> 
> You give off a distinct INFJ vibe that I think I've told you about but your current avatar is INFP.
> 
> Otherwise, it seems people are still torn about me. There's the "lel obvz te-fi is obvz" camp which is sure of NTJ, then the "NI!!!!" camp that usually says INTJ but sometimes a weird INFJ, then the "ENTP" camp that's kind of vague about why. Mind explaining some of the vibes?


 
Hmm I'm not sure how to explain it, but I guess Ni doms tend to give off a more serious vibe around them, they often have a more mystical inward focused aura around them. 

You seemed to be an intuitive lead, but you seemed to turn your intuition outward rather than inward, I don't really get that mystical inward focused aura around you that I often get around Ni doms, instead, I feel more of an expansive vibes from you, you give off this aura that you are often seeing possibilities everywhere you go. Even your current avatar also looks very Ne :x And you also have that Fe fluff in your communication style, haha. So this is how I came to the conclusion that you are an ENTP.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I'm not convinced but your input is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Serpent

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Avatar is more extroverted (in the Jungian sense) that usual; ENFJ. She looks shy. The last one was more assertive.
> 
> 
> 
> You give off a distinct INFJ vibe that I think I've told you about but your current avatar is INFP.
> 
> Otherwise, it seems people are still torn about me. There's the "lel obvz te-fi is obvz" camp which is sure of NTJ, then the "NI!!!!" camp that usually says INTJ but sometimes a weird INFJ, then the "ENTP" camp that's kind of vague about why. Mind explaining some of the vibes?
> 
> At least I'm not a sensor. *shudders* Paha. Just kidding. kinda.


Based on our conversation, I would say you're definitely Ti. Probably xNTP. You are baffled by the fact that a person can have likes/dislikes without any specific reason. I can't see an Fi user having this approach. This is classic introverted thinking. It's apparent in the words themselves, introverted *thinking*. This is my honest conjecture. Theoretically, it makes sense that we would have dissent because we don't share any functions in common.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ildiavolo said:


> Based on our conversation, I would say you're definitely Ti. Probably ENTP. You are baffled by the fact that a person can have likes/dislikes without any specific reason. I can't see an Fi user having this approach. This is classic introverted thinking. It's apparent in the words themselves, introverted *thinking*. This is my honest conjecture. Theoretically, it makes sense that we would have dissent because we don't share any functions in common.


You're misconstruing the functions. 

Fi is a subjective value system; that doesn't mean people can't articulate their likes and interests or their reasons behind them. Instead of Fe's 'we should feel x because [objective reason]', Fi says 'I feel x because [subjective reason]'. 

Again, people can like the aura of something. There is absolutely always a reason, though. People who use introverted intuition don't always know why they know something but there is always a reason -- they usually have to backtrack to find it. Fi is indeed a gut feeling but given some thought it is often able to be articulated in the same sense. It's individualistic but that does not mean unexplainable. Nietzsche was very capable of explaining his sentiments in a rational, coherent way, though there is barely any doubt that he was INTJ. 

Ti is not about value (except that which is intrinsic and based on something's 'use' or how it works). Ti is about a thing's _use_. Thus, that I like House (as I said in the other thread) is not a function if Ti, since I do not structure it in a framework of how the world works.

You need to revisit how Jungian typology works.


----------



## Serpent

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You're misconstruing the functions.
> 
> Fi is a subjective value system; that doesn't mean people can't articulate their likes and interests or their reasons behind them. Instead of Fe's 'we should feel x because [objective reason]', Fi says 'I feel x because [subjective reason]'.
> 
> Again, people can like the aura of something. There is absolutely always a reason, though. People who use introverted intuition don't always know why they know something but there is always a reason -- they usually have to backtrack to find it. Fi is indeed a gut feeling but given some thought it is often able to be articulated in the same sense.
> 
> Ti is not about value (except that which is intrinsic and based on something's 'use' or how it works). Ti is about a thing's _use_. Thus, that I like House (as I said in the other thread) is not a function if Ti, since I do not structure it in a framework of how the world works.
> 
> *You need to revisit how Jungian typology works*.


Says the one typing people off avatars and "vibes". 

Anyway, I'm done here. You're using Ti throughout your post.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

The fact that you'd postulate a world in which there is not a reason for something is very anti-Te. We live in a world of cause and consequence. Things have a chain of reactions. Surely any Te-user would see this.



ildiavolo said:


> Anyway, I'm done here.


Have you ever considered that you might have NPD? Twice, I've purposely closed down what we call the 'narc defense cycle' on you and both times you've tried to leave while asserting "dominance".

Just a thought.


----------



## Adena

INFP or INTJ, there is 4 somewhere


----------



## Serpent

Occams Chainsaw said:


> The fact that you'd postulate a world in which there is not a reason for something is very anti-Te. *We live in a world of cause and consequence. Things have a chain of reactions. Surely any Te-user would see this*.


This is Ti-Fe. You're propagating your own perspective of the world which is based on logic. There is nothing Te about this. The last sentence sounds like Fe objectivity. 



> Have you ever considered that you might have NPD? Twice, I've purposely closed down what we call the 'narc defense cycle' on you and both times you've tried to leave while asserting "dominance".
> 
> Just a thought.


Whatever floats your boat, Mr. Te. Maybe you can attempt at an actual discussion instead of just denying whatever the other guy says because he doesn't have the same view on life as you do.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I thought you were done here! 

It's clearly observable that things have a cause and consequence.

Otherwise, things happen for no reason. How does that even work?


----------



## Serpent

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I thought you were done here!
> 
> It's clearly observable that things have a cause and consequence.


Yet, you verbalize it as if it's some highly logical concept. No shit things have cause and consequence. This doesn't mean that everything, especially likes/dislikes, is influenced by a specific reason. You can like or dislike something without a specific reason. You can have a visceral liking or loathing for something. The world is not a car driven by the wheels of logic. And frankly, I find it exhausting to make up some half-hearted explanation for everything I like or dislike. I wonder how the people who are into anal sex see this. "Oh yes, I like anal sex because I greatly admire the textures within the..."

Also, you remain obscure as it concerns your own cognition.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ildiavolo said:


> And frankly, I find it exhausting to make up some half-hearted explanation for everything I like or dislike. I wonder how the people who are into anal sex see this. "Oh yes, I like anal sex because I greatly admire the textures within the..."


Well, here you basically summed up my argument. There is a reason, even if you're not articulating it; Whether you articulate reason doesn't negate it's existence. Thanks.

I'm glad we agree.


----------



## Serpent

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Well, here you basically summed up my argument. There is a reason, even if you're not articulating it. Thanks.
> 
> Whether you articulate reason doesn't negate it's existence. I'm glad we agree.


So, if I told you that I like eating pizza because the sky is blue, you think it's okay just because there's a reason? And I missed the part where we agree.

I'm still curious to know what highly logical reason someone could have for liking anal sex. I'm sure it has something to do with science and stuff. Cause and consequence. So logical.


----------



## sometimes

Ire said:


> INTP 9w8 > 7w6 > 3w4 sp/so


Close...kinda... Can I ask what made you guess all of that info?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ildiavolo said:


> So, if I told you that I like eating pizza because the sky is blue, you think it's okay just because there's a reason? And I missed the part where we agree.
> 
> I'm still curious to know what highly logical reason someone could have for liking anal sex. I'm sure it has something to do with science and stuff. Cause and consequence. So logical.


You're being facetious now and digging a hole because there are clear reasons:

People like anal sex because it feels good. Why it feels good is quite easily explained physiologically. Why we're designed for it to feel good to fuck other people over objects is a result of sexual evolution and an advantage of having people prefer to stick their dicks in girls means higher chance of offspring, and so on. There is a chain of reasoning.

While you might *really* like pizza because there is a moment in your life that you cherish in which the sky was extraordinarily blue that you were eating pizza under, generally, people like pizza because it tastes good - this is still a reason. Why it tastes good can also be explained.

At this point, you seem to be dismissing logical argument as redundant rather than something that doesn't exist. Thus, I wonder whether you might have a feeling function higher than a thinking function. It's not that you don't understand the logical process -- you just seem to prefer 'I like this' [or 'I value this] rather than 'This happens because...'


----------



## Serpent

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You're being facetious now and digging a hole because there are clear reasons:
> 
> People like anal sex because it feels good. Why it feels good is quite easily explained physiologically. Why we're designed for it to feel good to fuck other people over objects is a result of sexual evolution and an advantage of having people prefer to stick their dicks in girls means higher chance of offspring, and so on. There is a chain of reasoning.
> 
> While you might *really* like pizza because there is a moment in your life that you cherish in which the sky was extraordinarily blue that you were eating pizza under, generally, people like pizza because it tastes good - this is still a reason. Why it tastes good can also be explained.
> 
> At this point, you seem to be dismissing logical argument as redundant rather than something that doesn't exist. Thus, I wonder whether you might have a feeling function higher than a thinking function. It's not that you don't understand the logical process -- you just seem to prefer 'I like this' [or 'I value this] rather than 'This happens because...'


And you're willingly falling into it. You clearly stated that people like it because it feels good. That's my point. I'm pretty sure people don't think about what you're talking about when they have sex. "Oh, I'm so turned on by the idea of sexual evolution and having an offspring." You claimed that I couldn't be interested in MBTI without a very specific reason, which I disagree with. Perhaps the most telling thing about the difference between Ti and Te is that the latter doesn't have his inner self regulated by logic, which is what you do. You rationalize your preferences. It doesn't get more fucking Ti than that. That is exactly what Ti represents. It's introverted thinking because you're rationalizing who you are and not necessarily evaluating the logic in the world. Do you watch CinemaSins? That's Te. He comments on things that don't make sense and brings attention to their logical inconsistencies. He doesn't preach some bullshit about the world being a logical system or whatever you think it is. Someone like VSauce would be more to your liking, although I won't put it past you to label him as Te because he "references facts". There's a clear difference. CinemaSins is judging the world while VSauce is judging us as if we are robots or objects to be picked apart and analyzed. Maybe you could look deeper into typology before thumping the Te bible that you wrote out of your ass. Your passive-aggressive way of dealing with things does not appeal to me either. It's like you're hiding behind a curtain and calling me out from there. Actually understand what Ti, Te and Fi are instead of relying on your own perspective of the system and simply disregarding what someone else says about you. You can start by looking into Lenore Thomson. Perhaps give Socionics a try as well, it will remove your blindfold. 

By the way, I got you to contradict your own hypothesis which was what triggered our conflict, of me having Ti as my dominant function.


----------



## TapudiPie

Wrong thread bluhh


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ildiavolo said:


> By the way, I got you to contradict your own hypothesis which was what triggered our conflict, of me having Ti as my dominant function.


You're rather petty, aren't you? Sure. My perception of you changed. Congratulations? Since you seem so interested in it, do you want anal sex?

You're also still misconstruing a lot of what I've said so I'll do you the courtesy of one last response then end the dialogue since it's becoming a little tiresome. You seem to be treating it like a competition rather than a medium of clarification/insight.



> You clearly stated that people like it because it feels good. That's my point. I'm pretty sure people don't think about what you're talking about when they have sex. "Oh, I'm so turned on by the idea of sexual evolution and having an offspring."


That you don't articulate those reasons doesn't negate their existence, for the last time. Sure, it's weird to give the reasons sometimes. Does it make it any less true though? No.

Besides, it's not the idea of sexual evolution that turns people on. I never said that. Sexual evolution is the reason the physical sensation feels good -- which is why people like it.



> You claimed that I couldn't be interested in MBTI without a very specific reason


No I didn't. You're putting words in my mouth. I said there's a reason. People gravitate towards MBTI for different ones: Some for self-exploration, others for interest in psychology, others in aid of social interaction... etc. What I actually said was:


> You like things for a reason. Liking things "just because..." is a ridiculous concept. Maybe you can't identify the reasons you like the show but that does not negate the presence of them.


You clearly aren't grasping that I am saying that there is a reason you stuck with MBTI. Whether you like this or not doesn't matter.



> Perhaps the most telling thing about the difference between Ti and Te is that the latter doesn't have his inner self regulated by logic, which is what you do. You rationalize your preferences. It doesn't get more fucking Ti than that. That is exactly what Ti represents. It's introverted thinking because you're rationalizing who you are and not necessarily evaluating the logic in the world.


This is a false dichotomy. Both people with Te and Ti rationalize their preferences. Again, this is more indicative of F>T, since T-types need to rationalize more readily. Even INTJ's rationalize their value systems. If you go into the INTJ sub-forum, you'll see that while they value sincerity etc. there is always reason behind it, since that is the way in which they operate as thinking types.



> Your passive-aggressive way of dealing with things does not appeal to me either. It's like you're hiding behind a curtain and calling me out from there. Actually understand what Ti, Te and Fi are instead of relying on your own perspective of the system and simply disregarding what someone else says about you.


Thanks for your criticism. I'll take it under advisement.


----------



## TimeWillTell

I declare WikiRevolution Winner! <3 Love you Peepz <3 :kitteh:


----------



## BroNerd

INTP as first choice.
ENTP as second choice.


----------



## AuroraSwan

IxTP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

isfp


----------



## 124567

ENFP

I'm so happy so many people likes my thread :crazy:


----------



## TimeWillTell

INFJ avatar
INFP siggy
INFP vibe


----------



## Sehrynn

istp


----------



## TimeWillTell

infj avatar


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Make you wriggle and writhe.

ISFJ @Sehrynn


----------



## TimeWillTell

ESFJs make you all Chubby Checker 

Conflict relations can be fun


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Esfp!


----------



## SysterMatic

Isfp


----------



## an absurd man

Istp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

INTJ with ENTP mask.


----------



## TapudiPie

Intj


----------



## bleghc

INFP, INTP, and INFJ in order of what I thought most likely for you. But for some reason, I sense more Te than Ti. Maybe ISFP.


----------



## TapudiPie

Late teen/college student ENFP lol


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENFP 9 sx/so on weed


----------



## TapudiPie

Entj on Till


----------



## Schizoid

xNFP


----------



## bleghc

A core 5 or 9 fo' sho'. As for Myers-Briggs type, I'd assume INFJ.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

TapudiPie said:


> Entj on Till


More like Richard Kruspe, but you get the idea. 

@Hella Rad Trash I'm still saying ENFP. Enneagram = officially clueless


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

INTP; not ENTP.

7w6, 9w1, 3w4.

I think it's our in-common 3w4 that drew us to those 8w9 images before.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Occams Chainsaw said:


> INTP; not ENTP.
> 
> 7w6, 9w1, 3w4.
> 
> I think it's our in-common 3w4 that drew us to those 8w9 images before.


I think you guys have more in common than only 3w4, I d say like a great sense of humor for INTJs  I m enjoying it quite a bit :wink:


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@WikiRevolution Does that mean you think I'm a closet INTJ, messr. ENTP? Pssh. I'm too openly humorous on here and irl to be an INTJ. :laughing:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

All INTJs are in the closet, friend. And we're not coming out!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> All INTJs are in the closet, friend. And we're not coming out!


Whenever I've taken one of those cognitive functions test, believe me, I'd come out an INTJ or ENTJ if it wasn't for that darn Ne coming out on top!


----------



## TimeWillTell

@Ire, sorry I don't understand the expression closet INTJ. But yeah I do think you're an INTJ.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

WikiRevolution said:


> @Ire, sorry I don't understand the expression closet INTJ. But yeah I do think you're an INTJ.


The real acid test: Suppose I tell you I dance in public. Would you still think I am an INTJ? HMMM?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

edit: i read gud


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Ire said:


> The real acid test: Suppose I tell you I dance in public. Would you still think I am an INTJ? HMMM?


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ire said:


> The real acid test: Suppose I tell you I dance in public. Would you still think I am an INTJ? HMMM?


Depends. I don't dance too much when I am sober, and when I do, I usually emphasize how ridiculous I am.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I imagine a russian-style dance.


----------



## fuliajulia

The Russian Dancing men seem distinctly ESTJ.


----------



## Klaro26

Isfp 5w4


----------



## bleghc

Some sort of Pe dom - ExFP leaning towards ESFP.


----------



## TimeWillTell

enfp cuz they're the only type to think an eye can fly while they actually can only roll.


----------



## an absurd man

You're a girl now? ENxP


----------



## TimeWillTell

an absurd man said:


> You're a girl now? ENxP


Impressive observation skills IxXJ :wink:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

A pretty princess in a pink tutu.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Occams Chainsaw said:


> A pretty princess in a pink tutu.


Unfortunately this image was too big for an avatar :sad:


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ire said:


> @themightyfetus Definitely an ESTJ 8w7 sx/so :tongue:


Do you do 'silly dances' when you're alone?


----------



## Klaro26

Entp 7w8


----------



## Tsubaki

ESTP 7w6

...wait, are those candles or beer glasses on your avatar?


----------



## Morfy

INFP mwahahaha


----------



## Tsubaki

I already know that you're an ESTP but I have to say that you seem very stereotypical ^^"


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Estj.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Occams Chainsaw Oh, the usual...ESFP 7w8 > 8w7 > 2w3 sx/so



WikiRevolution said:


> Do you do 'silly dances' when you're alone?


You can say that....


----------



## 66393

Entj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Being very coy, are we? The Francis Bacon quote makes me think Ti dom. Leaning towards INTP.


----------



## fuliajulia

Honestly, is there a more ENTP house than Ravendor?


----------



## Chompy

Intj


----------



## Bunny

INFJ 9w1 sp/so


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ISTP (with strong Ni) 5w4 > 8w9 > 4w3/3w4 sx/sp


----------



## TimeWillTell

ENTP, with strong Ni-Te


----------



## Serpent

Esfj


----------



## TimeWillTell

istj


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ENTP troll/experiment.


----------



## Necrilia

Infp

teeheehee


----------



## Serpent

Isfp


----------



## Bunny

Type = Trying to act like he doesn't care but failing terribly at it.


----------



## Serpent

Didn't figure you for a psychiatrist. My avatar is literally the first image you find when you google "meh".

ESTP


----------



## TimeWillTell

I sympathize with your Fe PolR, ISTJ. 

- Fellow Fi PolR :wink:


----------



## Bunny

ENTP trying to be cute.




ildiavolo said:


> Didn't figure you for a psychiatrist. My avatar is literally the first image you find when you google "meh".
> 
> ESTP


I don't need to be a psychiatrist to know that 
Your signature and everything, I mean really.

It's okay to like being here


----------



## Serpent

ESTP

Never said I don't like being here. I'm just too lazy to find an avatar to express how deep and complex I am. And I didn't want my signature to be empty so it's in construction stage.


----------



## Chompy

Intp


----------



## Bunny

I still think INFJ 9w1 sp/so




ildiavolo said:


> ESTP
> 
> Never said I don't like being here. I'm just too lazy to find an avatar to express how deep and complex I am. And I didn't want my signature to be empty so it's in construction stage.











Right. Okay. :dry:


----------



## fuliajulia

The most obvious thing about your vibe to me has always been that you're sx/sp. You're _so_ sx/sp.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I want to be friends.

Is that a vibe? Well, it is now!


----------



## Bunny

Aw, the INTJ is trying to make friends :3


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

* *




Evil Plan 2.0

Phase 3.1.2.5 b. ii)

Make friends and trick them into facilitating Phase 5: World Domination before disposing of them in shark infested lake of fire.



:kitteh: Caught me. You too, if you like


----------



## Bunny

Really? roud: you want to be friends with me? I'm so honoured :hampster:


* *




You know you're going to need an ISTP around after your World Domination. 
Also we're really tough to kill


----------



## Blue Soul

@Wytch ISFP 4w5.


----------



## bleghc

Oh hey - great quote, I didn't realize that it came from Tyrion. Then again, I'm only watching the series. I haven't read the book yet, which is where I'm assuming the quote is coming from. 

ISFP/INTJ. Same functions, but in a _slightly_ different order. You've always given off as having strong Ni so that function should be extremely well-developed if you were to be an ISFP. I'll go with INTJ. As for enneagram, 5w4 sx/sp. You appear how you are, for the most part. Assuming that your typing is accurate. Which I assume it is.

EDIT: Actually, hmm. Maybe INFJ. But I'm still seeing the Fi...


----------



## Tsubaki

You seemed a bit more like an ENTP to me in the beginning ^^

probably 7w6 so/sx (omg, I was right with that <3)


----------



## an absurd man

Only an NT would flaunt a desire to kill all the stupid people. Letting problems sort themselves out... not Te. And you seem extroverted so ENTP.


----------



## Aya XXX

Intj, enfp ???


----------



## Tsubaki

ExFP
Very new and indecisive but still wants to say something.
Also, people who use an unreasonable amount of question marks are usually percievers.


----------



## Serpent

Edit - ENTP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INTP 5w6/9w1 > 3w4 so/sx


----------



## piano

that's so specific

INTJ


----------



## Tsubaki

WikiRevolution said:


> <3 Well, google translate said 54, 20, 16. Some kind of code there ^^ Since types are 4 letters, I d say 5, 4, 20, 16, so according to a numbered alphabet it would be E D P T, did you try to say ENTP?
> 
> Btw, you can't do that, or I ll procrastinate x 10000 :angry: :wink:


That's why I made the second one. Google translate gives you weird numbers for the first one. It's 5 - 14 - 20 - 16. Yes, ENTP ^^
Good job, by the way :happy:


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Estj.


----------



## rosesandgold

xNTP
(Nice trolling there with that signature!)


----------



## Bunny

Infp


----------



## Loaf

OO I wonder... ISTP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Istp.


----------



## an absurd man

Estj


----------



## Bunny

Entj


----------



## Tsubaki

Estp


----------



## Serpent

Entp


----------



## SuperShock911

Intj.


----------



## Tsubaki

ISTP. That avatar just... well, fits nothing else 

(I'm noticing something interesting about how people type me btw...)


----------



## Bunny

Entj


----------



## Serpent

Estp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Uh, like, erm, shi- ESTJ.


----------



## bleghc

The speschul snowflake Type C because you're the only cunt there is for me. :kitteh: (I'm joking. Well, partially. It's clear my answer isn't what's expected of this thread. You're totes an INFP.)


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Hella Rad Trash said:


> The speschul snowflake Type C because you're the only cunt there is for me. :kitteh: (I'm joking. Well, partially. It's clear my answer isn't what's expected of this thread. You're totes an INFP.)


Liar. I'm special. My mother said so.


----------



## bleghc

@Axwell :dry: Goddamn 4s'.


----------



## Bunny

INFP 6w7




@ildiavolo do you just follow me around so you can say "ESTP"?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Much Brash. So...

ESTp.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ESTJ



BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Much Brash. So...
> 
> ESTp.


Are you doing socionics types? Are they vastly different to MBTI?


----------



## Bunny

Ninja'd by the INTJ



BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Much Brash. So...
> 
> ESTp.


I was only teasing him and ISTPs can be like that too you know :tongue:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Are you doing socionics types? Are they vastly different to MBTI?


No, should I? I've been meaning to type myself but the questionnaire's seem so long.

INFx.



Wytch said:


> Ninja'd by the INTJ
> 
> I was only teasing him and ISTPs can be like that too you know :tongue:


Whut? No. Two types cannot share similar traits, evar. That's impossibru.

ENFp.


----------



## fuliajulia

ESTJ in a way I both respect and fear...


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> No, should I? I've been meaning to type myself but the questionnaire's seem so long.


The lower-cased last letter is the standard notation for socionics types.

For instance, ENTP in socionics is ENTp and INTJ is INTp (there's a difference in the notation where the last letter is indicative of whether they are a perceiving or judging dominant, rather than whether the judging or perceiving function is extroverted like in MBTI)


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Oh, yea... In this case it's done because not all threads translate caps and I prefer some kind of uniformity to posts otherwise it irks me. i.e. INFx, ExTP etc...

ENTj.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Paha. Si dominant; ISTJ.


----------



## Serpent

Wytch said:


> INFP 6w7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ildiavolo do you just follow me around so you can say "ESTP"?


Not really. You're just so active in this thread that I'm bound to run into you every now and then.

xNTP


----------



## raskoolz

Intp


----------



## Serpent

Infj


----------



## 124567

I don't like it when I write in CAPS and it gets small anyway -.-

So INXP.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

You're really nailing this INFJ projection lately. Before, you were kind of hit-and-miss but now you seem to have Fe laser-pointed at what you want to show (which is probably a function on wanting to be your 'authentic' self; enneagram 4).


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@SomeLady INFJ of some sort

:ninja:


----------



## Retsu

ENTJ

Rammstein

_Erst wenn die Wolken schlafengehn 
kann man uns am Himmel sehn 
wir haben Angst und sind allein_


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Isfj


----------



## an absurd man

Istj


----------



## bleghc

@Occams Chainsaw Definitely a Ni user. Can't imagine it being auxiliary because also assumed you to be an introvert. I debated upon INTJ and INFJ for a while but I suppose it's mainly because I seem to associate INTJs' with a stricter and more scrutinizing vibe... E1? Not that E1s' should necessarily be seen as that but those are a few traits that I find E1 to be more prone to. 

Absurd has definitely given off strong Ne vibes. I've seen more ENTP than INTJ from you in general, though.


----------



## Klaro26

Enfp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Meow.

The avatar's got a sassy, sexy, feisty yet playful vibe to it, like an ENTJ relaxing at happy hour.


----------



## Tsubaki

Isfp


----------



## Bunny

Entj


----------



## fuliajulia

That ISTP death glare dammit!


----------



## Candy007

Infj


----------



## fuliajulia

@Candy007 You my friend, are hella INFJ.


----------



## Candy007

therandomsciencegirl said:


> @Candy007 You my friend, are hella INFJ.


Hella YUS! :chuncky:


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infj.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Your avatar gives me the impression of Thinking-sensor. I was going to go with xSTJ based on that but then on clicking your Signature's second spoiler realised it's Ti/Se: xSTP. That trollish and very upfront confrontational nature in the pic says ESTP, compared to the more trademark ISTP "Meh; Who gives a shit?"


----------



## lithium394

INTx


----------



## fuliajulia

hell if i know :wink:


----------



## an absurd man

Infp


----------



## fuliajulia

INTJ, cause you seem to be laughing at _us_. :kitteh:


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INFJ because of the cringeworthy signature.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Axwell said:


> INFJ because of the cringeworthy signature.


See what I mean?
ESTP all over.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Occams Chainsaw said:


> See what I mean?
> ESTP all over.


You're just jealous of the spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Axwell said:


> You're just jealous of the spaghetti and meatballs.


So that's what's at the end of the rabbit hole!

Knew you'd fall for it. Deflection in the form of escalating self-aggandisment to the absurd is the ESTP's defence against (serious yet harmless) insults or people's distaste for breaking of practically meaningless social cues so I figured if there was anything at the end then you'd spill if I made an example of you being 'mean'. (Basically, it's your way of saying "Oh, boo hoo")

You just saved me going through all the spoilers. Thanks


----------



## Bunny

I actually clicked all the buttons -_- I had to know what was there.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

How many?


----------



## fuliajulia

@Occams Chainsaw And they say INTJ don't understand people. :tongue:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

therandomsciencegirl said:


> @Occams Chainsaw And they say INTJ don't understand people. :tongue:


Yeah, it's part of the reason I often question it in lieu of amoral INFJ.

Your new signature is very INFP.


----------



## Bunny

Ninja'd demon eyed INTJ :tongue:



@therandomsciencegirl INFJ and the new avatar suits you.




Occams Chainsaw said:


> How many?


11 and it's really just a picture of spaghetti.

I was disappointed.


----------



## fuliajulia

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Yeah, it's part of the reason I often question it in lieu of amoral INFJ.
> 
> Your new signature is very INFP.


But really though, what IS with ESTPs and phallic symbolism? It's intriguing.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

You're all just spaghetti haters.


----------



## Bunny

Hmm maybe you are an ESTP.


----------



## Klaro26

Istp 5w4


----------



## SuperShock911

Infj 3w4.


----------



## Jakuri

ENTP 8w7


Wytch said:


> I actually clicked all the buttons -_- I had to know what was there.


You aren't the onle one. Went all the way also.


----------



## Tsubaki

ESFP ^^ Maybe ENFP ~
probably... 7w6?


----------



## Retsu

ESTJ.





:'(

mas laf <3


----------



## The Doc

I'd go with ENTJ except I know you're a closet ISFJ

Whoops I didn't see you there Retsu


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

What kind of convoluted Ti answer is that?

INTP.


----------



## Klaro26

@Doc Brown Entp
@Occams Chainsaw INTJ


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Doc brown - cool as fuck.


----------



## Tsubaki

You sometimes seem a bit ENFP-ish ^^


----------



## The Doc

You sometimes seem a bit creepy


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Esfp.


----------



## The Doc

Entj


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Likes cock rings.....

ooops. Wrong thread.


----------



## The Doc

You like them too, don't lie


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Istj. Obviously.

cant even joke. Just tells the truth.... Ugh


----------



## Finny

Intp


----------



## TimeWillTell

enfj


----------



## SysterMatic

Enfp


----------



## The Doc

Also, INTP

Holy shit, double ninja


----------



## TimeWillTell

Rekt Guyz!


----------



## SuperShock911

xNTP.


----------



## fuliajulia

Istp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENxJ 6w7 so/sp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intj.


----------



## TimeWillTell

INFP with strong Te


----------



## fuliajulia

The archetypal ENTP. (in a totally unique way :wink


----------



## TimeWillTell

therandomsciencegirl said:


> The archetypal ENTP. (in a totally unique way :wink


Dat's cruel, I wanna be a cliché, INFJ! </3


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFp.


----------



## Bunny

Well, I know your type now but I'll say ESTP by vibe.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

That whole sentence sounded so investigative...

ISTP or INTJ. a la Sherlock.


----------



## redneck15

Infj


----------



## TimeWillTell

entj


----------



## Klaro26

Entp


----------



## an absurd man

INFJ indulging in Se?


----------



## Serpent

Intp


----------



## briansen

Istp


----------



## Nick_

Infj


----------



## an absurd man

Estp


----------



## TimeWillTell

^^ Perfectionist ^^


* *





So, you INTJ 


an absurd man said:


> According to @_WikiRevolution_ 's theory on chromatic diversity and personality type you are an Si-dom. Going to go with ISTJ because Fe is nowhere to be found.
> 
> How is my name J? Most people get the impression that I'm ENxP just because of my name. :laughing: INxJs tend to be considered perfectionists. *Perfectionists are to some degree, masochists. Wouldn't you agree?*


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ntp


----------



## C47

@themightyfetus ISFP


----------



## an absurd man

Intp


----------



## Bunny

INTJ 3w4 (probably)


----------



## an absurd man

IxTP 5 , maybe 9 sx


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Entp


----------



## SuperShock911

Infj.

Sent from my ADR930L using Tapatalk


----------



## briansen

Intj


----------



## Klaro26

Infp


----------



## TimeWillTell

Probably scared the bartender away, but still trying to gently ask for a glass of booz 

INFJ ^^


----------



## Bunny

ISFP but really just an ENTP


----------



## Nick_

Istp


----------



## 124567

Special vibe..xSxP


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid

LoveLady said:


> Special vibe..xSxP


I sense you're an ENXP?


----------



## TimeWillTell

Could be INFJ


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## TimeWillTell

Now I consider this place to be a church instead of a bar, replacing the bottles with candles  Then, instead of asking the bartender, you're just trying to warm your body... Makes more sense now  ISFJ ^^


----------



## Nick_

Esfp


----------



## alexxela

Infj


----------



## Bunny

ENTP, perhaps.




FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @Wytch
> what's MBTI for "badass"?  IxTx


Haha, you give me too much credit but please do continue to do so.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> awww, just saw the edit and new "avatar" ) feeling self-destructive, INTJ?


Exposed.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Exposed.


Feeling too comfortable in the forum?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Exposed.


where did the chameleon go?  

an INTJ chameleon is like the Cheshire Cat - a rare and endangered species, must take good care of yourselves!!
no fizzy drinks, microwaved meals etc.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> where did the chameleon go?


The nature of this forum means divulging far more than one would like. The longer one stays, the more intimately people know you. I don't like it.


----------



## Alette

Infj


----------



## Bunny

IxTP





Occams Chainsaw said:


> The nature of this forum means divulging far more than one would like. The longer one stays, the more intimately people know you. I don't like it.


This is how I feel at times here.

Although you did not want to address me about it.
I have probably said way too much here myself and I really am not one to do such things.
So, I understand.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> The nature of this forum means divulging far more than one would like. The longer one stays, the more intimately people know you. I don't like it.


i hear you.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

That wasn't directed at you, Wytch. More a general feeling I get after being around the same people for too long.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Miyu said:


> Infj


INFP 4? cute yes mysterious?


----------



## Bunny

@Occams Chainsaw 
I just meant that you didn't reply to me but I responded any way.

I do not see how it would be about me.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> That wasn't directed at you, Wytch. More a general feeling I get after being around the same people for too long.


well, that's the price we must pay for the transient yet addictive feeling of being known


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> well, that's the price we must pay for the transient yet addictive feeling of being known


I don't mind not being known. I've had relationships end because they complain that I know everything about them but they have no idea who I really am. It's comfortable.

Do you need people to understand you?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I don't mind not being known. I've had relationships end because they complain that I know everything about them but they have no idea who I really am. It's comfortable.
> 
> Do you need people to understand you?


hmm... cause of the e-3 thing. interesting. but you can't always feed people mirror images, your own reactions have to start seeping through at some point, unless these are short-term relationships, which are not all that common for an INTJ, no?


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I don't mind not being known. I've had relationships end because they complain that I know everything about them but they have no idea who I really am. It's comfortable.
> 
> Do you need people to understand you?


I understood what you meant and feel similar in ways so, I thought I could lend an ear.
I am capable of empathising but it's fine.

I'm sorry you're feeling this way and I hope you can work it out.
I really do and I would not say it if I didn't.

You clearly do not wish to talk to me though so, I'll let you and Fluffy talk.

Bye.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I don't mind not being known. I've had relationships end because they complain that I know everything about them but they have no idea who I really am. It's comfortable.
> 
> Do you need people to understand you?


yes. i charge through relating and feeling unity.

it is too much of security breach for you?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yes. i charge through relating and feeling unity.
> 
> it is too much of security breach for you?


I've felt completely comfortable with exactly one person ever


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Wytch said:


> I understood what you meant and feel similar in ways so, I thought I could lend an ear.
> I am capable of empathising but it's fine.
> 
> I'm sorry you're feeling this way and I hope you can work it out.
> I really do and I would not say it if I didn't.
> 
> You clearly do not wish to talk to me though so, I'll let you and Fluffy talk.
> 
> Bye.



no-no-no-no!! don't go.
i have to go anyway. 
talk to you both later.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I've felt completely comfortable with exactly one person ever


outside of yourself?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> outside of yourself?


Reminds me of a philosophical discussion I once had with an INTP. One of his questions was: "Would you kill the person you love the most for £1000000?" 

"But if I killed myself, how would I collect the money?"


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Reminds me of a philosophical discussion I once had with an INTP. One of his questions was: "Would you kill the person you love the most for £1000000?"
> 
> "But if I killed myself, how would I collect the money?"


ah, but it's a philosophical discussion! could be taken places... just think of Dorian Grey. 
(what's with that last name, huh??)


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ah, but it's a philosophical discussion! could be taken places... just think of Dorian Grey.
> (what's with that last name, huh??)


Also, notice the initials of assassin-esque guys: James Bond, Jason Bourne, Jack Bauer. Weird, huh?

-JB.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Also, notice the initials of assassin-esque guys: James Bond, Jason Bourne, Jack Bauer. Weird, huh?
> 
> -JB.


heh... well, gotta go be a productive member of society. cheers.


----------



## piano

ENFP durrr


----------



## 124567

Most likely ESFP.


----------



## Klaro26

INTJ 4w3


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Posterchild for sensual ISFJ.


----------



## fuliajulia

isfp (with a not very hufflepuff quote :shocked


----------



## AuroraSwan

Isfp


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

Infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INTJ 5w4 sx/so


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Entp 7


----------



## jjcu

Enfp 9


----------



## alexxela

Estp


----------



## bleghc

N dom, unsure of Ni versus Ne though. ENTP/INTJ, probably ENTP.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Hella Rad Trash said:


> N dom, unsure of Ni versus Ne though. ENTP/INTJ, probably ENTP.


ENFP (Ne + Fi vibes overload)


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENTp.


----------



## fuliajulia

the ESTJest :tongue:


----------



## bleghc

The word jest is in there. Do you _really_ think that?  :tongue:

ENFJ. (Putting it out there yet again, only gonna do you once I start forming more opinions - and hopefully differing ones.)


----------



## SysterMatic

InXp


----------



## fuliajulia

ENFP (love the siggy, btw)


----------



## SysterMatic

therandomsciencegirl said:


> ENFP (love the siggy, btw)


Thanks. I would say you give me an ENFJ/ISFP Vybe. A mix of the two. Like: trying to be sexy and smart, but failing because of too cuteness lol.

Though I don't understand what's putting your girl on her mouth and that's scary. Probably she's recording everyone's talks with her recorder so she's a spy


----------



## fuliajulia

Inver said:


> trying to be sexy and smart, but failing because of too cuteness


Honestly, that's all I aim for in life. :wink:
Your avatar always seems really Ne to me.


----------



## Apple Pine

INFJ 4 all the way


----------



## Nick_

Intj 5


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFP 6w5 > 4w5 > 1w9 sx/so or sx/sp


----------



## Sporadic Aura

INTP 3w4, 7w8, 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## fuliajulia

ENTP 7w8 3w2 9w1


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@therandomsciencegirl TOTALLY an ESTP 8w7 > 7w8 > 4w3 sx/so


----------



## fuliajulia

Ire said:


> @_therandomsciencegirl_ TOTALLY an ESTP 8w7 > 7w8 > 4w3 sx/so


Oh god, am I going down the wikirevolution rabbit hole?!?! :tongue:

Entp (who seems more sp/sx than sx/sp but at this point analysis is turning my thoughts inside out, so I have no clue)


----------



## Klaro26

Intp 7w6


----------



## TimeWillTell

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Oh god, am I going down the wikirevolution rabbit hole?!?! :tongue:
> 
> Entp (who seems more sp/sx than sx/sp but at this point analysis is turning my thoughts inside out, so I have no clue)


Rofl, welcome home :kitteh: (I m not in a rabbit hole though)  
@Klaro26, INFJ thinking, "damn gimme some space!"


----------



## Tsubaki

4321 and a curve ^^


----------



## TimeWillTell

Tsubaki said:


> 4321 and a curve ^^


Nice new avatar :kitteh: Please, skip me and type Tsubaki. Thanks


----------



## bleghc

@Tsubaki I see more Te than Ti in you. I'm not entirely sure how to articulate my thoughts as to why but you give off this somewhat strict-like Te sort of vibe that I can't quite associate with Ti, which is a more abstract function. You seem quite concrete in your thinking as well. Your playfulness might be why you're thinking ENTP but I think being a core 7 and having sx as one of the top two in your instinctual variants contribute to what you see as Ne. But I haven't interacted you all too well so I can't give a "justifiable" response (with justifiable referring to any concrete examples) but that's what I'm getting from you so far. I'm leaning towards ESTJ with a well developed Ne. You should check out this group, I see it fitting for you. :kitteh: Or maybe I'm just really bad at understanding people but I'm going to throw away the idea of the latter as means to make myself seem more of the "mystical special snowflake" Ni-like epitomical stereotype than I actually am.


----------



## Tsubaki

Hella Rad Trash said:


> @Tsubaki I see more Te than Ti in you. I'm not entirely sure how to articulate my thoughts as to why but you give off this somewhat strict-like Te sort of vibe that I can't quite associate with Ti, which is a more abstract function. You seem quite concrete in your thinking as well. Your playfulness might be why you're thinking ENTP but I think being a core 7 and having sx as one of the top two in your instinctual variants contribute to what you see as Ne. But I haven't interacted you all too well so I can't give a "justifiable" response (with justifiable referring to any concrete examples) but that's what I'm getting from you so far. I'm leaning towards ESTJ with a well developed Ne. You should check out this group, I see it fitting for you. :kitteh: Or maybe I'm just really bad at understanding people but I'm going to throw away the idea of the latter as means to make myself seem more of the "mystical special snowflake" Ni-like epitomical stereotype than I actually am.


I've been trying to type myself for so long, I've been asking so many people and now, I'm pretty much sure, where everything comes from ^^ (although I ocassionally still doubt it and read lots of function describtions again)
The enneagram is making everything a bit difficult, since it's possible to see it either the way you did, or differently. I have a considerable amount of 8 and I'm not sure if I could be an 783 rather than a 738. This makes me a bit harsh and ExTJ-like when I'm stressed, especially since I am a veeery self preservant 7 that doesn't want to get into an uncomfortable situation. I also notice that I sometimes seem like I use Te, but I'm totally aware of it and I do it by choice rather than because I really mean it. For example, I sometimes just say a statement in a very harsh and direct way, not because I mean it but because it seems to work best for the person, I'm dealing with. I don't understand or remember facts at all. For example, during maths, I spend the first 20 minutes, not listening to the explainations, then looking at the example myself. I'm trying out what could make sense and as soon as I found a logical system, I can do it. For example, I usually manage to answer logical questions by finding a new way to solve them when I didn't remember the way, I used before(that happens way too often). Also, I'm very Fe but not Fi at all ^^" Whenever someone I like seems down, I notice it, approach them and try to comfort them with positivity and lots of affection. It sometimes even turns into "Fe-outbursts" ^^" (A friend of mine felt really ill but couldn't go home from school. I noticed it and talked to him to make him feel better. Then, I gave him a painkiller, a pack of gummy bears and a scarf from my magic bag) There are a lot more reasons but I... actually don' even think that this wall of text would have been necessary but whatever XD
In the end, most people who see me as responsible structured and principled change their mind as soon as they spend some time with me alone ^^


----------



## AuroraSwan

ENxP


----------



## 124567

xNFP


----------



## fuliajulia

Infp


----------



## 124567

To everybody: If you have typed someone before..wait till someone else types them first, then you type the next person. Otherwise it's just being repeated like deja vu :kitteh:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

That's part of the fun sometimes.

ESFj.


----------



## Tsubaki

xNFJ ^^


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Vibration overload, detector malfunction.

XXXX.


----------



## mariahj

Esfp.


----------



## bleghc

All lowercase username and avatar. Too lazy to analyze, but gonna go off the general stereotypes and say INFP. 4 with a strong 9 fix. The light pastel colors as well as your username said 9 but the quote - yeah, kind of changed it. Also - sp/sx.


----------



## TimeWillTell

:ninja:

intp for mariahj

infp for Hella


----------



## mariahj

@Hella Rad Trash - the text in the avatar isn't all lowercase, but i rarely use capitalization when i type (excluding proper nouns) and i don't know why. that has 9 vibes? interesting.

WikiRevolution - intp.


----------



## Tsubaki

Infj ^^


----------



## SuperShock911

Entp.


----------



## 124567

Yup ISTP.


----------



## sometimes

Infj


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Hmm. First instinct is Fe but it's almost too cutesy to be the dominant or secondary function. INTP - that kinda innocent overload of Fe in the inferior position makes more sense.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Intj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFP 4w3 > 6w7 > 9w1 sp/so


----------



## fuliajulia

Your avatar still seems more ENTP than ESTP to me... I guess you've just got essence of Ne-Si.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Intj


----------



## an absurd man

Very INTP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTP 7w8 > 9w8 > 4w3 sx/sp


----------



## Bunny

The new avatar does give a different vibe but if I add in the signature.
ENTP but more 7w6 & sp/sx


----------



## an absurd man

You've always given me an INTx vibe. I wonder what the SE vibe is like.


----------



## Apple Pine

Estj


----------



## 124567

xNTJ because you have a differenter vibe than typical INTJs :kitteh:


----------



## bleghc

A definite feeler. Seeing more Ne than Ni from you. One of your posts mentioned how you felt disconnected from the forums nowadays, which is something I feel associates itself with Si as well. Bittersweet and reminisce on the past. I assumed SFJ for a while but differentiating Fi and Fe is somewhat difficult. For now, I'll guess INFP so/sx.


----------



## Apple Pine

I'd guess Ne. 

High post count - no type. 

INFP 5w4 maybe


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

The character on your avatar is the textbook example of an INTJ.


----------



## 124567

@Tetsuo Shima I also always got ISTP vibe from you ^^

@Hella Rad Trash I see Ne+Ti most, ENTP?
You seem to be very good at analyzing and typing..good you didn't type me as SFJ in the end (opposite of me haha) or I would change my mind about your typism :tongue:


----------



## Apple Pine

@Tetsuo Shima

Based on two pictures, seems Ne too, and also Fi > Ti, so INFP


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

@LoveLady Your username and avatar make me think Fe, and your signature makes me think Ni, so INFJ.


----------



## Oyashiro-Sama

^^infj, but 8w9^^


----------



## Apple Pine

@LoveLady

As always, INFJ. You don't strike as INFP at all. Check INFPs avatars or signatures. You won't find anything like that. 

Disconnected from the forums Si? Sorry, but why. I would probably associate that with enn more than functions. 

And yea, I could be ENTJ. It's hard to say. Collecting what I write here, will make a serious thread in few weeks.


----------



## Oyashiro-Sama

^^entj, but 3w4 equally^^


----------



## Nick_

Infj 3w2


----------



## Oyashiro-Sama

^^ istp 9w8 ^^


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFp.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Your signature is very ESFP.


----------



## Oyashiro-Sama

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> ENFp.


you missed guess my Enneagram, you viber is Estj


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ENFP 7w8

I smirked.


----------



## Apple Pine

Istj


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ESTJ Type 3. Trifix 358 sp/sx.

Be careful with the 3w4 and introversion misidentification. It's a tricky bugger.


----------



## Apple Pine

Occams Chainsaw said:


> ESTJ Type 3. Trifix 358 sp/sx.
> 
> Be careful with the 3w4 and introversion misidentification. It's a tricky bugger.


Yup. Thanks. I know that. Still unsure which NTJ. :happy:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Play around with the inferior function. It's the quickest way to work out which sister type you are.


----------



## Apple Pine

Not always. It depends. I act like Se, but also like Fi. But usually Se first. :kitteh:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Well, they act differently in the inferior position. The relationship is counter-phobic at least. Tentative. Precarious. Unstable. You'll know it's your inferior when you read it. If both function normally then consider that neither is the inferior. ESTJ would make more sense in that case, like I guessed.

http://personalitycafe.com/intj-articles/76896-recognizing-inferior-function-intj.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entj-articles/95932-form-inferior-function-fi.html


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Intj


----------



## Klaro26

Intp 5w6 4w3 9w1 sp/sx


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFJ 712 sx/sp


----------



## Apple Pine

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Well, they act differently in the inferior position. The relationship is counter-phobic at least. Tentative. Precarious. Unstable. You'll know it's your inferior when you read it. If both function normally then consider that neither is the inferior. ESTJ would make more sense in that case, like I guessed.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/intj-articles/76896-recognizing-inferior-function-intj.html
> http://personalitycafe.com/entj-articles/95932-form-inferior-function-fi.html


Not always, just usually. 
Both highly fit. And only Fi with Se. 

Naw, cannot be estj. I don't value Si and Ne. Clearly Ni/Se


----------



## RoseateThorns

^entj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Isfj


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

INTP. 


Mantas said:


> Not always, just usually.


The inferior is always sensitive. 

The inferior function is practically identical with the dark side of the human personality. [“Concerning Rebirth,” CW 9i, par. 222.]

The inferior function secretly and mischievously influences the superior function most of all, just as the latter represses the former most strongly. [“The Phenomenology of the Spirit in Fairytales,” ibid., par. 431.]

Positive as well as negative occurrences can constellate the inferior counter-function. When this happens, sensitiveness appears. Sensitiveness is a sure sign of of the presence of inferiority. This provides the psychological basis for discord and misunderstanding, not only as between two people, but also in ourselves. The essence of the inferior function is autonomy: it is independent, it attacks, it fascinates and so spins us about that we are no longer masters of ourselves and can no longer rightly distinguish between ourselves and others. [“The Problem of the Attitude-Type,” CW 7, par. 85.]

These are quotes directly from Jung's Collective Works.

Those who think they don't have an inferior function are generally those in the image triad and self-idealising. I did it for a little while too shrug: I'm not going to exhaust myself baiting you out of it but if you do agree with the Jungian system then you do have to accept the nature of the inferior function isn't able to be 'trained' to be well developed like the other functions.


----------



## fuliajulia

INTP with loads of Si

dang it. ninja'd!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Occams Chainsaw said:


> The inferior is always sensitive.
> 
> The inferior function is practically identical with the dark side of the human personality. [“Concerning Rebirth,” CW 9i, par. 222.]
> 
> The inferior function secretly and mischievously influences the superior function most of all, just as the latter represses the former most strongly. [“The Phenomenology of the Spirit in Fairytales,” ibid., par. 431.]
> 
> Positive as well as negative occurrences can constellate the inferior counter-function. When this happens, sensitiveness appears. Sensitiveness is a sure sign of of the presence of inferiority. This provides the psychological basis for discord and misunderstanding, not only as between two people, but also in ourselves. The essence of the inferior function is autonomy: it is independent, it attacks, it fascinates and so spins us about that we are no longer masters of ourselves and can no longer rightly distinguish between ourselves and others. [“The Problem of the Attitude-Type,” CW 7, par. 85.]


What if you're wrong?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What if you're wrong?


If he thinks Jung is wrong then I don't understand why he's using the Jungian system. I pulled direct quotes. Anything I said was only supplementary to them.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

therandomsciencegirl said:


> INTP with loads of Si
> 
> dang it. ninja'd!


Si is because I saw all of the movies more than once?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Occams Chainsaw said:


> If he thinks Jung is wrong then I don't understand why he's using the Jungian system. I pulled direct quotes. Anything I said was only supplementary to them.


You should tell reckful because he doesn't believe the functions are supported by MBTI


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You should tell reckful because he doesn't believe the functions are supported by MBTI


Well, there are two ways to tackle this conundrum, INTP:

First, if we're using MBTI then this isn't a problem of the inferior function but the E/I dichotomy. Since we're using this, do you prefer to stand in the middle of a room or on the sides, @Mantas ? (the pivotal question on the thorough questionnaire) He identified as ENTP initially so I presume 'assertive/extroverted' social tendencies (kinda typical of type 3). Therefore, ENTJ.

The other option: We aren't using MBTI. Inferior, therefore valid.


----------



## Apple Pine

Occams Chainsaw said:


> INTP.
> 
> 
> The inferior is always sensitive.
> 
> The inferior function is practically identical with the dark side of the human personality. [“Concerning Rebirth,” CW 9i, par. 222.]
> 
> The inferior function secretly and mischievously influences the superior function most of all, just as the latter represses the former most strongly. [“The Phenomenology of the Spirit in Fairytales,” ibid., par. 431.]
> 
> Positive as well as negative occurrences can constellate the inferior counter-function. When this happens, sensitiveness appears. Sensitiveness is a sure sign of of the presence of inferiority. This provides the psychological basis for discord and misunderstanding, not only as between two people, but also in ourselves. The essence of the inferior function is autonomy: it is independent, it attacks, it fascinates and so spins us about that we are no longer masters of ourselves and can no longer rightly distinguish between ourselves and others. [“The Problem of the Attitude-Type,” CW 7, par. 85.]
> 
> These are quotes directly from Jung's Collective Works.
> 
> Those who think they don't have an inferior function are generally those in the image triad and self-idealising. I did it for a little while too shrug: I'm not going to exhaust myself baiting you out of it but if you do agree with the Jungian system then you do have to accept the nature of the inferior function isn't able to be 'trained' to be well developed like the other functions.


If one is INTJ - has tertiary Fi. It's going to be sensitive as well. It's feeling after all. How can you tell whether it's Fi or Se - a blind spot? lol. Of course, if you are "typical" INTJ 5, it's probably not going to be hard, as they kinda ignore Se. 

I think you are trusting external sources too much. I haven't read any of original Jung's work. Psychology evolves, new theories are formed based on the old ones. Usually, they get upgraded. lol. 

I am not blindly trusting Jung. It's a theory. He wasn't sure either. 
I am aware of both - Fi and Se quite well, I don't feel like either is my blind-spot. That took time. Earlier I was not really aware of my emotions, morals, or how to be realistic. I am on constant self-improvement track. 
I read about inferior functions - both fit me. I don't say that I don't have inferior function, but simply, in my case, it's too hard to tell which one is. :happy:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Well, there are two ways to tackle this one:
> 
> First, if we're using MBTI then this isn't a problem of the inferior function but the E/I dichotomy. Since we're using this, do you prefer to stand in the middle of a room or on the sides, @Mantas ?  He identified as ENTP initially so I presume 'assertive/extroverted' social tendencies (kinda typical of type 3). Therefore, ENTJ.
> 
> The other option: We aren't using MBTI. Inferior, therefore valid.


I couldn't derive my suggested type from that. I accuse you of not being clear in your handwriting.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Mantas said:


> If one is INTJ - has tertiary Fi. It's going to be sensitive as well. It's feeling after all. How can you tell whether it's Fi or Se - a blind spot? lol. Of course, if you are "typical" INTJ 5, it's probably not going to be hard, as they kinda ignore Se.
> 
> I think you are trusting external sources too much. I haven't read any of original Jung's work. Psychology evolves, new theories are formed based on the old ones. Usually, they get upgraded. lol.
> 
> I am not blindly trusting Jung. It's a theory. He wasn't sure either.
> I am aware of both - Fi and Se quite well, I don't feel like either is my blind-spot. That took time. Earlier I was not really aware of my emotions, morals, or how to be realistic.
> I read about inferior functions - both fit me. I don't say that I don't have inferior function, but simply, in my case, it's too hard to tell which one is. :happy:


No. The tertiary function is not sensitive in the same way as the inferior. It is closer to the secondary function in that respect.

You say you do not trust Jung blindly but ironically you're not not trusting him blindly by not reading any of his literature and then saying you're one of two types in a system he devised. That's worse.

It's okay. Hope you have a good night.


----------



## Apple Pine

Occams Chainsaw said:


> No. The tertiary function is not sensitive in the same way as the inferior. It is closer to the secondary function in that respect.
> 
> You say you do not trust Jung blindly but ironically you're not not trusting him blindly by not reading any of his literature and then saying you're one of two types in a system he devised. That's worse.
> 
> It's okay. Hope you have a good night.


Of course it's not. But how's it on the surface? Ask image types. They will tell what I do - not worth on trying to find out which one is inferior. 

Now you are nit-picking. Lol.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Mantas said:


> Of course it's not. But how's it on the surface? Ask image types. They will tell what I do - not worth on trying to find out which one is inferior.
> 
> Now you are nit-picking. Lol.


I am an image type. 3w4, as it happens.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

This is the hardest stuff, getting people explain why they feel the way they feel


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Accurately, at that.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Precisely, why do you feel that I have Se as a function?


----------



## Apple Pine

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I am an image type. 3w4, as it happens.


Being image type and trying to find out inferior function can work in two ways. lol. Lean towards one, to prove yourself to be aware of who you are, or as one type looks better on you, OR unconsciously idealize the weakest one - so not able to tell which one. 

I bet you still question yours. lol. Maybe you don't want to admit that, but you do.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Mantas said:


> Being image type and trying to find out inferior function can work in two ways. lol. Lean towards one, to prove yourself to be aware of who you are, or as one type looks better on you, OR unconsciously idealize the weakest one - so not able to tell which one.
> 
> I bet you still question yours. lol. Maybe you don't want to admit that, but you do.


That's a clever argument. Either I am wrong consciously or wrong unconsciously. Either way... Haha.

Sure, sometimes I play with E instead of INTJ but no more than anybody else.


----------



## Apple Pine

Occams Chainsaw said:


> That's a clever argument. Either I am wrong consciously or wrong unconsciously. Either way... Haha.
> 
> Sure, sometimes I play with E instead of INTJ but no more than anybody else.


Yes. Image type + finding inferior doesn't work. lol. 

You probably settled on INTJ, because you think upper functions sequence fits you better, and INTJ itself, fits your desired image better. lol. 

Good night.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Mantas said:


> Yes. Image type + finding inferior doesn't work. lol.
> 
> You probably settled on INTJ, because you think upper functions sequence fits you better, and INTJ itself, fits your desired image better. lol.
> 
> Good night.


Sadly not. I prefer the ENTJ image which is why I keep going back to it.

It was definitely a nice attempt to grab back some bitch-points though. I don't run into many other threes!

'Til next time.


----------



## 124567

^You never struck me as ENTJ. INTJ fits better.

What happened here :laughing:


----------



## Bunny

There is a bit of a INFJ vibe but I think overall INFP.
One of the Heart triads, 4 is projecting the clearest vibe.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I like ISTP 4w3 for you.

And welcome back


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I like ISTP 4w3 for you.
> 
> And welcome back


INTJ, even though the avatar is interestingly ESTP


----------



## TimeWillTell

intj


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

WikiRevolution said:


> intj


I started asking people i know irl and they mostly answered xNTJ so your statement is the consensus
ENTP because I see Fe>Fi (do you still type yourself as an ENFP?)


----------



## TimeWillTell

hypoglycemia said:


> I started asking people i know irl and they mostly answered xNTJ so your statement is the consensus
> ENTP because I see Fe>Fi (do you still type yourself as an ENFP?)


Ok  Skip me ^^


----------



## fuliajulia

@hypoglycemia ENTP, because your avatar is mind bending and you made me spell "hypoglycemia". roud:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

You give off a gentle but playful vibe. It's slightly withdrawn and guarded but it's curious and warm. INFJ.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

A more involved 5w6 could be possible.


----------



## 124567

xSTP


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

LoveLady said:


> xSTP


isfp


----------



## Nick_

Intj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxP.


----------



## Convex

Estp.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Convex said:


> Estp.


intj


----------



## Bunny

Entp 7


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ISTP 8w7 > 4w5 > 7w8 sp/sx @Wytch Consider this flattery, as I idealize the 478 tritype.


----------



## Oyashiro-Sama

@Ire ^^istj 1w9^^


----------



## Oyashiro-Sama

Sp/Sx


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Esfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@John X ENTJ 8w9 > 3w4 > 5w? sp/sx


----------



## bleghc

INTP with developed Ne (may have been why I assumed you to be INTJ for some time, as your intuition seemed relatively high). A fairly balanced 8 with just a few more traits to that of 9. Unsure of tritype, might organize my thoughts out more clearly once I'm not lazy. What else?

Yeah, that seems like all the vibes I got from you. Just haven't had the occasion of mentioning it all before.


----------



## Bunny

INFP




Ire said:


> ISTP 8w7 > 4w5 > 7w8 sp/sx @Wytch Consider this flattery, as I idealize the 478 tritype.


I'll take it into consideration & thanks 

May I ask what made you change your mind?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Wytch said:


> INFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take it into consideration & thanks
> 
> May I ask what made you change your mind?


I'm not recalling what I said before, but I said so because the vibe I get from your overall persona (aka avatar and signature lol) is the character of a person who will not allow herself to be submitted to the will of others and is more dynamic in pushing her environment for her own survival (8w7 sp). The id presence seemed to be rather strong, which is why I said 7w8 head fix. As for the sx 4 heart fix, again, the vibe I got was someone who wants to establish herself as a unique entity and wants...no, challenges, for attention in doing so. 

I realize I'm basing a lot of this off of vibes rather than an actual in-depth analysis of motivations and other things the Enneagram is supposed to be about, but there's my 2 cents.


----------



## Bunny

Ire said:


> I'm not recalling what I said before, but I said so because the vibe I get from your overall persona (aka avatar and signature lol) is the character of *a person who will not allow herself to be submitted to the will of others* and is more dynamic in pushing her environment for her own survival (8w7 sp). The id presence seemed to be rather strong, which is why I said 7w8 head fix. As for the sx 4 heart fix, again, the vibe I got was someone who wants to establish herself as a unique entity and wants...no, challenges, for attention in doing so.
> 
> I realize I'm basing a lot of this off of vibes rather than an actual in-depth analysis of motivations and other things the Enneagram is supposed to be about, but there's my 2 cents.


Thank you for explaining  and I really was just curious so, I appreciate you indulging me.
I'm pretty much positive I'm sx/sp but I am still trying to work out my tri-type.
Any observations that are open-minded I definitely try to look into.

The part I highlighted is very true of me lol.

I mostly go by vibes myself, I wouldn't dismiss it because of that.



& ENTP 6w7 sp/sx I still think for you, I would go into tri-types but I do not think I'm there yet.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Wytch said:


> Thank you for explaining  and I really was just curious so, I appreciate you indulging me.
> I'm pretty much positive I'm sx/sp but I am still trying to work out my tri-type.
> Any observations that are open-minded I definitely try to look into.
> 
> The part I highlighted is very true of me lol.
> 
> I mostly go by vibes myself, I wouldn't dismiss it because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> & ENTP 6w7 sp/sx I still think for you, I would go into tri-types but I do not think I'm there yet.


No problem. As for not being ready for tritypes, just jump in. That's what I did and I seem to have gotten more proficient than I was a year back, when I first discovered Enneagram.


----------



## Retsu

INTJ


,2spooky


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

That's quite a makeover, @Retsu 

ESFJ.


----------



## Retsu

Occams Chainsaw said:


> That's quite a makeover, @Retsu
> 
> ESFJ.


Nu yr nu mi

Still intj


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

It seems the better you know someone the more difficult the typing; Alas, this makes yourself the most difficult person to type.


----------



## an absurd man

INxJ



Occams Chainsaw said:


> It seems the better you know someone the more difficult the typing; Alas, this makes yourself the most difficult person to type.


Which is why I've pretty much given up on typology.


----------



## Bunny

Intj


----------



## sometimes

istp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Enfp 9 > 7 > ?


----------



## Tsubaki

INTP 5w4 9w1 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Tsubaki said:


> INTP 5w4 9w1 4w5 sp/sx


xNFP


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Esfp.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Esfp.


intj lol


----------



## Bunny

Entp


----------



## Retsu

Infj


----------



## fuliajulia

ISFP (a lot of Fi/Se action :happy


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ENFJ/ISFP cute as a button


----------



## had2bclever

ENTP... and if not, would you like a little in you? God I am awful. Cute as a button!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

xNTP (either stoned ENTP or gleeful INTP)


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

Esfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@FluffyTheAnarchist ENFP 7w8 > 9w8 > 4w3 sx/sp

@Mr. Demiurge INTJ 1w9/5w4 > 4w3 sx/so


----------



## Enistery

I'd propose ESFJ?


----------



## Chompy

INxP, I will go with INTP.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFP 9w1 > 5w4 > 2w1 sx/sp


----------



## Klaro26

Intp 6w7


----------



## bleghc

ISFP 4w3 > 5w6 > 1w9 sx/sp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Hella Rad Trash said:


> ISFP 4w3 > 5w6 > 1w9 sx/sp


enxp


----------



## mariahj

INTJ 3w4


----------



## TimeWillTell

I d say INTP > ENTJ  Some NT with T dom.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

ENFP (the dark side of cuteness)


----------



## TimeWillTell

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ENFP (the dark side of cuteness)


:crazy: :kitteh: :tongue: :laughing:

Skip me pls


----------



## Apple Pine

ENTP 8w7


----------



## Enistery

INTJ, if for no other reason than your avatar, holy shit.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFJ? Just stop staring into my soul, pleeease...


----------



## Nick_

Enfj


----------



## Xanthus Primus

e.S.t.P


----------



## Apple Pine

Intj


----------



## silent_kill

Intj


----------



## Klaro26

Infj


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Istp


----------



## Klaro26

Intj

Btw, love your sig


----------



## silent_kill

Infj


----------



## Bunny

I get a INFP/INFJ vibe from you, I'll say INFJ this time because of the girl in your avatar.


----------



## silent_kill

Proudly say ISTP


----------



## bleghc

ISFP. INFJ would be an alternative but that's deriving from a tangent of my interpretation of your avatar. Alone, looking out the window. Such mystical snowflake-y Ni. INFJ with developed Se? Also 9w1 sp dom.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFJ enneagram 5w4, guessing from signature mostly.


----------



## silent_kill

Hella Rad Trash said:


> ISFP. INFJ would be an alternative but that's deriving from a tangent of my interpretation of your avatar. Alone, looking out the window. Such mystical snowflake-y Ni. INFJ with developed Se? Also 9w1 sp dom.


I thanked because of your avatar. Somehow it tickles my smile also your sig lol XD

@slowcoffee ENTP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

isfj


----------



## mariahj

entp so/sp 8w7/6/4


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@mariahj

*Fluffy does not compute" 
that's the most difficult avatar i've ever had to type!!

the "energy" is low, ISFP low, the cuteness is high, IxFP high, the message is not an xxFx message.
the message is negating, looks for flaws and anomalies --> sounds like Ti
the picture is completely neutral in tone, and indecisive in nature --> Ti/Ne?
not crazy enough for an INTP though.

you got me unknown type. i agree with your typing


----------



## 124567

ENTP. Love your username!


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

LoveLady said:


> ENTP. Love your username!


infx


----------



## 124567

You give off a vibe similar to my sister's, and she's ENTJ imo.


----------



## melancholy

Infj.


----------



## TimeWillTell

infj


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Estp.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Daleks_Exterminate

ENTJ  
look at all that Te in action! eez byutiful! :')


----------



## daleks_exterminate

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> @_Daleks_Exterminate_
> 
> ENTJ
> look at all that Te in action! eez byutiful! :')


:laughing:

:exterminate:

i can actually see extp


----------



## TimeWillTell

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> :laughing:
> 
> :exterminate:
> 
> i can actually see extp


You see nothing Daleks, stop bluffing! Your technology is obsolete.

:dry: ISTJ :dry:


----------



## desecrationsmile

Some sort of J


----------



## Bunny

Entp


----------



## melancholy

Estj.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp.


----------



## Nick_

Estj


----------



## melancholy

Infj.


----------



## bleghc

An INFJ 5w4 with strong 3 fix.


----------



## fuliajulia

ENFP 7w6 so/sx (great new avatar btw)


----------



## mariahj

ENFP 9/2/5 (not sure about the order though)

@FluffyTheAnarchist Jack Sparrow threw me towards EXTP, the way the photo is edited said N rather than S, but the rest were just your energy. i'm glad i could get it right!

my avatar is from The Darkest Truth About Love, a video by and mostly for Type 4s. i like it because i find the ideas helpful, if not fundamentally correct, but also because of the aesthetic and thematic contrast.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

mariahj said:


> ENFP 9/2/5 (not sure about the order though)
> 
> @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ Jack Sparrow threw me towards EXTP, the way the photo is edited said N rather than S, but the rest were just your energy. i'm glad i could get it right!
> 
> my avatar is from The Darkest Truth About Love, a video by and mostly for Type 4s. i like it because i find the ideas helpful, if not fundamentally correct, but also because of the aesthetic and thematic contrast.


well... i don't believe i am actually an ESTP, just playing with the idea for a little while. :wink: 
Will have to look up the video, sounds intriguing.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Entp.


----------



## melancholy

Entp.


----------



## fuliajulia

INFJ (with ISTP tendencies)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

infj


----------



## TimeWillTell

ENFP, when I flex the eyes I see you in 3D


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

an INTJ baby midget, clearly mind controlling his chess opponent into submission.


----------



## TimeWillTell

This avatar obviously carries some ENFP vibes, trying to dart his opponents from different angles with his 'meaningful' stare.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

an ESTJ catching an INTP asleep at work


----------



## aquasoul

Trippy Se Visions, Pirates and Counter-culture all seem very ISFP


----------



## fuliajulia

mostly Fi, kinda Se; ISFP


----------



## Chompy

Intp.


----------



## SmashingAllMyWindows

INFP, no idea why except for your name


----------



## melancholy

Intj.


----------



## Miss Prince

INTx


----------



## Nick_

Istj


----------



## Apple Pine

Isfp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Mantas said:


> Isfp


intj because how the fuck can anyone type you anything other than Ni-Te with that avatar?:crazy:


----------



## candycane75

Ok so we posted at the same time so now I am going back and editing for you. I would guess INTP with an ennegram of 5.


----------



## melancholy

Infj


----------



## 124567

INTJ. I like your username cuz am of melancholy temparament :kitteh:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFp.


----------



## Bunny

Istj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Estj.


----------



## candycane75

Istp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFj.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Estj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infj.


----------



## mariahj

estj 7 and i'm still laughing at your signature.


----------



## an absurd man

INFx


----------



## melancholy

Entp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INTJ 5w4 > 4w5 > 1w9 sx/sp


----------



## candycane75

INTP but then saw signature and see you are ENTP


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

candycane75 said:


> INTP but then saw signature and see you are ENTP


esfj


----------



## SysterMatic

entp


----------



## mariahj

INFP 4w3/7/1


----------



## Xanthus Primus

ISFP. Not familiar with Ennegrams enough to make a guess.


----------



## TimeWillTell

ExTP, S > N.


----------



## silent_kill

no, won't guess you again ENTP.


----------



## melancholy

Infj


----------



## Nick_

Intp


----------



## Retsu

Intj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESTj!


----------



## Retsu

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> ESTj!


pls, it isn't me :'(

INFJ obvs


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Teh reply showcases how apparent, strong and direct the Te is while - pretending - a pleading Fi in distant background. *Evil grin*

ESTj! 110% Positron.


----------



## Retsu

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Teh reply showcases how apparent, strong and direct the Te is while pretending a pleading Fi in distant background. *evil face*
> 
> ESTj! 110% Positron.


how the f do you get that from four words

INFJ.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ist mystical majickx. Anyhow that direct Te scarry me now.

Serious, so... ESTJ. >


----------



## Retsu

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Ist mystical majickx. Anyhow that direct Te scarry me now.
> 
> Serious, so... ESTJ. >


i hate u, my ESTJ is learned and i am really A DELICATE LITTLE FLOWER!!! but srs I'm Fi first, Se second, the ESTJ is learned for survival skilz

INFJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Or maybe you're having a quarter life crisis and trying to fit in with a world that reacts positively to performers? Nothing wrong with wanting to be a part of everything and having things come easier... Besides this kind of insistence... IDK d00de. *Super evil grin* 

Delicate little flower = instant ISFj. :rolldeyes:


----------



## Bunny

Istj


----------



## Retsu

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Or maybe you're having a quarter life crisis and trying to fit in with a world that reacts positively to performers? Nothing wrong with wanting to be a part of everything and having things come easier... Besides this kind of insistence... IDK d00de. *Super evil grin*
> 
> Delicate little flower = instant ISFj. :rolldeyes:


Nah I'm pretty sure I've always been ISFP/ESI but I've sort of been forced to repress that over my life, I've lost my natural self expression 

Yay. :> INFp. lelelel


----------



## melancholy

Isfp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

melancholy said:


> Isfp


inxp


----------



## 124567

eNTj. Interesting avatar. 


To the poster below me, type me if you haven't typed me before :kitteh:


----------



## sometimes

INFJ (I don't think I've typed you before)


----------



## SysterMatic

infp


----------



## Miss Prince

ISFP type 4


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Enfp


----------



## Miss Prince

Entj


----------



## TimeWillTell

entj confirmed


----------



## Xanthus Primus

E.s.F.p


----------



## Adena

Istp


----------



## mariahj

ENFP 3w2


----------



## candycane75

@mariahj

ISFP


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@candycane75 ENFJ. 458 tritype - 8w9 sx/sp


----------



## Summer Nights

Intp


----------



## Bunny

Infp


----------



## mariahj

INFJ 5w4/9/3


----------



## piano

INFP is what first came to mind


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

isfp


----------



## melancholy

ESTP, obviously.


----------



## Retsu

Intj


----------



## piano

possibly INFJ


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

After reading through all of your typing thread, I realized I'd mistook type-4-Tert.Ne-style intuitive ability (in the same exaggerated way INFJs use Ti and INTJ 4s use Fi and INFPs use their Te -- Note: introverts and 4. See the pattern here?) for intuition as a function. ISFP.


----------



## Retsu

I still can't see anything but INTJ for those creepy eyes.


----------



## piano

i originally thought INFJ but now i'm not so sure. i really don't see ISFP though



Occams Chainsaw said:


> After reading through all of your typing thread, I realized I'd mistook type-4-Tert.Ne-style intuitive ability (in the same exaggerated way INFJs use Ti and INTJ 4s use Fi and INFPs use their Te -- Note: introverts and 4. See the pattern here?) for intuition as a function. ISFP.


what about me/my type me thread makes you so certain i'm a Fi dom?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Istp


----------



## Retsu

Isfj


----------



## Nick_

Isfj


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Istj


----------



## fuliajulia

Infp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

New avatar is a refreshing change from your otherwise NFJ selection; ENFP.

Overall, still INFJ.


----------



## fuliajulia

so he returns... (still hella INTJ)


----------



## Retsu

Enfp


----------



## Bunny

Isfp


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Entp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​xSTP


----------



## with water

Copycat type.


----------



## SevSevens

Chasing Nereids said:


> Copycat type.


istp


----------



## The Hammer

estp.


----------



## SunClef

Istj


----------



## SevSevens

The Hammer said:


> estp.


you might be right....

are my moves estp-ish?


----------



## The Hammer

SevSevens said:


> you might be right....
> 
> are my moves estp-ish?


Smooth moves. It's more likely that Se-doms or aux. have well-coordinated bodies but I'm not sure whether it's directly related. MBTI deals ultimately with how you function cognitively and not behavior. I'll PM you.


----------



## SevSevens

The Hammer said:


> Smooth moves. It's more likely that Se-doms or aux. have well-coordinated bodies but I'm not sure whether it's directly related. MBTI deals ultimately with how you function cognitively and not behavior. I'll PM you.


Thanks...cause I'm royaly confused...

and thanks for the smooth moves...I dance too...but by trade I am a Microsoft excel jockey...I don't really know what I am haha. People here say ESTP or ENTP.


----------



## piano

ENxP


----------



## SevSevens

i cant play the piano said:


> ENxP


I would say you may be an ENTJ/ENFJ/INFJ/or ENFP.

Would you say I am more ENFP OR ENTP?


----------



## SunClef

Estp


----------



## piano

ISTP



SevSevens said:


> I would say you may be an ENTJ/ENFJ/INFJ/or ENFP.
> 
> Would you say I am more ENFP OR ENTP?


leaning towards ENTP but your writing seems very ENFP at times

oh wow. what makes you think i'm one of those types?


----------



## SevSevens

i cant play the piano said:


> ISTP
> 
> 
> 
> leaning towards ENTP but your writing seems very ENFP at times
> 
> oh wow. what makes you think i'm one of those types?


I would love to be an enfp...

Um...well I think you have natural leadership because you aren't bossy but you are energetic and assertive and I see you as an extrovert but I know infj's who have similar characteristics to you in their communication albeit not much alike as in uniqueness.

I see you possibly as an ENTJ or ENFP or ENFJ....but I would annex out ENFJ first...and ENTJ second...and I think you may be an infj for intuitive reasons I have trouble verbalizing.


----------



## Exquisitor

You strike me as INFP. Strong sense of Fi.


----------



## SolitaryNight

Inxj


----------



## piano

ISxP



SevSevens said:


> I would love to be an enfp...
> 
> Um...well I think you have natural leadership because you aren't bossy but you are energetic and assertive and I see you as an extrovert but I know infj's who have similar characteristics to you in their communication albeit not much alike as in uniqueness.
> 
> I see you possibly as an ENTJ or ENFP or ENFJ....but *I would annex out ENFJ first...and ENTJ second...*and I think you may be an infj for intuitive reasons I have trouble verbalizing.


you just might be. your writing style is similar to a good ENFP friend of mine's

that's actually really cool. i've never been typed as an ENTJ before. the bold part confuses me though. i'm not quite sure what "annex" means. i googled it but i still don't get it. i think maybe it means you would go with ENFJ first, followed by ENTJ? or maybe "take out"?


----------



## SevSevens

i cant play the piano said:


> ISxP
> 
> 
> 
> you just might be. your writing style is similar to a good ENFP friend of mine's
> 
> that's actually really cool. i've never been typed as an ENTJ before. the bold part confuses me though. i'm not quite sure what "annex" means. i googled it but i still don't get it. i think maybe it means you would go with ENFJ first, followed by ENTJ? or maybe "take out"?


lol...I would go with enfj last because from what I've seen they tend to be really perky to the point of being annoying...and for some reason they seem more bossy to me than entj's./....I actually think entj's are kind of polite just bold...as in not afraid to ask questions.

I meant subtract, not annex...annex is the opposite of what I meant.


----------



## 124567

ISFP :wink:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@SevSevens

ESFP 7w6 (the avatar + elvis) with a slight ENFP undertone (... the expression on the Saved by The Bell guy's face) 
don't know what your actual type is, but that's the image you have going right now. 


@_Enigmatik_ (love the new name!! 

INFJ 4w5 (the name, the avatar, the quote... all of it says NF; the dark and mysterious part hints at INFx; the yin/yang idea points to Ni)


----------



## Retsu

notESTP 4w3

:>


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Retsu said:


> notESTP 4w3
> 
> :>


isfp
could consider infp also


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Intj


----------



## sometimes

enfp


----------



## SunClef

Infj


----------



## illow

A Doer


----------



## Ausserirdische

​IxFP


----------



## illow

Inxx


----------



## SunClef

Intj


----------



## bleghc

Pi dom. INTJ, as I associate the atmosphere and person in your avatar to sophistication, tactfulness, etc... which are all traits I associate with INTJs'.


----------



## Retsu

Enfp


----------



## melancholy

Isfj


----------



## Bunny

Infj


----------



## NomadLeviathan

ISTJ

I'm not yet comfortable in enneagram


----------



## piano

some type of SP


----------



## SunClef

Infj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Isfp 496 @SunClef


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Infp 946 @SunClef

@Ire Schultz (sp?) is ENTP. Pic is INFP.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Infp 946 @SunClef
> 
> @Ire Schultz (sp?) is ENTP. Pic is INFP.


Still seeing INTJ.


----------



## melancholy

Intp


----------



## NomadLeviathan

INFP



i cant play the piano said:


> some type of SP







NF


----------



## piano

ESxP?


----------



## Bunny

INFP 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxJ.


----------



## fuliajulia

new avatar feels more ISTJ


----------



## bleghc

An INFJ with overlooked withdrawn yet clumsy sweet Fe. Would assume the latter is more common to see with people she's closer to. Confident from the exterior, though. Also possibly frequently torn between finding the balance with rationality and irrationality when making decisions. Could see you as having a strong 9 fix for a strange reason unbeknownst to me, actually... sp/sx, I could see for variants.


----------



## Miss Prince

ESFP, 2 (Just taking a guess here)


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infj.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTJ 3w2 8w9 6w7 sx/so


----------



## Miss Prince

Axwell said:


> Infj.


I don't get this one. A+ though


----------



## Klaro26

Intj 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## with water

ENxJ


----------



## Loki Grim

*Edit:* I don't see anyone else posting pictures, think I'm missing something about this thread haha. But it's in the "Member Photos & Videos" topic so I'm keeping them here 






















I know I'm doing it wrong, this picture is so post to be a joke ha.


----------



## bleghc

@Ire I'm only now considering INTJ 9w1 so/sp - or, vice versa. Needless to say, it's a somewhat strange combination but you come off as an INTJ, as I see Ni > Ne in your posts but at the same time - I can't associate that consistent scrutiny/judgement I see in 1s' from you. Which - hmm, 9w8 makes more sense now. Didn't you have that as your core or fix at one point? 9w8/8w9 > 5w6 > 3w2, then.

@Chasing Nereids The person in your avatar gives off a dreamy subtle Fi look - but still Te > Fi, definitely. That might be influenced from having a well-developed Te for an ENFP or a strange combination in Enneagram, though. ENFP 5w6 > 2w1 > 8w9 sx/sp? Uncalled for but it resonates with me, strangely. Instinctual variants inspired from your signature quote.

@Loki Grim Oh, this is guessing type from vibe. I'm unsure as to why it was posted in this thread as well but everyone sort of went with it. Your pictures kind of remind me of the user @apa, actually. Both in physical appearance and general demeanor in pictures. Banned now but _anyway_...(don't worry, I'm not implying anything. At all. Really.) he's an ENTP, so gonna go with that. 7w6 > 3w4 > 8w9 sx dom. I was debating upon 7w6 and 7w8 for a while but then that clarification you included in your post, albeit a small one, swayed me to the other side - other side referring to w6. I think that tritype works fairly well.


----------



## Nick_

Enfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Nick_ ENTJ 3w4 > 6w5 > 8w7 sx/sp

(I was torn between ENTJ and INTJ but the guy in your avatar seems more determined to be driven towards action and command, which to me, indicated Te and Se is higher in the stack, so I said ENTJ. Just a guess, though.)


----------



## Bunny

You give off a more INTJ vibe to me. 
Your Enneagram and social are the same as in your sig. as far as vibes go.


----------



## Devrim

I think I'd definitely have to say ENTJ,

Sp/Sx 8w7 3w4 5w4


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ExFP.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Istp


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

psychedelicmango said:


> Istp


a sexy furry :laughing:


----------



## piano

ENFP yo


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

isfp


----------



## bleghc

INFJ, actually. With a particularly odd Ne. Derives primarily from the avatar, though.


----------



## Xanthus Primus

inFJ


----------



## piano

ISTP bwoi


----------



## Deadly Decorum

xSFJ


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Enfp


----------



## bleghc

So I may or not have browsed your Instagram somewhat briefly to get an idea. Wasn't entirely sure whether you wanted that to be an influence or not. Would say ISFP based off of the aesthetic in your photos but the prophet piece of your username makes me want to say Ni. Gonna go with ISFP with well developed Ni/INFJ with well developed Se and possibly either 9w1 or 5w4 - sp/sx?


----------



## piano

Enfp


----------



## Xanthus Primus

eSfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

mN.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

wH.aT. iS.tH. iS.


----------



## bluefox91

Enfp


----------



## Retsu

istj


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Istj


----------



## briansen

Intp


----------



## atarulum

Estp


----------



## Xanthus Primus

INTP - ISTJ in close second.


----------



## bleghc

Signature quote suggests tertiary/developed inferior Fi. ENTJ, because I also "sense" a shit ton of Se in you. Hah.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

INFP

Just, everything


----------



## piano

Estp


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

i cant play the piano said:


> Estp


type that shall not be named


----------



## piano

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> type that shall not be named


tehe. can i ask you a question though? what about my online persona strikes you as Fi dom, specifically ISFP?


----------



## Glory

seems like an ISFJ


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

i cant play the piano said:


> tehe. can i ask you a question though? what about my online persona strikes you as Fi dom, specifically ISFP?


sure  it's the general vibe i get from your persona... the fact that you named yourself as something that you are not, rather than something that you are... your name is all lowercase letters, no apostrophe, a straight forward concrete phrase -- what you see is what you get... honest, to the point, quiet, introverted, low key, self-effacing... yet gentle and cuddly. Your avatars have been cute and cuddly lonely figures stuck in some circumstances, almost outside of their control... yet there is a rebellious streak in them and in your writing... soft, low key, self-depricating, straight forward, cute and cuddly, lonely and or in pain, slightly rebellious... all of these little elements put together create an ixfp vibe for me, closer to isfp than infp... you signature quotes are also in a similar vein as the rest of the image... of course i don't know you, you could be any type... but that's the image i pick up on.  could be type 4, ixfps are often type 4s... isfps are often 4s and 6s... you are only missing a 9  if only your last e-type were an 9w8... i don't know why, but i also feel more Ni than Ne from you, and it's not a dominant Ni, i don't think... there... you asked 

Next poster, please skip me, type @_Glory_ instead.


----------



## Retsu

k typing @Glory
MGS? ISTP


----------



## Bunny

ISFP, the vibe is clear to me.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Istp


----------



## Alumina

Esfp


----------



## Monteskiusz

Enfp


----------



## 124567

XNFJ :happy:


----------



## fuliajulia

infp (zomg, infp to the max!!!)


----------



## Monteskiusz

Estp!


----------



## fuliajulia

only infjs get to be the messiah. 

* *


----------



## Apple Pine

That avatar ISFJ. 



therandomsciencegirl said:


> only infjs get to be the messiah.
> 
> * *


I feel like guessing types is what you do here, on perc :laughing:


----------



## fuliajulia

eh, finding words that do justice to my thoughts during discussions is difficult (and I'm lazy).

skip me ;D


----------



## Apple Pine

therandomsciencegirl said:


> eh, finding words that do justice to my thoughts during discussions is difficult (and I'm lazy).
> 
> skip me ;D


It will always be if you don't try. lol


----------



## bleghc

A Te user of sorts, fo' sho'. I(x)TJ 3w2 > 1w9 > 5w6 sp/so.


----------



## Nick_

Your ability to deduce other people types and intuitively analyze them psychologically without knowing them makes me say INFJ


----------



## jjcu

Isfp


----------



## Retsu

Estp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

My heart says ESTJ, but my mind says ESTj.


----------



## BroNerd

Estj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENTp.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Eh, from the avatar, technical prowess but service to duty..

ISTJ


----------



## fuliajulia

Isfj (don't know why, it just feels right...)


----------



## bleghc

Matilda! Ah, brings back bittersweet feelings. :kitteh:

The Miss. Honey in her life. INFJ, ENFJ as alternative. 296 - I think.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Savage Snowflake said:


> Matilda! Ah, brings back bittersweet feelings. :kitteh:
> 
> The Miss. Honey in her life. INFJ, ENFJ as alternative. 296 - I think.


Matilda was a movie I rewatched and a book I reread quite a bit when I was younger. 

I'm a bit sleepy right now, so take this with a grain of salt, I guess, but I stand by xNFP, only I lean more towards INFP now. 5w4, I guess? 

*yawn*

Maybe a couple of _Friends_ episodes or _Django Unchained_ or rereading _The Great Gatsby_ will wake me up.


----------



## Apple Pine

Intp


----------



## NomadLeviathan

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Isfj (don't know why, it just feels right...)


Interesting. Can you describe this feeling? Perhaps vomit a mesh of words tainted with the scent of this hunch?


----------



## Serpent

Istj


----------



## NomadLeviathan

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Isfj (don't know why, it just feels right...)


Interesting. Can you describe this feeling? Perhaps vomit a mesh of words tainted with the scent of this hunch?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@NomadLeviathan

infp 9w1, 4w5 (the avatar vibe mostly)


----------



## Serpent

enfp


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

istp... no nonsense, takes good care of his bod


----------



## Monteskiusz

ENFP vibe as hell.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@_Sad Wanderer_ -- INFJ vibe, soul searching


----------



## piano

@FluffyTheAnarchist change your type to ENFP already!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

i cant play the piano said:


> @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ change your type to ENFP already!


nope, cause that would be dishonest  
i like my Ni more than Ne, yet I'm not quite an ESFP or an ISFP... i'm just a weird mix 

don't you know what i mean though?


----------



## piano

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> nope, cause that would be dishonest
> i like my Ni more than Ne, yet I'm not quite an ESFP or an ISFP... i'm just a weird mix
> 
> don't you know what i mean though?


what about ENFJ?

but of course. when it comes to self-typing i'm the most inconsistent person on this forum.


----------



## SunClef

Infp


----------



## bleghc

All Ji doms except for ISTJ, I could see as possibilities. Close tie between INFJ and ISFJ, though I see the former just a bit more.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

HBDY! Belle ate it.


----------



## Nick_

Intp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Isfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNTJ.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Istj


BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> xNTJ.


Purrfect.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

i cant play the piano said:


> what about ENFJ?
> 
> but of course. when it comes to self-typing i'm the most inconsistent person on this forum.


I get infp and enfj the most on tests, but there is no way in hell that i'm an Fe-dom.  it's strange.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Please type me, INFP.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Earthious said:


> Istj
> 
> Purrfect.


The kitty avatar has an INTJ vibe, quietly observing, but ready to act.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Earthious said:


> Please type me, INFP.


Just did, oh the impatient one 
(I'm on my phone, slooow)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enfp


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Enfp


You are the INTP poster child, typing you as anything else would be sacrilege.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> You are the INTP poster child, typing you as anything else would be sacrilege.


But can you argue in a list form as to why you believe that?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> But can you argue in a list form as to why you believe that?


No, cause I am an annoying feeler


----------



## Bunny

A fluffy, marshmallowy ENFP.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

An ISTP on fire


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Savage Snowflake said:


> All Ji doms except for ISTJ, I could see as possibilities. Close tie between INFJ and ISFJ, though I see the former just a bit more.


Errr...Si is a Pi function, not a Ji. Ji = Ti and Fi. 

@FluffyTheAnarchist ENFP 974 sp/sx


----------



## briansen

ISTP with developed INTJ tendencies that somehow want to come out to the surface but you won't let them, cause you're as bad-ass as they come.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@briansen INFP. The signature deals with authenticity and I immediately thought Fi-dom, though I don't get a strong Se impression, so I say INFP. Enneagram 9 perhaps?

Many thanks for the slight adulation. :tongue: 

EDIT: Now I see that wasn't for me. My bad lol.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

An istp from the old days


----------



## bleghc

Ire said:


> Errr...Si is a Pi function, not a Ji. Ji = Ti and Fi.
> 
> @FluffyTheAnarchist ENFP 974 sp/sx


UGH. Thanks for the clarification. Whenever I hear Ji, I bounce back to Ni and Si because I constantly associate those sorts of dominant users to be judgers. :blushed: :kitteh: :tongue:

*Next person skip me.*


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Intp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Savage Snowflake said:


> UGH. Thanks for the clarification. Whenever I hear Ji, I bounce back to Ni and Si because I constantly associate those sorts of dominant users to be judgers. :blushed: :kitteh: :tongue:
> 
> *Next person skip me.*


Lol, I understand. I'm guilty of the same mistake from time to time. 

@Earthious INTP 5w4 > 9w8 > 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFj.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Earp like cad bane


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

O.k.a.y.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Earthious said:


> O.k.a.y.


It hurts my feelings when you do that


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It hurts my feelings when you do that


Feelings? 

esfj :wink:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Earthious said:


> Feelings?
> 
> esfj :Wink:


You are an rsfj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

D.R.U.N.k.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

L.O.L.yoda.


----------



## Cesspool

ISTP (the solitary huntress).


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

ISTP with strong INTPness.


----------



## briansen

Intp


----------



## Klaro26

Intp


----------



## Retsu

Isfj


----------



## atarulum

Isfp


----------



## ObservantFool

Isfj


----------



## Nick_

Infj


----------



## Kurt Wagner

intj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xSFP.


----------



## Retsu

Estj


----------



## jjcu

Esfj idk why...


----------



## piano

ISFP

first time i've been right in a while


----------



## Retsu

Infj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxJ.


----------



## Bunny

xSTJ


----------



## piano

ISTP but sometimes you vibe like an ISFP


----------



## Bunny

ISFP (but I also sometimes see INFP in you)




i cant play the piano said:


> ISTP but sometimes you vibe like an ISFP


I think it's just a bit of my emotional roller-coaster, that has me going that way lately.
I see it too but honestly I think it shows my inferior Fe more than anything.


----------



## Kelz

xNFP


----------



## piano

xSFJ


----------



## Nick_

Enfp


----------



## Bunny

ENTP 7w6


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ISTP 8w7 > 5w4 > 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## Yamol

Istj


----------



## BASSinYoFace

I was going to guess ISFP then noticed the signature


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ENFP 7w8


----------



## Schizoid

Infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxJ.


----------



## 124567

I don't believe ESTJs are in this forum..at least they don't do guess typing, but perhaps searching knowledge about something :laughing: So ISTJ based on avatar, ISTP vibewise.


----------



## Apple Pine

Avatar - a mix of INFP and INFJ


----------



## Bunny

INTx


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## fuliajulia

you vibe is always so sensual...








ISFJ So/Sx


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxP.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

darkish non-epic Te, ESTJ


----------



## Klaro26

Isfp 4w5


----------



## Monteskiusz

Ym? Some NJ?
ENTJ or INFJ or INTJ but no ENFJ. NTJ probably from avatar.


----------



## Nick_

Intj 5


----------



## Monteskiusz

INTP
6w5-9w8-2w3 or 3w2
Typed without looking on signature because phone.


----------



## lithium394

INFJ 8w9


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intj.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ESTJ 6w5 > 3w2 > 8w7 sx/so


----------



## Kelz

istj


----------



## piano

esfj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ExFP.


----------



## Schizoid

Infj


----------



## AddictiveMuse

IxFP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFx.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Sad Wanderer said:


> INTP
> 6w5-9w8-2w3 or 3w2
> Typed without looking on signature because phone.


It was the spacey avatar wasn't it lol


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Saturnian Devil INTP 9w8 > 3w4 > 5w4 sx/sp


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Ire said:


> @_Saturnian Devil_ INTP 9w8 > 3w4 > 5w4 sx/sp


Nope. ISTP 9w8 but tbh I can see why you'd guess INTP lol.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFj.


----------



## aquasoul

Istp


----------



## lovelylili

INTP
who knows


----------



## KelBel

INFP? 

Edit: YUS! NAILED IT.


----------



## Monteskiusz

ENFP?
:n


----------



## KelBel

> ENFP?
> :n


Well, you got the NF part right, lol. INFJ. c:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Isfj


----------



## Nick_

Istj


----------



## Jordgubb

Istp


----------



## briansen

Isfp


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Enfp


----------



## piano

isfj


----------



## Mr inappropriate

esfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTp.


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Enfp.


----------



## Retsu

Infj


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Hello ESTJ


----------



## Bunny

INTJ 3w4 sx/sp (sp/so at times)


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFp.


----------



## bluefox91

Istp


----------



## Retsu

ISTP i guess


----------



## piano

ISTJ probably

wow i wish wytch would type me. she goes hard in the paint, enneagram and erythang


----------



## ObservantFool

ESTJ 1w9 sp/so

Edit: That was meant for Retsu. Next person can skip me so that ^ might have a chance to fulfill her wish!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@i cant play the piano INFP 4w3 > 1 > 6 so/sx
@Observant Fool INFP 9w1 > 7w6 > 4w3 sp/so


----------



## Retsu

yeah that avatar is pretty 1... the panel of judges peering out from your head

ISTJ based on that too


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Liking the avatar.

IxxJ.


----------



## an absurd man

IxFP 6w5 (Retsu)

ISTJ (BBB)


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESTp.


----------



## anaraqueen

istp???



MisterDantes said:


> @anaraqueen colorful animu avatar, some artsy signature pic.
> I would throw my bet on some xNiFe combo~
> 
> oh and your signature shows that you're ENFP XD


hahaha why did you relate animu avatar with NiFe? out of curiosity


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNFP.


----------



## MisterDantes

anaraqueen said:


> hahaha why did you relate animu avatar with NiFe? out of curiosity


Animu-style seem to be a fancy of Intuitives  
However the NT combos come across to me to like darker/less colorful styles than the feelers~ (all of this generally speaking ofc)

ergo: Intuitive Feeler ^^


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@MisterDantes Seems like a pretty Ti-oriented thought process.

ENTP, signature taken into account.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENTp.


----------



## Kelz

ExTJ 8w9 3w4 7w8 so/sp


----------



## an absurd man

Infj


----------



## bluefox91

Really hard - almost all your posts are 1-2 words. I'm going with ESTJ


----------



## Retsu

Looking at your posts, ISTJ

and I enjoyed the Dark Brotherhood Oblivion missions too.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Retsu said:


> yeah that avatar is pretty 1... the panel of judges peering out from your head
> 
> ISTJ based on that too


Funny you should say that, because Salvador Dali was actually quite the quintessential ENFP. Btw, it's called _The Face of War_. I rather like Dali and his work.

But enough of that lol.

ISTJ 6w5 > 3w4/1w9 for you.


----------



## Retsu

Ire said:


> Funny you should say that, because Salvador Dali was actually quite the quintessential ENFP. Btw, it's called _The Face of War_. I rather like Dali and his work.
> 
> But enough of that lol.
> 
> ISTJ 6w5 > 3w4/1w9 for you.


Welllll... same functions. 
*skip me*


----------



## Nick_

ENxP 4w3 sx/so


----------



## Retsu

Istp 8w7 sp/so


----------



## Istrid

Istj 6


----------



## bleghc

ISFP 9w1 sp/so


----------



## Mr inappropriate

4w3 isfp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Very distinctly ISTJ. It's always suck a nice, clear, crisp signal with your type.


----------



## Retsu

still INTJ


----------



## Schizoid

xSTJ


----------



## bluefox91

Retsu said:


> still INTJ


xnfp leaning enfp because you seem happier than not.


Schizoid said:


> xSTJ


Definitely Ne user. I'm going with ENTP


----------



## fuliajulia

intj


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Seems like an avatar an ESFP would choose. 

* *




Yet, most wonderfully INFJ, as always


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Any avatar fits chameleon y0. 

INFJ. Becurse the disdain for other INFJ.


----------



## Caraxor

istp. Because that avatar says so.


----------



## Retsu

Intp


----------



## briansen

Intj


----------



## an absurd man

Estp


----------



## desecrationsmile

Entp


----------



## NavyW

Tricky one. I'd say ENTP.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

O-Ren Ishii, eh? Nice...

ISTJ. Not because O-Ren is an ISTJ, but the way the details in the picture are oriented seem a little Si to me.


----------



## briansen

Intp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Se vibe. ESTP.


----------



## NavyW

Something... introverted. INFP?


----------



## Istrid

Infj


----------



## piano

isfp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

i cant play the piano said:


> isfp


isfj


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Intp


----------



## piano

ExFP and awesome


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

infp


----------



## sinaasappel

i cant play the piano said:


> probably ESTP


Enfj 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr inappropriate

infj


----------



## Xanthus Primus

crashbandicoot said:


> infj


ESFP and an upvote just for the user name. Classic Playstation game. Back when games were fun and not the leading cause of adrenal faitigue & hair loss.


----------



## Ausserirdische

xSTP


----------



## RubiksCubix

I get Fi for sure.

I actually get more of an Se vibe from you though.

ISFP


----------



## Lunaena

INTJ sp/so


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

INTP type 4.


----------



## Acheron

xNTJ


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

intj (the avatar is quite intriguing, dark, nihilistic, yet delicate with a hint of the childlike sense of wonder)


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Definitely my type. I challenge your husband to a duel to the death.


----------



## BlackLion

xNFP


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Entj


----------



## Ausserirdische

ExFJ


----------



## Bunny

ExFP


----------



## Lunaena

ISTP sx/sp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​IxFP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

^^ ENFP vibe, a little hyper for an INFP 



Occams Chainsaw said:


> Definitely my type. I challenge your husband to a duel to the death.


aww, how sweet (?) of you.  I am a pacifist, though a duel between two inf. Se's leaves a decent chance that both parties survive. :laughing:


----------



## Klaro26

ENTJ 3w2 8w7 6w5 sx/sp


----------



## Mr inappropriate

ESFJ Type 2w3 sx


----------



## Diavolo

xNTP


----------



## Nick_

Enfp 4w3


----------



## Retsu

ISTP 8w7


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Retsu
gonna play along, ISTP 8w9


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@FluffyTheAnarchist ENFP with strong Te 
7w8 > 9w8 = 3w2 sp/sx


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@Ire

that Dali piece is all creeeepy fun and shock value, I get an ENTP vibe from you.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENTJ 8w7


----------



## piano

still ENFP. it's never gonna change fluffy

ESTP


----------



## SevSevens

i cant play the piano said:


> still ENFP. it's never gonna change fluffy
> 
> ESTP


Naw. He's an ENTP.

And you're an ENFJ.


----------



## piano

SevSevens said:


> Naw. He's an ENTP.
> 
> And you're an ENFJ.


right and my mom is an elephant-tiger hybrid


----------



## SevSevens

i cant play the piano said:


> right and my mom is an elephant-tiger hybrid


the rules here are you type according to the vibe above.

You made a post without typing me....

Since you don't like ENFJ...I'll say that my second guess would be ESFJ.

And Axle is an ENTP.


----------



## piano

SevSevens said:


> the rules here are you type according to the vibe above.
> 
> You made a post without typing me....
> 
> Since you don't like ENFJ...I'll say that my second guess would be ESFJ.
> 
> And Axle is an ENTP.


i almost said something mean but i resisted the temptation. god bless

ESTP for you as well you piece of shit


----------



## SevSevens

i cant play the piano said:


> i almost said something mean but i resisted the temptation. god bless
> 
> ESTP for you as well you piece of shit


You're typing me the same thing as Axle?
That is brutal.

What were you going to say...just say it...

I want to see if I can take it.

My third guess for you is ENTJ.


----------



## piano

SevSevens said:


> You're typing me the same thing as Axle?
> That is brutal.
> 
> What were you going to say...just say it...
> 
> I want to see if I can take it.
> 
> My third guess for you is ENTJ.


haha


----------



## SevSevens

i cant play the piano said:


> haha


Come on...be mean,

I don't report. Are you going to say I look like a bitch?

Anyways, my fourth guess...is actually ENFP. But I would reverse it now and say you are ENTJ, ENFP before ESFJ and ENFJ...


----------



## piano

SevSevens said:


> Come on...be mean,
> 
> I don't report. Are you going to say I look like a bitch?
> 
> Anyways, my fourth guess...is actually ENFP. But I would reverse it now and say you are ENTJ, ENFP before ESFJ and ENFJ...


hahaha


----------



## SevSevens

i cant play the piano said:


> hahaha


FINE! FORGET IT .

whatever...

leave it alone...

Ya...I'll forget it too.

My fifth guess is newb.


----------



## piano

SevSevens said:


> FINE! FORGET IT .
> 
> whatever...
> 
> leave it alone...
> 
> Ya...I'll forget it too.
> 
> My fifth guess is newb.


ha


----------



## SevSevens

i cant play the piano said:


> ha


you keep breaking the rules with those ha's...you're a haha reble because when you want to revolt everyone goes "haha yeah right."


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@SevSevens ESTP 9w8


----------



## SevSevens

Ire said:


> @SevSevens ESTP 9w8












INFP


----------



## Lunaena

ISTP 7w8


----------



## bluefox91

so tough....infp or isfp. 

You come across as stereotypical INFP right. But there's probably a lot in that category who are ISFP. Hard to say. I wish I could pick INFP/ISFP. Statistically more likely to be ISFP. I'm going with ISFP because interest in photography and art.


----------



## bleghc

Intp 9.


----------



## Adena

ENFP 7w6 and major 4 vibes


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Estp


----------



## Whispers

Infj


----------



## Adena

INFP 9w1


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESTj.


----------



## Nick_

Istj 6w5


----------



## SuperShock911

ISFP 5w4.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@SuperShock911 ISTP 8w9 > 6w5 > 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## Lunaena

@blufox91 - that's interesting. I feel like Se is my least developed function of all, I keep falling down stairs, walk into doors and glass walls and even normal walls.. When people I know pass me on the street I don't even notice them because I usually don't pay attention to my surroundings, and they don't understand how I was incapable of seeing them when they were obviously there.

But I also spend a lot of time on art and photography, so I don't know. I think it is more of Si actually, the art and photography. Si art and Se art is different from each other. There is a thread on how Ni art and Ne art is different from each other, and I relate definitely to the Ne art.

Ire: ESTJ


----------



## Adena

INFP 4w5


----------



## Dangerose

ENTJ 6w7


----------



## Lunaena

ISFP 4w3


----------



## Nick_

INFP 5w4


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Nick_ INTP 7w6 sp/sx


----------



## tiger4ever

Ire said:


> @Nick_ INTP 7w6 sp/sx


Uhm so am I supposed to go in to your profile?

based on this

Biography:
I am a mysterious bunch of rowdy carbon atoms progressing through this hazy mist called life.
Interests:
Reading, Lounging, Politics, History, Science, Netflix, Browsing the Net, Sarcasm


I think ur an ISTP or ESTP 

Ihave not written anything on mine, so apologize for that to next poster.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

tiger4ever said:


> Uhm so am I supposed to go in to your profile?
> 
> based on this
> 
> Biography:
> I am a mysterious bunch of rowdy carbon atoms progressing through this hazy mist called life.
> Interests:
> Reading, Lounging, Politics, History, Science, Netflix, Browsing the Net, Sarcasm
> 
> 
> I think ur an ISTP or ESTP
> 
> Ihave not written anything on mine, so apologize for that to next poster.


No, you're supposed to type the person above based on your first impression of them. Going into their profile would defeat the whole purpose.

As for you, dear sir, I would venture to guess ENFP from the avatar. 7w6 > 9w1 > 4w3 on the Enneagram most likely.


----------



## piano

Istp


----------



## Adena

ISTJ 3w4


----------



## Bunny

I like the new look but a very different vibe.

xSTJ 1w2 (or perhaps 8w7)


----------



## Retsu

ISTP d00d


----------



## Nick_

Would have guessed INTx over ISTP.


----------



## bleghc

Pe dom at the very least, judging from your signature. Sounds like a broken ENTP in a Ne/Fe loop.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

ENFP/ very Fi vibe overal


----------



## tiger4ever

Ire said:


> No, you're supposed to type the person above based on your first impression of them. Going into their profile would defeat the whole purpose.
> 
> As for you, dear sir, I would venture to guess ENFP from the avatar. 7w6 > 9w1 > 4w3 on the Enneagram most likely.


But an avatar says so little :S


I guess maybe the above poster wants to play the piano but can't for some reason but doesn't care. And yeah black white pic of classy lady, maybe from a movie, idk. Maybe in to arts, dreamy. INFP ENFP ENFJ INFJ ESFP fuck could be alot of things. I guess ill go for INFP.





*EDIT*:
K that was supposed to apply to someone else. lal but Ill just leave it there for lulz. 


the REAL above me, is probably INTP or INTJ or ISTJ cuz of dat cold math   <3


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFp.


----------



## Serpent

Istp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISxP.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

IxTP.


----------



## Retsu

Nick_ said:


> Would have guessed INTx over ISTP.


interesting yo, thanks
@Axwell
INTJ


----------



## Diavolo

Isfp.


----------



## Angina Jolie

Isfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Shameless Nation ENFP 7w6 so/sx


----------



## ObservantFool

INFP CP 6w5 so/sp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESxP.


----------



## ObservantFool

INFJ 8w9 sp/sx


----------



## BroNerd

ISFP 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Mr inappropriate

xNTP - tritype 5w6 / 2w3 / 9w8 - sx/so


----------



## Nick_

Intj


----------



## Schizoid

Entp


----------



## Bunny

INxP


----------



## ObservantFool

Isfj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Estp.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESTp.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

ExTP?


----------



## Retsu

Intj


----------



## sometimes

Istp


----------



## bleghc

Audrey Hepburn has a Ji-like look to her, but I could see Te > Ti - so, INFP. At the very least, the Beta quadrant in Socionics. And - hmm, cp 6w5 sp dom.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFP. I know I usually say xNFP for you, @Savage Snowflake, or I just jump around between the two, but I think I'm settling on INFP for you, because even though the Ne is definitely there, it's more subdued than it would be for an ENFP. Also, I'm thinking slightly phobic 6w7 so/sx.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Oh my I confused you with a similar person last time.


----------



## Bunny

Ire: IxTJ 7w6

Yoda: INTP 5w6


----------



## Sporadic Aura

still see you as ISTP.


----------



## piano

ISTP or ENTP


----------



## Danse Macabre

INFJish


----------



## Klaro26

Infp 4w5


----------



## SysterMatic

Xsfj


----------



## Blue Soul

@Inver ENFP, probably beatable in chess. :>


----------



## SysterMatic

And you're a cruel INTJ


----------



## Retsu

@Inver yeah i can see enfp


----------



## Blue Soul

@Retsu Idk, honestly.

@Sporadic Aura & @i cant play the piano

I'm onto you two.


----------



## Nick_

Infj


----------



## Klaro26

Isfp


----------



## piano

ISFP or INFJ

some Se-Ni feeler


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

Esfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESxP.


----------



## jjcu

Umm, infp? Or Istj.


----------



## Dangerose

Istp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFp.


----------



## Dangerose

Entj


----------



## Stasis

Infp


----------



## piano

haha loser jk INFP followed by INTP


----------



## Stasis

I/ESFP, although the demeanor and avatar clash.


----------



## Adena

Wytch said:


> I like the new look but a very different vibe.
> 
> xSTJ 1w2 (or perhaps 8w7)


Thanks! I felt the old color scheme was fitting to my older typing, but this one is more appropiate due to recent findings xD I like your signature!
@EDLC INTP 5w4


----------



## Bunny

Gray Romantic said:


> Thanks! I felt the old color scheme was fitting to my older typing, but this one is more appropiate due to recent findings xD I like your signature!
> 
> @EDLC INTP 5w4


Welcome 
Ah I see, the old one was nice too (I like Belle) but this does seem to suit you better.
& Thank you as well roud:

Since I recently typed you I will let someone else go.


*Please type Grey Romantic and not me, thank ya.*


----------



## Retsu

Some kind of SJ @Gray Romantic



ISTJ fits


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Estj


----------



## The_Wanderer

INTP, pls. Especially after reading your motm. Grats, by the way.


----------



## Bunny

Entp


----------



## Blue Soul

Isfp.


----------



## xraydav

Intp

edit: damn, but I guessed NT so that's Keirsey-correct lol


----------



## piano

@AverOblivious ENTP duh



EDLC said:


> I/ESFP, although the demeanor and avatar clash.


heh that's because the guy in my avatar is an ENTP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@i cant play the piano 

ESFP 7w6 > 4w3 > 8w7 sx/sp


----------



## Serpent

Intp


----------



## Nick_

Intp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​ESxP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@South American Idiot INTP 5w4 > 9w1 > 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## Schizoid

Hmm I'm getting an INFJ vibe from you. I think you're an Ni dom.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

@Ire INFP, maybe INFJ. I'd guess Enneagram but...your sig...


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

@Schizoid I'm thinking an INTJ for you. Maybe 5w6 and 512.


----------



## piano

probably INFP?


----------



## Mr inappropriate

ESFP - sx 638


----------



## Bunny

IxTP 5w6


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Sexual 4 - ni dom

You scare me :tongue:


----------



## Retsu

ENTP i tink


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

INFJ and 4w6 sp


----------



## Yasminec19

Isfp ?


----------



## piano

INTJ all the way



crashbandicoot said:


> Sexual 4 - ni dom
> 
> You scare me :tongue:


really? she entices me


----------



## Yasminec19

touche !


----------



## Yasminec19

ENTP Maybe ?


----------



## Retsu

A Temperamental Flutist said:


> 4w6 sp


how is this possibeeelll
@Yasminec14 ENFP


----------



## Mr inappropriate

i cant play the piano said:


> INTJ all the way
> 
> 
> 
> really? she entices me


Ah ofc she would you sexual first people. 

Man i hate intensity  especially when it looks like sth emotiinal. :crying:
I like being boring :happy:


----------



## bleghc

@Retsu You give off familiar vibes to BenevolentBitterBleeding. Therefore - ESTJ! But you seem a bit too lighthearted to be one. Possibly... INFP 8w9 sx/sp?


----------



## Retsu

Savage Snowflake said:


> INFP 8w9 sx/sp?


That's possibly the most hilarious typing I've seen, thank you. But no, I'm a 1w2. 

*skip me*


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INTP 5w6


----------



## AddictiveMuse

IxFP


----------



## Retsu

INFP from avatar


----------



## Klaro26

Istp 7w6


----------



## Bunny

INFP 4w5


----------



## MisterPerfect

Savage Snowflake said:


> Pe dom at the very least, judging from your signature. Sounds like a broken ENTP in a Ne/Fe loop.


Cute and creepy is just the bet kind of person 

Oh me! Someone do me


----------



## Bunny

I was skipped :dry:

ExFP


----------



## MisterPerfect

Wytch said:


> I was skipped :dry:
> 
> ExFP


I not good at typing people.. ISTJ?


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Whops


----------



## NomadLeviathan

INTX 5w4 (these two sort of go hand in hand, yes?)

But maybe some ISFP too? I am judging solely on your avatar here. And profile pic. I do that, sort of see people as their representations. But I guesss, probably INTJ, just for anime stereotypes.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Koheleth Um...IxFJ 9w1 sp/sx


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Ire said:


> @Koheleth Um...IxFJ 9w1 sp/sx


Ew why


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

"Ew"?

Anyway, EXFJ.


----------



## Bunny

xNFP



@Ire IxTJ 7w6 > 1w2 > 3w4 (since you were skipped too)


----------



## piano

ISTJ styll


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISxP.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@BenevolentBitterBleeding 

ESTJ 8w7 sx/sp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enfp


----------



## piano

12


----------



## AddictiveMuse

ENTP. For that awesomely smart ass reply Piano.

Though you do give me an ENTP vibe in truth.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESTp.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

i cant play the piano said:


> 12


You're a darn fool. A more appropriate answer would have been real number or integer.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

SALt. >


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Intp


----------



## Schizoid

Infp


----------



## MisterPerfect

ISTJ 

Now do me


----------



## piano

do you, eh? INFP


----------



## MisterPerfect

Istp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@LittleDicky INTP 5w6 > 9w8 > 3w4 so/sp


----------



## MisterPerfect

Infj


----------



## Nick_

Istj


----------



## Yasminec19

Istp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Entj


----------



## Yasminec19

Entp


----------



## Blue Soul

Istp.


----------



## Yasminec19

Infj


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Istp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ExTJ.


----------



## piano

ENFP is what i always thought of you as


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESxP.


----------



## Yasminec19

Entp


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Enfp


----------



## Yasminec19

Istj


----------



## jjcu

Xstp


----------



## Yasminec19

People never guess me right -sigh-

ISTP?


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Yasminec14 said:


> People never guess me right -sigh-
> 
> ISTP?


If it helps you feel better, you guessed mine wrong too lol. I'm actually an ISTP. 

To the person below me: disregard me as the last person please


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Saturnian Devil ISTP cp 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## piano

Infj?


----------



## piano

Cute


----------



## MisterPerfect

Istj


----------



## ObservantFool

INTP 5w6 sp/so


----------



## justroaming

Infj


----------



## jjcu

Enfp I think, trying to not look at sig..


----------



## MisterPerfect

Estj


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## Schizoid

Infj


----------



## piano

INFP obv


----------



## bleghc

/me assumes the quote in your signature is a sexual innuendo.

Sexually repressed Fe user. INFJ? Your avatar itself is giving off Jon Snow vibes, who may or may not be INFJ... though, I've always associated him with being Fi more than anything else. IxFP as well. 9 in Enneagram and sp/so. Or an sx/so who's learned to calm the fuck down.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ENFP. Just, Ne.


----------



## fuliajulia

100% ENTP (possible furry? *already silently judging you*) :kitteh:


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@therandomsciencegirl

Khaleesi, I deem you to be an INFJ once more. 9w8 > 5w4 > 2w1 sx/so


----------



## Cerridwen

Entj


----------



## Nick_

Infj


----------



## piano

istp


----------



## Katealaina

intp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESFj.


----------



## Bitterself

Infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFx.


----------



## Katealaina

Entj


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

INTJ, unmistakably.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENTp.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Infp


----------



## piano

ENTP or INFJ


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Isfp

A quiet ESFP?


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Which one? I know an ESFP as that is cool as hell but can't sit still long enough for a forum. ISFP?


----------



## piano

OfTheEarth said:


> Which one? I know an ESFP as that is cool as hell but can't sit still long enough for a forum. ISFP?


oh you actually wanted me to confirm/deny? i don't know what type i am. i just roll with ISFP because the function order fits me best, so probably that.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESTj.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

ENFP



i cant play the piano said:


> oh you actually wanted me to confirm/deny? i don't know what type i am. i just roll with ISFP because the function order fits me best, so probably that.


Yes, but I guess that is not how this game works.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Intj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESFp.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Intp


----------



## Serpent

Infp.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ENTP 3w4


----------



## bleghc

INTJ 8w9 - Maybe _all_ NTJs' unconsciously strike me as being 9-like but I'm gonna go with that guess anyway. There's some form of a paradox I sense in you - the want to be at calm with the world and your environment but also the want to argue and challenge. I don't sense you as being all that rigorous, though. And neither do I see you valuing spontaneity in your life... which is 7-like. But damn it, once again, might be the NTJ articulation that's getting me off _again_. All of you guys sound like old men which is directing me back to the 9 vibes. But yeah, 8w9 or 9w8 - and sp/so?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INXP, big 7 vibe.



therandomsciencegirl said:


> 100% ENTP (possible furry? *already silently judging you*) :kitteh:


Furry is not so bad. You could be thinking I'm one of those people who have this cult-y band, and kill wild animals and wear their heads on their heads.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Estp


----------



## Diavolo

Infp


----------



## Adena

Estp


----------



## Bitterself

Estj


----------



## bleghc

ISTJ 1 so/sp.


----------



## AuroraSwan

ENFP 7w6/9w1/4w3 so/sx


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFp.


----------



## piano

ENFP 7w8


----------



## AuroraSwan

IxxP 9w8


----------



## Bitterself

Infp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

i cant play the piano said:


> still my sweet INTP


You shant talk to my arranged marital partner with that tone. Sporadic Pineapple has already ensured our bondage.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You shant talk to my arranged marital partner with that tone. Sporadic Pineapple has already ensured our bondage.


Since you have yet to come of age, I assume consummation is still afar. There is chance still, even if slim for an uncultured non-piano playing peasant like herself.


----------



## piano

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You shant talk to my arranged marital partner with that tone. Sporadic Pineapple has already ensured our bondage.


go lick a flag pole in the freezing cold yoda


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Since you have yet to come of age, I assume consummation is still afar. There is chance still, even if slim for an uncultured non-piano playing peasant like herself.


You do not quite understand. I have publicly flogged her and she accepted it with great pleasure and thanks.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

i cant play the piano said:


> go lick a flag pole in the freezing cold yoda


I don't go outdoors, strange things y'all be saying tonight.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Intp


i cant play the piano said:


> still my sweet INTP


I'm turning into a sour kiwi.


Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That wasn't a sufficient amount of data please type in complete sentences.


Pls do not stop using run on sentences. Otherwise they will turn into run off and drown the polar bears.


----------



## piano

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I don't go outdoors, strange things y'all be saying tonight.


i've been in and out of a few doors in my youth if you know what i mean


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

i cant play the piano said:


> i've been in and out of a few doors in my youth if you know what i mean


You didn't tell me your dad was an alcoholic


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Earthious said:


> Intp
> 
> I'm turning into a sour kiwi.
> 
> Pls do not stop using run on sentences. Otherwise they will turn into run off and drown the polar bears.


I am living in the swamps and I have dinosaurs too.


----------



## piano

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You didn't tell me your dad was an alcoholic


it means i fucked bitches and got money you ignorant character!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

i cant play the piano said:


> i've been in and out of a few doors in my youth if you know what i mean


Flaps can be closed and sealed with super-super glue


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

i cant play the piano said:


> it means i fucked bitches and got money you ignorant character!


no, your dad got the money


----------



## piano

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Flaps can be closed and sealed with super-super glue


so can vaginas! in canada we call them makeshift genital mutilation operations


----------



## piano

Occams Chainsaw said:


> no, your dad got the money


...daddy? is that you?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

i cant play the piano said:


> ...daddy? is that you?


Nice edit ******


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

i cant play the piano said:


> so can vaginas! in canada we call them makeshift genital mutilation operations


Canada sucks.
Let us play mopping the floor.


----------



## piano

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Canada sucks.
> Let us play mopping the floor.


that was actually really clever. i concede defeat tonight, granny!


----------



## SevSevens

My mom is from Canada you dirty bastards.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

What is it about Canadian women?

Perhaps that they have legs that go all the way up to Canada. Maybe the weather is cold enough that they stay indoors and so we never see the nut jobs (though one would argue the real crazy people are outside).


----------



## piano

my mom is a dirty bastard you canadians!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

i cant play the piano said:


> that was actually really clever. i concede defeat tonight, granny!


Good, I am in need well insulated housing.


----------



## piano

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Good, I am in need well insulated housing.


your mom's well insulated


----------



## AuroraSwan

IxxP, 9w8 again


----------



## Klaro26

Infp 4w5


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Infj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Enfp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Entj


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Infj,


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infp


----------



## AuroraSwan

INFP 5w4/1w9/4w5


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Infpish pic with an infj name.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Infp


----------



## piano

thinking ISTJ


----------



## PandaBoo

Esfp.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

CUTe.


----------



## PandaBoo

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> CUTe.


Was that supposed to be a depression joke? XD

INFJ for you, BnvolntBittrBlding.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Intp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

No. Are you depressed? My magical psychic abilities must have picked up on it without realizing. "CUTE." 

ISTJ.


----------



## Nick_

Intp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFp.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTj.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Es.Fp.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENxP.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@BenevolentBitterBleeding ISTJ 6w5 sx/sp


----------



## Bitterself

Intj


----------



## Serpent

Intp


----------



## Oyashiro-Sama

@Serpent ^^istp 7w6^^


----------



## Nick_

Entj


----------



## MisterPerfect

Estj


----------



## Bunny

INTP 5w6


----------



## Dangerose

Estp


----------



## xGraveyardWriterx

ENFP

(signature kinda gives it away)


----------



## Dangerose

infp


----------



## MisterPerfect

Isfj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infj


----------



## MisterPerfect

Enfj


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Intp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Esfp.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Istp


----------



## MisterPerfect

enfj


----------



## SolitaryNight

Infj


----------



## MisterPerfect

Enfj


----------



## Kito

Intp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Enfp


----------



## MisterPerfect

Esfp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Yesterday it was INTJ. Either assigning random types as to increase exposure without thought or changed mind in the course of the day without any other interaction with me. Interesting.

INTP.


----------



## Bunny

ENTJ vibe.


----------



## kiriosa

Intj


----------



## Nick_

Infj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Nick_ xNTJ 6 sx/sp


----------



## Dangerose

Intp


----------



## Blue Soul

Enfj.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Istp


----------



## Bunny

Infp


----------



## Jordgubb

Istp


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Enfp


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Hm. ISTJ


----------



## Thread Killer

You beat me to it @Salad Days  haha I already know yours so I won't put it.

*Disregard This Post*


----------



## Worriedfunction

Infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Worriedfunction ESFP 7w6 or 6w7 so/sx


----------



## kiriosa

Intj


----------



## AuroraSwan

Istp?


----------



## Dangerose

Infj


----------



## Chompy

isfj


----------



## Nick_

Isfp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Isfp


----------



## huhh

intj


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Estp.


----------



## piano

isfj?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Isfp.


----------



## piano

i? n? t? ...p?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Q.U.I.C. and obligatory K


----------



## piano

cute


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

ADORable.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Hmm. You're clearly INTP 93(6?) but your costume is like an INFP 6.


----------



## 124567

INTJ
Omg love your post rank :blushed: I mean the special thing :laughing:


----------



## Bitterself

Infp/j


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

infp 4


----------



## Yasminec19

Enfp


----------



## Rala

Intj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Esfp


----------



## piano

ESFP as well


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

i cant play the piano said:


> ESFP as well


I just peed on your bed


----------



## piano

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I just peed on your bed


i licked it all off


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Also Esfp. 

This thread shall be a group of homogenous Esfp robots.


----------



## piano

Esf...j


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Esfp. Lacking Si and inner awareness of the letters you are typing.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

[[in][t]j]


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Those brackets mean negative, right?

Esfp for you.

This is too easy.

Good game.

Can we close this thread?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

since you're calling everyone an ESFP, maybe you're one yourself 
No one will ever love you like you do.


----------



## Freelancepoliceman

Isfp.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Enfp


----------



## Miniblini

Xsfp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Esfp as well



November said:


> since you're calling everyone an ESFP, maybe you're one yourself
> No one will ever love you like you do.


I love myself impossibly high amounts. They can/will still love me a lot and enough. 
It would be unhealthy for them to love me as much as I love myself. 

My Fi cares for their good health.


----------



## Miniblini

I want to say Introverted, but ENTJ


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Based on avatar, enfp.


----------



## Dangerose

Entp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESFp.


----------



## kiriosa

istp


----------



## Klaro26

Infp


----------



## Retsu

Infp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Isjf.


----------



## Retsu

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Isjf.


That's not a type!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ISFJ.

Apologies.


----------



## Retsu

Occams Chainsaw said:


> ISFJ.
> 
> Apologies.


I prefer the ISJF, I feel more special. <3

Still INTJ for you


----------



## Fredward

ISFP.

i'm psychic


----------



## desecrationsmile

enfp


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Infp


----------



## Blue Soul

ENTP.

@psychedelicmango I like your avatar.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Blue Soul said:


> ENTP.
> 
> @_psychedelicmango_ I like your avatar.


Thank you :blushed:

INTJ for you


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Entp


----------



## Devrim

I would have to say since you seem slightly bad ass,
Probably ENTP Type 8w7


----------



## Retsu

ENFJ i guess


----------



## kiriosa

istp


----------



## Klaro26

Infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Klaro26 INFJ 6w5 > 2w1 > 8w9 sp/so


----------



## atarulum

Entp


----------



## 124567

ESTJ on PerC  But gettin ISFJ vibe.

Seriously the girl on my avatar is my twin :shocked: :laughing:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Shh, there there. *Pulls out bread slices*

ENFp.


----------



## Bitterself

Intj


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Intp.





next poster said:


> john x = istp


----------



## TimeWillTell

entj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFp.


----------



## Jehneefur

Istj


----------



## PandaBoo

Isfj.


----------



## Fredward

Red panda.


----------



## PandaBoo

Fredward said:


> Red panda.


A tree named Fred.


----------



## Serpent

Isfj


----------



## Schizoid

xNTJ


----------



## Serpent

Esfj


----------



## Retsu

intp


----------



## Serpent

Esfp


----------



## TimeWillTell

entj


----------



## Bunny

ENTP (what else? :tongue


----------



## TimeWillTell

ISTP, since she's very methodical in her approach to trigger sensorial reactions.


----------



## Serpent

Intp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISxP.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Serpent INTJ 8w9 > 5w4 > 3w4/4 sx/sp

@BenevolentBitterBleeding ISxP 6w5 > 8w7 > 3w4 sx/so

Next person also do BenevolentBitterBleeding because I've already typed this user several million times, often with similar results. Just out of fairness.


----------



## ImanIman

Close enough INFJ ; )


----------



## Bitterself

That look seemed a little extroverted.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INFP 4w3.


----------



## fawnliest

Oh gosh I'm not very good at this. ISFJ??? no clue on enneagram. maybe 4?


----------



## Retsu

INFP 9w1


----------



## ImanIman

Well INFJs are the extroverted of introvert plus I did it on purpose


----------



## bleghc

A 9 who just doesn't give a fuck. Oh, and ISFP too. Probably. Gives me the "non-capitalist hippie who wears flower crowns and secretly drinks Starbucks" vibes. Just from the way you've interacted with this thread and the users over the avatar itself, 6w7 so/sp. I seem to be typing everyone as that lately. And, strangely.

To the person before the person above (because I'm too lazy to look back at the usernames), similar vibes to Wytch. Just less fantastical and more grounded/Se. Less... what's the word/type? 4, maybe? :kitteh: A mixture of Wytch And BenevolentBitterBleeding. Se/Ni, but I also see you as a feeler. ISFP as well, actually. Pure 8.


----------



## Adena

Esfp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Estj.


----------



## piano

entp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Infj.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISTP 4w5


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

It's always INFP guys who use those avatars. 469 tritype, sp/sx


----------



## Bitterself

Isfp


----------



## Retsu

sp00ky INTJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IxFJ.


----------



## ImanIman

Istp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INFJ 9w1.


----------



## PandaBoo

IXTP type 4.


----------



## Schizoid

INFP, been getting some Fi vibes from you.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Isfp


----------



## POLYHEDRON

Enfp?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

So tentative. ENFP.


----------



## Apple Pine

That avatar is ISFP.


----------



## bleghc

Your Enneatype seems right to me, only thing I would really reconsider would be gut type. I could easily see 8 as another potential fix. As for MBTI, I'm somewhat unsure. Probably accurate, but I guessed ISFP at first, ISTP as a close runner- up. :kitteh: Technically, same functions so I'm not completely off...


----------



## Bitterself

Isfp


----------



## anaraqueen

isfp


----------



## Apple Pine

anaraqueen said:


> isfp


Avatar - INFP, but taking your signature into consideration, I'd guess ENFP


----------



## Schizoid

Infj


----------



## Wisteria

Isfj


----------



## piano

@Schizoid avatar is ENTP but signature is very NFP. lovely quote. @jennalee ninja'd. ISFP.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENFP 7w6.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Axwell ISTP 6w7 > 9w8 > 3w4 sp/so


----------



## Bitterself

INTJ (again XD)


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

INTP.

Don't be that guy who has his Christmas decorations up in the spring :dry:


----------



## PandaBoo

ISTJ. Your avatar, I don't know, the vibes.


----------



## Bitterself

Occams Chainsaw said:


> INTP.
> 
> Don't be that guy who has his Christmas decorations up in the spring :dry:


I'll keep them until New Year :laughing: ^INxP, leaning towards INFP


----------



## piano

i don't have the slightest clue. 20 is what first came to mind but it's not a type. are you perhaps 20 years old? there must be a reason i thought of that number. Ne-Si for sure... maybe Fi-Te? ENFP? or ISTJ.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Infj


----------



## Worriedfunction

INFP 5w6.


----------



## piano

hm INFP or ENTP


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

INFJ vibe. 

Though, functionally INFP.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISFJ 2w3


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ExFP.


----------



## piano

Esfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNFP.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

xSFP 8w7 sx/sp @BenevolentBitterBleeding For some reason, your vibe always reminds me of The Bride from _Kill Bill_ (which btw, if you haven't seen, you absolutely must)


----------



## Serpent

INTJ or ISTP. Thinking type with Ni vibe.


----------



## Bitterself

Infj


----------



## fuliajulia

INTP with an INFPish signature


----------



## Enistery

ESFJ, i think.


----------



## Bitterself

Infj


----------



## jjcu

Isfj?


----------



## astrolamb

Estp


----------



## PandaBoo

IXFP cutie. :3


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFp.


----------



## Cesspool

Entj


----------



## Serpent

Esfj


----------



## atarulum

Istp


----------



## fuliajulia

deep INTP-like ISFJ


----------



## piano

INTJ based on username, ISFJ based on vibe


----------



## TimeWillTell

isfp


----------



## piano

ienstfjp


----------



## Adena

Enfp


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Esfp


----------



## TimeWillTell

isfj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTP 7w6 > 3w2 > 9w8 so/sx


----------



## Retsu

INFJ 5w4 sx/sp


----------



## Apple Pine

INFP 7w6


----------



## Bitterself

Infj


----------



## TimeWillTell

infp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Enfp


----------



## piano

esfp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Intj :shocked:


----------



## Bitterself

ENTP trying to become an INTP :tongue:


----------



## Cesspool

ISFJ (the sig)


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Istp


----------



## TimeWillTell

Pint, too much beer.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Pent


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Earthious INTP 3w4 > 1w9 > ? sp/sx


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

KENT. Clark. Damn, I got ninja'd.

Despo: xNTJ.


----------



## piano

NFP or STJ


----------



## TimeWillTell

xNTJ or xSFP


----------



## piano

NudE

strong N and E


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Infp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

IiiSssFffPpp


----------



## TimeWillTell

DunE

Strong Dancing skills and Emotional.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Nah, more like a sssszznake.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

DONg. Oops. >


----------



## piano

this time i will go with INFP


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Still Isfp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Estp.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Intj


----------



## AuroraSwan

Intj


----------



## piano

infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFp.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ISFP 4w3 or 8w7 sx/sp


----------



## atarulum

Intp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enfp


----------



## Gossip Goat

INTx w some esfp tendencies also but idk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Gossip Goat said:


> INTx w some esfp tendencies also but idk


What does the x stand for?


----------



## Gossip Goat

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What does the x stand for?


J or P.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Gossip Goat said:


> J or P.


You are wishy washy.
Infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESTj.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Estj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTj.


----------



## fuliajulia

Your sneakiness suggests ISTP, but you're larger secret agent persona seems more ENTP. ;D

dangit ninja'd

your current avatar seems more ENTJ than normal, but you'll always be ESTJ to me.


----------



## AuroraSwan

ESTx


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Intp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFj.


----------



## fuliajulia

your vibe is somehow always both isfj and intp

ninja'd again

you know who you are


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Isfj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Unseen, unknowable shadow.

XXXX.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Also hidden and shadowious.

YYYY.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

therandomsciencegirl said:


> your vibe is somehow always both isfj and intp
> 
> ninja'd again
> 
> you know who you are


Dost thou speaketh to me m8?


----------



## fuliajulia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Dost thou speaketh to me m8?


yep


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Intj


----------



## Gossip Goat

Esfj


----------



## Worriedfunction

Isfj


----------



## Retsu

pretty entp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

You're actually looking like an ISFP lately which is interesting because when you typed as ESFJ your profile was very stereotypical of that type too. It seems you embody the typing of the moment. Very chameleon-like; Fe-lead.

ENFJ.


----------



## Retsu

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You're actually looking like an ISFP lately which is interesting because when you typed as ESFJ your profile was very stereotypical of that type too. It seems you embody the typing of the moment. Very chameleon-like; Fe-lead.
> 
> ENFJ.


that was a mistake birthed from poor self awareness and an eagerness to be liked during a difficult time - I can't Fe for shit 

Seriously you've always vibed as INTJ so I feel bad that I can't offer a different vibe for you, sorry.


----------



## fuliajulia

super-spy isfp, classic


----------



## GoosePeelings

INxJ?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

INTP.

I think you and @Earthious would get along, based on your aesthetic.


----------



## Schizoid

Intj


----------



## Bitterself

A stereotypical INFP


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ISFP 5w6


----------



## AuroraSwan

Intj


----------



## piano

INFP or ENFJ


----------



## Bitterself

INxP


----------



## Wisteria

Isfj


----------



## GoosePeelings

Isfp


----------



## DailyNewspeak

Intp.


----------



## sinaasappel

I'm thrown off by you....
Esfp 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Retsu

Entp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Istj


Occams Chainsaw said:


> INTP.
> 
> I think you and @Earthious would get along, based on your aesthetic.


Goosey has joined the INTPs? Welcome, GoosePeelings, to the INTP side.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Woah, retsu is isfp now?


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Entp


----------



## piano

ENTp too


----------



## desecrationsmile

Istj


----------



## Retsu

Infp


----------



## mangodelic psycho

infp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Entj


----------



## RaisinKG

confidence this one has. must be ESTP he is.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENTp.


----------



## RaisinKG

the ENTJ prescence is strong in this one.


----------



## atarulum

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

triumphant smile that is, entp it must be.


----------



## TimeWillTell

intp ^^


----------



## atarulum

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

istp. in order to surpass our nutcrackers, we must know our fruits. know our limits we do not, upbringing we will have.


----------



## atarulum

flourine said:


> istp. in order to surpass our nutcrackers, we must know our fruits. know our limits we do not, upbringing we will have.


You are intp


----------



## RaisinKG

new world potato chip eating god of. entj it has to be, other type what could, potato chips and new world godding of, combine both of them.


----------



## MisterPerfect

I agree INTP


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Intj.


----------



## Serpent

Entp


----------



## Retsu

intp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFx.


----------



## einna123

I'm thinking INFJ...


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Isfj.


----------



## RaisinKG

colors, abstract it is, my eyes, blinded they are at the shininess... oooh black hole!

IxFP, you must be.


----------



## TimeWillTell

infj, I m gonna stay with this one now.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Playful ENxP avatar. Fi.

You tend to be light in all interaction _until_ you switch modes entirely. It's a pattern I've seen in Tertiary Fi where it's almost as if you try to share all the knowledge at once. Michael Pierce noticed something similar in the NFP where they tend to overkill, overwhelming in force (think business or war game, etc.) or proof (in an argument, 100 sources for a simple question), etc. in a competitive environment. Less efficient but no less dangerous.


----------



## RaisinKG

but ni-fe or ti-ne, both i cannot be.

devil stans, with innocent green apple, totally not polluted it is. infj manipulative it is, but loincloth roman it is.


----------



## Pangelicus

Cute, timid and pure, infp.


----------



## TimeWillTell

infp



Occams Chainsaw said:


> Playful ENxP avatar. Fi.
> 
> You tend to be light in all interaction _until_ you switch modes entirely. It's a pattern I've seen in Tertiary Fi where it's almost as if you try to share all the knowledge at once. Michael Pierce noticed something similar in the NFP where they tend to overkill, overwhelming in force (think business or war game, etc.) or proof (in an argument, 100 sources for a simple question), etc. in a competitive environment. Less efficient but no less dangerous.


So you think I m more Fi-Te rather than Ti-Fe?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

WikiRevolution said:


> So you think I m more Fi-Te rather than Ti-Fe?


Yes. I have said that before, though generally I'm too lazy to give a reason. I could buy ENTP but it never struck me as a perfect fit. Maybe it's something to do with the enneagram interaction, if you're sure of Ti-Fe axis. Maybe it's just because you're French.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Yes. I have said that before, though generally I'm too lazy to give a reason. I could buy ENTP but it never struck me as a perfect fit. Maybe it's something to do with the enneagram interaction, if you're sure of Ti-Fe axis. Maybe it's just because you're French.


Socionics Types: ILE-ENTp

Check the Fi description in ILE's profile. This has screwed me too many times...

And Fi as vulnerable:

Fi as Vulnerable Function

The individual does not normally pay attention to the nuances of interpersonal relationships; he is either overly suspicious or overly assuming of his relations with others when they are not clearly defined. More importance is given to these relations as they pertain to objective mutual benefit; entertaining one another and accomplishing mutual goals are seen as the main focus, rather than seeing the relationships as rewarding in and of themselves. The individual does not expect others to be actively aware or concerned with his own personal sentiments, and so sees little reason to be concerned with those of others, unless they have direct consequences for the individual. Statements by other persons reflecting their inner feelings are not fully registered by the individual if not accompanied by external emotional expression or actions. Suggestions that the individual may have acted unethically in the eyes of another person who has not clearly expressed disapproval are met with bafflement by the individual; those that are expressed without tact are either dismissed or reacted to aggressively. Expressions of deep personal sentiments are awkward for the individual, whether coming from another or himself. He does not see it as his "right" to place the burden of his true emotions on another, both because he knows how uncomfortable those of others make him (even when they are positive and genuine), and because of his own awkwardness in expressing them.

- See more at: http://www.sociotype.com/socionics/information_elements/Fi#sthash.bDJB4uc4.dpuf


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

WikiRevolution said:


> Socionics Types: ILE-ENTp
> 
> Check the Fi description in ILE's profile. This has screwed me too many times...


Hmm "Unstable in maintaining psychological distance. May have trouble making clear attraction. Can hide their personal sentiments when pushed and avoids the public examination of their desires"

If you're trying to tell me that you like me, Wiki, flowers are the way to a girl's heart


----------



## TimeWillTell

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Hmm "Unstable in maintaining psychological distance. May have trouble making clear attraction. Can hide their personal sentiments when pushed and avoids the public examination of their desires"
> 
> If you're trying to tell me that you like me, Wiki, flowers are the way to a girl's heart


No, the problem I have is that I don't know if I like you or not, sometimes I do, sometimes I don't!  You're interesting at least and that's what is most important to me 

Flowers pfff! Materialistic ^^


----------



## atarulum

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Hmm "Unstable in maintaining psychological distance. May have trouble making clear attraction. Can hide their personal sentiments when pushed and avoids the public examination of their desires"
> 
> If you're trying to tell me that you like me, Wiki, flowers are the way to a girl's heart


Enfp


----------



## Adena

ExTJ


----------



## Diavolo

Enfj


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ISTP.



WikiRevolution said:


> No, the problem I have is that I don't know if I like you or not, sometimes I do, sometimes I don't!  You're interesting at least and that's what is most important to me
> 
> Flowers pfff! Materialistic ^^


Probably you don't like me when I'm ignoring your posts. I promise you're not the only one. @FluffyTheAnarchist (don't expect a contribution here; Just a courtesy call since I'm talking about you), for all the fun and interest she provides, somehow I still manage to neglect my side of the quid pro quo and it makes an unfair dynamic where the other person puts in all the work and gets pissed off... and then I'll have a few minutes where I'm responsive and the conversation is great and then I stop for no reason. :shrug: Sorry. I don't mean to be a dick. At least, not always 



atarulum said:


> Enfp


That's interesting. I've not been typed ENFP before. Is it the avatar that did it?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

No believe, "It's a trap." New avatar has solely been used with the intent of having others organize it systematically. Much...

ISTj. >


----------



## astrolamb

Entp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

INFP

@BenevolentBitterBleeding Putting up an avatar just to screw with people? Certainly doesn't sound like me, does it? ... Nor ISTJs, for that matter.

Why did you change from Si-Te to Se-Ti? I was quite sure that your original typing is correct.


----------



## piano

iiinfffpppp

ninja'd. ENTP


----------



## RaisinKG

slapping yourself you have become... the ixfp i sense in you...


----------



## Pangelicus

ISFJ? Probably completely wrong!

Why are there so many INFP guesses on this thread? Is it because people tend to have wistful, arty avatars? Or is there some weird tendency to type anyone as INFP?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFp.


----------



## AuroraSwan

xxTx at least


----------



## Worriedfunction

Enfp


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Enfp


----------



## bleghc

INxP, leaning INFP > INTP. 9 > 6w7 > 4w5 so/sp. Low-key special-snowflake individualist type for the win.


----------



## sinaasappel

Infp


Don't run into the wall!


----------



## Sygma

Estp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Enfp.


----------



## RaisinKG

a derpy rapper of an ENTP, he is. very awkward face, he has.

a very interesting location he is in, egyptian tomb it is.

me being infp, profile picture (not avatar) it has to be, it is?


----------



## AuroraSwan

ISFx


----------



## Serpent

Isfj


----------



## Wisteria

Istp


----------



## Worriedfunction

ISFP fo sho.


----------



## Kierkegarden

Intp.


----------



## sinaasappel

Enfp 


Don't run into the wall!


----------



## Kierkegarden

Enfp?


----------



## atarulum

infp 4w3


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ESTJ 1w9, 6w5, 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## 124567

xNTP..yes people's vibes change :laughing:


----------



## TimeWillTell

That's some cheap version of the Iron Throne?

infj


----------



## 124567

ADRIANA LIMA, the most perfect woman on earth roud: No, in existence.

ENFP vibe came back :laughing:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Havahism said:


> ADRIANA LIMA, the most perfect woman on earth roud: No, in existence.
> 
> ENFP vibe came back :laughing:


infp


----------



## fuliajulia

ENFP (the mixiness of watercolors seems very Ne to me)


----------



## sinaasappel

Infj

@Apple Pine time for mentions


----------



## sinaasappel

Kierkegarden said:


> Enfp?


Illuminati confirmed

@Apple Pine time for mentions


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@GIA Diamonds ENTP 7w8 > 8w9 > 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## sinaasappel

Despotic Nepotist said:


> @GIA Diamonds ENTP 7w8 > 8w9 > 3w4 sx/sp


That's interesting 783

Edit: Despotic Nepotist ixtj

@Apple Pine time for mentions


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENFP.

@Apple Pine time for mentions


----------



## piano

ENxP


----------



## RaisinKG

an isfx, me thinks

licked by dog he is.


----------



## Apple Pine

ISFP

Sent from @GIA Diamonds's mind.


----------



## RaisinKG

an goth esfp, avatar is.

make wish, you should.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

The length of time you've kept this joke up reminds me of the Si-dom we all know. "Remember the one with the joke? Haha that was so funny."

ISTJ.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Intp


----------



## Serpent

Entp


----------



## bleghc

Loving the ambiguous signature. ISFP/INTJ 3w4 > 9w8 > 6w5 sx/sp.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ENFP 9w1, 6w7, 4w3 sx/so


----------



## sinaasappel

Entj

@Apple Pine time for mentions


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Entp 9w1 7w6 3w4 so/sx


SP if different enneagram core possibly.


----------



## sinaasappel

Istp 

@Apple Pine time for mentions


----------



## fuliajulia

an ESTP challenging us all with sexy eyes... :wink:


----------



## sinaasappel

therandomsciencegirl said:


> an ESTP challenging us all with sexy eyes... :wink:


Honestly I should change my type to Isfj just to see how many people go into a typing crisis

Infj

@Apple Pine time for mentions


----------



## StarFollowed

intp.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp.


----------



## karmachameleon

Isfp


----------



## Morfy

Intj


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Your sig burned out my retinas, INFP.


----------



## Morfy

(sorrynotsorry)
INTP =p


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Morfy10k ENFP 6w7 > 4w3 > 1 sx/so


----------



## RaisinKG

smug entj

for sure the avatars an evil overlord from some obscure fiction no one has heard of


----------



## karmachameleon

Estj, just because you remind me of an estj i know and your pfps resemble his


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFj.


----------



## karmachameleon

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> INFj.


Like in socionics?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Nope. The thread doesn't allow all caps so I just write like that for consistent uniformity in aesthetic.

INTP. INTp.


----------



## Doll

entj


----------



## Morfy

ISFP uwu


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFj.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

flourine said:


> smug entj
> 
> for sure the avatars an evil overlord from some obscure fiction no one has heard of


Yes, he is from a _pulp_ fiction. 

@karmachameleon INFP 9w1 sp/so 
@Doll INFJ 4w5 > 5w4 > 8w9 sp/sx
@BenevolentBitterBleeding Hello again...ISFP 6w5/8w7 > 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## karmachameleon

Im actually sx first and far from being a 9 but I guess its because I come off serious in forums?&#55357;&#56833;
For you infp
Or na i just read humanist 
Um... extp


----------



## Doll

Despotic Nepotist said:


> @_Doll_ INFJ 4w5 > 5w4 > 8w9 sp/sx


You are eerily close, my friend.


----------



## RaisinKG

karmachameleon said:


> Estj, just because you remind me of an estj i know and your pfps resemble his


this is like the opposite of what I actually feel like (pretty sure I am a P type, look at my desk, a mess it is), then again, I get extremely stressed at times.

above: infj being abused by someone


----------



## hauntology

ENTP, maybe!


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxP.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Istj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Enfj.


----------



## sinaasappel

Your profile pic gives me extreme Estp vibes

@Apple Pine time for mentions


----------



## Bella2016

Wow I'm such a dork. I was going to say ENTP then I doubted myself and cheated, so now it doesn't count.


----------



## sinaasappel

Bella2016 said:


> Wow I'm such a dork. I was going to say ENTP then I doubted myself and cheated, so now it doesn't count.


I always look afterwards so I end up remembering 

@Apple Pine time for mentions


----------



## MisterPerfect

Esfj


----------



## Doll

entp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Infp


----------



## sinaasappel

Intp

@Apple Pine time for mentions


----------



## Morfy

ENTP 7w6 3w4 9w1 sx so


----------



## sinaasappel

Infp 6w5


Don't try and sleep thought the end of the world
Let's be alone together 
And bury me alive
We can stay young forever 
Cause I won't give up without a fight
Screaming from the top of your lungs

~Alone together is gospel p!atd and fob


----------



## RaisinKG

How poetic, INFP.

Made his wings out of wax, or so he did.

One young Traitor glued the wax using inexplicable godding glue, to one such barrier of goodness.

As he spread his wings, he found he couldn't fly.

Fell to the ground. He did.


----------



## sinaasappel

Your avatar reminds me of an enfp




Don't try and sleep thought the end of the world
Let's be alone together 
And bury me alive
We can stay young forever 
Cause I won't give up without a fight
Screaming from the top of your lungs

~Alone together is gospel p!atd and fob


----------



## RaisinKG

Poem is Fi, look at all the subtle hints! 2deep4u.


----------



## sinaasappel

I have my moments 

I'd bet on enfp though I'm way too extroverted 


Don't try and sleep thought the end of the world
Let's be alone together 
And bury me alive
We can stay young forever 
Cause I won't give up without a fight
Screaming from the top of your lungs

~Alone together is gospel p!atd and fob


----------



## karmachameleon

Esfp


----------



## piano

may or may not have skimmed your type me thread. IxFP


----------



## StarFollowed

Isfp


----------



## Blue Soul

Pretty sure it's dem NFP vibes.


----------



## karmachameleon

Ixtj


----------



## astrolamb

Username seems super ENFJ to me lol


----------



## Morfy

INFJ 9w1 4w5 6w7 sp so


----------



## sinaasappel

Isfp


Don't try and sleep thought the end of the world
Let's be alone together 
And bury me alive
We can stay young forever 
Cause I won't give up without a fight
Screaming from the top of your lungs

~Alone together is gospel p!atd and fob


----------



## karmachameleon

Estpee


----------



## sinaasappel

Entpeze


Don't try and sleep thought the end of the world
Let's be alone together 
And bury me alive
We can stay young forever 
Cause I won't give up without a fight
Screaming from the top of your lungs

~Alone together is gospel p!atd and fob


----------



## AuroraSwan

ENTp


----------



## sinaasappel

infj or enfp or infp

im going with the former


----------



## Klaro26

Istp


----------



## sinaasappel

Enfj


Where is my signature?


----------



## Apple Pine

INFP

Mention @GIA Diamonds


----------



## sinaasappel

Isfp 


Where is my signature?


----------



## Apple Pine

You are right. Congratz.

I've changed my mind. You are INTP.
@GIA Diamonds knows everything about you. Beware.


----------



## sinaasappel

Istj don't creep the newbies out with that mention


Where is my signature?


----------



## Apple Pine

ENTP now. 

Take a look under your bed. Your signature is there. Hiding in the cave. 
@GIA Diamonds knows nothing. Just like John Snow.


----------



## sinaasappel

Intj that is hiding under my bed


Where is my signature?


----------



## atarulum

estp 7w8 sx so.
You are as fu as ever GIA Diamonds


----------



## sinaasappel

atarulum said:


> estp 7w8 sx so.
> You are as fu as ever GIA Diamonds


Seriously? I am?


Where is my signature?


----------



## atarulum

GIA Diamonds said:


> Seriously? I am?
> 
> 
> Where is my signature?


I did not need it, it does not mean much because ti is the most intuitve of all judging functions because it can objectivly see the grey area. I still thin infj 6w7 sx so


----------



## sinaasappel

atarulum said:


> I did not need it, it does not mean much because ti is the most intuitve of all judging functions because it can objectivly see the grey area. I still thin infj 6w7 sx so


 when you stated that I was as fu as ever I thought: (I'm trying so hard to be considerate I don't understand give me your secrets feelers)

I've already checked your profile so I'm going to give you a random one

Intj 3w2


Where is my signature?


----------



## knife

She has an ENTPness!


----------



## sinaasappel

knife said:


> She has an ENTPness!


It's bigger than yours :tongue:

ENTP and I have no idea why you are unknown 


Where is my signature?


----------



## knife

GIA Diamonds said:


> It's bigger than yours :tongue:
> 
> ENTP and I have no idea why you are unknown
> 
> 
> Where is my signature?


Oh, so it's a dick-measuring contest now, is it? I could go for one of those *rawr*

And all the better to go trolling NF forums with, my dear! Hehehehe


----------



## sinaasappel

knife said:


> Oh, so it's a dick-measuring contest now, is it? I could go for one of those *rawr*
> 
> And all the better to go trolling NF forums with, my dear! Hehehehe


Sounds fun when and where


Where is my signature?


----------



## knife

GIA Diamonds said:


> Sounds fun when and where
> 
> 
> Where is my signature?


Your place or mine? We'll get to find out who has the sx-iest sx too! :laughing:


----------



## sinaasappel

Yours Because I'll pick a place and derail myself out of boredom


Where is my signature?


----------



## atarulum

GIA Diamonds said:


> when you stated that I was as fu as ever I thought: (I'm trying so hard to be considerate I don't understand give me your secrets feelers)
> 
> I've already checked your profile so I'm going to give you a random one
> 
> Intj 3w2
> 
> 
> Where is my signature?[/QUOT
> 
> When I saw that, I was like, we gotta be friends because you are cool and you are kind of funny


----------



## sinaasappel

atarulum said:


> GIA Diamonds said:
> 
> 
> 
> when you stated that I was as fu as ever I thought: (I'm trying so hard to be considerate I don't understand give me your secrets feelers)
> 
> I've already checked your profile so I'm going to give you a random one
> 
> Intj 3w2
> 
> 
> Where is my signature?[/QUOT
> 
> When I saw that, I was like, we gotta be friends because you are cool and you are kind of funny
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I'll friend you too
> I accidentally unliked your post and I died a little inside a little
> 
> Isfp
> 
> @Apple Pine through my iPod I am totally giving you the "I'm judging you face"
Click to expand...


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> Thanks I'll friend you too
> I accidentally unliked your post and I died a little inside a little
> 
> Isfp
> 
> @Apple Pine through my iPod I am totally giving you the "I'm judging you face"


I got bored of this orange color. I am gonna try to reach 6500 posts. Ready for 2500 mentions? (I will forget to include them sometimes). 

Suggest what kind of mention should I use to call @GIA Diamonds

ENTP


----------



## sinaasappel

Apple Pine said:


> I got bored of this orange color. I am gonna try to reach 6500 posts. Ready for 2500 mentions? (I will forget to include them sometimes).
> 
> Suggest what kind of mention should I use to call @GIA Diamonds
> 
> ENTP


Intj

@Apple Pine through my iPod I am totally giving you the "I'm judging you face"


----------



## Mr inappropriate

ESFJ ! Troll game is troll :crazy:


----------



## 124567

xSTP

Type me if you havent't before  :kitteh:


----------



## sinaasappel

That profile pic still seems very Nf

@Apple Pine through my iPod I am totally giving you the "I'm judging you face"


----------



## Apple Pine

Gia...Why did you change that awesome avatar :crying:

That avatar...ENFP

Looking for @GIA Diamonds, anyone seen her?


----------



## sinaasappel

Lol I'll change it later

That moment:infj

@Apple Pine through my iPod I am totally giving you the "I'm judging you face"


----------



## Worriedfunction

Esfp


----------



## karmachameleon

Isfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@BenevolentBitterBleeding ENTJ 6w5 > 3w4/4w3 > 8w7 sx/so


----------



## katsux

hm, entj? aaaaaa i dunno


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@katsux IxTP 5w4 > 9w8 > 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## Fire Away

^enfj


----------



## piano

perf


----------



## Sygma

^ hairy


----------



## Fire Away

^DANk


----------



## karmachameleon

Isfp


----------



## 124567

^Have typed you before, INFP. So Topcatlsd = ENTP

Type me if you havent before  :laughing:


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Infj


----------



## Morfy

ENTP 7w8 3w4 9w1


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ESTP 8w7.


----------



## fuliajulia

istp 9w8


----------



## BatFlapClap

INTP or INTJ? Ah, but I know not all science enthusiasts are NTs . STEREOTYPES :shocked:


----------



## Death Persuades

Guess mine o:


----------



## BatFlapClap

From one psychedelic kitty, to another... an XXFP? Leaning towards ENFP? MAYBE INFP? ISFP? CATNFP! Catnip. You are catnip


----------



## BatFlapClap

Sorry, that was like seven guesses. Or three, but you know. Maybe I should've just gone down the list. You are obviously an ENFP, INFJ, ESTP, INTP, ESTJ!


----------



## Fire Away

^ESFp


----------



## Convex

ENTJ, for some reason.


----------



## sinaasappel

Intj


>.<


----------



## Apple Pine

Totally ExFP

Real @GIA Diamonds will be born soon.


----------



## AuroraSwan

NT


----------



## TimeWillTell

Enfp


----------



## Apple Pine

Entp


----------



## sinaasappel

Estj


>.<


----------



## Ausserirdische

ExFJ


----------



## sinaasappel

Infj


>.<


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Entp.


----------



## sinaasappel

Intp


>.<


----------



## atarulum

infj 974


----------



## RaisinKG

"I am God of New Word!"
-Light Yagami, an ENTJ, the evil Ogrelord


----------



## bleghc

You're like a fluffier Yoda. Except, Albino and a rabbit. Probably likes the idea of being "evil" but the best they can come up with are shitty puns that are somehow meant to be insults. (Don't worry, I prefer the shitty puns.)

ISFP 9w8.


----------



## Ausserirdische

I'll go with ENFP.


----------



## sinaasappel

Ixfj


>.<


----------



## RaisinKG

@Hella Rad Trash

but i love shitty puns they cheer me up!

stepping on the beach ba ba boop!
isfp.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISFJ 4w3.


----------



## RaisinKG

Jack sparrow in an explorer costume is entp


----------



## Ausserirdische

Enfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Major Tom ISFP 9w8 > 4w5 > 7w6 sx/sp


----------



## bleghc

New avatar gives off different vibes. ENTJ 3w2 > 1w2 > 5w4 sx/sp.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

definetely NF. Very good at vibe typing ! :encouragement:

INFx


----------



## Bitterself

ExTP


----------



## RaisinKG

*2deep4u poem*

Uncertainty in a blanket of unique snowflakes, each with their own texture, feel, and aura...

A desire to know the future, of mankind, life, the universe, and everything...

Yet still, holding in it's palms of frost and wind; emitting the vibe of an obscure, pessimistic future...

The answer gleamed from the universe is that of an INTP, you are.


----------



## Kierkegarden

Intp.


----------



## Chamondelle

INFJ

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterPerfect

INFJ 

Now I have a new avatar and profile name. I wonder what ill be typed. 

*waits patiently*


----------



## sinaasappel

Entj


>.<


----------



## psychologic

Isfp


----------



## MisterPerfect

GIA Diamonds said:


> Entj
> 
> 
> >.<


Really now?



rhythmic said:


> Isfp


INTJ


----------



## Schizoid

xNTP


----------



## MisterPerfect

Infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENTj.


----------



## psychologic

Istp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IxFJ.


----------



## Fallen_Jedi

Estp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISxP.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Intj


----------



## Wisteria

Esfj


----------



## MisterPerfect

Enfj


----------



## psychologic

xNTJ 538


----------



## MisterPerfect

Intj


----------



## Bitterself

INFJ gone on the wrong side


----------



## MisterPerfect

Eluid Sade said:


> INFJ gone on the wrong side


Wrong side of what? 

ENTJ


----------



## Bitterself

MisterPerfect said:


> Wrong side of what?
> 
> ENTJ


The wrong side of life, someone rejecting his true self (based on the avatar). Those eyes look very calm, yet mysterious and they transmit fear in your soul, fear of someone knowing you better than you know yourself, fear of what is going to come, of the unknown. To me that avatar of yours looks like someone really intelligent, philosophical and who is using his Fe and Ni to find a hidden meaning in his life, even at the cost of his own self or the cost of other's life.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Eluid Sade said:


> The wrong side of life, someone rejecting his true self (based on the avatar). Those eyes look very calm, yet mysterious and they transmit fear in your soul, fear of someone knowing you better than you know yourself, fear of what is going to come, of the unknown. To me that avatar of yours looks like someone really intelligent, philosophical and who is using his Fe and Ni to find a hidden meaning in his life, even at the cost of his own self or the cost of other's life.


Wow, you got all that just from an Avatar.


----------



## Bitterself

MisterPerfect said:


> Wow, you got all that just from an Avatar.


It's because of Fe XD


----------



## bleghc

Eluid Sade said:


> It's because of Fe XD


How does your analyzation of their avatar indicate Fe? 

@MisterPerfect Your username indicates being a core 3, or at least having a strong 3 fix. 3s' are image-driven people so that much should be obvious. Unless that username was meant to be... what's the word? "Satire" at the concept of being perfect. Would be funny if you had meant that to be irony with the fact the words "Mister" and "Perfect" hadn't been spaced. I can't explain why it happens but your avatar seems to be one that many ENTPs choose. INTP 8w9 > 5w4 > 3 sx/sp, with introversion > extraversion for the mere and far-away gaze. Which, hey, thinking about it now is more of an indicator of Pi than anything else... hmm. I'm unsure. Might just be an influence of your hypothetical self-preservation instinct being second. Or even first. But those are the general vibes I'm getting from you.


----------



## sinaasappel

infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@GIA Diamonds ENTP 7 > 3w4 > 8w7 sx/sp


----------



## sinaasappel

Despotic Nepotist said:


> @GIA Diamonds ENTP 7 > 3w4 > 8w7 sx/sp


you're getting warmer
@Despotic Nepotist Intj


----------



## MisterPerfect

Infj


----------



## sinaasappel

I still think entj


>.<


----------



## atarulum

Entp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Enfj.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Axwell ISFP 7w6 so/sx


----------



## Serpent

Infj


----------



## katsux

estj maybe? ????


----------



## 124567

Yes you actually do look like a female INTP 


YO GUYS: type those you haven't before..and if you want to type the same person you've typed before...do it if there's a change in vibe..otherwise it's just deja vu :laughing:


----------



## sinaasappel

esfj


----------



## Apple Pine

ISFP 9w1


----------



## sinaasappel

infj


----------



## Endologic

Worriedfunction said:


> Esfp


Reading your signature while being on Page 666 was kinda funny.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Emologic INTP 5w6


----------



## candycane75

*@Despotic Nepotist

INTJ
*


----------



## RaisinKG

gemini i type as a Ne-dom...

Happy optimistic face that always looks for new things to do... Ne!
cheerful innocent face... Fi!
red and green attire... Te!
adherence to tradition... Si!

ENFP confirmed!


----------



## sinaasappel

enfp


----------



## sinaasappel

flourine said:


> gemini i type as a Ne-dom...
> 
> Happy optimistic face that always looks for new things to do... Ne!
> cheerful innocent face... Fi!
> red and green attire... Te!
> adherence to tradition... Si!
> 
> ENFP confirmed!


I was ninja'd even though we posted 2 minutes away what??????

we have the same birthday

as for you infp


----------



## candycane75

GIA Diamonds said:


> I was ninja'd even though we posted 2 minutes away what??????
> 
> we have the same birthday
> 
> as for you infp


.
Yes we do have the same birthday! Yay birthday twinkies! I am probably older but I certainly act younger, I am 38.
Yes indeed I am ENFP, you both are correct


----------



## sinaasappel

candycane75 said:


> .
> Yes we do have the same birthday! Yay birthday twinkies! I am probably older but I certainly act younger, I am 38.
> Yes indeed I am ENFP, you both are correct


Congratulations!! twinkies roud: i'm 18 now!!!! and i'm an entp!!
its crazy


----------



## candycane75

GIA Diamonds said:


> Congratulations!! twinkies roud: i'm 18 now!!!! and i'm an entp!!
> its crazy


Oh wow 18! Awesome we may have 20 years difference in physical age but I am sure I act close to your age :wink:. Happy Belated birthday to you!


----------



## sinaasappel

candycane75 said:


> Oh wow 18! Awesome we may have 20 years difference in physical age but I am sure I act close to your age :wink:. Happy Belated birthday to you!


Thanks, Happy belated birthday to you too!


----------



## bleghc

Pe dom is all I've been able to conclude from you. Judging from avatar purely as I never got anything from articulation or your interaction "vibes", ESFP 7w6 > 9w8 > 2w3 so/sp.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENFP 7w6 > 4w3 > 9w1 SX/SO for you, Peabody.


----------



## Tram

Istp


----------



## piano

Isfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Tram ISFP 9w1 > 6w7 > ? sp/so

Eck, ninja'd. Good thing I mention people.
@i cant play the piano INFP 496 so/sp


----------



## atarulum

Infp 4w3 sx sp


----------



## sinaasappel

Infj


>.<


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Entp 

<.>


----------



## Pangelicus

ESTP, your friendly renegade atheist anarchist.


----------



## Bitterself

Entj


----------



## 124567

Getting INFJ vibe.


----------



## Lakigigar

Pangelicus said:


> @Lakigigar INFx 4wx 459


Ow yeah i was planning to type something but probably forgot to do so..


----------



## izyllic

guess which type i am, 2nd try :tongue:


----------



## 124567

@izyllicYou look like some xSFP..but getting XNFP vibe. You also look like an afghan friend of mine in white version :O Btw that's henna on your hand?  
@Lakigigar ISFP. 

You guys are supposed to type the person above you tho :tongue:


----------



## Lakigigar

Havahism said:


> Getting INFJ vibe.


INFJ



izyllic said:


> View attachment 468050
> 
> 
> guess which type i am, 2nd try :tongue:


Based on the photo ENFP


----------



## izyllic

Havahism said:


> @izyllicYou look like some xSFP..but getting XNFP vibe. You also look like an afghan friend of mine in white version :O Btw that's henna on your hand?
> @Lakigigar ISFP.
> 
> You guys are supposed to type the person above you tho :tongue:


i'm feeling INFJ for you, and hey you did pretty good, i'm INFP and yes it's henna


----------



## bleghc

@Lakigigar Definitely introverted. Struggling between Fi and Pi. INFP 9w1 sp/so.


----------



## Bitterself

ENFP 7w8


----------



## sinaasappel

Intj


----------



## atarulum

You know


----------



## sinaasappel

atarulum said:


> You know


I do?


----------



## atarulum

GIA Diamonds said:


> I do?[/QUOTE
> Estp ti


----------



## sinaasappel

atarulum said:


> GIA Diamonds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do?[/QUOTE
> Estp ti
> 
> 
> 
> my avatar is giving off huge se vibes isn't it laughing:
> 
> Infp
Click to expand...


----------



## PandaBoo

Your type? Scum. just kidding XD

It's Ne. ENTP. You're all over the place with different ideas and can't settle on one.


----------



## sinaasappel

RedPandas said:


> Your type? Scum. just kidding XD
> 
> It's Ne. ENTP. You're all over the place with different ideas and can't settle on one.


I was just talking about how confusingly scummy I can seem :laughing:

Intj 6w5


----------



## Bitterself

@RedPandas INTP The last time I checked you only had 2 red pandas. The numbers are increasing roud: @GIA Diamonds ENTP


----------



## Ravxn

intp??


----------



## PandaBoo

GIA Diamonds said:


> I was just talking about how confusingly scummy I can seem :laughing:
> 
> Intj 6w5


Cause your Ne was all over the place, but it's all good! 

Wow :O INTJ? Interesting, that's a first.



Eluid Sade said:


> @RedPandas INTP The last time I checked you only had 2 red pandas. The numbers are increasing roud:
> @GIA Diamonds ENTP


Yes, people have been donating their red pandas to me. Would you consider donating your red panda to me? roud:



Ravxn said:


> intp??


INFP.


----------



## Bitterself

RedPandas said:


> Cause your Ne was all over the place, but it's all good!
> 
> Wow :O INTJ? Interesting, that's a first.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, people have been donating their red pandas to me. Would you consider donating your red panda to me? roud:
> 
> 
> 
> INFP.


Sure  Here you go


----------



## sinaasappel

Ravxn said:


> intp??


capricorn vibes strong



RedPandas said:


> Cause your Ne was all over the place, but it's all good!
> 
> Wow :O INTJ? Interesting, that's a first.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, people have been donating their red pandas to me. Would you consider donating your red panda to me? roud:
> 
> 
> 
> INFP.


LOL

You seemed like it in the game thread :kitteh:


----------



## PandaBoo

Eluid Sade said:


> Sure  Here you go
> View attachment 468810


That's one of my favorite red panda sisters!  It would be great if you can drop her off at my visitor's message area so I can pick her up and be reunited again! *panda roll*

Since you're so kindhearted, I'm going to guess ISFJ as your type. 




GIA Diamonds said:


> LOL
> 
> You seemed like it in the game thread :kitteh:


I'm a lot of things. :wink: Is it the excessive note taking? (you should have seen the first game I played with Dizzy where I roasted him big time. Huge wall-o-text of evidence against him. If it was anyone else, they would have sweated big time. XD)


----------



## Fire Away

^IN5p


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Entp 8w7 sp/sx


----------



## RaisinKG

uh wat? soz i wuz sweepin' on da jawb...

cul isfj ^


----------



## atarulum

A well istp se 7w8 8w7 3w2 sx sp


----------



## RaisinKG

intj god of the new world!


----------



## Klaro26

Enfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INFJ 3w2 > 9w1 > 6w5 sp/so


----------



## Bitterself

Isfp


----------



## Pangelicus

INTJ for the nihilist poetry with a certainty which speaks of extreme reductivism.


----------



## candycane75

Intp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENFP 7w6 > 4w3 > 9w1 so/sp


----------



## jjcu

Istp 9w8


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@jjcu ISFP 9w8 > 6w5 > 3w4 sp/so


----------



## Klaro26

Estj 8w7 3w2 5w6 sp/so


----------



## Fire Away

^ENTj


----------



## atarulum

Entp


----------



## atarulum

Estp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@atarulum ISTJ 1w9 sx/sp


----------



## RaisinKG

the two guys facing each other and staring each other down like their flies to eat some flowers are actually secretly friends, and obsessive best friends at that.

the guy at the centers clearly the father of both, yet the sons are both not genetically related at all somehow. paradoxxxxxxxxxxx

ENTP!!!!!

edit: one logical explanation: clones!!!!!!!!


----------



## atarulum

isfj


----------



## RaisinKG

god of the new world! entj you must be!


----------



## atarulum

Into 5w6


----------



## Klaro26

Isfj 3w2


----------



## RaisinKG

beeee you tiful...

sense of fashion = se
said ti = ti dom

istp


----------



## WorldzMine

Not sure what "vibe" means but ISFP?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INTP 5w6 > 9w1 > 4w5 sp/so


----------



## RaisinKG

lel entp again

dat isfj vibe tho, despite Fe being my lowest function.


----------



## bleghc

Certainly have Pe as either your dominant or auxiliary. Maybe ENFP 8w9 sx/sp.


----------



## Fire Away

^ENFj


----------



## RaisinKG

ahhh, business is boomeranging!

ENTx,


----------



## Ausserirdische

Hm. ENFP?


----------



## Pangelicus

ISFP 4w5 469


----------



## Diavolo

Enfj


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infj.


----------



## Schizoid

xNFJ


----------



## Wisteria

Intj


----------



## 124567

INFP :crazy:


----------



## Jakuri

xNFJ


----------



## Fire Away

^INFx


----------



## Beyond_B

Infp / isfp


----------



## Wisteria

Isfp


----------



## Retsu

Infp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Estj.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESTp.


----------



## jjcu

Entj


----------



## RaisinKG

ESxP


----------



## Fire Away

^im59


----------



## atarulum

Estp


----------



## sinaasappel

Jakuri said:


> xNFJ


deeeeeemoooooo 



atarulum said:


> Estp


Intj or entj 
death note feels


----------



## Jakuri

GIA Diamonds said:


> deeeeeemoooooo


Cool! someone noticed...especially since no one around me irl knows Deemo, despite its popularity (or perhaps it's not as well-known as I think?).
I love rhythm games, and Rayark creates great games. Deemo>Cytus though. What a sad but touching story. I like Deemo art better too.

ENTP 7w6-3w4-9w8


----------



## sinaasappel

Jakuri said:


> Cool! someone noticed...especially since no one around me irl knows Deemo, despite its popularity (or perhaps it's not as well-known as I think?).
> I love rhythm games, and Rayark creates great games. Deemo>Cytus though. What a sad but touching story. I like Deemo art better too.
> 
> ENTP 7w6-3w4-9w8


I agree that no one I know seems to play these games either. I'm always advocating for someone to play games with me and they usually pocket veto it XD

I don't know.... I like Cytus better (just a bit)

Especially because of Bloody Purity and Ververg

But my favorite Deemo song would probably be Utopiosphere or the saika(?) remix

Inxp?


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

intp? I got it right! (TopcatLSD's guess)

the upper is prolly entj or something


----------



## WorldzMine

ENTP And sorry for stuff and things 

Oh I got beat to the punch... this one's for Gia


----------



## RaisinKG

the powah is mine! mwahahahahaha! ENTJ!!!


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISFJ 6w5 > 9w1 > 4w3 sp/so


----------



## atarulum

I thought ﻿the exact same thing


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Good for you.


----------



## atarulum

Thank you


----------



## sinaasappel

^^ the thankful type 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Retsu

Yoruichi is ENTP so


----------



## RaisinKG

i think when you typed me as ISFJ, you mean't the opposite; ENTP! Far too high my Ne is to be ISJ.

Above is ENFJ because batgirl


----------



## bleghc

INFP 9w1 so/sp.


----------



## Max

Istj 6


----------



## RaisinKG

Estp


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Intp


----------



## Klaro26

Intj 4w5


----------



## RaisinKG

That fi Dom ness of a dress tickles my fancy


----------



## 124567

Used to get ENXP vibe before..now INXP.


----------



## Fallen_Jedi

INFJ, second option INTJ.


----------



## Beyond_B

ENTJ or ESTP


----------



## sinaasappel

Infj


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Klaro26

Istp 3w2


----------



## Beyond_B

Enfp


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Infp I think


----------



## RaisinKG

a mysterious entj who has mastered the art of nature and his sending of beasts to the underworld

_I wonder if people actually imagine my avatar saying my signature _


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

ENTJ? I'm a bit flattered and weirded out at the same time.

I'm gonna go with...hmmm...probably a Delta from the signature and communication style...Seems intuitive...Gonna go with INFP. Maybe ENFP.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Fenix Wulfheart ISTP 8w9 > 6w5 > 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## RaisinKG

CLOSE ENOUGH.
ENFP 7w6


----------



## atarulum

Intp 5w6


----------



## Amelia

^INTJ type 5

I'm not entirely sure how you guess someone's type through "vibes" on a forum, But hey, I'm down.

**Edit: Woah, I was way off. Lol


----------



## AuroraSwan

Infp.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@AuroraSwan INFP 9w1 > 4w5 > 6w5 sx/sp


----------



## Klaro26

Esfp 7w6 so/sx


----------



## Libra Sun

ENFP 4w3 sx/so


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

this is INTJ!!!!!


----------



## Enistery

enfp.

don't know enneagrams too well, so i won't bother.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENTJ 7w8 sp/sx


----------



## Klaro26

Intp 5w4


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Klaro26

Intj 5w4


----------



## atarulum

Infj 1w2 or 4w5


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@MrGeorgeSmiley Based on the two John Le Carre novels that I've read, I thought Smiley was an ISTP. Overall, however, my gut instinct tells me INTP. 

5w6 so/sx


----------



## Libra Sun

ESTP 3w4 sx/so


----------



## sinaasappel

Isfp


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

@GIA Diamonds

ENFP


----------



## Enistery

Esfj.


----------



## RaisinKG

clearly, ISFP.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

@Axwell ISTJ? Getting a Te-Fi vibe..
@flourine ENTP? And Enneagram 7?


----------



## fleursdetilleul

Intp...?


----------



## 124567

INTP :happy:


----------



## Libra Sun

Isfp


----------



## Superfluous

ISFP or INFP


----------



## Klaro26

Enfp 9w1


----------



## fleursdetilleul

Isfj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@1531 INFP 6w7 (694) sp/so


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Enfj


----------



## Klaro26

Infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Klaro26 ENFJ 7w6 > 2w3 > 1w9 sx/so


----------



## candycane75

ENTP 7w5


----------



## Libra Sun

ISFP 2w1


----------



## Klaro26

INFP 4w5


----------



## QueenOfCats

INFJ 9w1 or 2w1 sp/sx or sx/sp


----------



## Libra Sun

INFP 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## fuliajulia

isfp 4w3 chaotic neutral


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INTJ 5w6 sp/so


----------



## Klaro26

Istp 6w7


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Esfp


----------



## fleursdetilleul

intj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## bleghc

Two pop-culture icons in your whole profile as far as I'm concerned, seeing Pe from both quotes and not just the existence of the smile but the way it's expressed in your avatar seems ExFx to me... but because of the quotes, guessing ENFP?


----------



## Libra Sun

Infp


----------



## sinaasappel

Isfj 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Entp


----------



## sinaasappel

Intp 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTP 8w7 sx/sp or 7w8 sp/sx


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Enfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

I get no impression. Therefore, ISxJ 9w1. roud:


----------



## fleursdetilleul

entj


----------



## sinaasappel

isfp


----------



## Watercolourful

ENFJ + Enneagram 7 or 3


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Watercolourful INFP 5w4 sx/so


----------



## sinaasappel

Watercolourful said:


> ENFJ + Enneagram 7 or 3


3w4 
For you intj 6w5



Despotic Nepotist said:


> @Watercolourful INFP 5w4 sx/so


You estj 7w6??????
(I really have no idea now that you have a new profile pic)


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Entp 3w4 :happy:


----------



## sinaasappel

Earthious said:


> Entp 3w4 :happy:


Yes the very screwed up sx/so kind X.x

Intp 9w1


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

What about sp type? (No reason, I'm just curious)


----------



## piano

sup ESFP?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Esfp <3


----------



## piano

WE ARE ALL ESFPS AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

You chose a great type, esfp one.


----------



## sinaasappel

Earthious said:


> What about sp type? (No reason, I'm just curious)


no...my tritype is 359 so I seem sp (I've considered it though)


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## piano

definitely an ENTP


----------



## sinaasappel

i cant play the piano said:


> definitely an ENTP


Isfp 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## piano

GIA Diamonds said:


> Isfp
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


no... ESFP


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Istj


----------



## piano

haha ESFP!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I never said I was kidding...

lol jk ESFP


----------



## piano

i didn't ask if you were kidding, ESFP!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfp


----------



## piano

now you're gettin it, IENSTFJP!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

damn right PJFTSNEI


----------



## AddictiveMuse

AddictiveMuse said:


> Esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfp esfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfpesfp


If you look at it long enough it starts looking like pest and not esfp. 
That's just an observation and not typism I swear.


----------



## piano

ahahaha yes ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ


----------



## AddictiveMuse

ZYXWVUTSRQPONMLKJIHFEDCBA

writing the alphabet backwards takes some serious thought. 

I've reached a new low.


----------



## piano

life is backwards it is meaningless why are we here why are we even breathing ISFJ!


----------



## sinaasappel

What the hell 
>.>



Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intp.


----------



## Diavolo

Estp


----------



## Nick_

Would have guessed xNTP without looking at the signature


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Nick_ INTP of some sort


----------



## AuroraSwan

Entp.


----------



## 124567

Yup thought ISFJ before I checked 

03.37 and am still awake


----------



## counterintuitive

INFP. Avatar screams Fi.

Just checked. Yup.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Very INFJ.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Crescent

^ entp


----------



## Klaro26

Isfj


----------



## atarulum

Isfp


----------



## Klaro26

Infp


----------



## ProfessorPregraduate

Isfp


----------



## Klaro26

Intp


----------



## StarFollowed

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

female itachi is infj confirmed


----------



## jjcu

Maybe Enfp.


----------



## Diavolo

Intj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## bleghc

The picture is ridiculously INFP (i.e. flower child trope). If not that, ISFJ. Only saying INFP because the username sort of implied that.


----------



## ObservantFool

Entp


----------



## Diavolo

Isfp


----------



## atarulum

Isfj 4


----------



## Retsu

ESTP 7
@atarulum ...ESTJ!? get over to the clubhouse!


----------



## AuroraSwan

ESTJ 6w7/3w2/9w1


----------



## Handsome Jack

When you post in the wrong thread.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Handsome Jack said:


> When you post in the wrong thread.


Guess the type based on vibe? Yeah I got the thread right...


----------



## shameless

AuroraSwan said:


> Guess the type based on vibe? Yeah I got the thread right...


Infp

Damn it I was considering ISFJ or ISFP first should not have defaulted


----------



## Klaro26

Isfp


----------



## Schizoid

Signature looks Ni, Avatar looks Se. 

Definitely has Ni/Se in your top 4 functions, and also a feeling type, although I'm unsure whether your feeling function is directed inward or outward.


----------



## atarulum

Estp


----------



## Diavolo

Isfj


----------



## Klaro26

Entj


----------



## Blue Soul

Isfp.


----------



## ObservantFool

Infj


----------



## Retsu

Pretty ISFP


----------



## Crescent

Entj


----------



## atarulum

Goethe said:


> Isfj


Why is that 

Dude enfp


----------



## counterintuitive

Crescent said:


> Entj


IxFx.... ISFJ?



atarulum said:


> Why is that
> 
> Dude enfp


Your signature is awesome. ENFP? Ah, no, you have ESTJ listed. Cool.


----------



## Retsu

counterintuitive said:


> IxFx.... ISFJ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature is awesome. ENFP? Ah, no, you have ESTJ listed. Cool.


ENFP
unicorns


----------



## AuroraSwan

If not ESTJ, then ISTJ.


----------



## WorldzMine

Isfj

Edit: Looked after I posted-- yay me.


----------



## Diavolo

atarulum said:


> Why is that
> 
> Dude enfp


I did not meant to type you


----------



## 124567

Obviously ISTP

..*checks* Yup


----------



## Mr inappropriate

I see Enfp ?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ISTJ 6w5 > 8w9 > 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## Baphomet

Estp


----------



## atarulum

Goethe said:


> I did not meant to type you


Its cool 

Infj


----------



## Baphomet

Esfp


----------



## Nyte

INTP or ISTP.


----------



## QueenOfCats

Ultimate INFJ 2 seductress


----------



## Baphomet

enfp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFJ. Looking away from the camera..


----------



## Baphomet

Infp


----------



## Worriedfunction

Istj.


----------



## Blue Soul

Infp.


----------



## Super Luigi

intp or infj
honestly not sure because the signature quote sounds fe but the avatar pic looks ti


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

A Doctor Doom mouse experimenting with chemistry sets and Bob Dylan.. and the mention of ISFP on the signature.


----------



## jjcu

Xntj.


----------



## Vaka

IxTJ but I think the fact you only have replies to forum games and personality tests lately makes you seem detached, so that's where my view it coming from


----------



## Super Luigi

LuvGen said:


> A Doctor Doom mouse experimenting with chemistry sets and Bob Dylan.. and the mention of ISFP on the signature.


That's not a definitive typing for me, by the way.
@lycanized
I could see INFP for you.


----------



## Diavolo

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

oooooh scary ESTP


----------



## Libra Sun

Istp


----------



## RaisinKG

tough INTJ looking like their walking tip toe into mordor


----------



## sinaasappel

Lol


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

an even tougher looking ESTP trying to look tough by acting tough and toughening up to tough up some tough guys


----------



## Baphomet

ExFP


----------



## Super Luigi

INxJ


----------



## RaisinKG

Wise you are, wiseeeee old INTJ...


----------



## Super Luigi

I feel like maybe you see me as an INTJ because that's what you are.
:happy:


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Doctor Doom ENFP 5w4 > 9w8 > 3w4


----------



## RaisinKG

wat, why u think i am intj bro? 

above is obviously a pimp and a player. ENTJ 8w7

also @Doctor Doom, how would an INTJ child look like my cute and awkward avatar?


----------



## AuroraSwan

Enfp


----------



## sinaasappel

Esfp 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

you kinda remind me of my idol Iron man, who is also ENTP.


----------



## Super Luigi

flourine said:


> wat, why u think i am intj bro?
> 
> above is obviously a pimp and a player. ENTJ 8w7
> 
> also @Doctor Doom, how would an INTJ child look like my cute and awkward avatar?


I've just noticed a trend among INTJs online that tend to believe other people are INTJs, too.
Maybe it's because they want to feel not so alone.

INTJs have an Ni-Fi loop, and your avatar could be representing both in a way that only you could really understand.


----------



## Baphomet

ISxP


----------



## Meret

Intj


----------



## Super Luigi

:crying: :sad:


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Enfj?

Edit: oops, was meant to @flourine.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Intp.


----------



## RaisinKG

the beauty of nature... infp it is... hmmmm


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Uses Homura as avatar, must be INTJ.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

ghostfire01 said:


> Uses Homura as avatar, must be INTJ.


how is homura intj? i thought she was intp (maybe make a new thread in guess the type section?).

above is a clear and cut disappointed INTP who accidentally lit his slack on fire, which burnt his delicious snack! boohoo!


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

flourine said:


> how is homura intj? i thought she was intp (maybe make a new thread in guess the type section?).
> 
> above is a clear and cut disappointed INTP who accidentally lit his slack on fire, which burnt his delicious snack! boohoo!


I don't said Homura was INTJ, I said _you_ were INTJ for using her as avatar. I think Homura is INFP, though.

I've changed my mind, you're ISFJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

man, i really do have an identity crisis in MBTI don't I (I'm either typed as that or NTP, mainly it seems).

what makes you think ISFJ? my sig seems heavily NFP because dreams.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

flourine said:


> man, i really do have an identity crisis in MBTI don't I (I'm either typed as that or NTP, mainly it seems).
> 
> what makes you think ISFJ? my sig seems heavily NFP because dreams.


Dunno, just sensing the ISFJ vibe. But your sig is indeed very NFP-ish.


----------



## RaisinKG

that character is starting to seem a bit like a bored INTJ though.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

flourine said:


> that character is starting to seem a bit like a bored INTJ though.


I don't know what his type is, but you're probably correct. Btw, we're derailing the thread.


----------



## Ausserirdische

What flourine said.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Major Tom ENFP 7w6 > 9w8 > 4w3 sp/so


----------



## RaisinKG

Still an ESTP type 3 trying to project his VOOOOOcals


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Slightly off-topic, but @flourine, do you know what your type is? My guess now is ENFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

I'm still quite uncertain about my type, though a LOT of people are saying some High Ne type, so xNxP, and my IRL behavior coincides with that too.

The space below is an XXXX.


----------



## AuroraSwan

What if I said xSFJ? What if I said that Ne doesn't equal randomness, creativity, or humor? Not saying you believe that, but maybe it's a wrongful association you have.

There are countless SFJs who think they're NFPs, in my opinion. I was one of them (until I realized that half the online personality community can't even tell Si from Fi, and that they really have no idea what they're talking about).


----------



## RaisinKG

I know Ne isn't randomness, creativity, or humor, and that everyone has an N, S, T, and an F function, but I'm very certain I'm a High Ne user, although I don't remember much of my past aside from kept things.


----------



## AuroraSwan

flourine said:


> I know Ne isn't randomness, creativity, or humor, and that everyone has an N, S, T, and an F function, but I'm very certain I'm a High Ne user, although I don't remember much of my past aside from kept things.


Okay.  What makes you say that? (I'm actually genuinely inquiring/investing in your type now, which is kind of overstepping the bounds of this thread, but I'm doing it anyway.)


----------



## RaisinKG

* *




1. I think outside the box, usually in things I find an interest in. (Just look at what I immediately think of when I see "complete time control"). Though I see thinking outside of the box as seeing from another perspective, which I can do with ease, and I can also at times find how they got to that point. Often, when presented with two options, I select "door number three"
2. The moment I see something new, I grow filled with excitement. I love the unknown and embrace change (sudden changes, and bad ones aside)
3. I explode with possibilities and ideas to the point where I am terribly indecisive with them.
4. I can link two apparently different things.
5. I like trying out new things because "it's fun"
6. Sometimes lacks control over own emotions 
7. Addicted to being appreciated and respected (Lack of control over Fe?)
8. Socially clueless when younger (I knocked over a rack of cups of flowers of another class in elementary school and I didn't get why I had to apologize)
9. Wants knowledge, just for it's own sake. 
10. Sweats the details
11. Head in the clouds AND Absent minded.
12. Grasps the Big Picture with ease, and starts with that first, then fills in the details later.




http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/785994-rethinking-my-type-help-2.html

I also thought up of this in a matter of minutes (Copypasta'd from the above thread, which was copied from a superpowers thread)

* *




clearly, full time control outstrips all the other powers. I can even manipulate time to the point where i mimic other powers (manipulate emotions by accelerating aging of a brain? fly through time? SUPER speed by speeding up myself through time? yeah right! Heal people by making them younger! Send in stuff from other timelines, unlimited resources and supplies! Precognition through complete mastery of time! Stop time (and it can be indefinite too) so it appears I'm teleporting! Cure diseases by aging the offending bacteria / virus / whatever pathogen so fast they get killed off!)
I can do things over and over until I master them!

Add: I can even have infinite stamina by just reversing my cells' age back a few seconds, so unlimited endurance!




Enneagram 9 is probably what makes me avoidant to conflict.


----------



## AuroraSwan

flourine said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I think outside the box, usually in things I find an interest in. (Just look at what I immediately think of when I see "complete time control"). Though I see thinking outside of the box as seeing from another perspective, which I can do with ease, and I can also at times find how they got to that point. Often, when presented with two options, I select "door number three"
> 2. The moment I see something new, I grow filled with excitement. I love the unknown and embrace change (sudden changes, and bad ones aside)
> 3. I explode with possibilities and ideas to the point where I am terribly indecisive with them.
> 4. I can link two apparently different things.
> 5. I like trying out new things because "it's fun"
> 6. Sometimes lacks control over own emotions
> 7. Addicted to being appreciated and respected (Lack of control over Fe?)
> 8. Socially clueless when younger (I knocked over a rack of cups of flowers of another class in elementary school and I didn't get why I had to apologize)
> 9. Wants knowledge, just for it's own sake.
> 10. Sweats the details
> 11. Head in the clouds AND Absent minded.
> 12. Grasps the Big Picture with ease, and starts with that first, then fills in the details later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/785994-rethinking-my-type-help-2.html
> 
> I also thought up of this in a matter of minutes (Copypasta'd from the above thread, which was copied from a superpowers thread)
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clearly, full time control outstrips all the other powers. I can even manipulate time to the point where i mimic other powers (manipulate emotions by accelerating aging of a brain? fly through time? SUPER speed by speeding up myself through time? yeah right! Heal people by making them younger! Send in stuff from other timelines, unlimited resources and supplies! Precognition through complete mastery of time! Stop time (and it can be indefinite too) so it appears I'm teleporting! Cure diseases by aging the offending bacteria / virus / whatever pathogen so fast they get killed off!)
> I can do things over and over until I master them!
> 
> Add: I can even have infinite stamina by just reversing my cells' age back a few seconds, so unlimited endurance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enneagram 9 is probably what makes me avoidant to conflict.


Okay. Some of this seems like Ne, some is clearly not. I wouldn't rule out the possibility of NP for you at all, but I wouldn't be closed off to others as well.


----------



## RaisinKG

I know I know, it's just that some NP type is the most likely, and I do know that the most reliable person when it comes to typing is yourself, apparently.


----------



## Nick_

ESFP in my opinion


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Infp?


----------



## Jakuri

INTJ? that serious, expressionless face.


----------



## Meret

Intuitive Ti user... INFJ or INTP?


----------



## Diavolo

Infp


----------



## Klaro26

Estp


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

ENTJ.

And geez, I need to change my avatar, it seems to be way too much INTJ-ish.


----------



## Retsu

Intp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​INxJ


----------



## Schizoid

Enfp


----------



## AuroraSwan

INFP 4w3


----------



## candycane75

Infj


----------



## Klaro26

Infp 4w3


----------



## Ausserirdische

INFJ but I also get Ne vibes from that sig about c-c-c-c-changes


----------



## Nick_

Isfp


----------



## floodbear

isfp


----------



## TimeWillTell

intp #YaY


----------



## leictreon

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

Yar bar fiddle Dee Dee being an INTP is alright to me do you want because an INTP is free, you are an INTP.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Feeler, Ne/Si axis.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Infj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Sarge, we have an ESTJ reporting for duty.

Edit: was directed at major tom


----------



## Crescent

Isfj


----------



## Bunny

Infp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​xNTJ


----------



## leictreon

ISFP, just like the actual David Bowie


----------



## AuroraSwan

Isfp.


----------



## leictreon

Infp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

leictreon said:


> Infp


xnfp


----------



## RaisinKG

weirdly awkward! INTP!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infj


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Infj


You're so INTP it hurts


----------



## leictreon

that has to be the most INTP-ish avatar ever


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Si-Te (ISTJ), 6w7, 4w5, 9w8


----------



## sinaasappel

Infj :3


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AuroraSwan

ENxP 3w4/4w3.


----------



## RaisinKG

Loves Nature = IxFP because they love plants and animals obviously
Loves the surrounding environment = Se
ISFP is confirmed y'all


----------



## hauntology

introverted Ne user... INxP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Rin Tezuka ISFP 6w7 sp/so


----------



## leictreon

Freddie Mercury? ESFP incarnate. I hope he's having fun with his ISFP friend David Bowie in Heaven.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ESFPs that is correct an actor of sorts


----------



## hauntology

Despotic Nepotist said:


> @_Rin Tezuka_ ISFP 6w7 sp/so


isfp...? I've been debating my type, haven't looked into that.. I will ponder on it.


----------



## RaisinKG

Artist = ISFP


----------



## Super Luigi

enfp


----------



## Klaro26

Esfj


----------



## RaisinKG

The measure of ESxPigence is how ESxPness you have in your Se-ness.


----------



## Bunny

Enfp


----------



## bleghc

!!! YOU'RE NOT DEAD. What a delight! 

And you've "converted" yourself to extraversion as well. Jokes - at the implication that extraversion was inferior to introversion. And "jokes" to the idea that you could necessarily convert.

You changing your type makes a fair amount of sense, though. On the internet, it's difficult to determine whether people are extroverted or introverted just because people tend to be revealing on it, anyhow. For the most part. You definitely have strong Pe, though. Leaning towards Se over Ne primarily because I find that with STPs in particular, they have a more... "domineering" personality. Not as sure about 5w4, maybe cp6w7 or 8. Or even 3w4. 

But, meh - I've gotten myself accustomed to associating STPs with those Enneatypes so. STP at the very least, though - I agree. And sp/sx?


----------



## Bunny

Hella Rad Trash said:


> !!! YOU'RE NOT DEAD. What a delight!
> 
> And you've "converted" yourself to extraversion as well. Jokes - at the implication that extraversion was inferior to introversion. And "jokes" to the idea that you could necessarily convert.
> 
> You changing your type makes a fair amount of sense, though. On the internet, it's difficult to determine whether people are extroverted or introverted just because people tend to be revealing on it, anyhow. For the most part. You definitely have strong Pe, though. Leaning towards Se over Ne primarily because I find that with STPs in particular, they have a more... "domineering" personality. Not as sure about 5w4, maybe cp6w7 or 8. Or even 3w4.
> 
> But, meh - I've gotten myself accustomed to associating STPs with those Enneatypes so. STP at the very least, though - I agree. And sp/sx?


Just undead :tongue:

Haha.
I honestly am stuck between I & E but as far as STP goes, I am set with that.
It's difficult, I find myself to be an Introvert (in most senses of the word and not just because I prefer to be by myself a lot) but somehow ESTP fits me in ways that ISTP does not.
I figured I'd try out ESTP as my type for a while and see how it goes. I have had people type me as ESTP before.

A 3w4? That's interesting, I do see it as part of my tri-type (obviously) but I'd never considered it for my main e-type.
I have thought about 8w7.

5w4 seems to have always fit me best.
Especially maybe now because _if_ I am an ESTP then perhaps the 5w4 keeps me more introverted.
I probably can come off to some as sp/sx so, I can see that misconception at times.

They are very common types for STPs for sure :nods: I get that.
5 is probably more common for ISTPs, 3 & 8 perhaps lean a little more towards ESTP :not sure: 

~

As for you I still see ENFP vibes, the Ne dominance shows itself in your posts and avatar/signature :I think:
You give off a fluttery faerie vibe which I correlate with ENFPs for some reason. Which is a good thing lol not making fun.
I find you to be in-tune with your emotions as well.

I would say 9w8 or perhaps a 7w6, I honestly forget what your e-type was (or if you ever had yours up) but that is what I see.

sp/sx vibes.



Whoever is next feel free to skip me and type Hella since I had just posted before.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Based on vibe I'd say IxFx


----------



## Baphomet

Entj


----------



## RaisinKG

The way to wisdom is to simply DANCE! Like Michael Jackson! An ExTP you could be!


----------



## Meret

Entp


----------



## Super Luigi

infp


----------



## The red spirit

Istj


----------



## Klaro26

Intp


----------



## AuroraSwan

Intp


----------



## Super Luigi

AuroraSwan said:


> Intp


I know that the thread title says *vibe* but do you have any reasons for intp?


----------



## Bunny

Infj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INFJ 4w3 sx/sp.


----------



## Kitty23

ESTP 7w8 soc/sex


----------



## Super Luigi

esfj 2w1


----------



## GoggleGirl

Hey peeps. Whatcha think bout meh???


----------



## sarasalad1234

Interesting how everyone comments on these forums to see what others perceive them by. You would have to give me a paragraph essay of your thoughts in order for me to be able to make an educated guess of your type. So I'll just say you are all INFJs since thats the most common type on any thread anyway.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IxTJ.


----------



## inregardstomyself

benevolentbitterbleeding said:


> ixtj.


isfp?


----------



## Kitty23

Entp


----------



## Meret

Isfj


----------



## The red spirit

Isfp


----------



## Meret

Istp


----------



## bleghc

ISFP. It took me, at maximum, a quarter of a second to get the "aesthetic side of Tumblr" vibes from you. Maybe the reactive tritype as well, or something similar.


----------



## veritatis splendor

Enfj


----------



## Bunny

Entp


----------



## Meret

^ISTP





Hella Rad Trash said:


> ISFP. It took me, at maximum, a quarter of a second to get the "aesthetic side of Tumblr" vibes from you. Maybe the reactive tritype as well, or something similar.


Haha, I don't even have Tumblr  But I feel flattered, honestly, don't have much Se, but would like to.


----------



## Nick_

Infj


----------



## The red spirit

Isfj


----------



## jjcu

I think Xntp.


----------



## The red spirit

xSFP


----------



## Allyrah

Estp?


----------



## Kitty23

INFP 4w5 with some 2 in there


----------



## Allyrah

Kitty23 said:


> INFP 4w5 with some 2 in there


I'm not sure if we're supposed to reply or not, but WOW you're good at guessing. That's really impressive!


----------



## Lakigigar

Kitty INFJ 2


----------



## Kitty23

> I'm not sure if we're supposed to reply or not, but WOW you're good at guessing. That's really impressive!


XD well, thank you!


----------



## Bitterself

IxFJ (leaning towards INFJ) 2w1 9w1 6w5


----------



## Lakigigar

Bitterself said:


> IxFJ (leaning towards INFJ) 2w1 9w1 6w5


Me or Kitty?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ISFP 4w3, 6w7, 8w9


----------



## Bitterself

Lakigigar said:


> Me or Kitty?


Kitty
For you (just based on avatar) IxFP (leaning towards INFP) 9w8 4w5 6w7


----------



## RaisinKG

Creeeeepy cat... me thinks an IxFP


----------



## Bitterself

But I love cats :dispirited: 
ESTJ for being so mean :laughing:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

INTP 4w5 5w4 9w1


----------



## Kitty23

Intp


----------



## Bitterself

Occams Chainsaw said:


> INTP 4w5 5w4 9w1


Good guessing of the enneagram (except that it is 6w5 and not 5w4, but I mistyped as an 5w4 for a long time). I've also mistyped as an INTP.
Ni dominant for you (not sure about T/F) 4w5 5w4 9w1 (same) sx/sp


----------



## Oyashiro-Sama

^^entp 7w6 ^^


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Oyashiro-Sama ENFP 6w7 > 2w3 > 8w7 sx/so


----------



## Kitty23

ENTP 7w6


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENFP 4w3 sp/sx


----------



## inregardstomyself

leictreon said:


> i like that infpish vibe


isfp!


----------



## AuroraSwan

Isfp.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

already typed Q m8 ENTP he is


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ISTJ 9w1


----------



## RaisinKG

Wo_ooooon_der if the new avatar, sig, and profile picture will change vibe, will it?

believe I typed above guy, I did


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I don't believe I saw. Refresh my memory


----------



## RaisinKG

Naw I just changed my avatar, profile, and sig after you did what you did, want to change things up a bit


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Still Ji Type 9. Both times you've had a shy character peering in: reserved, wary, soft.


----------



## bleghc

INTJ 1w9 sx/sp with a strong 7w8 fix. Or vice-versa. Your heart fix, probably last, I'd imagine to be 3 though can't really imagine what wing might be preferable. Maybe purely 3.

And because I've typed you a shit amount of times before, I'll add in new personality systems.

If you've heard of _Oldham Personality Styles_, Idiosyncratic > Self-Confident > Serious. And, can't be arsed to think of other systems but might add them in later.


----------



## RaisinKG

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Still Ji Type 9. Both times you've had a shy character peering in: reserved, wary, soft.


what? my current avatar doesn't look shy at all.



> reserved, wary, soft.


My avatar looks like the exact opposite of that.


----------



## backdrop12

Estp?????


----------



## Kitty23

ESFP type 7w6


----------



## RaisinKG

ISFP, type 6w7


----------



## backdrop12

flourine said:


> ISFP, type 6w7


Weird , I was getting a more INFP vibe from the individual , but eh whatever X3.


----------



## RaisinKG

Doge is ENFP


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

awww so cute! ESFP.


----------



## Kitty23

ISFP 9w1


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Enfp...lol :kitteh:


----------



## Kitty23

ISFP 9w1


----------



## backdrop12

Earthious said:


> Enfp...lol :kitteh:


hmmmmmmmm I cannot decide if its the INTJ deathstare or an ENFP being bored out of his or her mind. Thus , thinking about tacos 8D


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

backdrop12 said:


> hmmmmmmmm I cannot decide if its the INTJ deathstare or an ENFP being bored out of his or her mind. Thus , thinking about tacos 8D


8D 

Esfj or estp. Fe for the dog...

Estp!


----------



## backdrop12

Earthious said:


> 8D
> 
> Esfj or estp. Fe for the dog...
> 
> Estp!


8D 

YAY I am adventurous >:3 ... I think


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enfp


----------



## Bunny

INTP 5w6 sp/so


----------



## Klaro26

Isfj


----------



## bleghc

Signature-wise, I'd assume you to be a perceiver. Just because of the connotation of intelligence to adaptability. Because of the ambiguity in terms of what you'd need to adapt (i.e. thoughts, to physical environment, etc...), can't really relate it to a specific function. Maybe Ne? At least Pe > Ji. I'll guess ENFP. The girl in your avatar is totes a manic pixie dream girl. Just look at the picture on TV Tropes:










I'll stick with ENFP. As for Enneagram type, 7w6 > 4w5 > 8w9 sx/sp. 

*EDIT (to thoughts)*: INFP/EII (in Socionics) with subtype of Ne in Socionics. Because I'm not really sensing the extraversion/Pe (leaning towards Ne) besides your quote.


----------



## fuliajulia

@Butterfly Destroyer 
I recognised your style before I had read your signature!
You'll always be an ENFP to me.
:kitteh:


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@therandomsciencegirl Heya! Been a while...

ENFJ 9w8 > 2w3 > 5w4 sx/so


----------



## AuroraSwan

Entp!


----------



## Nick_

Infj!


----------



## jjcu

Intj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Isfp


----------



## Super Luigi

intp


----------



## RaisinKG

Infj


----------



## leictreon

Intp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@leictreon INFP oppressing an ESTJ flower with love XD

9w1 sx/sp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Always seemed like a street protestor. Or is that someone else? Probably someone else.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Always seemed like a street protestor. Or is that someone else? Probably someone else.


Nope. That's someone else. I'm the one you've consistently typed as an INFJ. :kitteh:


----------



## bleghc

leictreon said:


> Awwwww thank you, you're too kind!
> 
> Actually, you guessed right at first! I'm an INFP enneagram 4w5 > 5w4 > 9w8 sx/sp. I just happen to enjoy ridiculously adorable stuff :blushed:... and *it's not a bunny, it's a goat boy from Undertale*.


Jesus _fuck_, I'm blind. :laughing: Thanks for the clarification. And, yeah - a lot of what I judged from was your avatar and it screamed out the optimistic tritype to me, was just unsure in what order. Just from skimming some of your latest posts now, not a lot of opinions have changed. But kind of interesting to think about, especially compared to what I originally thought you to be.


----------



## RaisinKG

I wonder whats your input on me


----------



## bleghc

... (Ignore me.) :ninja:


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Okay, here we go again.
@Butterfly Destroyer -> ENFJ


----------



## Max

If you can see past the windshield, you'll get it.

XNTX (guess).


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp


----------



## bleghc

Agh. 

@flourine You're one of the more confusing members on here. I think, maybe, INTP 9w1 sp/sx with a strong 3w4 fix. It's a bit difficult to type you as I feel you're not as concerned as most of the rest of us on here about "appearing a certain type or way" but just from some of the statements I've seen you make about how you describe yourself, seems a bit Ti. Thought Te at first, but I couldn't really... _see_ INTJ. Or any other Te dom or aux for the matter. 9w1 sp/sx because you seem like a very "go-with-the-flow" kind of person. Apathetic to a lot of their environment but occasionally seeks out to "feel the rush of things" if that makes any sense. I think this is true especially in the case you find it benefits you. 

If the next person who wants to go has already typed me, feel free to skip. Gonna come back in like 10-15 posts or now, byeee. Hopefully.


----------



## QueenAtaraxia

mikankoneko said:


> intj?


for me? off by one letter


----------



## Max

flourine said:


> Entp


I'm really the furthest thing from an ENTP, believe me.

Butterfly, you vibe xxFP big time. Am inclined to go xSFP because of your personal analyses though.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Butterfly Destroyer said:


> @flourine You're one of the more confusing members on here. I think, maybe, INTP 9w1 sp/sx with a strong 3w4 fix. It's a bit difficult to type you as I feel you're not as concerned as most of the rest of us on here about "appearing a certain type or way" but just from some of the statements I've seen you make about how you describe yourself, seems a bit Ti. Thought Te at first, but I couldn't really... _see_ INTJ. Or any other Te dom or aux for the matter. 9w1 sp/sx because you seem like a very "go-with-the-flow" kind of person. Apathetic to a lot of their environment but occasionally seeks out to "feel the rush of things" if that makes any sense.


 @flourine

I think she deciphered you.

Edit: this thread is frenetic, so many posts, I can't keep up with it (but maybe I'll try).


----------



## Super Luigi

^ intp duh
whoops, when I posted this, ghostfire's post was not there


----------



## Max

INTx?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Isfj


----------



## atarulum

Intp


----------



## leictreon

ISTJish


----------



## sinaasappel

A very cute avatar


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

Esfj


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP's cracked inner world or INTP's innihilistic nature. Both have no qualm at seeing post apocalyptic animes.


----------



## Diavolo

xSTP


----------



## sinaasappel

istp


----------



## RaisinKG

ISTP xD


----------



## StarFollowed

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp


----------



## AuroraSwan

Intp/esfj/intj/esfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## Bunny

Intp


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Istp


----------



## Super Luigi

intj


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Enfj


----------



## Bitterself

ENFP 3w4


----------



## candycane75

Infp 5w4


----------



## Super Luigi

enfp
:tongue:


----------



## GoosePeelings

INxJ


----------



## Kitty23

Istp


----------



## Max

flourine said:


> This analysis is 300% serious and 150% my honest opinion
> @RicoGuy Suga Suga, how you get so fly m8? You sound like you like cars! And you like driving things! Oh and you really like acting cool in public! This makes me think your an ESTP! I mean, I love how your offering free stuff, but those things are so monstrous and frightening! If Only I didn't have Thingophobia!
> 
> Your love of fun and glamor points towards a 7w8 enneagram! Just look for the greatest fun in life, adventure is the next road to you!


I tried not to cry reading this.


----------



## Super Luigi

RicoGuy said:


> I tried not to cry reading this.


LOL
"Location: Inside her"
"Status: Single"

:laughing:


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Charles Xavier INFJ 1w9 sp/so 

Based largely on the quote in the sig


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

we'are all good ol lion wolfs on the inside.

INTJ


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Intj


----------



## PandaBoo

Quirky quirk quack - INTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

RedPandas said:


> Quirky quirk quack - INTP.


It's Quarktastic!
You're from that Goggle.com thing.


----------



## Kitty23

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi-Dom


----------



## 5tarrynight

enfj?


----------



## Klaro26

Infp


----------



## Morfy

Intj


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Infp


----------



## Klaro26

Infj


----------



## Super Luigi

isfp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Isfj


----------



## Klaro26

Infj


----------



## Super Luigi

intp


----------



## Bunny

Intj


----------



## Diavolo

estp


----------



## Super Luigi

istp


----------



## MisterPerfect

Intj


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Entp


----------



## dani mckay

enfj


----------



## Bitterself

Entj


----------



## 124567

@Dissonance INFX..I do get a mix of infj/infp vibe :crazy:

again love ur avatar and that owl :blushed:


----------



## RaisinKG

INFJ because mystic


----------



## atarulum

Istp


----------



## Diavolo

ExTJ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istj


----------



## zombiefishy

estp


----------



## McFluff

Enfp??


----------



## RaisinKG

INFJ because Yuno Gasai


----------



## Diavolo

Infp


----------



## Kitty23

Xstp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISxJ


----------



## Klaro26

Intj 5


----------



## The red spirit

INxP


----------



## Bunny

Isfp


----------



## atarulum

Isfp


----------



## zombiefishy

ixfp


----------



## Kitty23

Isfp


----------



## zombiefishy

enfp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Infp


----------



## Nick_

Infj


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Silence team everyone. INFP


There is never any silence in my mind
Such wow, much craziness!
:crazy:
Lol

Entj


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp


----------



## sinaasappel

Enfj :tongue:


----------



## Kitty23

ISTP with some type 7 in there


----------



## Retsu

never doubted you as ISTJ


----------



## Agniete

Isfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Agniete ISFJ 9w8 > 6w5 > 4w5 sp/so


----------



## easter

Estj


----------



## sometimes

@Despotic Nepotist ENTP 8w7 3w4 5
@easter ENFP 4w5 7w8 9w8 idk


----------



## Agniete

Despotic Nepotist said:


> @Agniete ISFJ 9w8 > 6w5 > 4w5 sp/so


You could tell all of this from my avatar? Interesting, I could try another picture


----------



## Max

ISFx?

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Retsu

ESTP d00d


----------



## Max

Retsu said:


> ESTP d00d


Nope. 

XSxJ.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

pippylongstocking said:


> @Despotic Nepotist ENTP 8w7 3w4 5
> 
> @easter ENFP 4w5 7w8 9w8 idk


Seems like every other person thinks I'm an 8w7 or 7w8 lol. Care to explain?


----------



## piano

ESFP 7w6


----------



## PerilousPirahna

@carpe omnia ISTP


----------



## Max

Your username sounds very ENTJ haha

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sometimes

Despotic Nepotist said:


> Seems like every other person thinks I'm an 8w7 or 7w8 lol. Care to explain?


Don't know much about enneagram but your username and signature seem to be related to matters of power so I figured that would be something an 8 might be into. And I got a 7 vibe which I see you actually are. But yeah that's where the 8 came from. Didn't think too deeply into it but I guess that's it.


----------



## RaisinKG

Classic IxFx


----------



## Nick_

Non stereotypical ENTP


----------



## sinaasappel

Estp-eeezy


 #teamalmost


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@GIA Diamonds 

ExTP 7w8 > 3w4 > 8w9 sx/sp


----------



## sinaasappel

^^That's interesting 

Intj


----------



## floodbear

DN: enfp
GiaD: entp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wytch said:


> Mostly ENTP.
> 
> @Grandmaster Yoda skipped me, I am saddened by this.


You seem like one of them attention hogging ENFJs right about now


----------



## Gossip Goat

Istp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Enfj 9, 6, 3.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENTP because he is like Donald Trump who is now an ENTP.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ESTJ, for bullying Wolfie even when she's wounded.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I would like one big message. That is all. Then this will be temporarily put to rest.


Okay. Did you already finish the 80 questions questionnaire in the socionics sub-forum? If so, link me to it and we'll start from there. I may ask you philosophical questions.

I do not want to analyze your treatise on Kant, which was edited and written in a particular way, resembles essay format, and does not seem to capture your voice in spontaneity, which is what I need.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Word Dispenser said:


> Okay. Did you already finish the 80 questions questionnaire in the socionics sub-forum? If so, link me to it and we'll start from there. I may ask you philosophical questions.
> 
> I do not want to analyze your treatise on Kant, which was edited and written in a particular way, resembles essay format, and does not seem to capture your voice in spontaneity, which is what I need.


This seems unanswered.
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-socionics-type/403378-i-shall-bite-again.html


----------



## DOGSOUP

@Grandmaster Yoda, how are you everywhere, and who is next in line?


----------



## RaisinKG

An ISFP, you may be. Watching the sunset you are.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Enfp


----------



## Bitterself

Gossip Goat said:


> Enfp


Avatar-ENFJ, but not that sure about this one
Signature-ENTP
Profile pic.-INFJ


----------



## TimeWillTell

xnfp I>E


----------



## Bitterself

xNTP


----------



## Sygma

Infp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

DOGSOUP said:


> @Grandmaster Yoda, how are you everywhere, and who is next in line?


I am omnipresent.
The above user is an INFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

introverted feeling


----------



## Bunny

INTP, perhaps 6w5.


----------



## Jakuri

ISTP with greater access to tertiary Ni. 8w7-5w?-4w3 sx/sp. Especially the avatar is written sx all over the place 
Good to see you around more often @Wytch


----------



## Kitty23

ISFP either 4w3 or 6 with either wing.


----------



## Ominously

Isfj


----------



## sometimes

Intp


----------



## DOGSOUP

SFJ with a strong Ti.


----------



## Bunny

Esfj 9w8


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJness: 101%


----------



## Ominously

Entp


----------



## jjcu

Intj


----------



## sinaasappel

Istj


 #teamalmost


----------



## DOGSOUP

Intuitive despot, but I'm gonna say ESTP 7w8 because I can.


----------



## sinaasappel

DOGSOUP said:


> Intuitive despot, but I'm gonna say ESTP 7w8 because I can.


I like the 'tude

The picture reminded me of Intp but it's so small on Tapatalk I can't tell what it is


----------



## Morfy

Entj?


----------



## sinaasappel

Morfinyon said:


> Entj?


Ninja'd


----------



## RaisinKG

Ninja = Introverted Perceiver
Ninjas dont like action = Ne over Se
Ninjas are traditional = Si
Ninjas follow their own code = Fi

INFP CONFIRMED!


----------



## DOGSOUP

GIA Diamonds said:


> I like the 'tude
> 
> The picture reminded me of Intp but it's so small on Tapatalk I can't tell what it is


I've been practising it a lot, and I am glad you like it  What comes to the pic, it portrays the reddest sunset I ever witnessed... for real.

Lots of traffic here...

@Morfinyon, it may be just Enjolras there, but the vibe I sense comes from a ESFP 8w9. 
@flourine, I don't know why I keep getting STJ vibe from you, I honestly don't know. Maybe the pic? But signature does hint inferior Fe, so... I'm gonna leave it here.


----------



## RaisinKG

Dogs are loyal = Fe
Dogs love company = Extrovert
Dogs point fingers at cats = Inferior Ti
Dogs love action = Se

ENFJ is confirmed ppl


----------



## StarFollowed

Still INTJ


----------



## DOGSOUP

Infp?

/almost!


----------



## piano

istj


----------



## bleghc

It's hard. I find it difficult to identify whether you have Fi or Fe, if I have to be honest. All I've really confirmed to myself about you was being either Se/Ni or Ni/Se, as well as being a feeler... which leaves two possibilities, I believe: either ISFP or ENFJ. I've always just assumed ISFP before having a conversation about your type with others but ENFJ with a highly developed Se makes sense, especially if combined with being an sx dom as I'm almost certain that's your dominant instinctual variant... sx/sp, probably - just a bit more from gut-feel, though. Saying ENFJ over INFJ just because of the Se component of it - can't imagine it inferior. 8w9 > cp6w7 (5 also possible, cp6 definitely seems like it would at least be there) > 4w3.


----------



## RaisinKG

ENFP dreaminess is real


----------



## Bunny

INTP, 6w5, sp/so


----------



## Klaro26

Istp 4w5 sx


----------



## Schizoid

Infj


----------



## Klaro26

Infj 5


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

Enfj


----------



## AuroraSwan

INFP 4, INFJ 4w5 as alternative


----------



## RaisinKG

wow. good infj, such deepness. Very abstract it is.


----------



## sinaasappel

Intp


 #teamalmost @Apple Pine I'm mentioning you :dry:


----------



## Klaro26

Entp


----------



## sinaasappel

Infj 


 #teamalmost @Apple Pine I'm mentioning you :dry:


----------



## Diavolo

Enfp


----------



## sinaasappel

Istp 


 #teamalmost @Apple Pine I'm mentioning you :dry:


----------



## sinaasappel

GIA Diamonds said:


> Istp
> 
> 
> #teamalmost @Apple Pine I'm mentioning you :dry:


YaY


----------



## Baphomet

Estp


----------



## sinaasappel

Enfj?


 #teamalmost @Apple Pine I'm mentioning you :dry:


----------



## Baphomet

GIA Diamonds said:


> Enfj?
> 
> 
> #teamalmost @Apple Pine I'm mentioning you :dry:


close actually


----------



## sinaasappel

Mantra said:


> close actually


I know *facepalm*

I thought infj at first because of your username

But then your profile pic made me think estp (orange always makes me think estp) so I was like enfj >_<


----------



## Baphomet

GIA Diamonds said:


> I know *facepalm*
> 
> I thought infj at first because of your username
> 
> But then your profile pic made me think estp (orange always makes me think estp) so I was like enfj >_<


LOL ORANGE MAKES YOU THINK ESTP??!?!?!
Interesting...how come?

And that deduction is reasonable, I would probably come up with that if I had both those types floating in my head.


----------



## sinaasappel

Mantra said:


> LOL ORANGE MAKES YOU THINK ESTP??!?!?!
> Interesting...how come?
> 
> And that deduction is reasonable, I would probably come up with that if I had both those types floating in my head.


Idk orange is a pretty blunt/opaque color, I usually think Se and estp is severely blunt so....


----------



## Baphomet

GIA Diamonds said:


> Idk orange is a pretty blunt/opaque color, I usually think Se and estp is severely blunt so....


Ah, lol okay...If I didn't already check your profile thing, it would have been obvious now to go with ENTP instead of ESTP lol..


----------



## Bitterself

Ni/Fe, which means INFJ


----------



## Bitterself

GIA Diamonds said:


> Idk orange is a pretty blunt/opaque color, I usually think Se and estp is severely blunt so....


Is it because all Sp types in here are orange/brown?
https://www.16personalities.com/personality-types


----------



## leictreon

I see INFP there


----------



## sinaasappel

Bitterself said:


> Is it because all Sp types in here are orange/brown?
> https://www.16personalities.com/personality-types


No, I think of a darker orange though that is a good website (look below)










It's a good book too!


----------



## RaisinKG

i agree with @GIA Diamonds it is a good manga cover


----------



## Klaro26

Estj


----------



## RaisinKG

interesting typing , that's a first for kizaru

Above: Reminds me of an INTP character.


----------



## JaguarPap

Are you supposed to give something that gives vibes?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

IxTJ


----------



## JaguarPap

Whose vibe are we guessing? The above poster?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

@JaguarPap you are giving me an IxTJ vibe.


----------



## JaguarPap

LuvGen said:


> @JaguarPap you are giving me an IxTJ vibe.


Oh, derp. I get an NFP vibe from you.


----------



## JaguarPap

*Gives vibes.


----------



## Max

INTx


----------



## The red spirit

xSTP


----------



## Baphomet

Isfj


----------



## JaguarPap

I'm INTJ


----------



## sinaasappel

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> ESTP just like a Tusken Raider


XD XD XD you get an esfp vibe for that!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GIA Diamonds said:


> XD XD XD you get an esfp vibe for that!


There is no Fi to speak of


----------



## piano

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Lousy metacarpus appendages


estj obv! now type me like one of your french girls before i go bananas


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

carpe omnia said:


> estj obv! now type me like one of your french girls before i go bananas


Why don't you do the PerC judgment nonsense thread? You are unreliable like an ISFP.


----------



## Max

INTx guess I

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## piano

estp



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Why don't you do the PerC judgment nonsense thread? You are unreliable like an ISFP.





> [MENTION=195978]@*capre* omnia


capre

CAPRE!


----------



## Sporadic Aura

an ENFJ masquerading as an ISFP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

carpe omnia said:


> estp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capre
> 
> CAPRE!


Capre sounds better. You should do it, it will cure me of my illness.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Capre sounds better. You should do it, it will cure me of my illness.


You skipped over me like the filthy ESFP you are!


----------



## Diavolo

Isfp ?


----------



## The red spirit

Istp


----------



## sinaasappel

Isfp


 #teamalmost @Apple Pine I'm mentioning you :dry:


----------



## The red spirit

GIA Diamonds said:


> Isfp
> 
> 
> #teamalmost @Apple Pine I'm mentioning you :dry:


Offtopic:why you always mention Apple pine?


----------



## sinaasappel

The red spirit said:


> Offtopic:why you always mention Apple pine?


Insiders


----------



## Max

why do i always get xstp? lol

entp

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

because gangstas are stereotyped as ESTP.


----------



## Max

flourine said:


> because gangstas are stereotyped as ESTP.


looooolll Frankie J is the furtherest thing from a gangster.

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## The red spirit

Entp


----------



## Max

entp?

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sporadic Aura said:


> You skipped over me like the filthy ESFP you are!


Silence sporadic origami


----------



## Kitty23

Intj


----------



## JaguarPap

xNFP


----------



## Bunny

JaguarPap said:


> Some of that bias is coming from a preconception via Ni hint hint, and subjective and not personalized to whomever it is directed at.


You made it seem like it was your own personal belief but okay.
Sensors and Intuitives do use Ni (technically everyone does really if you count shadow functions).



> Furthermore, you are showing (now that I am actually looking) stp, which, wouldn't give a vibe radically different from an sfp. I could be wrong, I'm not looking at the function stacks, or going by theory, just raw conjecture.


Although they obviously have similarities, I think the vibes of them (besides the stackings) can be unarguably different but again we are all just guessing here.

You may not think so because you seem to think that "N"s are too different than "S"s but ISTJs & INTJs are often confused for one another.



> --Another tangent--
> I am getting vibes that BvS is better than the reviewers purported it to be by most of the general audience. Thus, I'm off to the movies!


I miss Bale but okie dokie have fun Mister.

@JaguarPap 
I should type you again given the game.
ISTJ, still.
I am not being snarky by saying that, I respect ISTJs quite a bit & many can be highly intelligent.
(Think Sheldon Cooper who basically bleeds Si)
They can also appear as "N"s sometimes when going through an Inferior/Ne loop.


----------



## Kitty23

Estp


----------



## RaisinKG

Always thought Kizaru would emit an ENTP vibe.


----------



## AuroraSwan

ENxP over INxP.


----------



## leictreon

ISFP nature


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

leitreon I really like your profile drawing by the way. INFP.


----------



## JaguarPap

Entp


----------



## bohemianx

Istj


----------



## Klaro26

Infp


----------



## piano

INFx


----------



## Jakuri

Istp?


----------



## Bunny

Infj


----------



## Klaro26

Istp 4w5 sx


----------



## 5tarrynight

infj


----------



## piano

most likely ISFJ


----------



## leictreon

Notus Asphodelus said:


> leitreon I really like your profile drawing by the way. INFP.


Thank you! My best friend did it.

Also, above poster = ESTP


----------



## The red spirit

Intp


----------



## 5tarrynight

infp?


----------



## sinaasappel

Esfp?


 #teamalmost @Apple Pine I'm mentioning you :dry:


----------



## Klaro26

Entp 7


----------



## BroNerd

Infj


----------



## The red spirit

Infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@The red spirit That spark looks like an abstract symbol of the spark of innovation and unrestricted creativity, as well as the light of guidance and wisdom.

ENFP 714 sx/sp


----------



## Klaro26

Entj 8


----------



## Gossip Goat

Infx


----------



## piano

IxFJ


----------



## Ausserirdische

ExTP


----------



## Gossip Goat

Esfp


----------



## Diavolo

Isfp ?


----------



## RaisinKG

wolverine is istp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@fluorine INFP 5w6 so/sp


----------



## TimeWillTell

Some Mystical Dom + Some Forging Tool

Mystical Forger


----------



## DOGSOUP

Yikes... first I was like INTJ, then I was like ISTJ.

Keep both and run with it.


----------



## RaisinKG

dominant function -> Sun
auxilary -> Set

Sun-Set confirmed!


----------



## DOGSOUP

Huh?

Flour. ESTJs love baking. That must be it!

(If we're going to be serious and all, NTP the science team and all that... but don't mess with the ESTJ in chemistry class!)


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

I think the Sun must be ESFP, so I'm going with that.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

flower has to be ISFP


----------



## TimeWillTell

Light has to be N-dom.

If light is edgy, it's Ji.

ENxP.


----------



## RaisinKG

but cheerful light this, perhaps two eggs you should be, eggs are both Se-doms, so ESFP you might be.


----------



## sinaasappel

Estj


 #teamalmost @Apple Pine I'm mentioning you :dry:


----------



## TimeWillTell

That corner eyeing is Fe indicative. The "sensuality" of the avatar seems Si.

ESFJ


----------



## sinaasappel

TimeWillTell said:


> That corner eyeing is Fe indicative. The "sensuality" of the avatar seems Si.
> 
> ESFJ


Intj


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

flourine said:


> flower has to be ISFP


Wrong, flower is obviously ISFJ.



flourine said:


> but cheerful light this, perhaps two eggs you should be, eggs are both Se-doms, so ESFP you might be.


I think it's a bike, but bikes' are also Se-dom.

Above is an stylish ESTP because sunglasses.


----------



## sinaasappel

Infp? If not intp?


 #teamalmost @Apple Pine I'm mentioning you :dry:


----------



## MisterPerfect

Isfp


----------



## sinaasappel

MisterPerfect said:


> Isfp


Lol isfp >_>


----------



## TimeWillTell

X-Men. I'd say


----------



## MisterPerfect

GIA Diamonds said:


> Lol isfp >_>


Are you saying that is my type?

Above is INFJ


----------



## sinaasappel

MisterPerfect said:


> Are you saying that is my type?


I'm wondering how you got to that vibe XD


----------



## MisterPerfect

GIA Diamonds said:


> I'm wondering how you got to that vibe XD


I not read enough of your stuff to get an impression of you. So I went off your Avi


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

@MisterPerfect

You didn't even reply to my previous suggestion, though... Was it way too much off the mark?


----------



## TimeWillTell

Especially Serious Trolly Joker for @MisterPerfect

Ghostfire some Ni-Fe blocking there. ENTP


----------



## RaisinKG

estp.avi


----------



## MisterPerfect

ghostfire01 said:


> @MisterPerfect
> 
> You didn't even reply to my previous suggestion, though... Was it way too much off the mark?


What was it?



TimeWillTell said:


> Especially Serious Trolly Joker for @MisterPerfect
> 
> Ghostfire some Ni-Fe blocking there. ENTP


The hell does Trolly Joker mean?



flourine said:


> estp.avi


ESFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

da heck does mister perfect mean? me no get.


----------



## TimeWillTell

MisterPerfect said:


> What was it?
> 
> 
> 
> The hell does Trolly Joker mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ESFJ


I'll tell you if you unquote me so that I can correct my previous guess and then requote it with my new guess. Deal?


----------



## TimeWillTell

TimeWillTell said:


> I'll tell you if you unquote me so that I can correct my previous guess and then requote it with my new guess. Deal?





flourine said:


> da heck does mister perfect mean? me no get.


AMRG : Anti-Male-Racist-Gurl


----------



## MisterPerfect

TimeWillTell said:


> I'll tell you if you unquote me so that I can correct my previous guess and then requote it with my new guess. Deal?


Im not sure where it is.. We are so derailing this thread *tears*



flourine said:


> da heck does mister perfect mean? me no get.


Thats Complicated. 

Take a guess!


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

MisterPerfect said:


> What was it?


ISFP.



TimeWillTell said:


> I'll tell you if you unquote me so that I can correct my previous guess and then requote it with my new guess. Deal?


What? Sorry, I got slightly confused...


----------



## RaisinKG

time will NOT tell

above: gremmy is prolly an ESTP.


----------



## Nick_

Intp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Nick_ ISTP 5w4 > 8w7 > 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## MisterPerfect

despotic nepotist said:


> @nick_ istp 5w4 > 8w7 > 3w4 sx/sp


intj


----------



## 5tarrynight

intj


----------



## sinaasappel

Enfj? I know we've been over this


 #teamalmost @Apple Pine I'm mentioning you :dry:


----------



## TimeWillTell

esfp since it could be that external sensuality > internal ethics.


----------



## sinaasappel

TimeWillTell said:


> esfp since it could be that external sensuality > internal ethics.


XD weren't you calling me Sp a few weeks ago?

Mr. Entp


----------



## TimeWillTell

GIA Diamonds said:


> XD weren't you calling me Sp a few weeks ago?
> 
> Mr. Entp


Weeks ago feels like years ago tbh 

Mrs. ISFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

Those three elephants study Wumbology. Wumbology is correlated with 100% INTPness


----------



## sinaasappel

TimeWillTell said:


> Weeks ago feels like years ago tbh
> 
> Mrs. ISFJ


Lol I'm not introverted to save my life though >_<

Mr. extra nervous frantic person XD


----------



## PandaBoo

Hello, Ms. Extrovert.


----------



## RaisinKG

I think the avatar above has a Ph.D. in Wumbology, too. = INTPness


----------



## PandaBoo

flourine said:


> I think the avatar above has a Ph.D. in Wumbology, too. = INTPness


I have a Ph.D in cuteness, as well.

ISTP for you.


----------



## sinaasappel

Intpandas


 #teamalmost @Apple Pine I'm mentioning you :dry:


----------



## RaisinKG

Master shifu! 
Istj!


----------



## ObservantFool

Istp


----------



## DOGSOUP

Ha I would have said ESFP 8w7!
Your avatar is just lovely.


----------



## fleursdetilleul

INFJ

-goes on profile to check-


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Profile name (Ni) or (Si). Profile picture reminds me of a mix of ISFP/INFP. 

*INFP.*


----------



## sinaasappel

Enfj


----------



## jjcu

Entp or Estp.


----------



## sinaasappel

Estj


----------



## Max

ENxP


----------



## sinaasappel

Intp


----------



## Ominously

ENxP


----------



## fleursdetilleul

INFJ

You might want to hide your siggy next time though


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## MisterPerfect

Infj


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

INFP because romance


----------



## fleursdetilleul

INTP

-goes on to profile to check-


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Isfp?

edit: close enough...


----------



## sinaasappel

Intp


----------



## sometimes

Estp


----------



## sinaasappel

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

ESFP because Yoruichi with glasses


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Last poster on the previous page is clearly an ESFJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

yup yea definitely no contest

Above is an obvious woman, who is also ISTP


----------



## SheWolf

Poster above looks ESTJ base on avatar vibe.


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTJ just because.


----------



## piano

ISFP because idk


----------



## RaisinKG

INFPness incarnate

EDIT: tfw you get all 4 functions off


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Infj.


----------



## RaisinKG

was the INFJ vibe because of the sage avatar?
above: ENTP because performer that looks like a clown


----------



## piano

ENTJ perhaps...


----------



## SheWolf

I'd say INFP


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

ESFP. The whole sensual creep towards the point of view just does something. The cloak is a nice touch. 


@flourine Nope.


----------



## RaisinKG

maybe


----------



## SheWolf

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> ESFP. The whole sensual creep towards the point of view just does something. The cloak is a nice touch.


Haha, pretty funny since that is my type. ;3


----------



## Ominously

Estp? :0


----------



## DOGSOUP

ISFP? INFP? My, my. Can't decide.
Enneagram.. 4 with either 3 or 5 wing is my best guess.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Isfj


----------



## DOGSOUP

Definately Se in there somewhere... ENTJ? ESTP?


----------



## SheWolf

^
I'm going with ENTP. Maybe INTP.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Not much to go off of. Avatar made me think INFJ!


----------



## Ominously

....isfj?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Enfp


----------



## Max

IxTx

Yes. We're getting warmer, Dearies 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Enfp.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Entj


----------



## zombiefishy

intp



WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Do I really vibe ESFP dat much Mr. Spidero?! D:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


si \0/


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Estp.


----------



## Max

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> Enfp.


INTP

Dearie dear. 


zombiefishy said:


> intp
> 
> 
> 
> si \0/


*dances to the beat.* 
Ouch! Cracked a hip!


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP just because.


----------



## Nick_

INTP just because.


----------



## Max

ISxp


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Diavolo

ExTP


----------



## sinaasappel

Infj


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

An ENTP.


----------



## zombiefishy

isfp


----------



## Retsu

Entp


----------



## Ominously

Infj.


----------



## sinaasappel

Intj just cuz...


----------



## piano

ENFJ _maybe_


----------



## zombiefishy

enfp


----------



## 5tarrynight

entp


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Easily persuaded to avoid studying for exams by a text based game. ENTP.


----------



## zombiefishy

:laughing:

ExTJ for you


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Isfj.


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ just because.


----------



## Ominously

ENTJ because why not?


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ because Kurisu.


----------



## Ominously

@flourine Christina**  lol


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Intj.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Isfp.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Entp.


----------



## RaisinKG

@Ominously 4kids dubbed


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

It's annoying when you do that. You skip over people often. I want to see how you type her, for goodness' sake.

Redeem.


----------



## RaisinKG

its a beautiful day. birds are singing and flowers are blooming.


----------



## zombiefishy

Estj :3


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ENTP. I don't like that I did you twice. Trying to work around the others.

Apologies, @Doktorin Zylinder 

I'm not sure what more one can do except ask that the next person replace my typing with yours


----------



## RaisinKG

the next person is an INTP


----------



## Klaro26

Estj


----------



## zombiefishy

infj


----------



## The red spirit

Entp


----------



## veritatis splendor

infp


----------



## zombiefishy

isfp


----------



## DOGSOUP

What part do insects play in your psychology? Or do you just like shoking people? (The spider is cheerful enough, but that "imma gonna climb through your eye" kind of creeps me out).

ESFP? ESTP? We just don't know. But you see how easily I'd assume Se plays a major role.


----------



## Max

DOGSOUP said:


> What part do insects play in your psychology? Or do you just like shoking people? (The spider is cheerful enough, but that "imma gonna climb through your eye" kind of creeps me out).
> 
> ESFP? ESTP? We just don't know. But you see how easily I'd assume Se plays a major role.


Are you me in another body?


----------



## zombiefishy

xSFP


----------



## DOGSOUP

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Are you me in another body?


Afraid so.
Cough. 
But it isn't so bad, right?

Oh. And I was meant to ask you... Exactly what free stuff are thou marketing to us?


----------



## Max

DOGSOUP said:


> Afraid so.
> Cough.
> But it isn't so bad, right?
> 
> Oh. And I was meant to ask you... Exactly what free stuff are thou marketing to us?


No. I am awesome lol so no.

Click and ye shall receive


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ acting swag


----------



## Adena

Istj


----------



## RaisinKG

ISFJ because Virgo


----------



## piano

ISTP maybe


----------



## Max

flourine said:


> INTJ acting swag


This is my favourite "typing" after Hard Ass ESFJ lol.


----------



## RaisinKG

a Lost INTP with no sense of direction


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

esfp


----------



## RaisinKG

cool guy has to be ESTP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@November ISTP 5w6 > 1w9 > 3w4 sx/sp 
@fluorine INTP 5w4 > 8 > 4w3 so/sp


----------



## Ominously

Intj.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Notus Asphodelus INTP 9w8 > 7w6 > 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## Nick_

Intp 5


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

gEeeeeeNT dunked oP!


----------



## piano

Isfp?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Entp.


----------



## RaisinKG

gEt duNkeT on!


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Enfp.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Istp


----------



## sinaasappel

Isfj
:tongue:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Istp


----------



## sinaasappel

Estj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

Uploading... 25%... 50%... 75%... 99%...

i've gotten a ton of work done today. a skeleton.


----------



## Eram Sum Ero

INFP 4w5


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

istp


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Estp


----------



## RaisinKG

ISTP just because.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Arto

Enfp?


----------



## sinaasappel

Infp


----------



## Max

Q the miserable said:


> Estj


No no that joke's well played out. Sorry haha. ExTP you prankster.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Now I think of an ENTP. Yet you lack what many perceive to be sadism.


----------



## Max

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Now I think of an ENTP. Yet you lack what many perceive to be sadism.


Not in the bedroom... No 

You're definitely INTx to me. Can't see you as a sensor at all.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Q the miserable Your identity is always changing, but you maintain a demeanor of frolic. 6w7 sp/so

I'll be damned if I can definitively pinpoint your MBTI. :tongue:


----------



## RaisinKG

Ideas are more than just Names, they convey Feelings... and adam sander will always a person to be Judged.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

flourine said:


> *I*deas are more than just *N*ames, they convey *F*eelings... and adam sander will always a person to be *J*udged.


Very clever, very clever.

Even though i'm Not exactly the type to Take credit for stuff like this, i think i'll use the same thing and Pass it off as my own.

7w6 > 9w8 > 3w4 sp/so


----------



## JaguarPap

Isfp


----------



## JaguarPap

flourine said:


> ideas are more than just names, they convey feelings... And adam sander will always a person to be judged.


intp


----------



## JaguarPap

wontlythemoonbear said:


> not in the bedroom... No
> 
> you're definitely intx to me. Can't see you as a sensor at all.


esfp


----------



## Max

JaguarPap said:


> esfp


Is the raging Fe-Se inside me! XD

You seem like ISFP? 
Thinking outside the box here.
Haha. I know. You considered INTJ for your type but is fun to mix things up a little based on the vibes I get.


----------



## JaguarPap

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Is the raging Fe-Se inside me! XD
> 
> You seem like ISFP?
> Thinking outside the box here.
> Haha. I know. You considered INTJ for your type but is fun to mix things up a little based on the vibes I get.


My sister is ISFP, I have seen what it looks first hand and how to grows and lives out first hand. I had to deal with ISFP everyday for a large part of my life; that is a cognitive combination alien to my own ontology.

It is hard to vibe people online, even if they have something in their avatar that "screams a type" I will get different vibes sometimes. I get lots of Se guesses for me, because I cultivated a particular aesthetic. Truth be told, though, I'm a professional designer and it is an expression of that—at some level.


----------



## Max

JaguarPap said:


> My sister is ISFP, I have seen what it looks first hand and how to grows and lives first hand. That is a cognitive combination alien to my ontology.


Unless you disintegrate or loop like crazy xD. She's still you but not you. Like an ESTP is me but not me.


----------



## JaguarPap

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Unless you disintegrate or loop like crazy xD. She's still you but not you. Like an ESTP is me but not me.


No.


----------



## JaguarPap

leictreon said:


> isxp


infp vibe big time.


----------



## Max

JaguarPap said:


> No.


You still have Ni Te Fi and Se in different orders. Not like she's ESFJ xP


----------



## JaguarPap

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> You still have Ni Te Fi and Se in different orders. Not like she's ESFJ xP



I know. One of my bosses and two best friends are ESFPs and I find we are complimentary to each others in a lot of ways. I think it is because of the shared reverse order of functions. I do have to make a specific intention to speak in very concrete terms; they help me get my "immediate sh*t" together frequently.

ESFJ is the biggest clash, I find. ISTJ is next, for me.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Oh. I know you from another forum.  

ExxP vibe.


----------



## Max

JaguarPap said:


> I know. One of my bosses and two best friends are ESFPs and I find we are complimentary to each others in a lot of ways. I think it is because of the shared reverse order of functions. I do have to make a specific intention to speak in very concrete terms; they help me get my "immediate sh*t" together frequently.


Yeah. I find that sensors help me get more stuff done than I usually should. Especially Se doms. I have my own ideas and ways of doing things but I use them to implement my stuff sometimes haha. Especially when I'm deep in thought or tired. Too much sensory stuff tires me out after a while. I need to go and have a wander sometimes. Mind wander.


----------



## Bunny

Enfp


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

INTJ ^


----------



## Nick_

Istp


----------



## Klaro26

Entp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ah an ESTP


----------



## piano

ENFJ revolutionary


----------



## Max

ENFP? I dunno. 
Could be some xNFJ also.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Some extrovert...


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Klaro26

Istp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

i can feel the ENTP radiating through the air


----------



## leictreon

"Your best friend", ISTJ.


----------



## piano

ISFP? maybe ISFJ


----------



## AuroraSwan

Isfp


----------



## Max

IxFx 

Yeah, I think it's hard to pin down people sometimes, especially high Fe users.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## piano

your type is hard to pin down... ENFJ, perhaps?


----------



## Max

carpe omnia said:


> your type is hard to pin down... ENFJ, perhaps?


Well, that's what I currently type as and think it fits pretty well xD (although, definitely not in the stereotypical sense of the 'ENFJ' persona). 

I think you are an xNFx of some sorts? I could see you using either Ne or Ni, but with a decent usage of your thinking/judging functions, depending on where you lean towards in terms of NP or NJ.

Am I close?


----------



## Ominously

Enfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Ominously ISFJ 9w1 > 2w3 > 5w6 sx/so


----------



## DOGSOUP

ENTx no questions asked.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

cock a doodle doo!

ESTP


----------



## piano

IxFP because black and white avatar


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Isfp because of fishy behavior


----------



## leictreon

Intp.


----------



## piano

INFP or ISFJ


----------



## Max

Insfptje


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Einstein, itSsssss showTime, Peeps!


----------



## AuroraSwan

The winking flower is an ESFP. Don't know about you.

P.S. wrong form of "you're" in the first line of your sig...


----------



## Ominously

AuroraSwan said:


> P.S. wrong form of "you're" in the first line of your sig...


I giggled. Polite correction... 

ExFJ.


----------



## ObservantFool

INFJ. Fe subtype in socionics.


----------



## RaisinKG

ENxJ


----------



## Klaro26

IStp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## Hao

*Intp*


----------



## Bitterself

ISFP in a loop.


----------



## Ominously

Infp.


----------



## Diavolo

INfx


----------



## Metalize

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

an overwhelmed NTJ


----------



## leictreon

sans is entp


----------



## RaisinKG

A salty ENFJ


----------



## ishan

Hmm...ENTP?


----------



## DOGSOUP

Aagh! I've got nothing to work with! 

Ishan? 
ISFP?


----------



## Lion daughter

some INFJ vibes?


----------



## lolalalah

infp


----------



## sereneone

carpe omnia said:


> truth be told, if i were to go back to acting how i did in the past (which i believe was my natural self), then i doubt i'd spend much time online, if at all.


That's very interesting. Don't know if you saw the post I made maybe two months ago saying I thought you should be involved in some aspect of movie-making. I said that on intuition alone based on personality characteristics, and at the time I had no knowledge that you had done any acting.


----------



## Schizoid

xNTJ


----------



## RaisinKG

_Obvious INFP!_


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

flourine said:


> A salty ENFJ


Haha.. Salty!

*INTP*


----------



## Lion daughter

ENxJ ...


----------



## Nick_

Isfj


----------



## leictreon

Intp


----------



## lolalalah

isfp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Rafiki

ESTP
6w5


----------



## RaisinKG

IxFJ


----------



## Rafiki

ISFP junior


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@pancaketreehouse ESFJ 9w1 > 6w7 > 2w3 so/sx

That avatar is just oozing with love. :tongue:


----------



## Rafiki

hah! i don't think that's so far off, good guess!
I'll say you're chilling on some ENT Ps

7w6 3w2 5w4


----------



## leictreon

The avatar says INFJ but the username says ISFJ

IxFJ


----------



## Lion daughter

Infp


----------



## StarFollowed

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

ENxJ


----------



## AuroraSwan

ExxP now. Your vibe is fluid.


----------



## StarFollowed

Infj


----------



## Rafiki

infj


----------



## fleursdetilleul

Isfp


----------



## Diavolo

Infp


----------



## HeyThereRock

Intp


----------



## Rafiki

ISFP! starchiiile


----------



## Bitterself

Enfp


----------



## leictreon

sad bubble  INFP


----------



## fleursdetilleul

Enfp


----------



## SysterMatic

infj


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

^INFP


----------



## ObservantFool

Estj


----------



## fleursdetilleul

Esfp ?


----------



## bleghc

Numbers? For your username? 

Pfft, what are you? An INTP? Avatar looks Fi as fuck, though. Maybe with a lil' bit of 4. No idea. 

Ji dom, probably a feeler. 9 fix somewhere, as well as a 4. Not sure which one would be the core in this case.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infp


----------



## Miss Thevious

Intp


----------



## MisterPerfect

Infp


----------



## Walden

Ominously said:


> Entp


really... you looked you cheater, theres no way you can luck yourself into a 1/16th.


Guy above -- some sort of feeler.. probably INFP or ENFP


----------



## Ominously

Walden said:


> really... you looked you cheater, theres no way you can luck yourself into a 1/16th.
> 
> 
> Guy above -- some sort of feeler.. probably INFP or ENFP


I didn't look! I swear! You just gave me heavy ENTP vibes  I promiseeeeeee


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I've to admit that my first impression was a lonesome xSTP because it had given me a Ti-Se vibe of a person scanning the bustling environment from a bird's eye perspective while contemplating over a subject of influence and how she affects the society. Is she useful? Has she contributed enough. Therefore an NFJ perhaps.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

ISFJ, because Punisher


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENTp.


----------



## Baby Spidey

Istp


----------



## Aladdin Sane

infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@ziggy stardust x ISFP 4w5 > 8w9 > 5w6 sp/sx


----------



## MisterPerfect

Intp


----------



## Ominously

Isfj


----------



## 5tarrynight

intj?


----------



## Schmendricks

ENFJ, Type 6 or 9.


----------



## katurian

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp


----------



## Schmendricks

ENTP or INTP, Type 7.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Rock & Roll


----------



## SysterMatic

Entp


----------



## TimeWillTell

Rythms & Blues


----------



## Narcissa

INTJ maybe???
ISTJ


----------



## TimeWillTell

JazZMasTaZ


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Entp


----------



## Lady of the Lake

Infp?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Isfj


----------



## RaisinKG

Whatever type Jar Jar Binks the Sith Lord is.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

FU :ninja:


----------



## RaisinKG

Fruit ninja
hiya


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Intj


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

flourine said:


> Fruit ninja
> hiya




Wow... 

My double PP*. Lightsaber is racing straight up your unused slice at 700mkm/s, dumbfck. 


*perpendicular penetration


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Salad Days said:


> Intj



I nfp


----------



## AuroraSwan

Istp


----------



## RaisinKG

The type that is most likely to Leapfrog: Even INTJs can do it


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Fake intj.


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp + enfp


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Fluorine. Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

>asriel
>isfp

i c wat u did there


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Schmendricks

ENFP or ENTP.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Enfj? 

Infj? 

Intj? 


Youre avatar is throwing me off.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Entp


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Awwww Harold Saxon avie


im gonna guess entp


----------



## AuroraSwan

ExTP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Aurora_Swan Is that avatar from Six Flags? I went there yesterday lol

ENFP 7w6 > 9w1 > 2w1 sp/so


----------



## Jakuri

@AuroraSwan 
^ fixed the mention for @Despotic Nepotist so that the right person gets the notif :3

And as for typing, I would go for INTP and 6w5 > 9w8 (or 8w9?) > 2w3 so/sx


----------



## Spiren

@Jakuri

INFP, type 4/2


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Nyle INTP 5w4 > 9w1 > 2w1 sp/so


----------



## AuroraSwan

Despotic Nepotist said:


> @Aurora_Swan Is that avatar from Six Flags? I went there yesterday lol
> 
> ENFP 7w6 > 9w1 > 2w1 sp/so


I don't know where it's from - found it on the internet. I chose it because of some very special memories I have with swings. The main memory actually happened to be at Six Flags.


----------



## RaisinKG

its mettaton he confuses everyone even me


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

flourine said:


> its mettaton he confuses everyone even me


Howdy. *winkwink*


----------



## aquasoul

ENTP no doubt


----------



## leictreon

.Introverted
iNtuitive
.Feeling
.Perceiving


----------



## RaisinKG

infp r u der its me your best friend


----------



## Ominously

INxP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Ominously INTJ 4w5 > 1w9 > 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## Bunny

Enfj 7w6 sp/so


----------



## Jakuri

@Wytch long time no see~ I see you are working hard for the light purple username and another bot rew- uh never mind.

As for type, ISTP 8w7-4w3 or 3w4-5w4 sx/sp. very strong sx!


----------



## RaisinKG

Is a BOT! INFP posts!


----------



## Retrospective

@flourine, INTP 5w4 sp/sx


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

esfp


----------



## Veggie

Isfp


----------



## leictreon

Ni Fe Ti Se


----------



## AuroraSwan

Isfp 9


----------



## debonair

Intp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@debonair ENTP 3w4 > 9w8 > 6w5 sx/so


----------



## Retrospective

INTJ 8w7 sp/sx


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

INFJ 4w5


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Intp


----------



## Diavolo

Estp


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Esfp


----------



## Bunny

ENFP...



Jakuri said:


> @Wytch long time no see~ I see you are working hard for the light purple username and another bot rew- uh never mind.
> 
> As for type, ISTP 8w7-4w3 or 3w4-5w4 sx/sp. very strong sx!


Hey :waves:
Haha no, I don't ever work for those :tongue: I just post when I want to.

* *




I can be a little "chatty" sometimes.




I still waiver on which xSTP myself.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Istp.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

ENFP because Teh Docturr


----------



## Spiren

ENTP smh.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Towny infj

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Earthious INFP 9w1 > 5w4 > 2w1 sx/sp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## Bunny

Entp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istp


----------



## leictreon

Entp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Notus Asphodelus ISTP 9w8 > 5w6 > 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## Gossip Goat

ENTJ 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny

ENFJ 2w3 sp/so


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istp


----------



## Happy about Nothing.

ENTP 7w6 4w3 9w1


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Happy about Nothing. 

INFP 4w5 > 9w1 > 7w6 so/sx


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

hintj


----------



## Dissonance

intj :happy:


----------



## Worriedfunction

INFx


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Isfj


----------



## RaisinKG

istp


----------



## Worriedfunction

Esfp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## Ominously

Enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## peatchy

estp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfj


----------



## Bunny

ENTP 4w5


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ smh


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Bunny

Entp.


----------



## Enistery

estj


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

INFP 5, perhaps


----------



## RaisinKG

a cute and innocent ENFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Sygma

Nutty intp


----------



## RaisinKG

u wot m8

erry1 knows

dat

wolverine is istp


----------



## Bunny

I'll go ENFP this time.


----------



## Diavolo

Estp


----------



## Ominously

INxJ, leaning towards INTJ.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Miss Bingley

IxTP.


----------



## sinaasappel

Entj


----------



## Gossip Goat

INFP

A Judger.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFj.


----------



## Ominously

IxTJ


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp


----------



## Doccium

Enfp.


----------



## peatchy

intj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piano

isfj


----------



## Ominously

Infj?


----------



## peatchy

infp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNFP.


----------



## Oyashiro-Sama

Estj


----------



## RaisinKG

INFJ because that reminds me of Rika


----------



## peatchy

ti-ne


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katalyst

Isfp


----------



## Schmendricks

INFJ or INTJ.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intj.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Ominously

ExTP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infj


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## Doccium

Infj.


----------



## Rafiki

INFP
some brooding Poe-ish character
maybe a little more stoic than the typical infp


----------



## RaisinKG

maybe more stoic than more stoic the typical stereo infp hmmmm


----------



## Serpent

Entp


----------



## Klaro26

Intp


----------



## Doccium

Infj.


----------



## peatchy

intj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## peatchy

intp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max

Ixfp?


----------



## AuroraSwan

Esfp?


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFP?


----------



## peatchy

intx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waveshine

Isfp


----------



## peatchy

estp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaMicko

Infj


----------



## MegaMicko

Halsey said:


> Isfp


By the way omg you listen to Halsey?!!


----------



## AuroraSwan

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Esfp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Miss Bingley

IxTP


----------



## Walden

5 wing 4


----------



## leictreon

xSFP


----------



## Ozymandius

Isfj.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Ozymandius INTP 5w4 > 9w1 > 4w3 sx/sp


----------



## RaisinKG

INTP. Because Owl.


----------



## 5tarrynight

intj?


----------



## RaisinKG

ENFJ. Because cute moe girl who blows kisses everywhere


----------



## PoV

Infp?


----------



## RaisinKG

ISFJ because Sailor Mercury


----------



## Doccium

Intp?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Infp

With the slightest expressiveness of an entp.


----------



## RaisinKG

INTP with ENFP dog


----------



## AuroraSwan

ENTP avatar. There is very little to actually go off of.


----------



## jjcu

Esfj


----------



## RaisinKG

Entj


----------



## Diavolo

Enfp


----------



## AuroraSwan

xSTP


----------



## peatchy

intj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klaro26

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## DuCiel

I keep thinking INTP


----------



## RaisinKG

Intj


----------



## DuCiel

flourine said:


> Intj


Lol you guessed me as two different types in two different threads! Which is it? INTJ or ENFP? 

I'm changing my guess for you too. To... ESTP


----------



## Schmendricks

You do seem INFJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

DuCiel said:


> Lol you guessed me as two different types in two different threads! Which is it? INTJ or ENFP?
> 
> I'm changing my guess for you too. To... ESTP


My friend Mettaton is ESTP, just see him above. he's fabulous, i love his performance, how he dances and everything, and he's a nice guy. he loves drama, action, romance, and totally not bloodshed. just... meet him. it's a great experience and you'll love it i promise


----------



## Sabrah

Enfp


----------



## DuCiel

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

lol ESFP


----------



## compulsiverambler

Estp


----------



## RaisinKG

only an ESTP would think of perching themselves on that mountain


----------



## dai

Seeing as you'd have a 6,25% chance of success, guessing seems inappropriate....

But your head shaking avatar screams "INTJ" to me.


----------



## compulsiverambler

flourine said:


> only an ESTP would think of perching themselves on that mountain


This is type-by-vibe, not type-by-avatar, and in the *actual* type-by-avatar thread you said ESFP. That suggests a disorganised, careless and changeable mind. 

So, ENFP vibe. :tongue:


----------



## compulsiverambler

dai said:


> Seeing as you'd have a 6,25% chance of success, guessing seems inappropriate....
> 
> But your head shaking avatar screams "INTJ" to me.


At first I was going to say xxTP, because of that first line above. Introversion and Enneagram Six vibe from the avatar. But browsing your posts, the use of some lazy/slang spellings and grammar doesn't feel IxTP at all. xxTPs don't tend to do that (except @*flourine*, but I think his are for cute effect rather than not caring about it), and neither do ISTJs, so INTJ is left.


----------



## dai

Yep. correct... 
But. what is "lazy/slang spelling" xD ? I need to know that, it intrigues me.

I might use that as my sig haha.


----------



## Maquiladora

ENTP? I'm going out on a limb here.


----------



## compulsiverambler

@Maquiladora ESTJ



dai said:


> Yep. correct...
> But. what is "lazy/slang spelling" xD ? I need to know that, it intrigues me.
> 
> I might use that as my sig haha.


Things like 'ppl' and 'lil'. Another common one is lack of capitalisation, but I haven't seen you do that.


----------



## Waveshine

ENFP



MegaMicko said:


> By the way omg you listen to Halsey?!!


haha yea!! i saw her with imagine dragons and she was awesome


----------



## RaisinKG

ISFP packdog


----------



## Endologic

ISTP. (I hate it when it changes the capital letters small if there's no other text...)


----------



## RaisinKG

Emologic said:


> ISTP. (I hate it when it changes the capital letters small if there's no other text...)


----------



## AuroraSwan

Your vibe just seems so fluid. Maybe the way you present yourself can encompass all of the types. Maybe you're an impossible hybrid.
In any case, hybrids are more likely to be P's, and perhaps Fe (Fi is ice, Fe is water in my eyes). So, xxTP. Maybe leaning towards STP.


----------



## RaisinKG

Esfp


----------



## ObservantFool

Intp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Isfp?


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ in the grip of Se, because Nihilus + Cat


----------



## RaisinKG

Which equals Cathilus = Catalyst for a Bright and Cattier Future


----------



## Miss Bingley

*chants* INTP INTP INTP


----------



## valaxy.galaxy

ESFP , maybe?


----------



## RaisinKG

IxFP because Frisk


----------



## AuroraSwan

valaxy.galaxy said:


> ESFP , maybe?


IxFx 9w1?


----------



## Ominously

ESFp


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Infp.


----------



## leictreon

ENxP


----------



## Klaro26

Esfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfj


----------



## Rose for a Heart

entp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infp


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Istp


----------



## piano

entp and out of my league


----------



## Hao

*Infp.*


----------



## sinaasappel

Isfp?


----------



## RaisinKG

hey look a magical girl ExFP


----------



## Serpent

Entp


----------



## Walden

Enfp


----------



## sinaasappel

Estp


----------



## RaisinKG

lol logic


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Entp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piano

infj


----------



## RaisinKG

/me eats a salad


----------



## piano

type, strong e, p, and t, not y but n(o) = entp


----------



## Serpent

Isfj


----------



## piano

i n t j


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Isfj?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Istp


----------



## Serpent

Istj


----------



## jjcu

Istp?


----------



## Rose for a Heart

enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

looks like a happy go lucky ISFx to me


----------



## AuroraSwan

Literally just an avatar, and I've vibe-typed you at least a dozen times. IESNTFJP. If you put a signature or something it would be easier for people to actually help identify you.


----------



## RaisinKG

AuroraSwan said:


> Literally just an avatar, and I've vibe-typed you at least a dozen times. IESNTFJP. If you put a signature or something it would be easier for people to actually help identify you.












aite i did my sig


----------



## sinaasappel

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

a carefree ESFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

perhaps an ISTP you may be. 9w8.


----------



## compulsiverambler

Entp


----------



## kevinlolwut

ESFJ zzzzzz


----------



## atarulum

Infj 9 you may be


----------



## RaisinKG

Unknown


----------



## leictreon

INTPish ENTP


----------



## RaisinKG

leictreon said:


> INTPish ENTP


ixfp


----------



## Wolf

We all know you're an INTP.


----------



## Max

IXTP?

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## SheWolf

Esfj


----------



## peatchy

ixfp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus

Isfj?


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ


----------



## Max

SheWolf said:


> Esfj


*Screams like a girl and runs for the hills.*

XSFP for you xD
@flourine - INTx

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Esfp.


----------



## Ominously

such ISxP


----------



## SheWolf

Esfp


----------



## shazam

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

ESxP


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Intp


----------



## kevinlolwut

Intj


----------



## Max

ISFP

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## coconut sharks

Estp


----------



## MisterPerfect

Im not sure 

INFJ


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp


----------



## airport angel

inxp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Kawaii INFP


----------



## Bunny

Intp


----------



## coconut sharks

INxJ


----------



## compulsiverambler

Isfj


----------



## Groovy

ENxP, probably ENFP =)


----------



## Crescent

Entj


----------



## airport angel

isfp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlolwut

isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Enthusiastic ENFP


----------



## kevinlolwut

flourine said:


> enthusiastic enfp


*you got me. *

...enfj


----------



## Crescent

ENTP 5w6


----------



## Walden

Infj 4


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Well, avatar makes me think ESTP.


----------



## EtherealComet

Intp?


----------



## afloatexplorer

Infp


----------



## Loaf

Entp


----------



## Nick_

Istp


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP?


----------



## RaisinKG

Infj


----------



## Rafiki

Isfp!


----------



## RaisinKG

Isfp


----------



## Vaka

estp or entp


----------



## Bunny

Infp.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Istp.


----------



## Wolf

Estp


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

INFP through your quote states intj


----------



## Eset

xNFP vibes.


----------



## Dezir

Inf...p ?


----------



## Klaro26

Istp


----------



## Diavolo

Infj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp.


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## Wolf

ISTP Vibes.


----------



## leictreon

INFx


----------



## Eset

INxP.


----------



## meaningless

INFx


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Bunny

INFP 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## Lustghost

Isfp


----------



## Libra Sun

Infp


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

xNFx


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Infp


----------



## Libra Sun

Enfj


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

IxFP


----------



## Eset

INTx.


----------



## leictreon

IxTP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

istp


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISFP 4w3 Sx/So


----------



## Klaro26

INFJ 6w5 so/sx


----------



## Lion daughter

Isfp


----------



## Lakin

Enfp


----------



## Lion daughter

@Lakin

Wow you're the first one getting it right  xD 

INTJ


----------



## Eset

ExFP.


----------



## Lakin

INTP

@Lion daughter The Hogwarts Houses were what really tipped me off.


----------



## RaisinKG

Infj


----------



## meaningless

Dark INFx


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Istp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTx?


----------



## Klaro26

INTJ 7w6


----------



## _Ionic

Infp, 2w4


----------



## Klaro26

Isfp 4


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infj 9w1


----------



## Eset

xNTP.


----------



## Diavolo

INxP


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Istp


----------



## Ausserirdische

Intj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Enfp.


----------



## Nick_

Istp


----------



## coconut sharks

estp


----------



## Wolf

ENFP

Serperior, nice.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp.


----------



## leictreon

ISTP or ISFP


----------



## Ausserirdische

Enfp


----------



## Libra Sun

Intp


----------



## Ausserirdische

Infj


----------



## Bunny

Infp


----------



## Lustghost

ISFP 4w3


----------



## Klaro26

Intj 8


----------



## Nick_

Infj 5


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

ENFP 4w3


----------



## Diavolo

INTJ 5w4


----------



## Jaune

Istp


----------



## leictreon

IxFJ


----------



## Jakuri

Isfp


----------



## Max

IxxJ


Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

ENFP 7w6


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 5w6


----------



## Eset

Not you as well, flourine you bastard! He was so young.

INFP.


----------



## coconut sharks

INTP 6w7


----------



## Max

Enfp? Idk...

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Convex

esfp


----------



## Max

Convex said:


> esfp


Esfp mate? You need convex lenses ;D

INxx?

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## leictreon

narcissistic said:


> Not you as well, flourine you bastard! He was so young.
> 
> INFP.


I played Undertale in 2015 yo.

Also INFJ to the above poster.


----------



## Max

Jaune Valjaune said:


> Enfp


Why enfp? Haha.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

leictreon said:


> I played Undertale in 2015 yo.


lmao "I played undertale before it was even cool", gtfo you hipster nerd! XD

@ WontlyTheMoonBear, INTJ for good kek.


----------



## Max

narcissistic said:


> lmao "I played undertale before it was even cool", gtfo you hipster nerd! XD
> 
> @ WontlyTheMoonBear, INTJ for good kek.


XNTP. And INTJ?  For lolz? Haha. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

@leictreon INTP
@WontlyTheMoonBear Your avatar seemed ESFP and your signature seemed INFP so I just combined them pretty much and came up with ENFP.  

I'll say ENTP right now.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj?


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Esfp.


----------



## RaisinKG

yo that be ESTP 4 me


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP?


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

i just can't stop looking at how cute that combination is, perhaps INTJ in a mega Ni-Fi loop


----------



## Bunny

ENFP, per usual.


----------



## Shinsei

Estj


----------



## Max

INFP?

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

E s t p.


----------



## SheWolf

Entj


----------



## meaningless

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Istp


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## Miss Bingley

Intp


----------



## Jaune

Entj


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj?


----------



## Shinsei

Esfj


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Infp


----------



## sometimes

isfj


----------



## Bunny

Intp.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Isfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp?


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

INTJ type 7


----------



## Eset

I n t j.


----------



## _XXX_

I am ISTP.

What's my enneagram type? :ninja:


----------



## Max

_XXX_ said:


> I am ISTP.
> 
> What's my enneagram type? :ninja:


7 sx? 

Do me! Do me! Enneagram and MBTI. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

ESTP with a side of 7w8 and SX/SO.


----------



## _XXX_

^ esfp


----------



## Jaune

Estp


----------



## atarulum

isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

unknown


----------



## Bunny

Enfp.


----------



## Endologic

Infj


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Intp.


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Nelada

ISFP maybe?


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Because_why_not

^ IxFP trying to go off the poem at the bottom


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Isfj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Axwell INTJ 9w8 > 6w5 > 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## RaisinKG

enfp


----------



## Miss Bingley

Infp


----------



## Because_why_not

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP hiding under an ISTJ mask


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

INxP


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTJ

@narcissistic bonus round

Well, I thought, "meh eff it." I was gonna add a bit more detail about you having it on show anyway and that, but decided against it. Plus what's wrong the ESJs? Why are you so narcissistic that you think you're just inherently better than everyone else. What are you hiding, Narci?



> Who said there was logic?


Yeah true. You're not very good at logic.


----------



## Eset

E S T J.



> What are you hiding, Narci?


This pineapple of mine.



> You're not very good at logic.


True that.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

https://media.giphy.com/media/qR6UR8K1Ia2BO/giphy.gif


----------



## Eset

I N T J.

It's good, but It's not quite carling:


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Enfp


----------



## Because_why_not

ESFJ

And Narci, you know Carling is beer right?


----------



## Eset

E S T P.

And BWN (nickname or no?), you know the saying right? Despite it being a drink or not.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP - everyone knows it. It's in the sig...

And same for the carling adverts. I just wondered what your reaction would be.


----------



## Eset

E S F J.



> INTP - everyone knows it. It's in the sig...


That's why it's there.



> I just wondered what your reaction would be.


Expected me to show you my full choleric colours?


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP.



> E S F J.


Make up your mind, Narci! I know this is guess for fun but why so indecisive? ESFJ, ESFP, ENTP, ESTP (ESFJ again). Aren't sure you know enough to guess?



> Expected me to show you my full choleric colours?


Then how's about you show us so we can see what happens?


----------



## Eset

E N T P.



> Make up your mind, Narci!


No.



> Then how's about you show us so we can see what happens?


Because I can make myself irritated?
You're going to have to irritate me instead.
But don't.
Cos that's irritating.


----------



## Chronicles

Intj


----------



## Because_why_not

INFP



> No.


So funny/such a badass!



> You're going to have to irritate me instead.


I thought you said I _was_ irritating. Boooo! Don't promise a show that you know you're not gonna deliver!


----------



## Eset

E N T J.



> I thought you said I was irritating.


Sometimes you're ok.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP (ESTJ-wannabe)

And "okay"? Just..."_okay_"?!?!?!? Biatch, I'm awesome and you know it.


----------



## Eset

E N T J.



> (ESTJ-wannabe)


I'm actually an ENTJ-wannabe.



> And "okay"? Just..."okay"?!?!?!? Biatch, I'm awesome and you know it.


Now who's narcissistic.


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP (ESTJ-wannabe)
^The Si is stronger than the Ni - "I have such a high status on here this is all mine!" 



> E N T J.


Aww you gave me the type you want to be. That means you admire this type and therefore admire me. You're so sweet <3

Plus, I never said _I_ wasn't narcissistic. Anyway, it's self-confidence and it's healthy.


----------



## Eset

E S F J.



> Aww you gave me the type you want to be. That means you admire this type and therefore admire me.


lmao, you are such a hypocrite. Who said anything about that referencing to me admiring you?



> You're so sweet <3


Go kys <3


----------



## Because_why_not

INTP (ESTJ-wannabe)



> lmao, you are such a hypocrite. Who said anything about that referencing to me admiring you?


I came to a sound conclusion and I even showed my reasoning (which is flawless btw just like me). How on Earth does this make me a hypocrite? For Christmas, I'm buying you a dictionary! 



> Go kys <3


Haha I love you too <3


----------



## Shinsei

Istj


----------



## Eset

I N F P.



> Glad we're finally on the same page.


You're on chapter 5 page 45 too!?:


----------



## Because_why_not

I dunno now. The type most likely to fall in love with someone awesome and follow them like a lovesick puppy? Oh wait, that's another thread (that he's cried for my attention on).



> ENTJ. Cause you're hundred percent sure you are awesome. (and that's enough)


I am awesome 



> You're on chapter 5 page 45 too!?:


Oh no, page 48  So close....


----------



## Eset

E S F P.



> I dunno now. The type most likely to fall in love with someone awesome and follow them like a lovesick puppy? Oh wait, that's another thread (that he's cried for my attention on).


Could you please, just no?:











> Oh no, page 48  So close....


RIP oh well.


----------



## Shinsei

lol lame ass toradora esfp


----------



## Because_why_not

Pahahahaha Psychological Euphoria 1-0 Narci.

Oh and INTJ


----------



## Eset

I N T J who doesn't appreciate good rom-coms... @ Psychological Euphoria

E N T P who will always side against me, so I'm a loser by default. So that 1-0 means nothing. @ Because_why_not



> lol lame ass toradora


You wat m8?:


----------



## Shinsei

lol good rom coms haha i suppose its all subjective.

estp


----------



## Eset

I S T J.



> lol good rom coms haha i suppose its all subjective.


I suppose you're not a fan of them then.
Oh well.


----------



## Because_why_not

> E N T P who will always side against me, so I'm a loser by default. So that 1-0 means nothing. @ Because_why_not


Not always. I like to dance to my own beat - jive, ballet, tap, you name it. And I never claimed that as my own victory. I'm just a spectator in that one (for once!).

And an awesome INTJ


----------



## Eset

E s f j.


----------



## Because_why_not

An INTP with nothing to say.


----------



## Shinsei

entj


----------



## Eset

I n f j.


----------



## Shinsei

Watj


----------



## Because_why_not

Watj = Wanting Attention, Tactless, Judging..... Yep that sounds like Narci.

And still INTJ.


----------



## Shinsei

Because_why_not said:


> Watj = Wanting Attention, Tactless, Judging..... Yep that sounds like Narci.
> 
> And still INTJ.


lol that does sound like narci 
entp


----------



## Because_why_not

I believe that's 2-0 (though it could be more). Heh heh.

Intj


----------



## Shinsei

lol it probs is more

entj


----------



## Because_why_not

You or me? I could only wish I was a judger










Anyway, I-n-t-j-j-j (<read in singing voice)


----------



## Shinsei

is that hetalia

enfj?


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Overall INFP vibe.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intp.


----------



## Lacy

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

infj


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

enfp


----------



## Wolf

*I* *N* *T*roll *P*


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## Nick_

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

esfp


----------



## NotAlone

infp


----------



## RaisinKG

entj / estp


----------



## Shinsei

esfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Intj


----------



## Lacy

Enfp


----------



## Shinsei

entj


----------



## RaisinKG

Intp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Lacy Tears INFJ 9w1 > 6w5 > 2w1 sx/sp


----------



## leictreon

ENTP 7w8 sp/sx


----------



## Because_why_not

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## pwowq

infj


----------



## RaisinKG

Unknown


----------



## Because_why_not

INFJ (who wants to be the strongest)


----------



## RaisinKG

of course I want to be the strongest, but thats redudnant, because I am the strongest! ⑨


----------



## Bunny

Ofc. ENFP.

Because - ENTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

ESFP, due to the quote


----------



## Shinsei

Entj


----------



## Doccium

Infj?


----------



## Shinsei

Intj


----------



## Eset

I n f j.


----------



## probablyINFP

narcissistic said:


> I n f j.


Despite his sig that says "INTP", I'll go by his user name and make a guess that he is some E-type. Maybe ESFP.


----------



## Eset

No need to quote me.

I S F J.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> No need to quote me.
> 
> I S F J.


No need to be tactless.

E-S-T-J Boom!


----------



## Eset

@Because_why_not


> No need to be tactless.
> E-S-T-J Boom!


Tactless = ESTJ.
Gotcha.
Anyways, I'm not bothered if you think I'm ESTJ since I act like an ETJ online so. gj!









Anyways in regards to you.

ESTP or ENFJ.
(seems a bit far from one another, but fuck it).


----------



## Because_why_not

Didn't say ESTJs were tactless (though they're not exactly known for being the loving people-people of the mbti)

And yes, those are very far off each other. Do you not know anything? Do you not know me? I'm so disappointed in you I hope you can feel it coming from your computer screen as I send it through the internet. 

Just realised, you said I couldn't be a sensor yesterday. Yeah I have the awesome memory of an elephant, so in your face you even say I could be ESTP.

Huh? Oh, yeah, right....ESTJ.....


----------



## Eset

> Do you not know anything?


I'm unsophisticated remember.



> Do you not know me?


How can I know someone who doesn't have a _face_. 



> Just realised, you said I couldn't be a sensor yesterday. Yeah I have the awesome memory of an elephant, so in your face you even say I could be ESTP.


 I said you wouldn't make a good sensor, so ESTP is still an option.



> Huh? Oh, yeah, right....ESTJ.....


What makes me more ESTJ to ENTJ anyways?

ENFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

Using insults for no reason other than that your banter is sh*te as usual.

ESTJ


----------



## Eset

Using censoring on swear words for thinking about the kids.

Such an ESFJ mommy.


----------



## Because_why_not

I just want to point out, unlike you I don't find being called a random personality type insulting or shocking. 

ESTJ


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Snarky much? ISTP.

* *


----------



## Eset

Lmao, I've already said I act like an ETJ online.

ESFJ @ Because_why_not
INFJ @ slowcoffee



>


No way, it's too soon:


----------



## Because_why_not

slowcoffee: He wants to. Trust me.

Narci: ESTJ


----------



## Eset

slowcoffee: S/he wants it more. Trust me.

Because: ESFJ


----------



## Because_why_not

Hmm two posts to slowcoffee without him replying to you in between. I see you're not just begging for my love only.

ESTJ (a very thirsty one!!)


----------



## RaisinKG

mmmmm

popcorn

your type: strong


----------



## Eset

> Hmm two posts to slowcoffee without him replying to you in between. I see you're not just begging for my love only.


 What do you mean by "only"?
Also he hasn't replied to you.
Also his first comment was referring to me, but you just ninja'd him.

flourine: de_stronkest

because: ESFJ single mommy with daddy issues.


----------



## Because_why_not

Sigh! 

I said only cos you're not just after me. I'm joking that you want other people's love.
I didn't say/imply he has.
I also didn't say that he was only speaking to me. Am I not allowed to reply to members other than you or ones who have directly addressed me?
I can't stand children. Jokes are funnier when they have a ground. No one is laughing at your poor excuse for banter.

E-S-T-J


----------



## Witch of Oreo

@*Because_why_not*Whoa, that escalated quickly! Anyway, it's never too soon, go ahead and be open with your feelings :kitteh:while I set up a camera
Also, ESFP.
Big hugz to both of you!

* *













 @*narcissistic*
Promoted to ENTP


----------



## Doccium

*nfp?


----------



## Because_why_not

@slowcoffee hey! Narci said it's too soon! I'm not opening up my feelings. I also don't escalate - it's him.


----------



## Eset

> @narcissistic
> Promoted to ENTP


I'm making my up the ETJ ladder, soon....

INTJ. @ Doccium
ESFJ @ Because_why_not



> I also don't escalate - it's him.


Cool story bro.


----------



## Because_why_not

Fine, fine. Blame me for Narci's "I'm getting called out on my behaviour" post. It's the only time when it'll seem like I'm the one who's attention-starved.

ESTJ


----------



## Witch of Oreo

* *




You two REALLY are an adorable couple! Well, take it easy and make sure you build fruitful and happy relationship. I will just be stalking you silently and give you a little nudge every now and then:kitteh:



Anyway,
@narcissistic - ENTJ for stuborn. 
@*Because_why_not* - ESFJ for being cute


----------



## Eset

We're both attention seeking people, big deal.

ESFJ. @ Because_why_not
INFP @ slowcoffee (INFPs seem like the shipping kinda people)


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Yes, we ship. Crack. Make what you want of it.
ENTJ remains. What will you do from now on?


----------



## Because_why_not

Narci: I don't seek attention. I attract it.

ESTJ

slowcoffee: Cute? Bitch, I'm adorable!

INFP


----------



## Eset

> Narci: I don't seek attention. I attract it.


Yeah ok, that's nice sweetie.
You just happen to attract my attention because I'm attention seeking, but you still are too.

ESFJ.


----------



## SheWolf

WHy so many anime avatars on this thread? ;~;

Anyway. ESxP type 3.


----------



## Because_why_not

SheWolf: ENFJ

Narci:
I see that you're now suddenly treating me as your wife. Maybe you're actually an ESFJ under an ESTJ mask.

Nah, ESTJ


----------



## Eset

> WHy so many anime avatars on this thread? ;~;


Because anime is life.
No waifu no laifu. 

ISTx @ SheWolf



> Narci:
> I see that you're now suddenly treating me as your wife. Maybe you're actually an ESFJ under an ESTJ mask.
> 
> Nah, ESTJ


ESTJxESFJ couple, what can go wrong.

ESFJ @ Because_why_not


----------



## Because_why_not

Yeah for the passed what 2 months.

ESTJ


----------



## Eset

> Yeah for the passed what 2 months.


Doesn't matter, I'm emerged into it now!

ESFJ


----------



## Jaune

Entj


----------



## Doccium

Infp?


----------



## Eset

I n t x.


----------



## RaisinKG

everyone here is an INFP


----------



## Doccium

INFP?

(_Oh, the irony_.)


----------



## RaisinKG

yeah. we kill flowers because we're jealous of their beauty.

ENFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INxP?


----------



## RaisinKG

Infj


----------



## Eset

X n t p.


----------



## RaisinKG

A secretive ENFP


----------



## Shinsei

Istp


----------



## RaisinKG

enfj


----------



## sometimes

Enfp


----------



## Shinsei

entp


----------



## Because_why_not

intp (anywhere you go, I will be there muwahahahahaha)


----------



## RaisinKG

Yeah...
no

INFP


----------



## Shinsei

Intp


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> Yeah...
> no
> 
> INFP


Lol make up your mind, Flo <3

Psycho: intp


----------



## Shinsei

ENFidiot


----------



## Because_why_not

ENFidiot-J? ENFidiot-P?

Wouldn't an INTJ have made everything perfectly clear as a perfectionist? Must be an INTP with no banter and an ironic sig.


----------



## Shinsei

You can't insult Narci, Silly ENFP


----------



## Because_why_not

Eh? 

Why bring up @narcissistic? Are you harassing him too? haha
When have I tried to insult the member in question?

Why does your avatar keep changing every time I click on a thread with you? 
Must be an Ne-user therefore. INxP.


----------



## Shinsei

Muahahaha i successfully confused you ENTJ


----------



## Because_why_not

....That's not a good thing.

From what I've seen, you can't be an xNTx because your attempts at trolling are too weak, no matter what "style" you're going for. You can't be an xxFJ because you don't really seem to "get" others like an Fe-user would. Maybe an INFP (but it'd have to be one that has trouble applying themselves to others through their Fi).


----------



## Shinsei

Poor analysis skill. Must be an ENFP


----------



## Because_why_not

Doesn't agree with what someone said - tries to make themselves seem "smarter" through merely discrediting something without any reasoning behind why.

Must be an INTJ with a chip on their shoulder.

(Also, I think our comments are better suited for the "Criticize the personality type above you" thread haha)


----------



## Shinsei

Entp


----------



## Eset

I n f j.


----------



## Shinsei

Entj


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## Doccium

I*fp?


----------



## Eset

I n t p.


----------



## RaisinKG

Intp.


----------



## Because_why_not

intp


----------



## Shinsei

INTJ

8w7.


----------



## Because_why_not

You keep changing your opinion. 

ENFP for indecisiveness.


----------



## Shinsei

Believe it or not it does not allow me to post the same type so i need to change. It just says something like "this post is a dupelicate of a previous post".

ENTJ for having a need to be decisive.


----------



## Because_why_not

Hmmm strange. I've never had that and I've posted the same personality in a row on different treads.

Still go with what I said based off the avatar haha


----------



## Shinsei

I think you would like the show(Gintama)

I have one ENTJ-T(lol)


----------



## RaisinKG

Intj


----------



## Shinsei

Thanks flourine you got me addicted to that best Math class video


ENTP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

A workaround for the posting same content within five minutes is to post any "x" and edit it quickly.

ExTJ.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Some TJ type, probably intuitive.


----------



## Jaune

INTX for sure and you do seem more J.


----------



## jjcu

Istj perhaps.


----------



## RaisinKG

obvious ESTP


----------



## Because_why_not

..... Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp...


----------



## Because_why_not

..........Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

would you stop that

ENFP


----------



## Because_why_not

Pahahahahahahahahahahaha you losing patience lol. I am everywhere! Come on, give me one last time:

INTP


----------



## bleghc

You remind me of an NTP I know (@Earthious). She was an ENTJ for a while, but soon changed back to NTP. Not sure what happened there. 

:laughing: Okay, actually though - definitely a Ne-dom, I think ENTP is likely. 7w6 > 3w2 > 9w8 so/sx?


----------



## Doccium

Enfp all the way.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp?


----------



## Doccium

I*tj?


----------



## Eset

I n t p.


----------



## RaisinKG

infj


----------



## versace

istp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFp.


----------



## Doccium

Ist*.


----------



## RaisinKG

infj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISxJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## Because_why_not

You've always struck me as ISFP


----------



## Shinsei

Entp


----------



## Wolf

Entj


----------



## Shinsei

The Lone Wolf

INTJ


----------



## Jakuri

Serious TJ-ish vibe. Going with ENTJ.


----------



## Shinsei

That profile pic, looks like INFJ


----------



## Jaune

Estj


----------



## Sygma

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

iNFJ


----------



## Eset

E n t p.


----------



## Because_why_not

Oooh haven't seen you. Fresh meat! I'm guessing: INTJ


----------



## Diavolo

Enfp


----------



## Jaune

Estp


----------



## Doccium

Isf*?


----------



## Because_why_not

Infj? (You keep making me change my mind though haha)


----------



## soop

Yeah, ENFP (you actually remind me of a friend of mine)


----------



## Eset

I s t p.


----------



## Doccium

Intp?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Doccium ENTP 5w6 > 8w9 > 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## RaisinKG

entp


----------



## Shinsei

Entp


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP because Nick.


----------



## Shinsei

Estp


----------



## soop

INTx


----------



## Shinsei

Enfj


----------



## Doccium

Intp?


----------



## Diavolo

Intj


----------



## Shinsei

Intp


----------



## meaningless

weeb INFJ


----------



## Eset

Vibe of your posts: xSFP (Se vibes)
Vibe of your profile: xxFP (Fi vibes)
Also: Ni vibes.
Overall vibe: ISFP


----------



## meaningless

Vibes of your posts: INxJ
Vibes of your profile: xNFP
Overall vibes: INxP


----------



## Jaune

Vibe of your posts: INTP
Vibe of your profile: INXP, but a bit more F.

Overall vibes: INTP


----------



## RaisinKG

isfp


----------



## Eset

Vibe of posts: xNTP
Vibe of profile: Ne + Ji


----------



## RaisinKG

Obvious INTP is obvious


----------



## Annie Anthonio

Entp e7


----------



## Eset

I x f p.


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## Eset

E n t p.


----------



## Jaune

Xntp


----------



## Doccium

Is*p?


----------



## leictreon

INTJ, maybe?


----------



## Eset

I n f p.


----------



## Jaune

Intx


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Enfp.


----------



## RaisinKG

welcome back
INTJ


----------



## leictreon

An *INTP* is you, Mr. Reactive Gas. Soon the machines will take over and you'll join their army, probably.


----------



## Eset

I n f p.


----------



## RaisinKG

lol

ISFP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Oh this song and dance again lol entp :tongue:


----------



## RaisinKG

istp


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## Doccium

I*fp.


----------



## Godney

Infj.


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

entj


----------



## Shinsei

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

Shinsei said:


> Infj


Alone = Introvert
Those Ni-dom eyes = Ni dom
Serious = T to the max
Organized Clothing = J

INTJ


----------



## Shinsei

flourine said:


> Alone = Introvert
> Those Ni-dom eyes = Ni dom
> Serious = T to the max
> Organized Clothing = J
> 
> INTJ


You did not have to go to extreme lengths to pseudo-analyze flo. hahaha 

At least it keeps the game interesting. Can't be fucked doing it myself.

INTP


----------



## Max

flourine said:


> Alone = Introvert
> Those Ni-dom eyes = Ni dom
> Serious = T to the max
> Organized Clothing = J
> 
> INTJ


Organize me. 

INTx nerd. 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Organize me.
> 
> INTx nerd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


WEEEE SPINNY => Se Dom it is
Organized Environment => Te in some order
Expressive => F

ESFP


----------



## Jaune

She's got Ni eyes like Shinsei's avatar.
She looks like she's planning something, so Te-dom.
But she still looks present. Se.
She looks like a thinker, but those flowers are kind of Fi-ish. So is her smile.

So ENTJ indeed.


----------



## RaisinKG

Yup. INFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTx?


----------



## Shinsei

The Avatar looks INTJ


----------



## RaisinKG

thats because it is @Shinsei


----------



## Shinsei

LOL INTJ then


----------



## RaisinKG

yum yum 

INFJ


----------



## Shinsei

How is your life as an ENTJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@Shinsei intj


----------



## Shinsei

Infp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTJ then..


----------



## Because_why_not

Istp. Idk why. Just because. Vibe!!!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Intp


----------



## Because_why_not

Clear estj is clear.


* *




or is hidden enfp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFJ quote as a signature @Azure_Zalaire

You above me seems ENFP


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

Isfp


----------



## Because_why_not

E n t j


----------



## RaisinKG

Most likely ENFJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@fluorine typed as what ever they want to be


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

Intj


----------



## Eset

E n t p.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP?


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

INTJ.

Totally agree with signature, btw.


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Shinsei

Isfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intj


----------



## Because_why_not

Trying too hard to be infj. Must be entp.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Entp.


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj?


----------



## bremen

Obvious Intj


----------



## Jaune

Istp


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Shinsei

esfj


----------



## RaisinKG

i see.

ESFP


----------



## Shinsei

Antj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp?


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

I get INFP vibes from you, but from your pictures you look pretty SP.


----------



## RaisinKG

very intj


----------



## Shinsei

Entj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intj


----------



## Because_why_not

Strong ENTP vibes from this one....


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Strong sense of si going with enfp thought enfj could work....


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intp.


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Istp


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Well, nickname is a reference to Nietzsche, avatar is Wagner and there's a Schubert quote. Romanism could be Fi, but also its opposite, Te. I'll go with INTJ.


----------



## redeemofself

My gut says INTJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESFP (pic)


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp via Flan


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP?


----------



## bremen

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if you were an ENTP but have more feels and sense of morals than the typical ENTP... yeah... that'll work! :smile:


----------



## Shinsei

Entj


----------



## Asmodaeus

Either INTP or INTJ....


----------



## RaisinKG

Intj


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Intp.


----------



## RaisinKG

what're you talking about I'm totally a ESFP. ENFP 4'u


----------



## Scoobyscoob

flourine said:


> what're you talking about I'm totally a ESFP. ENFP 4'u


ESFP. roud:


----------



## Shinsei

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

Intp


----------



## Scoobyscoob

flourine said:


> ...


ESFP. :kitteh:


----------



## Shinsei

Istj


----------



## Jaune

Istj


----------



## Shinsei

enfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intj


----------



## Diavolo

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp


----------



## Ominously

Man, I haven't been here in a long time.

INFP


----------



## RaisinKG

yeah long time no see PPPPP

Still an INFP. @Ominously


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ESFP :smile:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfp


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Isfj ^_^


----------



## RaisinKG

Particularly InspireD ESFP


----------



## Scoobyscoob

The strongest ESFP of them all!


----------



## RaisinKG

of course

ESTP


----------



## Bitterself

IxTJ


----------



## Doll

Intj


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

infp


----------



## RaisinKG

ESFP via Pizza


----------



## Doll

entj


----------



## RaisinKG

entj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Han solo


----------



## RaisinKG

istp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istp


----------



## Rafiki

xxxP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

entj


----------



## RaisinKG

esfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Xxxx


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP via sig


----------



## 6007

estp


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intx


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

maybe ENTP?


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Um, not really no. ENFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

A doo? Doo. Scooby doo. Come on, boy! Get on it! Ay, ay? ...Urgh. Fine.

ESFP. There's a big clue which gave me those "vibes" .... :dry:


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfp


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## bremen

Infp-Isfp I don't see much difference between those two online.


----------



## soop

Inxj


----------



## RaisinKG

IM AT SOUP

ENxP


----------



## Scoobyscoob

I'm getting ISTP vibes from you, flourine. :smile:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfp


----------



## Scoobyscoob

That's the old me. The new, feels right man, me is ENTJ. :kitteh: Sorry for any confusion! I did not intend to do so! :smile:


----------



## RaisinKG

oh yeah?

Still an ISFP.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Noooo!!!! Why do you always do that to me!?!?!? :laughing:

Azure = I'm comfortable with saying INTJ.
flourine = A misbehaving ISTP. >:|


----------



## RaisinKG

Scoobyscoob said:


> Noooo!!!! Why do you always do that to me!?!?!? :laughing:
> 
> Azure = I'm comfortable with saying INTJ.
> flourine = A misbehaving ISTP. >:|


 Obviously an emotional ENFJ.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

flourine said:


> Obviously an emotional ENFJ.


I am so non-plussed by that spurious typing. Although I have nothing against ENFJ but... I am not. :smile:

Also, it seems that everything is falling into place. You = flourine = ESFP. :smile:


----------



## RaisinKG

No, because I said so.

Deal with it, ENFJ.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Stop re-assigning my type. You've had a taste of power and now it seems that you thirst for it!!! Definite ESFP, if you ask me. :smile:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Lii


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Oh? IEI for you then, Azure.


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Eset

Infp.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

Infj


----------



## leictreon

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## leictreon

Definitely INFP with some ENTP vibes


----------



## Asmodaeus

Either INFP or INTP...


----------



## Spleen

Totally INTJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

Intp


----------



## Because_why_not

Piez


----------



## Spleen

Intp.


----------



## Because_why_not

Nnjd


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj


----------



## Because_why_not

I dunno.....


* *




entp muwahaha


----------



## Candy Apple

Infj


----------



## Because_why_not

Nnjd


----------



## RaisinKG

Abwn


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ISTP, not including the functions. :smile:


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Esfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Yes. ESFP. I have foreseen this.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

flourine said:


> Yes. ESFP. I have foreseen this.


I think you might have a case for that typing. I think the donuts are a giveaway. 

You = ISTP, not including the functions.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ok. INFP.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

I really doubt either of us are INFP. You = ISTP, not including the functions. I do see your case for November being an ESFP though, like I was saying, the donuts although it would've made more sense to include dried fruits. :smile:


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

uhhh i'll have a double Ristretto Venti Half-Soy Nonfat Decaf Organic Chocolate Brownie Iced Vanilla Double-Shot Gingerbread Frappuccino Extra Hot With Foam Upside Down Double Blended One Sweet’N Low and One Nutrasweet with Ice, please.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ISFJ, not including the functions.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Scoobyscoob said:


> ISFJ, not including the functions.


WTF dried fruit and doughnuts don't go together. I'm shook


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ISFJ, not including the functions.


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ISFP, not including the functions.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entj


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## Wisteria

Isfj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Isfp.


----------



## Spleen

Intp


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istp


----------



## The Dude

Isfp


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## leictreon

enfp


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfj


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

intj


----------



## bremen

Isfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istj


----------



## RaisinKG

ESFP for sure


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Type: the avatar


----------



## bremen

Ixfj


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Infj


----------



## Wisteria

Xnfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estj


----------



## Doccium

Infp?


----------



## RaisinKG

Must be an entp in a INTP disguise


----------



## Scoobyscoob

esfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entj


----------



## RaisinKG

underneath that goofy mage exterior is a planning INTJ


----------



## Because_why_not

KTAJ (Pie)


----------



## Because_why_not

KTAG (Though could make the argument for SHPR-D)


----------



## Rafiki

Ussr


----------



## Because_why_not

You: WOLF (Lone variant)


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP?


----------



## Because_why_not

Why so unsure? You have your cat for back up.

ICEY/INTJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estp for now


----------



## Because_why_not

Go away ENTP. You're boring me now.


----------



## leictreon

ENTP tho


----------



## Because_why_not

Noooo my INFP _still_ won't agree with me :'<

(Well, on some threads you have but ...)


----------



## Jaune

ESTP still.


----------



## Because_why_not

Very intelligent ISFP


----------



## Jaune

Party animal.


----------



## Because_why_not

> Birth is nothing but death's beginning.


Emo :laughing:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

An insane ESFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

Oh you're back. You bored me last time with your obvious attention seeking (for my attention only) but I'm very reasonable and am willing to giver everyone another go (because I know how everyone wants my attention so it's only natural some beg too much).

ISFP


----------



## Scoobyscoob

I'll go with mildly dysfunctional ESFP then.


----------



## Because_why_not

ISFP is starting to slide.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

No, I know what that angle is about. I'm an ENTJ, so accept it. You ESFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

Scoobyscoob said:


> No, I know what that angle is about. I'm an ENTJ, so accept it. You ESFP.


Lol. If you say so.

ISFP. Come at me.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

I mean my wife is an ISFx. Our differences are pretty clear though. I think my INTJ youngest would agree, ESFP. roud:


----------



## Because_why_not

ISFP and ISFJ are pretty different.

Perhaps she is the ISFJ to your ISFP, ISFP.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

LoL, whatever. I <3 her either way. You = ESFP though.


----------



## Because_why_not

Lmao when did I say you didn't?

Changing to INFP for crazy mind jump to crazy conclusions that only an Ne-user would.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

The spurious typings of an ESFP. :laughing:


----------



## Because_why_not

An INFP who's got a thesaurus.

Anyway, I'm gonna wait til more people join in because this twosome isn't very exciting. Ciao for now.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Adieu, ESFP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entj


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## keinalu

intp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istj?


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## Because_why_not

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

abwn


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Zeus!


----------



## Alpha Centauri

Intj


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## Because_why_not

EEMO (ISFP variant)


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP???


----------



## Rafiki

ENTP fo sho


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## kitchensink

Estj


----------



## Morfy

Intj


----------



## bremen

Intp


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFJ???


----------



## bremen

Isfj


----------



## RaisinKG

intj x2


----------



## bremen

xNTP,but more Entp because more Ne than Ti


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## bremen

all types except te dom


----------



## Because_why_not

You're wrong - Jaune is 100% confirmed ESTJ.

The only reason you say that is because you don't want her to be. ENFP, take your Fi somewhere else. Muwahahaha


----------



## RaisinKG

Yep ENTP is ENTP ye cant argue about that 11/10


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp when not omni.


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> Yep ENTP is ENTP ye cant argue about that 11/10


Yeah you freaking can! I'm an ESTJ masquerading as an ENTP! Mind fucking people is what I do best, KTAJ



Azure_Zalaire said:


> Entp when not omni.


.... ENTP.


----------



## Jaune

Einsftjp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istp unicorn


----------



## Because_why_not

Entp. Not a unicorn.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTP hatrick!! ENTP gets to keep the ball now. ENTP is so proud and will always remember this moment :') (much better than ENTP's marriage or the birth of ENTP's daughter.)

Or if not, INTJ but come on, would you _really_ wanna take this moment from ENTP? :shocked:

I would muwahahahahha. Icy you are INTJ. (Listen carefully to ENTPs dreams shattering)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp captain of team awesome


----------



## Because_why_not

An ENTP who's sad that he's never been accepted into Team Awesome.

Leik if u cri evryteim


----------



## Jaune

ENTP captain of the debate team.


----------



## RaisinKG

ISFP avi duh


----------



## Because_why_not

Step aside, KTAJ
@Jaune Valjaune The type that gets my "Thanks".

SUNO (HARA variant)


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Step aside, KTAJ
> 
> @Jaune Valjaune The type that gets my "Thanks".
> 
> SUNO (HARA variant)


KTAJ (BWN Variant)


----------



## Because_why_not

Can't be because I'm not APIE variant. 

Tut tut. Using my system when your don't understand it....

KTAJ (APIE) - this is just something they do.


----------



## jjcu

Esfj


----------



## RaisinKG

Obvious IxFP is obvious


----------



## Because_why_not

Ktaj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

TYPE: Capt (of team awesome)


----------



## bremen

TypeOET


----------



## leictreon

INFJ obvious


----------



## Because_why_not

Istj


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ or INFP...


----------



## Because_why_not

Type: ICEY
Cat: HART


----------



## Jaune

TEAM (AWSM Variant)


----------



## RaisinKG

istp


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Same, ISTP.


----------



## Jaune

Estp


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ISTP :shocked:


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTx???


----------



## Spleen

INTJ to the core.


----------



## ObservantFool

INFJ 5w4 sp/sx


----------



## Spleen

INFP 4w5


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 4w5


----------



## RaisinKG

INTP to the rescue


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP???


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Because_why_not

You are KILL


----------



## Jaune

My murderer.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP???


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istp


----------



## Spleen

Obvious INFJ


----------



## Because_why_not

Yeah, cos he's _too_ obvious. He's an ENTP posing as an INFJ to gain an unsuspecting INFJ wife.

You however are: INFP. Much rain. So emo.


----------



## Convex

Thinking ESFP, just because of the free soul satiricalness.


----------



## Spleen

Intp?


----------



## Because_why_not

INFP I already told you. Unfortunately, I have to get a bit more of a feel to give you an abwn type. That system is awesome, but requires so much thought.


----------



## Jaune

Esfp


----------



## Spleen

Isfp


----------



## Chompy

Heck the heck the what?

ENFP.


----------



## svenze

isfj!


----------



## gyogul

Isfj


----------



## Retsu

Intj


----------



## bremen

Exfx


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ???


----------



## Ausserirdische

INTJ

Yeahhhhhh second right in a row


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ???


----------



## Doccium

Intj?


----------



## Retsu

Doccium said:


> Intj?


intj


----------



## Klaro26

Infj


----------



## Because_why_not

Oh how lovely.

INFJ? xx


----------



## RaisinKG

ISFJ for sure


----------



## Because_why_not

Oh, this is hard. So many choices.... I don't know, sorry....

Whatever you feel most comfortable as xx


----------



## RaisinKG

thank you for your hospitality m8 

ISFJ


----------



## Retsu

totes isfj too


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP or ESFP???


----------



## Because_why_not

Aw, that little unsure emoji always makes you seem so sweet xx (No seriously, it really does haha)

INTJ? xx


----------



## RaisinKG

entj ye


----------



## bremen

Avatar is very Intj, but from the way you talk, xxfx


----------



## Because_why_not

Hmmm Enfp


----------



## Doccium

Entp?


----------



## Godney

Infj


----------



## bremen

Ne dom


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISXJ very Si dom vibe.


----------



## Because_why_not

All vibes say ENTP.


----------



## bremen

All vibes point at Entp

Yup, you're an Intp alright


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Renter of space in my signature. :kitteh:


----------



## RaisinKG

is my type RENT? 
@Scoobyscoob JEDI (WISE variant)


----------



## Asmodaeus

XNTP???


----------



## Scoobyscoob

INTJ for ol Icy Heart



flourine said:


> is my type RENT?
> @Scoobyscoob JEDI (WISE variant)


Your type would be OWNER, but that was a good musical too. :smile:

You would be JEDI as well (CREATIVE variant). :smile:


----------



## Rafiki

enfp 7


----------



## Klaro26

Isfp 5


----------



## Jaune

Infp 5w4


----------



## bremen

Introverted thinker, but excluding Intp


----------



## Eset

Si that has a thing for Fi types:
Using signature to lure in xNFPs.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

It's so obvious to si your a istj -cold

Intp no questions ti be asked. -narci

Ninja


----------



## bremen

Well, my Fi is stronk

Infj yup


----------



## Because_why_not

It is strong because you are an ENFP.


----------



## gyogul

An ExFP. Your feels game is strong; I can see it from a mile away


----------



## Because_why_not

That wouldn't mean that it's strong. It would be visible if it were tall/large, contrasting and bright.

Also, ExFP would have Fi as their aux, so an Fi/Fe dom would be the one with the big feels.

INFJ because why not.


----------



## gyogul

After reading that I'll go with ESFP.


----------



## Godney

Istp


----------



## Jaune

Entj


----------



## sometimes

ISFP or INTJ.

I like the new avatar. I don't who it is in it though? It reminds me of this masterpiece <3
View attachment 591362
<3


----------



## Overdrive

INFJ. Enneagram 1!


----------



## Godney

xNFP


----------



## leictreon

Infp


----------



## Godney

Intp


----------



## kitchensink

INTP, Enneagram 5w4


----------



## Overdrive

INTP 4w5


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP???


----------



## Godney

Intj.


----------



## The Dude

Esfp...


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intj 5w4


----------



## Because_why_not

We all know you're ENTP...


----------



## Godney

Closeted INFP, I can see the Fi dom oozing from a mile away.


----------



## Because_why_not

Type: A little _too_ obsessed with a 90s/early 00s fad. :shocked:


----------



## bremen

Ash:100% nfp

Icy:xxfj ???


----------



## gyogul

bitchkastel is a textbook intj


----------



## Godney

classic INxJ.


----------



## Godney

gyogul said:


> bitchkastel is a textbook intj


Godkastel is the love of my life.


----------



## gyogul

@Godney

my favourite characters are Willard and Eva-Beatrice. Despised Erika though

You come across as an IxxJ...not sure if you're an s/n type or a feeler/thinker


----------



## Godney

gyogul said:


> @Godney
> 
> my favourite characters are Willard and Eva-Beatrice. Despised Erika though
> 
> You come across as an IxxJ...not sure if you're an s/n type or a feeler/thinker


Well you got close to my type. I've seen many people on this thread type me as xSFP just because Britney is my profile picture. :exterminate:

Don't get me started on Erika. I mainly love Bernkastel because of how soulless yet witty she is and I love how her whole existence ties into the Higurashi universe which is one of my favorite animes of all time.


----------



## RaisinKG

Looks like an ENFJ.


----------



## gyogul

xNTP type

@Godney

I thought Bernkastel and Lambdadelta were OK. I saw Eva-Beatrice as the most ruthless character. Erika to me is like a knock-off version of Bernkastel. No flavour, no entertaining sass...nothing. Honestly she is one of the major reasons why I hated EP 6-8


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP?


----------



## Godney

Fi-dom


----------



## Jaune

INTJ with really good Fi and Se.


----------



## Godney

Si-dom with developed Ne.


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ with highly developed Fi and Se


----------



## kitchensink

XNTP with lots of Ne


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP???


----------



## Siri

Istp


----------



## gyogul

infj?


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enxp


----------



## Doccium

Inf*?


----------



## Klaro26

Intj 8


----------



## Godney

Mmmh Ni Fe.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INTJ fan of a ISFP popstar


----------



## bremen

Same vibe as confused girl so Infj is right.


----------



## Jaune

Istp


----------



## Godney

ISTP or jaded ISTJ


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ fan of an ISFP super star


----------



## Godney

flourine said:


> INTJ fan of a record breaking, most successful artist of the millennium, first-two-albums-outsold-your-fave's-entire-discography, ISFP super star, legend, icon, and inspiration


I fixed it for you.


----------



## gyogul

@Godney

do you browse atrl/breatheheavy?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTx.


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj!


----------



## Doccium

Intj?


----------



## gyogul

intp


----------



## kitchensink

Intj


----------



## Doccium

Infj?


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## bremen

Infj


----------



## gyogul

intj


----------



## Eset

ENTP, or ironic ISTJ.

Also,
can't read.
Probably favours: ENTP.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Esfp.


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## TheHuman

ISTP with heavy Se


----------



## kitchensink

((this has nothing to do with anything but i love both your signature and your username))

INFP? IXFP? Am I close?


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## AshOrLey

Enxp


----------



## Godney

Enfp


----------



## AshOrLey

Isfp


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istp


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 9w1 3w2 7w6


----------



## kitchensink

ISTJ enneagram 6


----------



## gyogul

isfp


----------



## Doll

Entj


----------



## gyogul

INFP or INTP


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## bremen

At first Isfp, but then:Istx is reasonable.


----------



## Doll

intp


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## kitchensink

ISTX--leaning towards J still.


----------



## RaisinKG

enfp


----------



## gyogul

i can't look at your avatar without thinking of lambdadelta

xNTP


----------



## bremen

Lmao your new avatar, prob some kind of Entp.


----------



## Eset

Default ISTJ.


----------



## WorldzMine

Entj


----------



## RaisinKG

Intp.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

INxP, leaning towards F


----------



## RaisinKG

ntj


----------



## Jakuri

entp


----------



## Tamehagane

Isfp?

Edit: Whoops. Sorry, bro.


----------



## RaisinKG

Istp/intj


----------



## Jakuri

Tamehagane said:


> Isfp?
> 
> Edit: Whoops. Sorry, bro.


This is a non-serious vibe-typing thread...so you can relax. 
You weren't 100% wrong in that you are not the only one to imply I give off Fi vibe.

I got the INTJ vibe from you.
flourine, since I went with ENTP before, I will go with ENFP this time. Can't see you as anything other than ENTP but for some change.
Ne dom is clear so that leaves me with one choice.


----------



## Jaune

Vibes are consistently INXP to me. The more I get to know you, the more INTP seems accurate.


----------



## Because_why_not

Jaune is clear ESFJ.


----------



## Jakuri

ENTP.....uh I mean ISFP, for the time being. Totally. Just look at the sig!


----------



## Because_why_not

Nah, I've know I've been an ISFP ever since I went backpacking in Europe and found myself. (I also found a nice Italian if you catch my drift :wink: )

You must be an ESTJ for questioning MY identity!!!!!! dgxfcgvhbhok[pl][#lvkhcgfx


----------



## Eset

Depressed ENFP.


----------



## kitchensink

Okay so not ISTP... have you considered ENTP? Though you still give me INTP vibes.


----------



## gyogul

INxP


----------



## Eset

xNFP.


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## gyogul

IxTP


----------



## Nick_

Istj


----------



## Jaune

Istj


----------



## Doll

isfj


----------



## gyogul

enfp?


----------



## B3LIAL

A male with that gay pic? Must be an INFP phaggot.

Just kidding bro. 

And I don't understand the point of this thread if we're not going to type shit. Even our senses and intuition need something to feed off.

How can you guess based on nothing?

Type something bitches. Give off a vibe!


----------



## gyogul

because you have a vegeta avatar, i'd say xSTP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP?


----------



## Eset

Intj.


----------



## RaisinKG

intp this time


----------



## Scoobyscoob

flourine = INTJ = ILI. roud:


----------



## Eset

Predominately Se.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

INTP, easy.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Hmm...Fe-dom.


----------



## Eset

ISxJ.


----------



## gyogul

INFx


----------



## Rafiki

xNxP


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp.


----------



## Eset

Entp.


----------



## Jaune

IxTx except for ISTP.


----------



## Eset

Se and Si.


----------



## gyogul

infx


----------



## azir

intp


----------



## RaisinKG

entp


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## gyogul

istj


----------



## bremen

Ixtx

Nice avatar btw


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istj


----------



## gyogul

INFx

@ColdNobility

it was between the one I have now or this. I'll probably use this one soon


----------



## RaisinKG

Istp


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP.


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Eset

Isfp.


----------



## azir

intp all the way
edit: i lied- lots of intj vibes


----------



## Asmodaeus

INxP?


----------



## gyogul

the more i see your avatar the more intj it looks to me. definitely some IxTJ type


----------



## Retsu

Ooo spooky infp


----------



## gyogul

xNTP


----------



## Jaune

Istj


----------



## Eset

ISxP.


----------



## Jakuri

INTx


----------



## RaisinKG

INxP.


----------



## Klaro26

Istp


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## azir

isxj


----------



## RaisinKG

entp for sure


----------



## azir

flourine said:


> entp for sure


lol you guessed me before too 
you give off an estp vibe


----------



## Eset

xxxx for sure


----------



## RaisinKG

INTx or ISTx.


----------



## Eset

cancer or tumour,
cannot decide...


----------



## RaisinKG

I feel you are an INTP, like your profile says =)


----------



## gyogul

intp


----------



## azir

you really give off an unknown personality vibe


----------



## bremen

Same can be said about you.


----------



## Jaune

Ixtj


----------



## RaisinKG

ya entp i agree
@patadia

ISTx =) @Jaune Valjaune


----------



## kitchensink

ENXP. But apparently you're an ISFJ. So either a) I don't know you super well, which is true or b) I suck at typing people. Or both. Both is good.


----------



## RaisinKG

kitchensink said:


> ENXP. But apparently you're an ISFJ. So either a) I don't know you super well, which is true or b) I suck at typing people. Or both. Both is good.


Don't worry, have some Bon Bons INFP


----------



## bremen

Depending on your mood either Entp or Intp.


----------



## kitchensink

flourine said:


> Don't worry, have some Bon Bons INFP


Ahhhh that picture is soooo beautifulllll. Why must you do this to me on a Sunday when no chocolate places are open

Also COld Nobility--ISTJ, definitely


----------



## Eset

Was not you typed as INFJ a while ago?


----------



## Jakuri

INTJ, yeah I can see it so I will go with that.


----------



## RaisinKG

INFP fits you =)


----------



## Scoobyscoob

flourine = You can be whatever it is you want to be. The sky's the limit.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTx.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

So INTJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

ISTJ avi :O


----------



## Eset

ISFJ to the F.


----------



## RaisinKG

Definitely INTJ if I ever saw one. :O


----------



## Because_why_not

Definitely a faker if I ever saw one.

And fyi, ISFPs hate fakerz


----------



## RaisinKG

Because_why_not said:


> Definitely a faker if I ever saw one.
> 
> And fyi, ISFPs hate fakerz


ABWN (BWN) Variant


----------



## Eset

Because_why_not said:


> And fyi, ISFPs hate fakerz


I guess you must hate yourself then.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> I guess you must hate yourself then.


I'm not a faker, I'm a hipster. There's a difference. Just because you don't get it is your problem, not mine.


----------



## Jakuri

@Witch of BritanniaINTx, going to give you INTJ for that sardonic humour you demonstrated


----------



## bremen

INXP is accurate.


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ ye


----------



## Jaune

ISFJ roud:


----------



## RaisinKG

ISTx for you too, the attire is cool!


----------



## Eset

Flourine, you joining the: Witch clan/squad?


----------



## RaisinKG

Well if I were to do that I would have to change to either this (INTP) or this (INTx), or this (ESTP)
@Witch of Britannia


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> Well if I were to do that I would have to change to either this (INTP) or this (INTx), or this (ESTP)
> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=381570" target="_blank">Witch of Britannia</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->


Do it for the vine.


----------



## Jakuri

flourine said:


> Well if I were to do that I would have to change to either this (INTP) or this (INTx), or this (ESTP)
> @Witch of Britannia


Any idea what your witch name is going to be? Maybe once you decide on that can you choose your corresponding Touhou avatar. 

So far:

Witch of Miracles (ColdNobility)
Witch of Britannia (narcissistic)
Witch of Uncertainty (Jaune Valjaune)
Witch of Purity (myself)
Witch of Dreams (Azure_Zalaire)
Witch of Certainty (Blue Ribbon)


----------



## bremen

Don't forget Azure, Witch of Dreams


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Miracles said:


> Don't forget Azure, Witch of Dreams


added, along with Witch of Certainty (Bibbon)


----------



## RaisinKG

Well the first two are obvious:
Witch of Dolls
Witch of Knowledge

Idk about the third one.


----------



## Jaune

Witch of stealing the precious thing.


----------



## Eset

We need that 7th Witch,
so we be the 7 Witches.


----------



## Rafiki

xNxP


----------



## Jaune

Istp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Uncertain (?).


----------



## Jakuri

ENTJ or INTJ....will go with INTJ.


----------



## Siri

Infj


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx?


----------



## Siri

Istp


----------



## bremen

Intj


----------



## Doll

isfp


----------



## Eset

ENxP.


----------



## Doll

Witch of Britannia said:


> ENxP.


-_-

the struggle of my life you have just summarized. 

istj


----------



## Eset

Daenerys Targaryen said:


> -_-
> 
> the struggle of my life you have just summarized.


Did it on purpose.

I'll clarify for you this time:
ENFP


----------



## bremen

Estj-Ti


----------



## Eset

ISTJ-Ti


----------



## bremen

Thats actually very accurate since my function stack is this Si-Te-Fi-Ti, but you already knew that.


----------



## Eset

You're ISTj-Ti correct?


----------



## bremen

You mean LSI-Ti?
yeah for now I'll stick with that.


----------



## Eset

ISTj = LSI


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


> ISTj = LSI


I edited my post, I'm LSI-Ti.


----------



## Jakuri

ISTJ/SLI-Te


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Intp fi variant


----------



## Eset

NF.


----------



## Jaune

@Witch of Dreams INFJ all the way.
@Witch of Britannia INTx.


----------



## Lustghost

Isfp


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## kitchensink

ISTX, maybe ISTJ.


----------



## Siri

Isfj


----------



## Doll

infj


----------



## Diavolo

Enfp


----------



## Jaune

Istp


----------



## Doll

estp


----------



## Eset

Witch of Dreams said:


> He I have opinions but I don't tend to voice them much. Still true neutral (at best) but chaotic neutral (at worst)


Underlined:
My intuition isn't that good to predict what the "He" could be in that sentence.
I presume you started off with your sentence being "He.." and then later realized "I..." would be better.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


> Ye boi, 1v1 scrub.
> My Si precision is so gud that I am the best quick scoper eva.


Ok, give me my DSR-50 with freaking thermal vision, and you're done.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Britannia said:


> Underlined:
> My intuition isn't that good to predict what the "He" could be in that sentence.
> I presume you started off with your sentence being "He.." and then later realized "I..." would be better.


yeah yeah I know bad written English there want to say hehe (laughter). :tongue:


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Ok, give me my DSR-50 with freaking thermal vision, and you're done.


Ew, get off BO2 you complete scrub.
Come at me in BO1, the game where QSing takes skills to pay the bills.

Also,
"thermal vision",
what are you a pleb that can't aim?


----------



## bremen

Azure:Chaotic Good.


Witch of Britannia said:


> Ew, get off BO2 you complete scrub.
> Come at me in BO1, the game where QSing takes skills to pay the bills.
> Also,
> "thermal vision",
> what are you a pleb that can't aim?


Idk, I'm more used to BO2 guns, and also yeah what if I'm a pleb, thermal vision is bae.Works fine.Fucking hater.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles:

Lawful Plebeian,
it's all ISTJs are.


----------



## gyogul

which one of you is the most powerful witch?


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Idk, I'm more used to BO2 guns, and also yeah what if I'm a pleb, thermal vision is bae.Works fine.Fucking hater.


I'm more used to all guns, because they are all the same.
Always a bolt-action rifle and a spam-action rifle.

It's all about extended mags & silencer, bro.


----------



## Eset

gyogul said:


> which one of you is the most powerful witch?


C.C. is immortal,
just saying.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


> I'm more used to all guns, *because they are all the same.*
> Always a bolt-action rifle and a spam-action rifle.
> It's all about extended mags & silencer, bro.


That makes no sense.
I can agree on extended mags, but feel free to get silencers, but its not worth it in a 1v1.


Witch of Britannia said:


> C.C. is immortal,
> just saying.


C.C is useless alone, and she can't use Geass on others.She is immortal in term of life expectancy, but she can get killed like V.V.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

gyogul said:


> which one of you is the most powerful witch?


Depends on what your most afraid of.

Miracles are powerful but unpredictable
Karma may strike at any minute
Purity may be either innocence or poison
Dreams can become nightmares
Britannia can enforce rules over you from afar


I know I'm missing several if someone wants to fill the rest in.

also @Witch of Miracles yeah chaotic good would be fairly accurate for myself.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> That makes no sense.
> I can afree on extended mags, but feel free to get silencers, but its not worth it in a 1v1.


It made no sense because I decided it to not make sense, therefore it made no sense;
do you get the sense of this sense?

Silencers are for pros and for trolls,
I am both.

You will die from agony when I beat you from having to headshot you 30 times.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> C.C is useless alone, and she can't use Geass on others.She is immortal in term of life expectancy, but she can get killed like V.V.


V.V. was immortal,
but granted his immortality to Charles; therefore died.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


> It made no sense because I decided it to not make sense, therefore it made no sense;
> do you get the sense of this sense?
> Silencers are for pros and for trolls,
> I am both.
> You will die from agony when I beat you from having to headshot you 30 times.


I'm not that good at the game since I mostly play at my friends house, and they freaking love zombies, just tried the BO3 one some days ago.
I'm still pretty okay at snipers though, seriously speaking you would beat me.


Witch of Dreams said:


> Depends on what your most afraid of.
> Miracles are powerful but unpredictable
> Also @Witch of Miracles yeah chaotic good would be fairly accurate for myself.


Don't know which one I am, one test said I was chaotic good too. And I'm using the witch title of the character of my avatar(Bernkastel)she is an endless witch, and has the title of Witch of Miracles, but her powers do not work exactly like that.
If you're curious, super long text explaining her abilities.

She is a 1000 year old witch btw.


* *




*Miracles:
*The power of miracles require that the chance of a miracle happening in any sort of situation to be more than zero. Meaning the possibility of the miracle can be 1 but she would still be able to make it happen. Her miracles how ever are simply a stepping stone, who ever receives the miracle must use it to their own advantage because Bernkastel does not hand things over on a silver platter. Unlike Lambda's power over Certainty which means she will get the desired result 100% of the time Bern's is a complete wild card, it works in someones favor or it doesn't which is a warning she gives to everyone who asks for miracles to happen.

Edit:If that wasn't clear enough, she can use it on herself too.So she can reset any bad situations as long as there is a possibility.

*Regular Magic:*
Bernkastel is capable of using regular magic and she's quite good with it. She does not need an incantation for it but when fighting someone she will use them just to give them time to try and attack her because she knows she could easily wipe another Witch or Human out.
*
Summons:*
Bernkastel is able to summon a wide variety of Furniture from her world.
*This ability can not be used without the consent of Furniture accounts.
**Furniture=Servants

*Time Stopping/Meta World:*
In truth it's not really her stopping time but simply dragging a person into the 'Meta World', a world separate from all the others but yet in a sense connected and only reachable by Witches and those they bring with them.

*Strengths:*
Bernkastel excels in magic and manipulation. Twisting her words with Humans to lure them into her traps, once she captures a human for herself she does not let go of her control over them until they've served every bit of usefulness they could possibly give her. The only exceptions to this rule are those Bernkastel thinks of highly. Bernkastel can also read people easily and conserves her strength while waiting for an opening when fighting.

*Weaknesses:*
Bernkastel even though she is conservative has several 'Bad Matches'. Lambda Delta and her power of 'Certainty', Beatrice and her power of the 'Endless' and anyone who does not believe in Magic or Witches. Because of Lambda's 'Certainty' Bernkastel's power over 'Miracles' is canceled out for the most part. Beatrice's power over all that is 'Endless' means Beatrice can go one forever and ever and reach a desired result which would bring a fight with her and Bernkastel to a standstill. Bernkastel despises fighting anyone who does not believe in Witches or Magic due to them spreading a certain poison which can kill or weaken a Witch.The Anti Magic toxin which I will cover in another entry. She can not, no matter how hard she could try, penetrate an Endless Nine barrier casted by anyone, this barrier is the strongest and can only be used by very few people.





Witch of Britannia said:


> V.V. was immortal,
> but granted his immortality to Charles; therefore died.


Do you think that C.C is immune to having her body entirely destroyed?Immortality doesn't equal instant regeneration.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> *1):* I'm not that good at the game since I mostly play at my friends house, and they freaking love zombies, just tried the BO3 one some days ago.
> *2):* I'm still pretty okay at snipers though, seriously speaking you would beat me.


1):
Pfft what a scrub.

2):
Depends, 
If on PC: probably not, can't snipe with mouse
If on console/controller: possibly, though I have not used a controller in other 2 years


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


> Depends,
> If on PC: probably not, can't snipe with mouse
> If on console/controller: possibly, though I have not used a controller in other 2 years


I play with controllers, but I'm a little rusty so it would be even.


----------



## Eset

Kawaii song for kawaii people:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Miracles said:


> I'm not that good at the game since I mostly play at my friends house, and they freaking love zombies, just tried the BO3 one some days ago.
> I'm still pretty okay at snipers though, seriously speaking you would beat me.
> 
> Don't know which one I am, one test said I was chaotic good too. And I'm using the witch title of the character of my avatar(Bernkastel)she is an endless witch, and has the title of Witch of Miracles, but her powers do not work exactly like that.
> If you're curious, super long text explaining her abilities.
> 
> She is a 1000 year old witch btw.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Miracles:
> *The power of miracles require that the chance of a miracle happening in any sort of situation to be more than zero. Meaning the possibility of the miracle can be 1 but she would still be able to make it happen. Her miracles how ever are simply a stepping stone, who ever receives the miracle must use it to their own advantage because Bernkastel does not hand things over on a silver platter. Unlike Lambda's power over Certainty which means she will get the desired result 100% of the time Bern's is a complete wild card, it works in someones favor or it doesn't which is a warning she gives to everyone who asks for miracles to happen.
> 
> Edit:If that wasn't clear enough, she can use it on herself too.So she can reset any bad situations as long as there is a possibility.
> 
> *Regular Magic:*
> Bernkastel is capable of using regular magic and she's quite good with it. She does not need an incantation for it but when fighting someone she will use them just to give them time to try and attack her because she knows she could easily wipe another Witch or Human out.
> *
> Summons:*
> Bernkastel is able to summon a wide variety of Furniture from her world.
> *This ability can not be used without the consent of Furniture accounts.
> **Furniture=Servants
> 
> *Time Stopping/Meta World:*
> In truth it's not really her stopping time but simply dragging a person into the 'Meta World', a world separate from all the others but yet in a sense connected and only reachable by Witches and those they bring with them.
> 
> *Strengths:*
> Bernkastel excels in magic and manipulation. Twisting her words with Humans to lure them into her traps, once she captures a human for herself she does not let go of her control over them until they've served every bit of usefulness they could possibly give her. The only exceptions to this rule are those Bernkastel thinks of highly. Bernkastel can also read people easily and conserves her strength while waiting for an opening when fighting.
> 
> *Weaknesses:*
> Bernkastel even though she is conservative has several 'Bad Matches'. Lambda Delta and her power of 'Certainty', Beatrice and her power of the 'Endless' and anyone who does not believe in Magic or Witches. Because of Lambda's 'Certainty' Bernkastel's power over 'Miracles' is canceled out for the most part. Beatrice's power over all that is 'Endless' means Beatrice can go one forever and ever and reach a desired result which would bring a fight with her and Bernkastel to a standstill. Bernkastel despises fighting anyone who does not believe in Witches or Magic due to them spreading a certain poison which can kill or weaken a Witch.The Anti Magic toxin which I will cover in another entry. She can not, no matter how hard she could try, penetrate an Endless Nine barrier casted by anyone, this barrier is the strongest and can only be used by very few people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that C.C is immune to having her body entirely destroyed?Immortality doesn't equal instant regeneration.


wow that is quite an interesting and fun part to read. :happy:


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> I play with controllers, but I'm a little rusty so it would be even.


But I have played COD for I would say a good 2 years; that would be my total time span on it.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Dreams said:


> wow that is quite an interesting and fun part to read. :happy:


So which do you think is the strongest?


Witch of Britannia said:


> But I have played COD for I would say a good 2 years; that would be my total time span on it.


Time span is a bad number to determine a player's skill.Started playing 7+ years ago on and off, never had the game at my house, I am still getting rekt online whenever I try, but above average amongst the people I know.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Do you think that C.C is immune to having her body entirely destroyed?Immortality doesn't equal instant regeneration.


I do not believe she is an: Absolute Immortal
But Immortal non the less, perhaps: Semi-Immortal

In terms of regeneration: Ultimate Level, but not Absolute Level


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Time span is a bad number to determine a player's skill.


2 years at above average.

It has no ranking to it, so it is hard to say: how good you actually are on a whole.
i.e. there is no objective measurement to determine your skill on that game.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


> 2 years at above average.
> It has no ranking to it, so it is hard to say: how good you actually are on a whole.
> i.e. there is no objective measurement to determine your skill on that game.


I edited my post, but anyways no way to know unless we play together which is highly unlikely.

Between, once I get my award thread, it won't even say ColdNobility bwhahah
It will create the biggest mystery for newbies:Who is this ColdNobility, what happened to Witch of Miracles?!


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> I edited my post, but anyways no way to know unless we play together which is highly unlikely.
> 
> Between, once I get my award thread, it won't even say ColdNobility bwhahah


Highly unlikely because I am not entirely enthusiastic to play a 1v1 on COD.

"Between"?


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


> Highly unlikely because I am not entirely enthusiastic to play a 1v1 on COD.
> "Between"?


Me too.
Between is the equivalent of ''by the way'', where I live, its a common expression.


----------



## Eset

@Witch of Miracles

Shit, just realized I will not be able to achieve 10K in a weeks time,
because Halloween ends in 2 weeks time and I do not want to gain such with this current username as it won't gain as much attraction;
but then I won't be able to post much in these 2 weeks.

As long as I post less than 70 a day then I'll be fine.


----------



## bremen

@Witch of Britannia Even if you say that, I doubt you would attain 10k posts in a week time.

Inb4 long paragraph of counter argument.


----------



## Eset

@Witch of Miracles

I do not post long paragraphs, I'm Te after all.

I've noticed that I've been posting (at least) 140+ a day for the past 10 days,
at that rate I can achieve 1k in: 7 days precisely.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Britannia said:


> @Witch of Miracles
> I do not post long paragraphs, I'm Te after all.
> I've noticed that I've been posting (at least) 140+ a day for the past 10 days,
> at that rate I can achieve 1k in: 7 days precisely.


No you won't.


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> No you won't.


When you get baited:

http://personalitycafe.com/ban-infr...-witch-britannia-insulted-other-member-s.html


----------



## bremen

@Witch of Britannia LMAO


----------



## Eset




----------



## bremen

@Witch of BritanniaNo Dj Khaled gif: i cri evrytiem


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Witch of Miracles said:


> So which do you think is the strongest?


Hmm in terms of raw power miracles is tronger but there is that unpredictable element to it and it has to have a possibility (no matter how small) of happening to work. Certainty would be most powerful over time. Without knowing more about her power I can't speculate much more than that.


----------



## bremen

Witch of Dreams said:


> Hmm in terms of raw power miracles is tronger but there is that unpredictable element to it and it has to have a possibility (no matter how small) of happening to work. Certainty would be most powerful over time. Without knowing more about her power I can't speculate much more than that.


No, I meant against Narc, but anyways in the universe, Witch of Miracles fight with the Witch of Certainty one time, I can tell you which one wins, but its kind of a big spoiler.

I just found a really good link explaning the witch of certainty powers if you're curious enough:

Powers of the witch of certainty

Powers of the witch of miracles(better explained)

Based on this, there should be some kind of logic to find out who is the strongest of the two.


----------



## Eset

I'm questioning their eye-sight.


----------



## gyogul

i'm surprised you guys haven't started posting red truths yet


----------



## bremen

gyogul said:


> i'm surprised you guys haven't started posting red truths yet


Not yet, this time I will use Blue truth:

*You are Intj see the Mbti stats, 16 personalities is most accurate.Your function preference also fits nicely with the Intj type.
*


----------



## Eset

*16 personalities

Not shit test. 10/10*


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFJ???


----------



## TheHuman

Infj


----------



## leictreon

Istp


----------



## Eset

INFJ looking account,
but we all know you're INFP.


----------



## Doll

Definitely INTJ, I'd guess 5 or 6 enneagram-wise.


----------



## Jaune

Enfj


----------



## RaisinKG

istx


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj???


----------



## courageous_soul

INTJ (I guess...)


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## bremen

Istj.


----------



## Eset

Unknown.


----------



## Because_why_not

#isfj


----------



## Eset

#enfp


----------



## Because_why_not

#isfjcopyingmystyle


----------



## Eset

#enfpcopyingmygroove


----------



## Because_why_not

#isfjdoinghisthingbyboringthehellouttameagain


----------



## Eset

#enfpthinkingigiveashitifiboreshleetodeath


----------



## Because_why_not

#isfjwhoobviouslydoesgiveashitbecauseheresponded


----------



## Eset

#enfpobviouslyimnotboringashellifyoureresponding


----------



## Jakuri

What have I walked into? Long hashtags? I see.

Anyway, INTx vibe.


----------



## Doccium

Intj?


----------



## Jaune

INxP


----------



## Doll

intp


----------



## Eset

Enfp.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTJ?


----------



## Doccium

Intj?


----------



## kitchensink

Intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

Intp???


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## Eset

Istp.


----------



## Because_why_not

Some sort of ISFJ thing.


----------



## Eset

Oh, you're up early; ENFP.


----------



## Chompy

Based on vibe, ENFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

ISFP



Witch of Britannia said:


> Oh, you're up early; ENFP.


How was I up early when that was posted at 7:16 PM? ISFJ


----------



## Eset

Some filthy ENFP weeaboo.


----------



## Because_why_not

Such a poor attempt at trolling. I'm sad now 

Aren't NT supposed to be better at that? Well, I guess INTP has inferior Fe so would lack the whole understanding people to get them to bait. Though a similar thing could be said with the Te-doms (if you remember, I actually called you ESTJ way back).

For now it could be right, I suppose.


----------



## Eset

Well INTP + ESTJ = ENTP : according to life.

You are legit, ENFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

Witch of Britannia said:


> Well INTP + ESTJ = ENTP : according to life.
> 
> You are legit, ENFP.


How? I'm actually awake right now when I should be asleep but other than changing the "I" for "E", they would not equal ENTP (don't even get me started on it). Also, are you talking about you or me, because neither make sense.

Anyway, I explained my reasoning above with your "trolling" or attempt at it and moved from possibility A > possibility B.

Or would you rather "ISFJ Lawl!!"?


----------



## Eset

Ne-Te loop 4 sho.


----------



## Doccium

Int*?


----------



## Super Luigi

estp


----------



## Eset

Entp.


----------



## Super Luigi

enfp


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## Super Luigi

isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

ExTP because Nick Wilde.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ because of cute anime character (?).


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istp


----------



## SheWolf

ISFJ
text


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp!


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## Chompy

Intp


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

Infj


----------



## Eset

Enfp.


----------



## Because_why_not

Too try hard. Must be INFJ.


----------



## Eset

I could work with INFJ.

Too try easy. Must be ESTP.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Eset

Ne and Ti.


----------



## Jaune

Te and Ti.


----------



## kitchensink

Either an ISTJ or a surprisingly organized ISTP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Intp (?)


----------



## gyogul

very ironic INTJ or hardcore ISTP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## Siri

Entp.


----------



## Eset

Estj.


----------



## Jaune

INTx


----------



## Eset

ISTx


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## Because_why_not

The type that copies me because they want to be as cool as me.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esfp


----------



## Eset

Infj.


----------



## Doll

Always intp. If I had to suggest an alternate I'd be like NOPE.


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp


----------



## Jaune

Isfj


----------



## versace

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

infj


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Uncertain! Bahahaha. Just kidding.

Seriously: ISFx (?)


----------



## kitchensink

Extp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP (?)


----------



## Eset

Intj.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Estj (?)


----------



## RaisinKG

JTNI, with an extra side of INTJness in Se grip


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Such an INTJ.


----------



## Eset

Se.


----------



## Because_why_not

I get the vibe that you're the whiny type...


----------



## Siri

Ne is strong in this one.


----------



## Eset

JePi Grand Master.


----------



## kitchensink

I n t p


----------



## Jaune

INFx


----------



## RaisinKG

istx


----------



## gyogul

intx


----------



## RaisinKG

Yep. INTJ.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj (?)


----------



## Jaune

Intj.


----------



## gyogul

Enfp


----------



## Eset

A fair amount of Fi.


----------



## gyogul

narcissistic said:


> A fair amount of Fi.


so i've noticed 

only bit I can read from your avatar is that it's a judging type, so xxxJ excluding ExTJ


----------



## Eset

> so xxxJ excluding ExTJ


Wow, so mean.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










You get minus Fi points for that.


----------



## RaisinKG

using anime gifs

+++INFP points


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj (???)


----------



## kitchensink

Intp


----------



## gyogul

isfp


----------



## Eset

Infp.


----------



## Roman Empire

intp


----------



## Eset

Entp.


----------



## Doll

INTP. Surprise!


----------



## Roman Empire

Infp, Fi... Fi everywhere!


----------



## Doll

entj.

I DO have strong Fi, my stacking always comes out as Ne/Ti/Fi/Fe.


----------



## Schizoid

xxFJ


----------



## Roman Empire

Infp.


----------



## Eset

@Schizoid

You need to upload that avatar in PNG.
Here's one:

* *

















*Apa:*

ISTP avatar.


----------



## Schizoid

narcissistic said:


> @Schizoid
> 
> You need to upload that avatar in PNG.
> Here's one:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/ [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thanks, I just uploaded my avatar to the PNG version, does my avatar look much clearer now? xD
> 
> And I'm gotta go with xSTJ for your type.


----------



## Eset

Schizoid said:


> Thanks, I just uploaded my avatar to the PNG version, does my avatar look much clearer now? xD
> 
> And I'm gotta go with xSTJ for your type.


It does; though it would look better as cropped like so:

* *
















Unless you're fond on having it landscape.

INFP.


----------



## kitchensink

I still think you're an INTP but whatever


----------



## Eset

I still think you're an INFJ even though I know nothing about you and so I still think you're INFJ.


----------



## Jaune

Estj


----------



## Roman Empire

Istj/intj


----------



## bremen

Entp sounds about right


----------



## Eset

ENTJ fo sho.


----------



## RaisinKG

ExTJ.


----------



## Roman Empire

Esfp


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP is ENTP.


----------



## gyogul

enfp


----------



## Roman Empire

intj


----------



## kitchensink

ENTP. Or a really really reallllyyyy outspoken INTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Intp (?)


----------



## Roman Empire

infp


----------



## vforverification

Istp


----------



## Roman Empire

Isfp


----------



## Silent Theory

ENTJ

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Doll

infp


----------



## jjcu

Intj.


----------



## Roman Empire

Estp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Enfp


----------



## Roman Empire

isfj


----------



## Spleen

Entp.


----------



## Roman Empire

isfp


----------



## Super Luigi

estp


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

isfp


----------



## Spleen

Istp?


----------



## Roman Empire

infp


----------



## Spleen

Lol. 

ENTP.


----------



## Libra Sun

Intp


----------



## Spleen

Infj


----------



## bremen

From vibes, could be Isfp.


----------



## AshOrLey

Intj


----------



## Roman Empire

infp


----------



## AshOrLey

Entp


----------



## Super Luigi

enfp


----------



## Roman Empire

esfj


----------



## AshOrLey

Entp


----------



## Candy Apple

Intp


----------



## Roman Empire

Intj


----------



## Super Luigi

estj


----------



## Super Luigi

What about xSTP?

for you, I can see ISTJ, ISTP, or INTJ


----------



## Roman Empire

ESTJ type 8 with that avatar. Dangerous guy.


----------



## Super Luigi

I'm trying to show Se with my avatar but it can potentially be mistaken for Te.

Te-dom since you want to be a leader.


----------



## Roman Empire

ESTJ big boy alpha elepant yo


----------



## Super Luigi

entj


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Entp


----------



## gyogul

infj


----------



## Spleen

Intj


----------



## Roman Empire

intj


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTJ via name


----------



## vforverification

Infj


----------



## Spleen

The quintessential ESTP.


----------



## vforverification

ISTP 

And quintessential haha


----------



## Enistery

Gonna have to second the ESTP vibes here.


----------



## Spleen

Intp.


----------



## Doccium

Int*?


----------



## RaisinKG

intp


----------



## Roman Empire

INTJs dark fantasy.


----------



## vforverification

Intj


----------



## Super Luigi

extp


----------



## gyogul

Intj


----------



## Roman Empire

istj


----------



## Eset

Ntp.


----------



## Roman Empire

Isfp


----------



## Super Luigi

estj


----------



## Roman Empire

estp avatar


----------



## Eset

ntp


----------



## Roman Empire

isfj traditional clothing, or isfp/infp retro clothing.


----------



## Spleen

Typical ENTP.


----------



## Doccium

Intj?


----------



## Roman Empire

INTJ, cold & weird Fi with that avatar. Your enneagram doesn't match though imo. :kitteh: Or maybe it does,l I am just too stupid to understand, forgive me!


----------



## Spleen

INTJ 4w5 can exist. They're just extremely rare. 

If you want a good example of this unusual combination, there's Dracula from Coppola's adaptation.


----------



## Jakuri

Ni vibe from the sig especially. INTJ? As for enneagram vibe, 4w5-5w4-1w9 sx/sp


----------



## RaisinKG

INFP ovo


----------



## Tamehagane

ENFP with ADHD?


----------



## gyogul

Tamehagane said:


> ENFP with ADHD?


shots fired

--

xNTP


----------



## RaisinKG

IxTx


----------



## gyogul

xNFP


----------



## RaisinKG

ENFJ now


----------



## Eset

enfp


----------



## Candy Apple

Isfp


----------



## Jakuri

infp


----------



## Eset

infp


----------



## Jaune

Estj


----------



## RaisinKG

ISTx


----------



## Eset

enfp


----------



## Rafiki

intpenis


----------



## Eset

istpleb


----------



## RaisinKG

esfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Either INTP or INFJ (?)


----------



## vforverification

Intj


----------



## Spleen

Estp.


----------



## Klaro26

Infp 4


----------



## Eset

esfp


----------



## Spleen

Typical INTP.


----------



## Jaune

Atypical INTJ.


----------



## Doll

estp

my own vibe b all fucked up, so good luck next person.


----------



## Eset

enfj


----------



## Klaro26

Infp


----------



## Doll

esfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENTP (all dom!!!) :wink:


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ all the way!


----------



## Jaune

Let's say INTJ!


----------



## Miss Bingley

INxP


----------



## gyogul

xNFx, maybe xNFP?


----------



## Eset

infp


----------



## RaisinKG

Yep. ESTJ.


----------



## Jaune

Yep. ENTP.


----------



## gyogul

istp


----------



## vforverification

Istp


----------



## jjcu

Enfp


----------



## Jaune

Isfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFP (?)


----------



## Eset

intj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ESFP yes


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## RaisinKG

Napstablook eh?

ISFP.


----------



## Klaro26

Infp


----------



## vforverification

Enfj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP all the way!


----------



## vforverification

Icy NiTe said:


> ENTP all the way!


Hah why do you say it so vehemently? I didn't realise I came across soo ENTP? 

INTJ for you, I've seen you post a few things and you remind me soo much of my INTJ friend


----------



## Asmodaeus

vforverification said:


> Hah why do you say it so vehemently? I didn't realise I came across soo ENTP?
> 
> INTJ for you, I've seen you post a few things and you remind me soo much of my INTJ friend


There are four possible explanations:


For some reason, you reminded me of some ENTP fiends/acquaintances
Your siggy sounds kind of ENTP-ish
[read with a raspy voice] «_the dark side of the force is a pathway to many abilities some consider to be unnatural_» (i.e. the power of Ni)
All of the above :wink:


----------



## RaisinKG

Super INTJ vibes


----------



## OrangeCounty

Enfp


----------



## Jaune

Isfj


----------



## Maybe

​INFx


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFP (?)


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Miss Bingley

Intp


----------



## Eset

enfj


----------



## Chompy

Welp I would have thought INFP....


----------



## vforverification

Isfp


----------



## Candy Apple

Se


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## Jaune

INFx


----------



## vforverification

Ne


----------



## Jaune

ESxP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@SANTABLOOK22 

ENFP 7w6 > 3w4 > 9w8 sx/so


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp!


----------



## Eset

infj


----------



## RaisinKG

Much IxTP


----------



## Chompy

Hmm, IxFP.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INxP


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Rafiki

Istp


----------



## Chompy

INxJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNTJ.


----------



## vforverification

Intj


----------



## Eset

estj


----------



## jjcu

Infp.


----------



## Jaune

xSxP


----------



## OrangeCounty

Intj


----------



## vforverification

Fe


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISxP (?)


----------



## Eset

infj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*Unknown.*


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## Mafioso

Despotic Nepotist said:


> @Icy NiTe
> 
> ENTJ 7w8 > 8w9 > 4w5 sp/sx


ISTP 8w9


----------



## Angelo

estp 3w2


----------



## Miss Bingley

Estp


----------



## Jaune

xNTJ, lean more towards E


----------



## Eset

xxxx


----------



## Siri

Enfp.


----------



## vforverification

Isfp


----------



## Eset

entj


----------



## Clueing For Looks

Isfp


----------



## sometimes

Enfp


----------



## Eset

intj


----------



## Doccium

Is*j?


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## Mafioso

isfj


----------



## piano

entp 753


----------



## Doccium

In*p?


----------



## sometimes

Intj


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Eset

infp


----------



## Jakuri

isfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENTJ cat overlord


----------



## Meliodas

Isfj


----------



## Bijoux

Intj


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

Pirate Avi -> ExFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj (?)


----------



## gyogul

intj prime minister and his ESTP cat advisory


----------



## RaisinKG

the cat is an ENTJ and the secret master of the Sith Lord

ENFP ^


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

gyogul said:


> intj prime minister and his ESTP cat advisory





Arctic Chlorine said:


> the cat is an ENTJ and the secret master of the Sith Lord







mwa-hahahaha :laughing: :kitteh:


----------



## Doccium

Intj?


----------



## jjcu

Infp.


----------



## RaisinKG

entp


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## gyogul

ExTP


----------



## vforverification

Intp


----------



## Doccium

Entp?


----------



## Spleen

Infj?


----------



## gyogul

cool intj


----------



## Schizoid

xNTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExFJ (?)


----------



## Jaune

xNxJ


----------



## Candy Apple

Cheeky ISTJ.


----------



## vforverification

isfp


----------



## Klaro26

Estp 7w8 3w2 8w9 sx/so


----------



## Doccium

Infj?


----------



## Nefarious

INTX perhaps?


----------



## Doccium

Entp?


----------



## Jaune

I can see you as any INxx type or ISFP.


----------



## vforverification

I get such entj vibes from you!


----------



## RaisinKG

ExTP


----------



## Nefarious

Isfp


----------



## Bijoux

Intp


----------



## Doccium

Infp?


----------



## gyogul

xNTP
@vforverificationbring back your BBHMH avatar. I miss looking at it


----------



## vforverification

gyogul said:


> xNTP
> @vforverificationbring back your BBHMH avatar. I miss looking at it


hahaha I love that avatar too literally makes my dumb ass laugh every time!


----------



## Nefarious

Extp


----------



## Doccium

Entp?


----------



## murkyneko

ISFP enneagram type 4


----------



## gyogul

ixtj? istj?


----------



## Doccium

Intp?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfp


----------



## vforverification

Enfj


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Klaro26

Istp


----------



## jjcu

Estp.


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istj


----------



## RaisinKG

Can't be anything else but INFJ


----------



## Jaune

xxxP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Xxxj


----------



## Jaune

xNFx


----------



## RaisinKG

NT


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## Doccium

Infj?


----------



## Klaro26

Infp


----------



## gyogul

xNFP but probably infp


----------



## Jaune

IxTx


----------



## Doccium

ISTP?

(By the way: What makes me seem like some kind of IN**? Many think of me as one and thus I'd like to know the reason behind this assumption.)


----------



## Clueing For Looks

Isfp ?


----------



## RaisinKG

Yep. INTJ without a doubt.


----------



## Jaune

Infp/intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

Intp (?)


----------



## RaisinKG

Infj (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Spleen

Intp?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## sometimes

Estp


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj


----------



## bremen

Isfp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

enfp


----------



## vforverification

Isfj


----------



## RaisinKG

INFJ fo sure


----------



## Miss Bingley

INxP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP or ENFJ (?)


----------



## Doccium

Intj.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## vforverification

Entp


----------



## jjcu

Enfj.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

enfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Arctic Chlorine INTP 9w1 > 6w7 > 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## versace

Entp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ (?)


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 5w6 9w8 4w3 sp/sx


----------



## RaisinKG

ENFP now


----------



## Jaune

Any xNxP type seems reasonable.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istp


----------



## leictreon

Estp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Isfj (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## NineTypesOfLight

Estp


----------



## RaisinKG

IxFP


----------



## Doccium

Infp?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTx (?)


----------



## Jaune

I'll go with something new, INTP.


----------



## Bash

Entp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## Maybe

Estp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

extp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## versace

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

esfx with avi, isfp with profile picture


----------



## Xcopy

Enfp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Isfp


----------



## Jaune

ExTP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istj


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Miss Bingley

ISTx


----------



## RaisinKG

entj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Klaro26

Istj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## mizz

Entp


----------



## gyogul

INFx


----------



## vforverification

Estp


----------



## Jaune

Entj


----------



## RaisinKG

istp


----------



## Jaune

9w8 9w8 9w8 sx/sx


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istj


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow

I guessed ESTP, but apparently ENTP. Pretty close.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Isfj


----------



## leictreon

Entp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Jaune

I'll say ISTP today.


----------



## leictreon

Obvious ESTP cuz Rick Harrison


----------



## Jaune

Obvious INFP because cute and fluffy.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istj


----------



## Jaune

Back to ENTP.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istj


----------



## Miss Bingley

Intp


----------



## versace

Intp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Doccium

Entp?


----------



## vforverification

Intp


----------



## Jaune

ENTx


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## vforverification

Entp


----------



## Captain Cam

Esfp


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Rafiki

isfj


----------



## Captain Cam

Infp


----------



## Eset

esfp


----------



## Candy Apple

intp xD


----------



## Jaune

Isfj


----------



## leictreon

RICK, probably


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP (?)


----------



## Rafiki

xstp
ixsp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Rafiki

xsxp
esxp
estp


----------



## Klaro26

Infp


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ENFP who has an ISTJ alter ego as Rick Harrison Pawn Star.


----------



## RaisinKG

INFP based on vibes


----------



## Sporadic Aura

INTJ based on vibes.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFp.


----------



## RaisinKG

infj now


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## vforverification

Entp


----------



## jjcu

Enfj.


----------



## Eset

estp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Estj


----------



## Jaune

Istj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istj


----------



## Maybe

​Probably NT.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Jaune

Entj


----------



## Bunny

Istp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Esfp


----------



## Klaro26

Isfp


----------



## Shinnicakes

... xNFJ vibes? Maybe INFJ?


----------



## Doccium

Enf*?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Doccium

Entp?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## 5tarrynight

entp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## Jaune

Istp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istp


----------



## Kito

Estj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Isfp


----------



## Bunny

Isfp


----------



## Klaro26

Enfj 6


----------



## Eset

infj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Estj


----------



## Eset

estp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Estj


----------



## Schmendricks

INFJ, 4w5 5w4 9w1.


----------



## vforverification

Infj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Estp


----------



## aloneinmusic

Entj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Darkbloom

xSFJ


----------



## Gorgon

Infj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## vforverification

Entp


----------



## NiamhD

ESTP... maybe ENTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## Bunny

INxJ


----------



## NiamhD

Esfp


----------



## Stawker

Istp


----------



## jjcu

Maybe INFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

STP on avi alone


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

FiNe. +R.


----------



## RaisinKG

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> FiNe. +R.


Indeed, a FiNe SiTe.

Ni-Fe for you.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

flourine said:


> Ni-Fe for you.


In some circles, you'd be burned for this type of blasphemy.

Must be the Magical type.



> Indeed, a FiNe SiTe.



* *


----------



## gnargnar

Infj


----------



## Tamehagane

Estp


----------



## Schmendricks

Istp.


----------



## Tamehagane

Intj


----------



## Eset

entp


----------



## Jaune

Estj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Eset

intj


----------



## vforverification

Istj


----------



## Bunny

Istp


----------



## Eset

infp


----------



## leictreon

E S T J daddy


----------



## Doccium

I'll call thee INFP.


----------



## Jaune

@leictreon IxFP
@Doccium INFx


----------



## Doccium

Isfp?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Doccium INFJ 4w5 > 5w4 > 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## Jaune

Estp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Phil DeVille ESTP 7w8 > 3w2 > 9w8 so/sx


----------



## Schmendricks

Entp.


----------



## Jaune

ESTJ 3w4 5w6 9w8 sx/so


----------



## leictreon

ESTP because Phil!


----------



## Jaune

Istj


----------



## versace

Entp


----------



## leictreon

Infj


----------



## bleghc

isfj. would've also guessed 9 except with a 1 wing. also 962 tritype with debate about whether or not it's 2 or 4 for your heart fix. _and_ so/sx! never realy suspected sx dom


----------



## RaisinKG

intp but a not intp avi


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Isfp


----------



## leictreon

INTJ or INFJ



blehBLEH said:


> isfj. would've also guessed 9 except with a 1 wing. also 962 tritype with debate about whether or not it's 2 or 4 for your heart fix. _and_ so/sx! never realy suspected sx dom


You were kinda right. The other person in the avatar (my bestie) _is_ a 962, and seems sp/so. We're both INFPs tho.


----------



## jjcu

Infj.


----------



## Bunny

Isfp


----------



## azir

esfj


----------



## Tamehagane

Enfp


----------



## Eset

entp


----------



## leictreon

Estj


----------



## RaisinKG

infp!


----------



## Jaune

Infj!


----------



## Bunny

Istp


----------



## Because_why_not

Istj. Without a doubt.

You can thank me later, yeah.


----------



## azir

Intp


----------



## Eset

extp


----------



## Bunny

INTJ 5w4


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## Eset

infj 5


----------



## Kimchi

estj


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infj


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## tinyheart

Istj


----------



## Bunny

Infj 4


----------



## RaisinKG

isfp!


----------



## Eset

enfp 7


----------



## Gorgon

ENTP 7w6


----------



## Bunny

ISTP 8w9


----------



## Scirrus

ISFP 2w3


----------



## Tamehagane

Cmon bro.
Signature.

I was going to say ESTP though


----------



## Miss Bingley

ISTP 8w9


----------



## Tamehagane

Intj?


----------



## tinyheart

intp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx (?)


----------



## Bunny

Infj


----------



## Tamehagane

Enfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTJ (?)


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## tinyheart

intj!


----------



## jjcu

Isfp or Infp.


----------



## Jaune

xSFP, and I would lean towards I.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## Doccium

Intj?


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Istp


----------



## RaisinKG

still INTJ


----------



## tinyheart

Infjaaaaay~~


----------



## Jaune

INFP 4w3 6w5 9w1 sp/sx


----------



## Bunny

Istp 7


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Klaro26

Intj 6


----------



## Doccium

Infj?


----------



## Jaune

INFP 4w5 5w6 9w1 sp/sx


----------



## The red spirit

XNFP, but don't know which one of them


----------



## Judson Joist

Avatar says ISFP. Sig says ENFP. I'll go with ESFP.


----------



## The red spirit

Judson Joist said:


> Avatar says ISFP. Sig says ENFP. I'll go with ESFP.


lol, best reasoning on Earth


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

If not count avatar:

ISTxJ.


----------



## sprinkle

Istp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTj.


----------



## RaisinKG

INFp


----------



## Marshy

I don't feel like changing one letter so it looks like I actually know what Im talking about...
Without looking I have come up with INFJ. I swear I didnt look pls dont interrogate me ;_;


----------



## RaisinKG

Marshy14 said:


> I don't feel like changing one letter so it looks like I actually know what Im talking about...
> Without looking I have come up with INFJ. I swear I didnt look pls dont interrogate me ;_;


_
interrogates you_

i was going to say INTx for the space theme but then I saw birds. ENxP.


----------



## Marshy

flourine said:


> _
> interrogates you_
> 
> i was going to say INTx for the space theme but then I saw birds. ENxP.


Its my budgie photoshopped into deep space. Only have to add my other budgie and a transparent photo of my budgie that passed on.


----------



## RaisinKG

Marshy14 said:


> Its my budgie photoshopped into deep space. Only have to add my other budgie and a transparent photo of my budgie that passed on.


in that case this must be the work of an 「ENFP」!


----------



## Marshy

flourine said:


> in that case this must be the work of an 「ENFP」!


Thats an interesting one I havent heard yet. I took the test a few times well say 60% I've scored Intp, 30ish entp and every once in a while itsp. There usually is a large discrepancy between how people view themselves and how others perceive them so it wouldnt surprise me if I'm somehow subconsciously manipulating the results.


----------



## RaisinKG

Marshy14 said:


> Thats an interesting one I havent heard yet. I took the test a few times well say 60% I've scored Intp, 30ish entp and every once in a while itsp. There usually is a large discrepancy between how people view themselves and how others perceive them so it wouldnt surprise me if I'm somehow subconsciously manipulating the results.


perhaps you must be a Ni dom whose Ni subconsciously manipulates the results so it fits their Ni agenda. Add a lil Ti in the mix, which likes to tweak and alter the logic of things to suit their internal idea of what makes sense to them, which equals manipulated results.

Add up this Ni-Ti recipe and you have an INFJ in a Ni Ti loop


----------



## Marshy

flourine said:


> perhaps you must be a Ni dom whose Ni subconsciously manipulates the results so it fits their Ni agenda. Add a lil Ti in the mix, which likes to tweak and alter the logic of things to suit their internal idea of what makes sense to them, which equals manipulated results.
> 
> Add up this Ni-Ti recipe and you have an INFJ in a Ni Ti loop


I believe im an xxxx


----------



## Marshy

Double post


----------



## Marshy

Double post


----------



## RaisinKG

Marshy14 said:


> I believe im an xxxx


woah really?


----------



## Asmodaeus

Sarky INFJ! :laughing: :kitteh:


----------



## sometimes

Intj.


----------



## jjcu

Infj.


----------



## Stasii

Entp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

xSFJ

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vforverification

Enfp


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Intp


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

You there. You are an ESTP!~


----------



## azir

xnfp


----------



## Monroe

Try me, rip.


----------



## Jaune

@azir ENTP
@Monroe ESTP


----------



## crumbs

Enfp


----------



## Jaune

Enfj


----------



## vforverification

Enfj


----------



## Jaune

Entj


----------



## RaisinKG

esfp!!


----------



## Jaune

infj!!


----------



## Max

XSTP.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorgon

esfp


----------



## sometimes

ISFP

1w9 4w3 7w8 sx/sp


----------



## Jaune

@Thanatesque ISFP 9w1 4w3 6w7 sp/sx 

@sometimes INFJ 4w5 9w1 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## sometimes

Estp


----------



## Maybe

​Intp 9 (like me)


----------



## Jaune

INTP 9w1 4w5 5w4 sp/so


----------



## RaisinKG

entp now


----------



## Jaune

INTx, although I lean towards J.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Drop it like it's hot with the ISxP vibe.


----------



## tinyheart

intj


----------



## vforverification

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

lol enfp


----------



## Jaune

lol INFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESxP (?)


----------



## Meliodas

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

Feels NFJ


----------



## azir

infp


----------



## jjcu

Enfp.


----------



## sometimes

Isfp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INxP vibe


----------



## azir

inxp as well


----------



## Marshy

ENTP • 7w8 • sx/sp


----------



## azir

Ni because that was 2accurate4me


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP of course


----------



## tinyheart

ISFP 9w1


----------



## Librarylady

Intp


----------



## Gorgon

Infj


----------



## Eset

infp 4w5


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

ENTP 3w4


----------



## jjcu

Entj.


----------



## RaisinKG

a determined INTJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFJ this time! C=


----------



## 5tarrynight

entp


----------



## bleghc

enfp!


----------



## Jaune

ENxP. Definitely Ne. I do lean towards F, though. 7w6 for enneagram.


----------



## RaisinKG

we are number ENTP


----------



## Jakuri

ENFP, with lots of 7w6 and 9w1 influence.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

INFP 9w1 or 4w5


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INxJ


----------



## SpaceMan

edit: @Dental Floss Tycoon
Ni - vibe based on the intensity depicted from your avi, in addition to your quote on Identity.
Te - based on the simplicity of your response as well as your error correcting outlook regarding grammar?

Simple, effective and concerned with the Identity of "I".

INTJ 4w5? 5w4?
INFJ 5w6?

yolo...


Notus:

ISFP?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Intp


----------



## Eset

esfp


----------



## Jaune

ESTJ 3w4


----------



## gnargnar

Esfp


----------



## Cat Brainz

xSTP 7w8


----------



## leictreon

IxTP


----------



## Jaune

INFP 9w1


----------



## tinyheart

ESTP 9w8


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@mytinyheart INFJ 1w9 > 6w7 > 4w3 sx/sp


----------



## Gorgon

ISTP 7w8 3w4 9w8 sp


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 4w3 6w7 8w9 sx/sp


----------



## jjcu

Intj.


----------



## Cat Brainz

ISTP 8w9


----------



## leictreon

ENTP yo


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Isfp


----------



## CocaColaBR

Istp


----------



## Jaune

INTP 9w8 sp/so


----------



## Marshy

entp


----------



## Klaro26

Entp 7


----------



## Cat Brainz

Infj 1


----------



## Klaro26

Estp 7


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Enfp


----------



## leictreon

ISTJ yo


----------



## The red spirit

enfp


----------



## azir

enfj


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 8w7


----------



## ethylene

ESTP 8w7


----------



## RaisinKG

I shall say something jokingly, then.~

Obviously the Monkey is an ESTP thinking about what exciting sport he will do next.


----------



## BranchMonkey

I'm going to "vervet" you; that's Austrian for "I'm going to get you," silly eSFP-like INfP acting like a baton-twirling ESTJ. Tricky; you are so tricky!


----------



## Cat Brainz

ExxP


----------



## tinyheart

ISFP 3w2


----------



## BranchMonkey

Today ISTj (Going Socionics) but using MBTI letters, i.e. I'm tired!


----------



## tinyheart

:i::r:


----------



## lilprimrose

Though I know it already, INFP seems very likely :05.18-flustered:


----------



## Jakuri

BranchMonkey said:


> I'm going to "vervet" you; that's Austrian for "I'm going to get you," silly eSFP-like INfP acting like a baton-twirling ESTJ. Tricky; you are so tricky!


Ah yes our common friend FloFlo can be a tricky one if one is to type him based on forum activity alone. :laughing:
Going to post this song anyway because the title is quite relevant, and the song sounds good too.




(ah...I wish those were my hands...)

And as for the above poster, INFP quite likely.


----------



## RaisinKG

Can't be anything else but an ESFJ.~


----------



## Gorgon

INFP 7w6


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

INFJ or INFP, 4w5.


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 5w4


----------



## Miss Bingley

ExTP 7w6


----------



## Jaune

INTJ (or INFJ on a loop) 3w4


----------



## Captain Cam

Entp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Hmmmm... Simon says "ESFP"


----------



## Jaune

INFP 9w8


----------



## Taciterse

ISTP

Because lone gunslinger stereotypes are a thing.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INTPish


----------



## Cat Brainz

INFP 9w1 7w6 4w3


----------



## Taciterse

ENTP

Because Chesire.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Isfj


----------



## tinyheart

INFP 5w4


----------



## Taciterse

ISFP

Because to me, your avatar symbolizes an alienated, triumphant stand against the encroaching darkness.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Taciterse play on words reminds me of my ISTJ father, mostly the T, so 5w6 or INTJ.


----------



## Jaune

The connection you've made seems Si/Ne to me. This time I'll vibe you as ISTJ 5w6.


----------



## BranchMonkey

That is a paint ball gun and you are about to aim at your nephew after coming home from work (These clothes, eh, you never liked them, and your nephew is a poor shot).

INFP


----------



## Taciterse

INTJ

Because (over)active imagination coupled with assertiveness.



BranchMonkey said:


> Taciterse play on words reminds me of my ISTJ father, mostly the T, so 5w6 or INTJ.


Sounds like a fun guy. "Dad jokes" galore.


----------



## JaguarPap

Ni dominant of some sort.

Because space.


----------



## RaisinKG

ENxJ because lively and luxurious bar indicates Tert Se


----------



## Taciterse

ENFP

Because everything I see is delicate sunshine and happiness.


----------



## Gorgon

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

RIP Thanatesque indeed. IxFP.


----------



## leictreon

Isfp


----------



## Captain Cam

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

Number 3: You get SFP


----------



## Klaro26

Estj


----------



## Taciterse

INTP

For reticence, mad science and substance abuse.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

INTP or INTJ because they like space and shit.


----------



## RaisinKG

Wow! COOL DUDE!

Cool shades...

ISTP is certainty.~


----------



## jjcu

Enfp or Esfj.


----------



## JaguarPap

IxFP


----------



## Taciterse

ISTJ

Observant. Assertive. Pleasing visual presentation.


----------



## Captain Cam

Isfp


----------



## JaguarPap

Isfj.


----------



## TornadicX

@Captain Cam : ISFJ. (This was for the person before the last. Me and Jag posted at the same time.)
@JaguarPap : This is for the person right above me: ISTP

Just pretend you dont see my username.


----------



## JaguarPap

infpfantasy said:


> @Captain Cam : ISFJ. (This was for the person before the last. Me and Jag posted at the same time.)
> @JaguarPap : This is for the person right above me: ISTP
> 
> Just pretend you dont see my username.


No worries. I looked at the username, however
I like the betrayal of stereotype, though; I believe I embody something different than what people expect my type to be (how many reticent anime characters wearing glaring glasses do we need?)


----------



## Taciterse

infpfantasy said:


> just pretend you dont see my username.:d


Estj!


----------



## tinyheart

INFP 5w6


----------



## TornadicX

@JaguarPap - Honestly, I guessed based on the vibe of the avatar you used. It reminded me of a bar where guys go get drunk. Then, I associated Jaguar with cars.. That was probably ignorant but that's the way I thought to read the vibe haha. 
@Taciterse Yikes!  I'm pretty sure there are awesome ESTJs. Did you get this based on the avatar of my bae?

Nobody has to guess my type again but while I'm at it if I didn't look at your spoiler, i'd say INTP @mytinyheart


----------



## Taciterse

No one gets an E vibe from me, it would seem. Probably the name (or space).



infpfantasy said:


> @Taciterse Yikes!  I'm pretty sure there are awesome ESTJs. Did you get this based on the avatar of my bae?


Most people don't give declarations about how someone should vibe them, so I was just making a lame joke about bossy ESTJ stereotypes. I get an F vibe from you; it was just too fun to invert the functions and put that at the bottom.


----------



## JaguarPap

taciterse said:


> no one gets an e vibe from me, it would seem. Probably the name (or space).
> 
> 
> Most people don't give declarations about how someone should vibe them, so i was just making a lame joke about bossy estj stereotypes. I get an f vibe from you; it was just too fun to invert the functions and put that at the bottom.


intp.


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 5w6


----------



## ninjahitsawall

^ENTP



JMHoughton said:


> INTP or INTJ because they like space and shit.


lmao classic


----------



## RaisinKG

ninja

ISTP!

also a classic


----------



## gnargnar

Enfp


----------



## JaguarPap

Istp.


----------



## tinyheart

ESTP 4w3


----------



## JaguarPap

Istj.


----------



## tinyheart

ISTP 7w8


----------



## BranchMonkey

infp with rawr!


----------



## JaguarPap

esfj.


----------



## Gorgon

ESTP or ENFJ


----------



## Taciterse

Isfp


----------



## Rosewhistle

Infj


----------



## BranchMonkey

@*Taciterse* 

INFJ -- The feelingest thinker; the most analytical feeler. Ya.

@*Rosewhistle* the ninja, hmm: INFP - good analytical skills for you, too.


----------



## Lakshmi Lovita

Istp


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Lakshmi Lovita 

ISFP from the avatar which so far is all the vibe I got; well, actually, you are much closer with ISTP than the few who give me extraverted whatever. 

I just need to find out how you feel about working as a vet assistant. No, no: That isn't a vibe, BranchMonkey; that is information. 

I'm up passed my bedtime. :welcome:


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 5w4


----------



## Asmodaeus

XXTP (?)


----------



## RaisinKG

new idea: INFP


----------



## Taciterse

ENTJ

edit: ninjad again!

I'm going to go with INFP this time.


----------



## Jaune

I'll say INFJ right now.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ExTP.


----------



## Taciterse

Enfp


----------



## Doccium

Maybe INFP or INTP?


----------



## Jaune

INFP or ISFP. Now that you have a different kind of avatar, you no longer give the Ni vibes.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Estp


----------



## Doccium

Isfp?


----------



## Taciterse

Enfj


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Intj


----------



## Taciterse

Enfp


----------



## tinyheart

INTP 5w6


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFP - Turbo Charged.


----------



## Taciterse

I get different vibes from you at different times.

But for the moment, I'm feeling INFJ.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INxP (?)


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 5w6


----------



## vforverification

Istp


----------



## Taciterse

ENFP

This seems to be a popular vibe for me, lately.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INTJ for Ni af and no apparent feeling.


----------



## The Dude

INFP 4w5


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

Hmmm...
Something smells INTP~


----------



## vforverification

Infp


----------



## Taciterse

Estp



Witch of Oreo said:


> no apparent feeling.


You wound me.


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFJ or INTp (MBTI first; Socionics second); I'll leg wrestle you for the win, @Taciterse


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 9w8


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Definitely need sunglasses to see this one.


----------



## RaisinKG

I need cat ears to hear this one.


----------



## Jaune

I need to smell flowers for this one.


----------



## tinyheart

INTJ 4w3


----------



## Jakuri

infj 4w5


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INFJ 9w1


----------



## Miss Bingley

INFJ 4w5 or 5w4


----------



## Taciterse

ENFJ (runner-up: ENTP)


----------



## Librarylady

Infj


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Istj


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

ISTP 7w6


----------



## Librarylady

Istj


----------



## jjcu

Maybe Isfj.


----------



## Taciterse

Isfp


----------



## Jakuri

hmm...INTP?


----------



## RaisinKG

isfj i mean infp

my digital tongue slipped!


----------



## Librarylady

Enfp


----------



## Gorgon

Xstj


----------



## Taciterse

Intp


----------



## Librarylady

Inxj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTJ (?)


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow

Intp / e5

Edit: can you believe I thought we were typing the OP?

For the person above me, ISFP E4


----------



## RaisinKG

@TheDarknessInTheSnow

The darkness... the snow...

[record scratch] INTJ.


----------



## Jakuri

I will go with ISTJ, just for the sake of some change. :tongue:


----------



## Doccium

Infp?


----------



## Conterphobia

Infp.


----------



## nam

istp


----------



## RaisinKG

Oh boy!

Bananas! ISFP!


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

esfp


----------



## Lovable

infj  you are a prime example of your type..


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Lovable INFP 7w6 > 4w3 > 9w1 so/sx


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFP *Must bone up on this Despotic one...


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFJ this time!


----------



## BranchMonkey

ENFP


----------



## RaisinKG

O.O

An ENFP!


----------



## BranchMonkey

another ENFP: We're being typecast, or brainwashed, or bored...


----------



## Endologic

^
ISFJ


*vibes* *vibes*


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Endologic INTJ 5w6 > 1w9 > 3w4 so/sp


----------



## Taciterse

ESTJ
Mostly because my stereotype of AoT characters is that they are all ESTJs.

edit: ninjad
ENTP


----------



## RaisinKG

oh boy its a spacey INFJ!


----------



## BranchMonkey

A lalalalalalalala ENFP. 

Someone tell me what AoT is? Treat me as an ignorant child; I like it.


----------



## RaisinKG

BranchMonkey said:


> A lalalalalalalala ENFP.
> 
> Someone tell me what AoT is? Treat me as an ignorant child; I like it.


age of time

i mean attack on teenagers

I MEAN 

Attack on Television

WAIT

I mean ATTACK ON TITAN! Its some animu!


----------



## Endologic

^
ENFP



Taciterse said:


> ESTJ
> Mostly because my stereotype of AoT characters is that they are all ESTJs.


Eren: INFJ (immature at first, becomes more aware and insightful as the series progresses)
Armin: INTP
Mikasa: IXTJ

Grischa: ISTJ

Zeke: INTJ
Reiner: ESTJ
Bertholdt: ISTJ
Annie: ISTP

Ymir: IxTP
Historia (Christa): INFP
Jean: ?
Marko: ENFJ
Sascha: ESFP
Connie: ISFP

Erwin: INTJ
Levi: ENTJ
Hanji: ENTP


*more vibes* *more vibes*


----------



## BranchMonkey

Without sig, I would have said INTP or ENTP, so I'll stick with those.


----------



## Endologic

^
I already shared the vibes I received. (@BranchMonkey)

so, what's it gonna be _with_ the signature?


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Endologic

Political views aren't much without action. They remain just that--perspective, nothing to back up thoughts, so ENTP for you based on detailed signature. I am ignoring "Endo..." for the siggy.


----------



## RaisinKG

sadness and melancholy that this young monkey holds in their face.

but like all depressed monkeys, it's a disappointed INFP.


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

You look like a cute anime character in your avatar, and you are sooo sensitive. Awwwwwwww.
yeap, definitively an ISFP, I guess.

Ohh well, wanna some dessert (pats her head).


----------



## Endologic

^
xxTP - Based on the Kefka avatar, and likely Chaotic Neutral to Evil.



BranchMonkey said:


> @Endologic
> 
> Political views aren't much without action. They remain just that--perspective, nothing to back up thoughts, so ENTP for you based on detailed signature. I am ignoring "Endo..." for the siggy.


"Endo", meaning _internal_, relates to logic - Endologic is essentially a neologism for _Ti_.


----------



## RaisinKG

ClownToy The Whiteface said:


> You look like a cute anime character in your avatar, and you are sooo sensitive. Awwwwwwww.
> yeap, definitively an ISFP, I guess.
> 
> Ohh well, wanna some dessert (pats her head).


ikr im absolutely, positively, _sooooo_ ISFP~!!!!! _Totally_ Se-Ni to the maximum! No, up to 11!

Above: YEP INTP


----------



## Taciterse

ENergizer batteries + FP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Taciterse INTP 9w8 > 5w4 > 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## Jakuri

Going with ENTP 7w8 > 9w8 > 3w2 so/sx


----------



## RaisinKG

don't worry, i'll never leave without saying a goodbye. not to an adorable sig, No, no!

"goodbye, INFP."

there you go~


----------



## nam

Infp


----------



## Doccium

Entp?


----------



## nam

Doccium said:


> Entp?


Nope 
istp


----------



## Taciterse

ENTPeel


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Intj


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## Doccium

Infj?


----------



## BranchMonkey

Isfp?


----------



## RaisinKG

Lets try this.

ENFJ.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

2121


----------



## Jaune

ISTP 9w8


----------



## Doccium

Istp?


----------



## BranchMonkey

Infp or Isfp enneagram 6w5 or 1w9


----------



## Taciterse

ENFJ

Extroversion pushed it's way in there!


----------



## jjcu

Infj


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

ESTP 3w2


----------



## Jaune

You definitely seem INFJ 4w3, INFP 4w5 would be my next alternative.


----------



## anorganizedmess

ISFP 6w7


----------



## RaisinKG

welcome to the forum, nice avatar m8.

gots to be a coooooool ENFP behind those shades and that shiny police cap.


----------



## anorganizedmess

flourine said:


> welcome to the forum, nice avatar m8.
> 
> gots to be a coooooool ENFP behind those shades and that shiny police cap.


dB)


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

INTJ 5w4


----------



## Gorgon

INFJ 4w3 sp/so


----------



## Klaro26

Enfj 6w5


----------



## BranchMonkey

INTJ 5w6


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Reina said:


> INFJ 4w3 sp/so


Exactly!!!




@*BranchMonkey* ENFP


----------



## tinyheart

infj


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Infp <3


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Snowflake Minuet

That's my first ENFP from a person; never got that on a test, but "vibes"; I cannot argue with those. 


@Witch of Oreo

Another sometimes silly INFJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxP.


----------



## Miss Bingley

INFP af.


----------



## Jaune

INTJ, but not af.


----------



## Taciterse

INTJ

(runner-up: ISTJ)


----------



## RaisinKG

slowly but surely the INFJ nebula slowly sinks into the mold


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

you look like an xyFP, but I find you hard to type.

Anyway, do you want a pie?


----------



## RaisinKG

ClownToy The Whiteface said:


> you look like an xyFP, but I find you hard to type.
> 
> Anyway, do you want a pie?


check the time bro that's why the difficulty to type me is cranked up to EXTREME and is stuck on it for the time being

no i hate pies give me the brownie


----------



## Asmodaeus

Playful ENFP!


----------



## Xcopy

Intj


----------



## Taciterse

Isfp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INTJ once again


----------



## Xcopy

Xnfp


----------



## Marshy

Mbti: Esfp
Enneagram:Type 9w8


----------



## Taciterse

It was inevitable that, eventually, I would be the one stereotyping someone else as an INTP for having a space-related avatar.

INTP


----------



## Xcopy

Marshy14 said:


> Mbti: Esfp
> Enneagram:Type 9w8


You.. XD


----------



## Schmendricks

Taciterse said:


> It was inevitable that, eventually, I would be the one stereotyping someone else as an INTP for having a space-related avatar.
> 
> INTP


INTP, 5w4 8w9 4w5 sp/so.


----------



## Miss Bingley

IxFP, leaning ISFP


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

ESFJ 2w3


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infj


----------



## Klaro26

Entp/intj


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## BranchMonkey

Infj


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

Mmmmmmmm, definitely ISFP vibes if I must believe gentlemen.


----------



## Taciterse

ENTP

Probably Joker/clown stereotypes speaking, but vibes are vibes.


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 5w4 sp/so


----------



## leictreon

Entp


----------



## BranchMonkey

Good-hearted INFP. I have two teddy bears, so I liked the one I saw of yours @leictron


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFP (?)


----------



## anorganizedmess

It's settled INTJ 9w8.


----------



## tinyheart

ISTJ 1w2


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFx.


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFP with cool blue tears.


----------



## 5tarrynight

enfp?


----------



## leictreon

xNFP


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Xntj and Sith master. :wink:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENxP.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

INFP 9w1


----------



## leictreon

Infj


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Infj


----------



## leictreon

intj


----------



## Candy Apple

Infp


----------



## Eset

N/A.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Intj


----------



## heartshapedbox

How about INTP????


----------



## BranchMonkey

*Name & Avatar Changes Can Confuse Me...*

INFP for @heartshapedbox


ISTJ for @Gotterdammerung


@bb formerly known, I think, as Candy Apple

INFP


----------



## Maybe

Esfp(?) for @BranchMonkey .


----------



## Miss Bingley

IxFP


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp!


----------



## Candy Apple

Enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

i shall do a complex Type Battleship maneuver, that I like to call

The INFP


----------



## Candy Apple

This battleship hasn't sunk yet. ENFP!


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Candy Apple

Oo that's new. INTJ.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Isfp


----------



## TimeWillTell

ExTJ


----------



## RaisinKG

Only time will tell this one's true type.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Don't abu*se* the vibe though :laughing:


----------



## RaisinKG

Wot u gonna Se? You gonna Se now?


----------



## Jakuri

entp


----------



## TimeWillTell

infj


----------



## sannejamila

Isfp


----------



## Klaro26

Enfj


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESFJ de geso


----------



## TimeWillTell

infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFp.


----------



## Eset

istj 4


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTx (?)


----------



## tinyheart

infj


----------



## Doccium

Probably an INFP.


----------



## SpaceMan

Probably INFP as well. INFP's love cats


----------



## Librarylady

INTJ or INTP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESxJ (?)


----------



## tinyheart

ESTJ 8w7


----------



## Taciterse

Isfj


----------



## tinyheart

istj


----------



## SgtPepper

Infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESxP. ^


----------



## Klaro26

Isfp


----------



## Rafiki

exxp
entp or enfp


----------



## nam

Oh God. Banana eater.


----------



## anorganizedmess

Enfp.


----------



## Librarylady

Infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESFp!


----------



## Asmodaeus

This time ISFJ!


----------



## LilacSnowflake

Entp.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFx.


----------



## sannejamila

Infp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Intp


----------



## tinyheart

enfp


----------



## TimeWillTell

ENTP, the artist kind


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Your sig picture looks Ne-ish and your avi looks NFPish. XNFP.


----------



## TimeWillTell

xSTJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFJ (?)


----------



## Goblin Jane

INTJ (and I didn't even look, haha! :words


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INF-Something..


----------



## anorganizedmess

ISFP. (I keep wanting to say ENFP...)


----------



## atarulum

enfj


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

^ Up there.. ESTP



anorganizedmess said:


> ISFP. (I keep wanting to say ENFP...)












Lol.. I am an.........EN... ISFP.


----------



## Doccium

Isfp?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infj


----------



## leictreon

EnTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp


----------



## Taciterse

INFP

Runner-up: INFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 5w6


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISTP roud:


----------



## Klaro26

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## tinyheart

entp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFP this time!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENXJ for now. :wink:


----------



## tinyheart

intp


----------



## jjcu

Infp.


----------



## Cat Brainz

Istp


----------



## Doccium

Enfp?


----------



## justAndroid

F - because of emotions in avatar
I - because they are dark
N,P - because of question mark

INFP


either INTP


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfp


----------



## Taciterse

Entp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## tinyheart

ISFPs are said to thrive on no sleep...either that or INTJ. :wink:


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Another ISFP :tongue:


----------



## Jaune

ISTJ 6w5


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFJ (?)


----------



## Taciterse

Isfp


----------



## Cat Brainz

Intj


----------



## Maybe

Enxp


----------



## Jaune

INFP 5w4


----------



## Goblin Jane

Estp


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 1w9


----------



## jjcu

Isxp.


----------



## Miss Bingley

ESxP


----------



## Gorgon

INxJ 3w4


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISTP (?)


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Isfp


----------



## catharsiis

Intj


----------



## Miss Bingley

INxP


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

ENFJ 3w4


----------



## tinyheart

istj


----------



## ravioliravioli

infj


----------



## Maybe

​Intp


----------



## Conterphobia

Ti dom most likely. Runner up to that would be Si dom I think.


----------



## Because_why_not

Infp 100%


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFJ most likely! :laughing:


----------



## Conterphobia

No fucking clue what your type is. ISTJ?



Because_why_not said:


> Infp 100%


You gave me a giggle there m8.


----------



## Because_why_not

Quick said:


> You gave me a giggle there m8.


You're welcome. Bring a smile to INFPs' faces is what I do best


----------



## Conterphobia

Because_why_not said:


> You're welcome. Bring a smile to INFPs' faces is what I do best


Clearly.


----------



## Captain Cam

Istp


----------



## Jaune

INFP 4w3


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## greye

I is pretty clear

NT? just cause of that weirdness, different from NF weirdness

P? honestly just a straight guess


----------



## Jaune

INFP 7w6


----------



## Klaro26

Istp


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

ESFJ 6w7 so/sp


----------



## vforverification

Entp


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Also ENTP!


----------



## Temizzle

Can't stray from the *ENTP*


----------



## Because_why_not

ENTP!!!

(I just wanted to fit in <3)


----------



## Angelic.sweet

INFP 9w1


----------



## Aireve

ENFJ 9w1 4w5 6w5 so/sp


----------



## Aireve

ENFJ 9w1 4w5 6w5 so/sx


----------



## Angelic.sweet

INFP 9w1


----------



## Krayfish

INFP 6w5 4w5 9w1 sp/so


----------



## knife

INFP 4w3 Sx/Sp


----------



## navi__x3

Nice avatar lol

ENTP 8w9.. maybe 8w7. sx/so


----------



## Cat Brainz

INFP 9w1 2w3 6w5 Sx/Sp


----------



## Asmodaeus

xFSJ (?)


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

NT of the Introverted Judging type with a 5w4 or 5w6


----------



## Klaro26

Isfp 5w4


----------



## sannejamila

Enfj


----------



## Gorgon

intp


----------



## Krayfish

ISFP 6w7


----------



## Klaro26

Entp 7w6


----------



## Libra Sun

INTJ 5w4


----------



## sannejamila

Infp 4w5


----------



## Jaune

INTP 7w8


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Intp


----------



## Gorgon

infp


----------



## Wisteria

Intj


----------



## sannejamila

Istp


----------



## Krayfish

Some combination of Fi and Ni, so I'll say INTJ


----------



## Conterphobia

INFP 1w9 based on tumbler.


----------



## bleghc

intp 3w4.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

ENFP roud:


----------



## Baf

I only don't type you INFJ to see how you react.

You vibe as an INTJ with humour


----------



## Klaro26

You vibe as a more cynical INTJ.


----------



## leictreon

Esfj


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Baf said:


> I only don't type you INFJ to see how you react.
> 
> You vibe as an INTJ with humour


:shocked::shocked::shocked:




leictreon said:


> Esfj


Hmmm some xNFP


----------



## leictreon

Still INTJ, like Wagner himself.


----------



## Krayfish

Isfp


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

leictreon said:


> Still INTJ, like Wagner himself.


Wagner was more extroverted I think ** I think ENTJ? :shocked:



Krayfish said:


> Isfp



Hmmmmmmmmmm........ I think ENxP! :shocked::tongue:


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 6w5


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

LOL ENTP :tongue:


----------



## Libra Sun

Infp


----------



## Nick_

xNFJ


----------



## Krayfish

Istp


----------



## Libra Sun

Intp


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 5w4


----------



## Klaro26

Intp


----------



## Nick_

Enfp


----------



## Jaune

ISTP 5w6


----------



## Klaro26

Intp 7w6


----------



## Krayfish

ENFP 3w2 so/sx


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 7w6


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

intp


----------



## Klaro26

Intj 5


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESFP 7w6


----------



## Krayfish

ISFP 5w4


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INTP and that's imperative.
Wait, I posted already... whatever.1


----------



## metallic

ISFP 9w8 so/sx


----------



## Candy Apple

enfp? xD


----------



## Klaro26

Istp


----------



## Jaune

INFP 3w2


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## Conterphobia

Entp. 

[Edit] A healthy one.


----------



## Klaro26

Estp 2w3


----------



## jjcu

Exfj.


----------



## Nick_

Esfp


----------



## Klaro26

Istp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTx.


----------



## Rafiki

Intp


----------



## Baf

Entp


----------



## Krayfish

Intp


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Intp


----------



## Librarylady

INTP (though I know otherwise)


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INFJ


----------



## tinyheart

estj


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

I would say INTP

Type me type me!!!!!

But please be polite.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

clowntoy the whiteface said:


> i would say intp
> 
> type me type me!!!!!
> 
> But please be polite.


istj.


----------



## bleghc

same goes towards you. 6w7 sp/so enneatype-wise.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

ENFP 6w7


----------



## Justmeonhere

INxP.


----------



## jjcu

Ixfj.


----------



## Diavolo

Esfj


----------



## bleghc

intp 3 > 8w9 > 6w5 sp/so.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xSFP.


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

INFP, That's my pic.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

intp


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP (?)


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

INFJ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

istj


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Intp .


----------



## jjcu

Inxj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

enfp


----------



## Hero of Freedom

Intp


----------



## Nick_

Intj


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Istp


----------



## Fawny

Intp?


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Enfp


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

Istj


----------



## bleghc

it's funny bc they have quite literally nothing in common function-wise but i can see you as being either an entp or esfp, though i'm leaning more towards the latter from the very little i've seen of you lol. relatively certain on 3w4 (maybe > 8w9 > 7w6?) sx/so, heavy on the so.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

infj


----------



## horrorbun

^Intj


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Infp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

infp


----------



## Clockheart

ENFP lol


----------



## Librarylady

Infp


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Isfp


----------



## tinyheart

estp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Fe (?)


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFj.


----------



## Librarylady

Intp


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

Isfp


----------



## ENIGMA2019

INxJ


----------



## RaisinKG

wow all the swirly colors

it has to be enfp


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Not hardly *grins* INFx...


----------



## tinyheart

enfp


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Once again...no : ) INFJ


----------



## Krayfish

Se... ESTP I guess


----------



## tinyheart

intp


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

infp


----------



## RaisinKG

unfortunately i must interrupt this INxP program to bring you INFJ


----------



## Clockheart

Esfp I swear


----------



## RaisinKG

Clockheart said:


> Esfp I swear


I swear ESTP by lord Blackbeard's soul


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENxP (?)


----------



## Libra Sun

Istp


----------



## RaisinKG

by the great ghosts of hoggoth I declare thee as an INFP!


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

Mein freund, you look as a INFP in my profeshional opinion.


----------



## Jaune

ESFP 4w3


----------



## sannejamila

Entp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Electrical Storm

Intp


----------



## Jaune

ISTP 8w7


----------



## Nick_

entp


----------



## Silent Theory

Istp


----------



## Fawny

Infj


----------



## RaisinKG

infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFJ (?)


----------



## RaisinKG

xSFP!


----------



## Lacrimosa

isfp


----------



## Clockheart

Infp


----------



## Conterphobia

Isfp


----------



## gyogul

iXtp


----------



## Clockheart

Istj


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

ISFP


----------



## Krayfish

Istp


----------



## tinyheart

intp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Estj!


----------



## Doccium

Istj?


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 4w5


----------



## AshOrLey

Primary basement, inferior daylight


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Neko or infp


----------



## Krayfish

ENFP 9w1


----------



## Clockheart

infj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISxP (?)


----------



## Doccium

Intj?


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## Clockheart

esfj


----------



## Klaro26

Infp


----------



## BlackLeopard

Infj


----------



## Purrfessor

Infj


----------



## ENIGMA2019

isfj


----------



## Clockheart

Estp


----------



## Diavolo

Enfp


----------



## Krayfish

Istp


----------



## ENIGMA2019

infj


----------



## Clockheart

estp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Esfp time and time again until you're blue in the face.


----------



## Clockheart

isfj


----------



## GinJuice

Entj


----------



## ENIGMA2019

infj


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFJ (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

intj


----------



## thataintnomoooon

entp


----------



## Clockheart

infp


----------



## Klaro26

Enfp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

enfj


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

intj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Dirk Gently ESTP 9w8 > 7w8 > 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## leictreon

Intj


----------



## Clockheart

enfp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

esfp


----------



## L P

Entp.


----------



## Clockheart

istj


----------



## Klaro26

Enfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfj


----------



## tinyheart

estp


----------



## Conterphobia

Infp


----------



## Jaune

ISTP 6w5


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Istp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Infj


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## jjcu

I think INFJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ExFP.


----------



## anorganizedmess

Edgy


----------



## tinyheart

isfp


----------



## Wisteria

infp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Istp


----------



## jjcu

Isfp


----------



## anorganizedmess

Isfj


----------



## tinyheart

isfp


----------



## Birbsofafeather

intp


----------



## tinyheart

Istj


----------



## 460202

Infj


----------



## Klaro26

Infj


----------



## Cat Brainz

Enfj


----------



## Krayfish

ESTP 9w8 sp/so


----------



## Athena_

INFP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maybe

Infj?


----------



## Athena_

INTP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyheart

infj


----------



## Athena_

INFP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyheart

intj


----------



## Enoch

Enfp


----------



## Jaune

INFP 9w1


----------



## Athena_

ISTx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyheart

infj


----------



## Rydori

Infj


----------



## tinyheart

istp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESFp.


----------



## Krayfish

INFP 6w7


----------



## Rydori

Intj


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Istp


----------



## tinyheart

esfp


----------



## Krayfish

Infp


----------



## Enoch

Enfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Stone face type.


----------



## Klaro26

Entj


----------



## Jaune

Enfj


----------



## Schizoid

ISxP.


----------



## Jakuri

infp


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Isfj


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Entp


----------



## Rydori

Intp LII 4w6


----------



## Krayfish

Udoen said:


> Intp LII 4w6


Wings can only consist of the two enneatypes neighboring an enneatype (ie. type fours can have a 5 wing or a 3 wing, but not a 6).


As for your vibe, I'd say ISFJ SEI-Si, probably a 4w5 or a 6w5.


----------



## B3LIAL

That pic screams Ne dom. I would have guessed ENTP, but I see by your sig you're ENFP.


----------



## anorganizedmess

Intj


----------



## Krayfish

ESTP 8w7


----------



## Rydori

Enfp


----------



## Gorgon

Infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Gorgon INFJ 4w5 > 8w9 > 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## Enoch

Intj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IxTJ.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Unknown.


----------



## Rydori

Intj


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## jjcu

Maybe XNFJ..


----------



## Jaune

Isfp


----------



## Rydori

Intp


----------



## Krayfish

Isfp?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFj.


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Infj


----------



## Reila

Infp


----------



## Enoch

Intp


----------



## Judson Joist

Isfp


----------



## Rydori

Intp


----------



## Reila

Isfp


----------



## anorganizedmess

Isfp.


----------



## Enoch

Estp


----------



## Reila

Isfj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISxP (?)


----------



## anorganizedmess

ENFJ *just to mix it up*


----------



## Jaune

ESxP


----------



## Enoch

Intp


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

isfj


----------



## Rydori

Entp


----------



## Enoch

Esfp


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

isfp


----------



## Enoch

Infj


----------



## Krayfish

Istj


----------



## Judson Joist

Enfp
:kitteh:


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

istj


----------



## anorganizedmess

Infj


----------



## jjcu

Xntj.


----------



## Conterphobia

Esfp


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

INTP, from the moment I saw the avatar!


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj!


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Conterphobia

INXP Lean F.


----------



## Rydori

Inxp


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Isfj


----------



## Jaune

Isfp


----------



## anorganizedmess

ISxP


----------



## Krayfish

ESFP 8w7


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Isfp


----------



## Rydori

Enfp


----------



## Enoch

Intp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Intp (?)


----------



## Reila

Intp.


----------



## Enoch

Changed my mind, INFP.


----------



## Fawny

Isfp?


----------



## Enoch

Least favourite type.

INFJ.


----------



## Reila

Thank you.

INTP.


----------



## Krayfish

Infp


----------



## Enoch

ENFP.

Sent from my Dreamcast using Tapatalk


----------



## Krayfish

INFP 1w9


----------



## Reila

Esfp.


----------



## Enoch

INTJ.

Sent from my Dreamcast using Tapatalk


----------



## Reila

That is new. A troubled INTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

INFJ fo sure


----------



## Enoch

ENFP.

Sent from my Telephone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus

Istj (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

intj with developed fi roud:


----------



## 460202

Infj


----------



## Enoch

ESFP.

Sent from my Dreamcast using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Enoch

INTJ.

Sent from Buckingham Palace with a sponge and a rusty spanner


----------



## Rydori

INFP for sure


----------



## Krayfish

Istj


----------



## sippingcappucino

Istp


----------



## Enoch

INFP.

Sent from nowhere that I know of using something or other.


----------



## Reila

INFP.


* *




Just kidding. INTP.


----------



## Enoch

INFJ, I've come to believe.


----------



## tinyheart

infp


----------



## Enoch

ENFP.

Sent from for the purpose of keeping the above capitalized.


----------



## 460202

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Krayfish

Isfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExFP (?)


----------



## Rydori

Intj


----------



## Enoch

Estp.


----------



## RaisinKG

Troubled Ne Aux


----------



## Sir Kanra

entp


----------



## calicobts

Intp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx (?)


----------



## Enoch

JTNINTJ.

Sent from a telephone box.


----------



## Spleen

Infp


----------



## Rydori

Ixfp?


----------



## Xcopy

Intj


----------



## Angelic.sweet

infp


----------



## Enoch

ESFJ.

please remain capitalized, thank you.


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Infj


----------



## Reila

Infp.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infj


----------



## Sybow

Infp


----------



## Enoch

ISFP.

Terribly annoyed at this thread, if there is not as this sentence all caps fails to work.


----------



## Krayfish

INTP 6w5


----------



## zombiefishy

Infj


----------



## Enoch

ENFP. 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk to preserve the all caps.


----------



## zombiefishy

Isfj


----------



## 460202

Esfj


----------



## Spleen

Infp.


----------



## zombiefishy

isfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFj.


----------



## anorganizedmess

intj


----------



## Jaune

Estp


----------



## Rydori

Intp


----------



## zombiefishy

Intp.


----------



## Krayfish

ExFP


----------



## Enoch

xet[SUP]2[/SUP]g.

Where:
x equals E.
e equals N.
t equals √F and
g equals P.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTj.


----------



## anorganizedmess

EN


----------



## Rydori

Esxp


----------



## Miss Basura

Isfj


----------



## Enoch

XSFP where X=I.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

inxp


----------



## Enoch

INBJ where B=F.


----------



## zombiefishy

INFJ where F is really T and J is also J :tongue:


----------



## Klaro26

Enfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj (?)


----------



## Krayfish

ISTJ 5w6


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

ENFP 7w6


----------



## Miss Basura

Infj


----------



## Conterphobia

Pretty much nothing to go off of.

You have what looks to be a celebrity blond who is expressive in nature as opposed to reserved. Looks like the person in the avatar likes a lot of volume for their hair. Darting eyes tell me prolly Ne. "Miss Basura" tells me prolly Si user. The assumption that the person in the avatar is concerned about their appearance doesn't tell me much. They seem to be using a good deal of eye makeup that is dark. Just going to assume Fi user based on this, but that's not much of a guess.

ENFP


----------



## Miss Basura

Quick said:


> Pretty much nothing to go off of.
> 
> You have what looks to be a celebrity blond who is expressive in nature as opposed to reserved. Looks like the person in the avatar likes a lot of volume for their hair. Darting eyes tell me prolly Ne. "Miss Basura" tells me prolly Si user. The assumption that the person in the avatar is concerned about their appearance doesn't tell me much. They seem to be using a good deal of eye makeup that is dark. Just going to assume Fi user based on this, but that's not much of a guess.
> 
> ENFP


You're very Ti.

Ah, the lovely Bardot. Yes, a celebrity blonde; my second favorite celebrity blonde. My first is Sharon Tate, but I thought it'd be morbid to have her as my avatar.

Out of curiosity, what about "Miss Basura" made you think Si?

I'm ISFP. Interesting analysis.


----------



## Conterphobia

Miss Basura said:


> Out of curiosity, what about "Miss Basura" made you think Si?
> 
> I'm ISFP. Interesting analysis.


It was the "Miss" part. You are attributing a status to yourself having to do with relationships.

The thing I didn't mention that is actually quite important is that the photo is in black and white. This can be attributed to Fi given the other things I mentioned about it. Black and white makes it "special" which is a pretty big ISFP thing I think.


----------



## Reila

Over-analyzing things. INTP.


----------



## Krayfish

You vibe ISFP even though you're INFJ


----------



## Rydori

INFP vibe tbh


----------



## Miss Basura

Isfj


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFP (?)


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## jjcu

Enfj


----------



## zombiefishy

ESxP


----------



## Judson Joist

Enfp


----------



## Doccium

Intj?


----------



## Reila

Infj


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFJ (?)


----------



## Agent X

INTJ, obviously.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

As I stated previously, INTJ.


----------



## Rydori

Enfp?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp


----------



## Krayfish

Enfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENxP (?)


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## SysterMatic

Infj


----------



## Rydori

Enfj


----------



## Asmodaeus

Intp (?)


----------



## SysterMatic

Istj


----------



## 460202

Isfp


----------



## Krayfish

Enfp


----------



## leictreon

ExFP


----------



## Fawny

Istp


----------



## leictreon

INFx


----------



## Reila

Isfp.


----------



## leictreon

xSFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP (?)


----------



## Jaune

INxJ


----------



## Enoch

IxTP where x is more probable to equal S.


----------



## leictreon

ISxJ


----------



## Krayfish

Isfp


----------



## Fawny

entp


----------



## Reila

Infp.


----------



## Doccium

INF* possibly?


----------



## Miss Basura

Infp


----------



## Enoch

xSFP.


----------



## konas8

Some sort of xNTP.


----------



## 460202

Isxp


----------



## Krayfish

INFP 9w8


----------



## konas8

Infp/infj


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Entp


----------



## Reila

Infp.


----------



## Wisteria

Infj


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Istp


----------



## Enoch

INFJ, very surely.


----------



## Miss Basura

Intp?


----------



## Rydori

Esfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESxP (?)


----------



## Krayfish

Infj


----------



## Lakigigar

isfj


----------



## Enoch

You are typed as an INFP, but I'd opt for INFJ.


----------



## Justmeonhere

INTx


----------



## Judson Joist

Enfj (disregarding sig info)

What's with the auto-lowercase malarkey on this particular thread anyway?


----------



## Enoch

INTJ.
@Judson Joist
It is because an exclusively ALL CAPS post is not allowed (here or anywhere I believe), you must accompany it with any amount of lowercase letters.


----------



## edge magic

Entp.


----------



## Crowbo

Enxp


----------



## Rydori

Hard to say, there's barely anything.

Maybe an ISTJ for blandness.

EDIT: GOT FUCKING NINJA'D, 

ENTP


----------



## TornadicX

Xntp


----------



## Jaune

ESFP 7w8


----------



## Crowbo

Istp


----------



## ANAXEL

we never finished our 25 pages of the number 25!
We should do it here!


obviously ISFP disguising as ENTP.





also: 25


----------



## Rydori

Intp


----------



## Crowbo

Ixfp

25


----------



## Krayfish

ILE-Ne ENTP 7w8 3w2 8w9 so/sx SangChol


----------



## Klaro26

4w5 7w6 9w1 sx/sp


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## tinyheart

entp.


----------



## Crowbo

Infp


----------



## ENIGMA2019

ENTx


----------



## Crowbo

Estp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## Rafiki

mad entp vibes, yo


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## Crowbo

Esfp


----------



## Turi

estp


----------



## hauntology

isfp or an unstereotypical intj


----------



## Turi

hauntology said:


> isfp or an unstereotypical intj


Unstereotypical, there's a word I've never heard before.

intp


----------



## Krayfish

INTJ 5w6 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

Xnfp


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


----------



## Crowbo

Esfj


----------



## Super Luigi

entp

-I'm considering the possibility that I'm a somewhat social and sensitive ISTJ-


----------



## Rydori

Estj


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

ISTP (You don't come off as "artsy" enough to be ISFP imo)


----------



## Temizzle

Isfp. And lmao @The Penguin! Fire up a type me thread and tag me in it I'm happy to take a look for you.


----------



## Jaune

Entj


----------



## Asmodaeus

Isfp (?)


----------



## Super Luigi

Temizzle said:


> Isfp. And lmao @*The Penguin* ! Fire up a type me thread and tag me in it I'm happy to take a look for you.


Oh boy, I've made so many of those. Plus, I don't want anybody else butting in if I did that. Tell you what, if you're really interested in helping me determine it all, send me a private message, and I hope you do.

-skip me-


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Asmodaeus INTJ

The Penguin I know you said to skip you but my initial impression of you was ISTJ

How the fuck do you tag someone in a post? Excuse my language.


----------



## 460202

Istj


----------



## CultOfPersonality

isfp? roud:


----------



## Temizzle

ISTP 4w3


----------



## Crowbo

Entj


----------



## Sir Kanra

Definite Entp


----------



## Rydori

Intp


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


----------



## Temizzle

istj enneagram 6.


----------



## Rouskyrie

Enfj.


----------



## Crowbo

Infp


----------



## Temizzle

Screams ENTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Crowbo

Istp


----------



## Krayfish

E

* *




N 
* *




T 
* *




P 
* *




ILE-Ne 
* *




7w8 3w2 9w8 so/sx


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 7w6 9w8 4w5 so/sp


----------



## Super Luigi

istj


----------



## Crowbo

Estj


----------



## Rafiki

estp
entp
7w8
8w7


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## Aireve

ENTP after seeing avatar.


----------



## SysterMatic

Isfp


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Istp ?


----------



## Aireve

Infp


----------



## CultOfPersonality

Infj


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Intp


----------



## Aireve

IxTP


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

xNTP


----------



## Krayfish

ISFP 9w8 6w7 xwx sx/sp


----------



## SysterMatic

Intp


----------



## 460202

Ixfp


----------



## The Dude

Infp


----------



## 460202

Intp


----------



## Super Luigi

infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp (?)


----------



## The Dude

Infj


----------



## Rouskyrie

Enfp.


----------



## Crowbo

Infp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

entp


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## Klaro26

ENTP clearly


----------



## 460202

Enfp


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## CultOfPersonality

entp


----------



## Rydori

Intp


----------



## Super Luigi

esfp


----------



## Crowbo

Esfp


----------



## Temizzle

ISFJ enneagram 5w4


----------



## Bergapten

ENTJ enneagram 7 or 8.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFx (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## Temizzle

INTP 5w4


----------



## Rydori

Entj


----------



## tinyheart

estj


----------



## Crowbo

Infp


----------



## tinyheart

isfj


----------



## Crowbo

Infp


----------



## tinyheart

intp


----------



## Crowbo

Infp


----------



## Rydori

I'm gonna break the chain of you's two

ENTP


----------



## Crowbo

Esfp


----------



## Reila

Intp


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFJ (?)


----------



## Rydori

Inxj


----------



## Reila

Isfp.


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## Rydori

Entp


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Enfp


----------



## Reila

INFJ. No question in mind.


----------



## Rydori

Infx


----------



## Crowbo

Esfp


----------



## Temizzle

Stinky god forsaken entp


----------



## Crowbo

Temizzle said:


> Stinky god forsaken entp


That's right, mah boi! And you're a tyrannical entj


----------



## Witch of Oreo

So ENTP it hurts


----------



## Vaka

Isfp?


----------



## Crowbo

Infx


----------



## Aireve

ENTP 8w7


----------



## Rydori

Intj


----------



## Temizzle

ESFP 6w7


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Entj


----------



## bleghc

infp 9, though that tritype would've been my guess (just not in the order you put them in).


----------



## Crowbo

Enfp


----------



## Miss Bingley

xNTP


----------



## Rafiki

inxp


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## Rafiki

entp 7w8
but
your vibes really say istj 1w9


----------



## Crowbo

lol

infj


----------



## Rydori

Entp


----------



## Krayfish

ISFP 6w7 so/sx perhaps


----------



## Reila

Infp.


----------



## tinyheart

intp.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

ExFP


----------



## Rydori

INFP

it says right there


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

If you're talking about mine, it actually doesn't. 

ISFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

Isfp (?)


----------



## Rydori

Taco Bella said:


> If you're talking about mine, it actually doesn't.
> 
> ISFJ


You ninja'd me lol! was referring to @tinyheart, although I would say INFJ for you
@Asmodaeus INFP


----------



## The Dude

Infp


----------



## Reila

Istp.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xxFx (?)


----------



## Reila

xxxx ?


----------



## Rydori

Intp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFx (?)


----------



## The Dude

Infj


----------



## Chatshire

istj


----------



## edge magic

isfp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infp


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFJ (?)


----------



## Krayfish

INTx 5w6 so/sp


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 6w7 sp/so


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

You have this vibe of an unhealthy Fi and that is vibe alone..


----------



## Crowbo

Isfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp!


----------



## Clockheart

isfj


----------



## Super Luigi

isfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENxP.


----------



## Super Luigi

intj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENxP.


----------



## lolalalah

infj


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 5w4


----------



## Super Luigi

istp, istj, or intj


----------



## Clockheart

intp


----------



## Crowbo

Xnfp


----------



## Super Luigi

entp again


----------



## Asmodaeus

Estp (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## Clockheart

entp or entp


----------



## Crowbo

Ixfp


----------



## Rydori

Entp


----------



## Krayfish

Esfp


----------



## Clockheart

infp


----------



## Wisteria

Isfp


----------



## Crowbo

Isfj


----------



## remarkable_remark

ENTP woohoo


----------



## Jaune

I feel like it's always the new INTPs who post in this thread even before they choose an avatar/signature, so I'll go with that.


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxxP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

Istp


----------



## Clockheart

your typ is officially DANK 7w8


----------



## lolalalah

istp


----------



## Clockheart

enfj


----------



## Super Luigi

infx


----------



## Clockheart

Infp
eii


----------



## Super Luigi

infj


----------



## leictreon

eNTP


----------



## Scarlet.Black

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Istp (?)


----------



## The Dude

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

many stuff in room

all of it very green

st patrick's day

leprechuans

leprechauns are tricksters

tricksters are ENTPs

this avi and thus person is ENTP


----------



## Rydori

Caught you filthy brainstorming Ne dom!

ENXP


----------



## Crowbo

Esfp


----------



## RaisinKG

thug life
big red font that baits mods
gold chain and gold crown
american flags
sun glasses

this is an ESTP


----------



## Rydori

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

almost but not quite

XNFP

ninjad


----------



## Azure Dreamer

entp


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## Clockheart

enfp


----------



## Crowbo

Xnfp


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


----------



## Crowbo

Esfj


----------



## Rydori

xSTP


----------



## Super Luigi

esfp


Sent from my PenguinPhone using TweetTweet


----------



## Enoch

ESFJ :kitteh:


----------



## Crowbo

Infp


----------



## jjcu

Maybe Infj.


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Estp


----------



## Clockheart

entp


----------



## Crowbo

esfp


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Xcopy

Intp


----------



## Crowbo

enfj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

xnfj


----------



## remarkable_remark

Cray cray ENTP.


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Istj


----------



## Jaune

ESTP 7w8


----------



## Crowbo

Somebody once told me the mods were gonna ban me! If you were not an ISTP!


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

xntj


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## remarkable_remark

Isfj ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Jaune

INTP 7w6


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt

Isfp


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Rydori

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

peenfj


----------



## Ominously

entp


----------



## Miss Bingley

IxFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj (?)


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Max

ENTP.

Illuminati swag confirmed. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## faithhealing

Istp


----------



## Ominously

Enfp


----------



## Rouskyrie

Xnfj.


----------



## Crowbo

inxp


----------



## faithhealing

Extp


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Enfj


----------



## Crowbo

extp


----------



## Trec93

please.. ENTP :laughing:


----------



## TeamPB

INTP, perhaps. I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## faithhealing

Intx


----------



## Doccium

ENFJ perhaps?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## The Dude

Intj


----------



## Jaune

ESFP 7w8


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

entp


----------



## Crowbo

xnfj


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Clockheart

infp


----------



## Ominously

isfp



(nice sig and profile pic btw)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ixfp


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Well, I think you are an INFP (I remember so at least) but when I see the profile I kinda think more of an INFJ (but I don't know why)
But the vibe fits an INFP pretty well overall.


----------



## Pippo

Inxp


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt

Ixtj


----------



## Rydori

Entp


----------



## Pippo

Enfp


----------



## Miss Bingley

ExTP


----------



## The Dude

Intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESxP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## Clockheart

isfj


----------



## Crowbo

Esfp


----------



## faithhealing

ya EXTP


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 4w5


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Pippo

Enfp


----------



## leictreon

xNTJ


----------



## Clockheart

>Cynical Asshole of the NF Section

enfj


----------



## The Dude

Infp


----------



## leictreon

ESxP


----------



## Pippo

INxP


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTJ (?)


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## faithhealing

definitely isfj


----------



## Clockheart

infx


----------



## faithhealing

isfp or infp maybe but I'm really not sure


----------



## Sir Kanra

INFP

love the avatar, btw


----------



## Pippo

Intp


----------



## Crowbo

Ixtj


----------



## Taileile

Intp


----------



## Super Luigi

isfj


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt

Infp


----------



## Maybe

Thinking huh?

Intp based on what I see.


----------



## Super Luigi

estp


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Entp


----------



## Pippo

Infx


----------



## Crowbo

ixtj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Rafiki

enfp


----------



## Crowbo

exfp


----------



## Pippo

estp


----------



## Klaro26

Istj


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Probably IxFJ!


----------



## faithhealing

ISTX all the way


----------



## Pippo

Hmm, no I'll go back.

INFJ


----------



## Crowbo

ixtj


----------



## leictreon

ENTP 7w8


----------



## Pippo

Intp


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Istj


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 7 af


----------



## The Dude

Intj


----------



## Crowbo

exfp


----------



## Miss Bingley

xNTP


----------



## Pippo

Infp


----------



## Chatshire

INFJ



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## Aluminum Frost

entp


----------



## Crowbo

ixtp


----------



## Mister Bimbo

In the name of god: Looks kinda like an ENTP.


----------



## Rouskyrie

Intj.


----------



## Crowbo

inxp


----------



## Pippo

ENxP


----------



## Crowbo

ixtj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ExFP.


----------



## Enoch

ESTP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISTp.


----------



## photon

infj


----------



## Pippo

INFx


----------



## Enoch

ISTJ


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Esfp


----------



## Enoch

INFJ


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Entp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj!


----------



## Enoch

INTJ


----------



## Miss Bingley

xNTP


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Pippo

Enfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTJ (?)


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow

I really don't want to be off... but INTP


----------



## Krayfish

Infp


----------



## Jaune

INTP 9w1


----------



## Pippo

INTx


----------



## Crowbo

ixtj


----------



## jjcu

Entp.


----------



## Pippo

ESxP


----------



## Clockheart

pent
4123
marga
54321


----------



## Pippo

@Clockheart I don't know why your post isn't showing, but ISFP.
Crowbo - ENxP


----------



## Diavolo

xNTJ


----------



## Crowbo

xstp


----------



## Clockheart

entp 
lie


----------



## The Dude

Hmm....

I'm going to guess ESTP...


----------



## Crowbo

enfp


----------



## Pippo

Enfj


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Enoch

ENTP


----------



## Crowbo

Xnfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp


----------



## Ominously

Intp.


----------



## Clockheart

@Ominously
INFx 
your avatar, is this from Platinum End?


----------



## Crowbo

extj


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Rydori

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Enoch

lSFJ.


----------



## Crowbo

estj


----------



## Pippo

Estp


----------



## Temizzle

Istj 3


----------



## Crowbo

entj


----------



## Pippo

ExTP


----------



## Temizzle

Hmm.. yep.. still ISTJ 3


----------



## Enoch

El\lTJ


----------



## Pippo

The perfect balance between INFP and ENFP.


----------



## Enoch

I'll be nice to you for once; the perfect balance between ISTJ and INTJ.


----------



## Crowbo

xnfp


----------



## Clockheart

entp
ile


----------



## Xcopy

Infj


----------



## Rydori

Entj


----------



## Pippo

Hm.

ISFP


----------



## Klaro26

Istj


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENxP (?)


----------



## Pippo

ENTx


----------



## Crowbo

Istj


----------



## Clockheart

intp


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 7w6


----------



## Pippo

INTP 6w7


----------



## Crowbo

istj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Pippo

ENTP 8w9


----------



## Ominously

istj


----------



## Asmodaeus

Some sort of NF (?)


----------



## Rydori

Istp


----------



## Krayfish

ISTJ 3w4 sp/so


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Infp


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface

Some sort of artisan mein freund. Maybe ESxP.

Now who's next?


----------



## Crowbo

The Illuminati says ENTP


----------



## Clockheart

neet


----------



## Pippo

ISFP 4w3


----------



## Crowbo

istj


----------



## Rydori

Entp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## Clockheart

istp


----------



## Crowbo

isfp


----------



## leictreon

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## Pippo

ExFP


----------



## Crowbo

istj


----------



## Pippo

entp


----------



## Enoch

ISTJ


----------



## Pippo

esfp


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Enoch

ISTP


----------



## Crowbo

enfp


----------



## Neige Noire

Intj


----------



## Pippo

xNFP


----------



## Crowbo

istj


----------



## Pippo

entp


----------



## xrypto

entj


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## xrypto

entp


----------



## Crowbo

inxp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Laconic xNTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Isfj


----------



## Pippo

INxP


----------



## Wisteria

Intp


----------



## Enoch

ISFJ


----------



## Crowbo

estj


----------



## faithhealing

Entx


----------



## Crowbo

enfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP with an energy ball for force lightening!


----------



## Crowbo

INTJ pirate


----------



## Asmodaeus

Crowbo said:


> INTJ pirate


----------



## faithhealing

Intx


----------



## Jaune

INFP 4w3


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Rydori

Estp


----------



## Pippo

ISFp


----------



## Lunescope

Intj


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Intp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Maybe

Intj


----------



## Crowbo

Ixtp


----------



## Krayfish

Eisntfpj


----------



## Pippo

Hmm...

INFP


----------



## Crowbo

istj


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

Maybe:​
*ENTP*​
Or ESTP.


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Crowbo

xstp


----------



## Clockheart

love your avatar, comrad
entp


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Esfp


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

entp


----------



## Crowbo

isfp


----------



## Ominously

intj


----------



## Crowbo

ixfp


----------



## Because_why_not

Trying to hard to shove ENTP 7w8 at people.

Must be ESFJ 3w4.


----------



## Crowbo

istj


----------



## Clockheart

entj


----------



## Crowbo

isfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Krayfish

EnTP


----------



## Clockheart

infj


----------



## Crowbo

isfp


----------



## Darkbloom

Entp


----------



## Doccium

Infp?


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## jjcu

Intp?


----------



## Crowbo

xsfp


----------



## bucolic

Enfp.


----------



## Jaune

ENTJ 5w6


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## bucolic

ENFP about to burst with color.


----------



## Arawn

Looks like something Ne-dominant...ENTP


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## bucolic

Hmm, something is different this time around. ESFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## Agent X

Intj


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Agent X

Entp.


----------



## Crowbo

intx


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Miss Bingley

INxP


----------



## Klaro26

Infj


----------



## Crowbo

xnfj


----------



## Rydori

Entp


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ESxP


----------



## Jaune

Isfp


----------



## Crowbo

isxp


----------



## Rydori

intp


----------



## piece in quite

intp


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Isfp


----------



## Miss Bingley

Intp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Quick skimming through some posts left me with more of INxP feel.


----------



## Darkbloom

isfj


----------



## Crowbo

exfp


----------



## Rydori

Intp


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Darkbloom

entp


----------



## Krayfish

Isfp


----------



## Miss Bingley

Infp


----------



## The Dude

Infj


----------



## Darkbloom

esfj


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## Klaro26

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## The Dude

Vixey said:


> esfj


Wut? 



Crowbo said:


> infj


INTP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFp.


----------



## Enoch

ISTp.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESFp.


----------



## Jaune

Istj


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Infj?

Edit: Oops looked at the wrong person. You give me an INTP vibe.


----------



## feysand

Infp?


----------



## Klaro26

Esfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

entj


----------



## The Dude

Infj


----------



## Rydori

Intj 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESTj.


----------



## 0wl

Entj


----------



## Crowbo

isfp


----------



## Enoch

ENTp.


----------



## Crowbo

esfj


----------



## LanceyLance

Xntp..?


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP (?)


----------



## The Dude

Intj


----------



## Sybow

entp

Mostly based on the vibe of your avatar.
Looks like the party starter :tongue:


----------



## Darkbloom

Entp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ExFP.


----------



## Wisteria

Istj


----------



## Crowbo

Infx


----------



## Enoch

ENTp.


----------



## The Dude

I get a feeler vibe...

INFP...


----------



## The Dude

Sybow said:


> entp
> 
> Mostly based on the vibe of your avatar.
> Looks like the party starter :tongue:


Not anymore...sick of the cops showing up and or stuff getting broken. :laughing:


----------



## lifeinterminals

^

You kind of give off an ESTP vibe with that choice of photo.


----------



## Jaune

Definitely introvert vibes. INTP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESxP.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Xstp


----------



## Crowbo

xnfp


----------



## Eset

intp.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxJ.


----------



## Krayfish

Isfp


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Rydori

estj


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFp.


----------



## Enoch

ISFp.


----------



## Eset

infp.


----------



## Jaune

ESTJ 3w4


----------



## lifeinterminals

ISFP, but the kind of ISFP who posts old memes and likes breakdowns.


----------



## Neige Noire

isfp


----------



## Eset

intp.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Enfp


----------



## Miss Bingley

isfp


----------



## danthemanklein

Intj


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 4w5


----------



## Adena

Estp


----------



## Krayfish

ESFJ 9w1 sp/so?


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INTP 6w5 sp/so?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfp


----------



## Neige Noire

enfp


----------



## Rydori

infp


----------



## Enoch

'aven't a clue.


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## Enoch

All ISTPs are lovely and kind


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFP manchild. XD


----------



## Krayfish

INTJ 9w1 sp/so


----------



## lifeinterminals

I was about to guess INTJ, but I'm getting a "soft" vibe. So okay maybe INTP.


----------



## Jaune

INTP 5w6


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Krayfish

739 entp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

intp


----------



## Celtsincloset

*INTJ 4w7 sm/sp


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## jjcu

Entj.


----------



## The Dude

Esfp


----------



## Crowbo

Estp


----------



## Mephi

Intp


----------



## Jaune

INTP 7w6


----------



## Klaro26

ENFJ 6w5


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFJ 9w1


----------



## isn't anything

ISFP 9w8


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INTP 6w5 9w1 4w5 sp/so


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 2w3 6w7 8w9 sx/sp


----------



## Krayfish

ISTP 3w4 6w7 8w9 so/sp


----------



## Crowbo

istp ninjad


----------



## Asmodaeus

3d entp.


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 5w6 4w5 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## Sybow

ISTP vibe for sure.


----------



## IntrovertHero

Vibes tell me ENTJ 8w9 5w4 3w2


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFx


----------



## Krayfish

ISFP 7w6 9w8 3w4 sp/sx?


----------



## Fuzzystorm

INTP 6w7 9w1 4w5 sp/so


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 6w7 4w5 9w1 sp/sx


----------



## JackSparroww

vibes are totally overrated^^


----------



## The Dude

Estp


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 7w8 9w8 2w3 so/sx


----------



## Pippo

ESTP 3w4 1w9 7w8


----------



## Klaro26

ISTJ 5w4


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Pippo

Hmm...

ESTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Istj.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTp.


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Esfp


----------



## Pippo

INtP


----------



## Klaro26

Istj


----------



## The Dude

enfj


----------



## bucolic

ESTP, maybe?


----------



## Pippo

Get a sense of ENFx, not quite sure which one.


----------



## bucolic

Manuel I Komnenos said:


> Get a sense of ENFx, not quite sure which one.


Interesting. What makes you think that? Based off of avatar, gives off an INTP or INTJ vibe. But "vibes" aren't necessarily consistent.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I say INTJ


----------



## bucolic

You've made me even more confused. Just for that, ESTP.


----------



## Pippo

bucolic said:


> Interesting. What makes you think that? Based off of avatar, gives off an INTP or INTJ vibe. But "vibes" aren't necessarily consistent.


Not sure.

Just a combination of your demeanor and vibe, not a definite typing.

-SKIP ME-


----------



## Asmodaeus

bucolic said:


> You've made me even more confused. Just for that, ESTP.


INTP (?)


----------



## bucolic

Asmodaeus said:


> INTP (?)


What makes you think INTP?

For you, I'd say ENFJ, but don't hold me to it.


----------



## Jaune

INTJ, and just from the vibe of your avatar.


----------



## bucolic

Istp


----------



## Pippo

Going off of the avatar, I suspect INFx.

Going off of vibe I've had from experience with you, ENFx.


----------



## Fuzzystorm

xSTJ


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 4w5


----------



## Crowbo

xstp


----------



## Krayfish

ENTP 7w8 so/sx


----------



## Pippo

INFP 5w4


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Entp


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 4w3 7w6 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Sybow

Istp


----------



## bucolic

ENFJ seems to work.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

dark, mysterious... INTJ


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INFJ, hm.


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Esfp


----------



## bucolic

ENTP or INTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INxJ


----------



## bucolic

ESP/ENFP mainly because of the avatar.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

bucolic said:


> ESP/ENFP mainly because of the avatar.


A bit of spoiler - my avi has split personality. ENFP normally, ENTJ when eyes glowing.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Infj


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

One of the Ne thinking types


----------



## Pippo

xNFP


----------



## TeamPB

Manuel I Komnenos said:


> xNFP


ENTJ

Go ahead.


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Myrkur

Couldn't be more INTP.


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 8w9


----------



## bucolic

INxx


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Intj


----------



## The Dude

intj


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Esfp


----------



## Pippo

ISxP


----------



## Pippo

ISFP 4w3 9w8 7w6


----------



## Krayfish

ENTJ 3w4 1w9 6w5 so/sp


----------



## bucolic

Infp.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 6w5 4w5 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ESFP, mm?


----------



## Jaune

ESFP 3w4 7w6 8w7 sx/so


----------



## Pippo

INFP 1w9


----------



## Myrkur

INTJ 5w6


----------



## Jaune

ENTJ 5w6 8w9 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## Krayfish

ISTP 6w7 3w4 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## thatweirdochick

You give me an INFx vibe! Not sure on enneagram, though.


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 6w7 4w5 9w8 so/sx


----------



## bucolic

Seems like a very optimistic and confident ENFP. Is that redundant?


----------



## Pippo

No, optimistic and confident are two similar, but not identical, adjectives.

ENFx 7w6 4w5 9w8


----------



## bucolic

Manuel I Komnenos said:


> No, optimistic and confident are two similar, but not identical, adjectives.
> 
> ENFx 7w6 4w5 9w8


No, I meant more in the sense that I wasn't sure if optimistic/confident were both typical aspects of the ENF personality. 

Still, IxTx (I'm not really that sure about introvert).


----------



## Pippo

bucolic said:


> No, I meant more in the sense that I wasn't sure if optimistic/confident were both typical aspects of the ENF personality.
> 
> Still, IxTx (I'm not really that sure about introvert).


Mm.

Most people aren't even certain about my type, honey.

I get everything from xSTJ to ENTP.

As for you, I'll adjust and say ENFx 4w5 7w6 1w9


----------



## bucolic

ISTJ all the way.


----------



## Krayfish

Eh something with Fe probably. Rough guestimate INFJ 6w7 sp/so


----------



## bucolic

I can't remember my previous impression. Could be INFP since they often times fade into the background.


----------



## Sybow

xntp


----------



## bucolic

When in doubt, ESTP.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Intj


----------



## Lunacik

My gut says F or S (ExFJ?), but I could buy ENTJ. Does vibe J.


* *




I'm an INFJ, but you can type me as whatever.


----------



## Jaune

New avatar makes you seem more INTJ to me, 6w5 4w5 1w9 sp/so.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

RGB said:


> My gut says F or S (ExFJ?), but I could buy ENTJ. Does vibe J.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an INFJ, but you can type me as whatever.


Could you please check out my typing thread? I bet you could actually add up a lot. http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1270002-taking-final-shot.html

ISFP.


----------



## Pippo

ESxP


----------



## Clockheart

some kind of intj


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Esfp


----------



## leictreon

(e)SFJ


----------



## Helane

Aw, this isn't fair! I saw your type on another forum! But I think if I didn't know what it was, I would guess INTP, ennaegram 5 or 9?


----------



## Pippo

ENxP 7w6 3w4 9w8


----------



## Sybow

inxj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ixtp


----------



## The Dude

Infp


----------



## Sybow

enxp


----------



## Pippo

INTP 7w6 3w4 9w8


----------



## leictreon

(i)NTJ

btw he's one of my favorite byzantine emperors, because he shares my name


----------



## Pippo

leictreon said:


> (i)NTJ
> 
> btw he's one of my favorite byzantine emperors, because he shares my name


My personal favorite is probably Maurice, atm, but Manuel comes a close second.

If you're ever bored and want to learn about your namesake, here's a paper on him:
https://digitalcommons.georgiasouthern.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1021&context=etd

-SKIP ME-


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Intj


----------



## Fuzzystorm

ESFP 8w7


----------



## Lunacik

infp is fine


----------



## essthetic

isfp


----------



## Pippo

ExFP 6w7 8w9 4w5


----------



## Jaune

ENTJ 5w6 1w9 3w4 sp/so


----------



## leictreon

IS(t)P


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Entp


----------



## the heart marksman

Intj


----------



## Pippo

ESxP 7w8 3w4 9w8


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Xntj 8w9 2


----------



## heavydirtysoul

the heart marksman said:


> Intj


Why introverted?

INTP 9w8


----------



## the heart marksman

heavydirtysoul said:


> Why introverted?
> 
> INTP 9w8


I remember you considering ISFP and now you're ENTJ so to balance things out I said INTJ


----------



## Krayfish

Maybe ESFP 9w8 or 4w3?


----------



## Pippo

ISTP 6w7 8w9 2w1


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INTJ 5w4


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 4w3 6w7 8w9 sx/sp


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Jaune Valjaune said:


> INTJ 4w3 6w7 8w9 sx/sp


Whyy? :smile-new:
Could you check out my typing thead, by the way?
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1270002-taking-final-shot.html

ISTP


----------



## leictreon

E(s)TJ


----------



## Pippo

ISFP 4w5 5w4 9w8


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INTJ 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## essthetic

Estp


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 3w4 6w5 1w9 sp/sx



heavydirtysoul said:


> Whyy? :smile-new:
> Could you check out my typing thead, by the way?
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1270002-taking-final-shot.html


Wanted to go for something new, but sure I'll check out your thread now.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Isfj


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Jaune Valjaune said:


> Wanted to go for something new, but sure I'll check out your thread now.


Thank you :cupcake:


----------



## bucolic

Hmm, could be ISFP.


----------



## Pippo

INFP 5w4 9w8 4w5


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Intj


----------



## bucolic

ISTP, %w5


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISTP 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## the heart marksman

Esfp


----------



## Pippo

ESTP 6w7 9w8 4w3


----------



## the heart marksman

ESTJ 5w6 so/sp


----------



## Krayfish

INFJ 7w8 so/sp


----------



## the heart marksman

o: interesting!

INFP 4w3 6w7 8w9 sp/sx


----------



## essthetic

ISFP :thinking2:


----------



## Krayfish

ESFJ 6w7 so/sp


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISFP, mm? Dunno


----------



## The Dude

Infp?


----------



## Pippo

ENFP 7w8 4w3 9w8


----------



## bucolic

Entj.


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 5w6 4w5 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ (?)


----------



## bucolic

ENTP obviously.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I'll say INTJ


----------



## Jaune

ISTP 5w6 9w8 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## Pippo

INFP 4w3 1w9 7w8


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Intj


----------



## Jaune

ENTJ 3w4 6w5 8w7 sx/so


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 7w8 8w7 4w5 so/sp


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Krayfish

ESTP 7w8 sx/so


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTp.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INFP 7w6 so/sx


----------



## the heart marksman

INTJ 3w4


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISTP 7w8 sx/sp


----------



## Jaune

Vibe-wise probably ISFP 3w4 6w7 8w9 sx/sp.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISFP 7w6 sp/sx


----------



## Clockheart

ESFP 4w3 so


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 4w3 7w8 8w7 sp/sx


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISTP 7w8 sx/sp


----------



## Lunescope

ISFP 4w3?


----------



## Jaune

INFP 4w5 9w1 7w6 sp/sx


----------



## Pippo

ISFP 4w3 7w6 9w1


----------



## Asmodaeus

The most ISTJ person I've ever come across.


----------



## Pippo

Asmodaeus said:


> The most ISTJ person I've ever come across.


I'll remind you that this is vibe-based thread.

If you actually have some input in relation to my MBTI type, I'd be happy to hear it from you in a PM.

-SKIP ME-


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 5w4 4w5 8w9 sp/sx for Asmodaeus.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Istp


----------



## Klaro26

Infj


----------



## Pippo

INFP 6w7 4w3 9w1


----------



## bucolic

A stoic elite INTj.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Isfp


----------



## bucolic

I still say xxFx


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Vague :glee:

INFJ


----------



## Clockheart

Infp/isfp


----------



## Pippo

ISFP 8w9 7w8 4w5


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Entj 683


----------



## essthetic

INFJ 1 or 4


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISxP (?)


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 4w3 1w2 7w6 sx/sp


----------



## Lunescope

Istp?


----------



## Jaune

INFP 4w5 9w1 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## Clockheart

Istj 152


----------



## Pippo

IxFP 8w9 6w7 2w1


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISTJ 5w6


----------



## Wisteria

ISFx?


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 4w3 7w6 8w9


----------



## bucolic

ENFP that only reads 153 page paranormal romances (really, REALLY specific!).


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Pippo

ENTP 8w7 3w4 6w5


----------



## bucolic

NT


----------



## the heart marksman

INxJ


----------



## bucolic

ISFp


----------



## Sybow

intx


----------



## Jaune

ISTP 5w6 8w9 4w5 sp/so


----------



## the heart marksman

ESxP


----------



## Clockheart

istp


----------



## the heart marksman

seductive intj


----------



## Crowbo

xsfp


----------



## Jaune

ISFJ 2w1 1w9 6w5 sx/so


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xSTJ.


----------



## Pippo

INFP 4w5 6w7 9w1


----------



## Clockheart

Intj


----------



## Wisteria

IxTJ


----------



## I am justice!

Intj


----------



## bucolic

estp


----------



## I am justice!

Infj


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Entp


----------



## Pippo

ISFP 4w3 7w6 8w7


----------



## bucolic

INTJ works, but ENTJ is an interesting way to go. I see slightly more extroversion than is normal based on my perception of INTJ male.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Infj


----------



## MusiCago

Isfp


----------



## I am justice!

Infj


----------



## bucolic

esfp


----------



## Jaune

INFP 5w6 9w8 4w3 sp/sx


----------



## bucolic

Enfp


----------



## Pippo

INTP 7w8 4w5 9w8


----------



## the heart marksman

Istj


----------



## ENIGMA2019

ixfx


----------



## the heart marksman

Esfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Either ISFP or INFJ (?)


----------



## the heart marksman

Asmodaeus said:


> Either ISFP or INFJ (?)


why the jump? from ISFP to INFJ i mean, much different types


----------



## Pippo

ESFP 7w8 4w3 9w1


----------



## Jaune

ENTJ 1w9 5w6 3w4 sp/so


----------



## bucolic

ENFP really works with the avatar.


----------



## Huhuhu

INTJ or INTP


----------



## bucolic

Huhuhu said:


> INTJ or INTP


Avatar is potentially INFJ/INFP.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Dunno, get ISTP vibes from the avatar.


----------



## bucolic

Avatar could suggest ISFJ.


----------



## Krayfish

INTP 9w8 5w6 3w2 sp/so


----------



## Pippo

IxFP 9w1 7w6 4w5


----------



## ENIGMA2019

intj


----------



## Klaro26

Esfp


----------



## I am justice!

Infx


----------



## the heart marksman

Entp


----------



## Pippo

ISTP 6w7


----------



## I am justice!

more INTJ than then you cant get


----------



## the heart marksman

lol ENTP


----------



## I am justice!

Isfx


----------



## bucolic

esfx probs


----------



## Rydori

INFJ 4w5 5w4 9w8 so/sx


----------



## JackSparroww




----------



## bucolic

Enfp


----------



## piece in quite

entp


----------



## bucolic

intp. @secluded form, what makes you think entp?


----------



## JackSparroww

^ gay


----------



## piece in quite

bucolic said:


> intp. @secluded form, what makes you think entp?


I was basing it purely on your avatar.

Dark rustic toned images based on ethereal places among beasts seems like an ENTP thing from my experience


----------



## Rydori

INTP 5w4 sp/so


----------



## Pippo

ISTP 4w5 6w7 8w9


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## bucolic

Where are all the ISTJs when you need them? @Asmodaeus Gives off an INTJ vibe. Somewhat close, except not at all, but still no cigar.


----------



## Pippo

They're off huffing their teddy bears for memory rushes.

xNFJ


----------



## bucolic

A dual flare gun wielding INTP.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Isfp


----------



## Krayfish

ENFJ (or ENTJ) 3w2 6w7 8w9 sx/so


----------



## Jaune

ISFJ 6w5 1w9 3w2 sp/so


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISFP 4w3 9w8 6w7 sx/sp


----------



## Klaro26

ENFP 6w5


----------



## Pippo

INFP 6w7 3w4 1w9


----------



## I am justice!

INXJ
your avatar is more INFJ but I know how INTJ you are,you are even reminds me of my INTJ dad and he is probably the most INTJ person out there


----------



## Krayfish

ENTP 6w5 so/sp


----------



## poco a poco

ISFJ 4w3 6w7 9w8 idk idk haha
tried not to peek at your signature :tongue:


----------



## bucolic

ENFP in headlights.


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream

Intp


----------



## Pippo

ESFP 4w3 1w9 7w6


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISTJ 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## Jaune

ENTJ 3w4 8w7 6w7 sx/so


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISFP 4w3 7w8 9w1 sx/so


----------



## bucolic

Postmodernist INTJ.


----------



## Jaune

INTP 4w5 5w6 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISTP 6w5


----------



## bucolic

Stitch of Orion--INTP


----------



## Moo Rice

INFJ 1w9


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INFP 6w5 so/sp


----------



## bucolic

ENTJ warlock.


----------



## Pippo

ENTP 7w6 3w4 9w1


----------



## bucolic

Sultan of Satire: INTP


----------



## heavydirtysoul

bucolic said:


> ENTJ warlock.


*laughing*

ESTJ 8w9 so/sp


----------



## bucolic

ENTJ NASA launchpad surveyor


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

ISTP 5w4


----------



## Jaune

INFP 4w5 6w5 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## bucolic

INTJ 8w3


----------



## Pippo

ENFP 7w1


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 1w5


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Glorious ENTP shitlord!


----------



## bucolic

Never fear, the twinkle in his eyes is just fecal matter. INTj.


----------



## Pippo

ExFP 7w6 4w3 8w7


----------



## Schizoid

INxJ


----------



## Jaune

INFP 9w1 4w5 5w4 sp/sx


----------



## leictreon

IStP


----------



## Kanani

Entp


----------



## Neige Noire

Maybe ISTP 5w6


----------



## Pippo

IxFP 6w7 2w1 9w1


----------



## Wisteria

Entj


----------



## leictreon

ISFp


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

INxP 9w8 6w5 3w4 Sp/So


----------



## Crowbo

enfp


----------



## Pippo

ESTP 7w8 8w7 3w4


----------



## Jaune

ENTJ 5w6 1w9 3w4 so/sp


----------



## Etiennette

Isfp


----------



## Neige Noire

Hmmm, interesting signature. Maybe ENFJ or INFJ with high Fe.


----------



## Krayfish

INFP 4w3 9w8 6w5 sp/so ?


----------



## Pippo

IxTP 6w7 9w8 4w5


----------



## Max

IxTJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

xNFJ 4w3 7w8 8w7 Sx/Sp


----------



## leictreon

Esfp


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Hmm, let me feel your vibes. *tastes vibes* It says ISFP 4w5


----------



## Pippo

ENxP 7w6 4w5 9w8


----------



## Mister Bimbo

INTJ 1w9 5w6 8w9 who is a smartass cause he guessed my basic tritype correctly.


----------



## Darkbloom

Entp


----------



## Pippo

INFJ 2w1 9w1 5w4


----------



## Crowbo

ixtj


----------



## leictreon

ENTx


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

INFP 9w8 6w7 2w3 Sp/So


----------



## Crowbo

isfp


----------



## Pippo

ESTx 7w8 3w4 8w7


----------



## Etiennette

Xntj


----------



## leictreon

INFp


----------



## bucolic

INTx opposes revisionist history?


----------



## Pippo

bucolic said:


> INTx opposes revisionist history?


I've heard that used in different contexts.

How do you define revisionist history?


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 7w8 9w8 3w2 so/sp


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Retsu

Entj vibe


----------



## Mister Bimbo

El vibo de ISTP


----------



## Darkbloom

entp


----------



## Pippo

ESFJ/ISFP 3w4 8w7 7w8

Odd mix, I know.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENxP.


----------



## Retsu

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> ENxP.


Oh you're still around, hi!


----------



## Jaune

ISTP 6w5 3w4 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## Krayfish

ISTP 4w3 6w7 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Pippo

ESTJ 7w8 8w7 3w4


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## the heart marksman

Entp


----------



## Retsu

Infp 6


----------



## Pippo

ESTP 3w4 1w9 7w8


----------



## Crowbo

ixtj


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 7w6 8w7 4w5 sx/so


----------



## Pippo

INFP 5w4 6w7 9w8


----------



## leictreon

still an xNTJ


----------



## Jaune

INTP 9w8 5w4 2w1 sp/sx


----------



## leictreon

ISxP 4


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## leictreon

okay, ENTP


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Isfp


----------



## Crowbo

enxj


----------



## Ariviel

Entj


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Crowbo said:


> enxj


Would you consider me an ENTJ?

ENFP (?)


----------



## Pippo

ENxP 7w6 4w3 9w1


----------



## Jaune

ENTJ 1w9 5w6 3w4 so/sp


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I'm very specifically craving flourless chocolate cake with nuts.


----------



## Pippo

Bright colors, eccentric clothing/person/image, posting on an unrelated topic.

Yeah, ENFP 4w3 7w6 seems about right.


----------



## Rydori

entj 1w9 5w6 3w4 so/sx


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 8w9 6w5 4w3 sp/so


----------



## Retsu

ISTP 7w6


----------



## Pippo

xSTP 7w8 3w4 8w7 Sx/Sp


----------



## Krayfish

ENTJ 1w9 3w4 6w5 so/sp


----------



## SpaceMan

Incredibly
sinister
thinking.
...penis


----------



## Krayfish

Lol

INTP 5w4 so/sp


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 1w9 6w7 2w3 sp/so


----------



## I am justice!

isxp


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Fi type


----------



## Jaune

ENFJ 3w2 6w7 8w9 sx/so


----------



## Krayfish

ISTP 4w3 6w7 1w9 sp/so


----------



## Crowbo

enfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp!


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 5w6 4w5 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp!


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESFp.


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream

Isfp


----------



## Zeptus

isfp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

intp


----------



## Crowbo

entp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTx.


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 5w6 4w5 8w9 sx/sp


----------



## StinkyBambi

Klaro26 said:


> Intp


maybe...
You give me an ENFP vibe


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 7w8 8w7 4w5 so/sx


----------



## StinkyBambi

Jaune Valjaune said:


> ENTP 7w8 8w7 4w5 so/sx


I'm an ESTP now baby, oooh yeh!!


----------



## bucolic

Sure, ESTP is believable.


----------



## Retsu

Vibe as INTJ


----------



## bucolic

Introvert (going off of avatar)


----------



## Jaune

ENTJ 1w9 4w5 6w7 sp/sx


----------



## StinkyBambi

Jaune Valjaune said:


> ENTJ 1w9 4w5 6w7 sp/sx


ISTP 1w5 4w9 6w2


----------



## bucolic

ExxP that inspires escapism.


----------



## StinkyBambi

bucolic said:


> ExxP that inspires escapism.


what the hell does that mean


----------



## bucolic

LCracker said:


> what the hell does that mean


Corporations love you. You inspire the rabid consumption of content.


----------



## StinkyBambi

bucolic said:


> Corporations love you. You inspire the rabid consumption of content.


Oh do I now? Oh yes you do have a point, I am very inspiring


----------



## bucolic

LCracker said:


> Oh do I now? Oh yes you do have a point, I am very inspiring


"I just need to unwind a little bit. Get my mind off my troubles."


----------



## Retsu

intj 6w5


----------



## TeamPB

Retsu said:


> intj 6w5


hmmmmm...ESTJ.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## StinkyBambi

*You're an arty farty ISFP!*


----------



## Krayfish

ESTP 7w8 so/sp


----------



## StinkyBambi

Krayfish said:


> ESTP 7w8 so/sp


_*
shut up, of course I'm an ESTP, we're the best. 
You must be an INTP, I hate INTPs*_


----------



## Pippo

ENTP 3w4 So/Sp


----------



## heavydirtysoul

We've got a fetish for you, dearest jester.


----------



## StinkyBambi

Frederick II said:


> This sounds like we're veering into the zone of fetishes.
> 
> Nonetheless, ESFP 7w8 8w7 4w3


*Fetish? Good lord no! What do you take me for? A sadistic madman!?*


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## NotABird

ENTP ennea 7


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Infp


----------



## Sybow

isfp


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Pippo

ENFJ 3w4 6w7 1w2


----------



## bucolic

Elite member type (intj)


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP.


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## bucolic

Entp


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 4w5 5w6 1w9 sx/sp


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## bucolic

Extp.


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Temizzle

ISTP/ENTP ennea 7


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

LCracker said:


> Another sheepish INTP that has flocked to the thread.


Well, I have questioned INTP so maybe you are not so incorrect. I would say an xNTP or IxTP type is the second I identify with. I am not sure if I could be ti first though so maybe an extremely withdrawn ENTP but just the I for the sake of preferences/dichotomy because of being an awkward sheep. Sheep are my spirit animals so I'd naturally be sheepish no matter what type I landed on.

As from @Crowbo, ENTP.


----------



## I am justice!

Ixfj


----------



## Retsu

Entp


----------



## The Dude

Hmm...INTJ...


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 7w6 3w2 9w8 so/sx


----------



## the heart marksman

entp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFP (?)


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTJ 9w8 5w6 3w4 so/sp


----------



## Temizzle

Froody Froody Froody... always stuck me as an INFP 4w5


----------



## Retsu

You vibe like entj 8 so ye


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream

Entp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFJ 4w5 9w1 7w6 so/sx


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream

INFP 5w4 9w1 4w5 So/Sp


----------



## Retsu

Infp 4w3


----------



## Temizzle

ISTJ 6w5


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTJ 8w9 5w4 3w2 Sx/Sp


----------



## Jaune

INFP 9w1 5w4 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Etiennette

IXFP 9w1


----------



## Crowbo

enfj


----------



## Temizzle

Istp


----------



## Neige Noire

Estj


----------



## StinkyBambi

intj


----------



## Crowbo

estp


----------



## Temizzle

entp


----------



## Crowbo

entj


----------



## Temizzle

entp


----------



## Crowbo

Entj


----------



## Temizzle

entp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entj.


----------



## PlasticRenaissance

_'intj'_


----------



## SilentScream

Fi-dominant with _Se_nsing likely high up the order.


----------



## Sybow

estp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

IxTP


----------



## Retsu

Intp


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Highway Nights

crowbo said:


> istp


entp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP 3w2 7w6 8w7 sp/so


----------



## StinkyBambi

Don't you guys ever get sick of this? It's literally just the same people guessing the same people. Surely you all know eachothers MB signs now. You probably know I'm an ESTP and I know pretty much what you all are. I'm smart enough to know by now that Froody is an INFJ and Crowbo is an ENTP. Come on people, stop being stupid and start a new thread or something, it's getting boring.


----------



## the heart marksman

INTP

what estp would use a profile pic like that hahaha


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESxP.


----------



## StinkyBambi

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> ESxP.


ISTJ schizophrenic cat lady who doesn't leave the house


----------



## Crowbo

Extp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

xNTP 7w8 9w8 4w3 so/sx


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 7w8 3w2 9w8 so/sp


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISTj/ExTP.


----------



## Retsu

Enfj


----------



## Jaune

ISTJ 5w6 1w9 3w2 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

esfp


----------



## SweetLogic

Intp


----------



## The Dude

Infj


----------



## Crowbo

estp


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## StinkyBambi

Are you not SICK of guessing people's type yet!?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFx (?)


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP 4w3 7w6 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp!!!


----------



## Crowbo

EyengeeJay or intj

intj


----------



## Retsu

still ENTP


----------



## Dissenter

Entp


----------



## Retsu

Infp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

xSFP


----------



## Jaune

ESFP 4w3 7w8 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## Crowbo

xstp


----------



## the heart marksman

Yawn


----------



## Crowbo

xsfp


----------



## the heart marksman

Crowbo said:


> xsfp


i'm definitely an introvert  but ENTP


----------



## Retsu

*"so much blood for such a tiny little hole..."

wat

SFP*


----------



## the heart marksman

Retsu said:


> *"so much blood for such a tiny little hole..."
> 
> wat
> 
> SFP*


he couldnt believe how easy it was... he put the gun into his face...

BANG!!


----------



## Retsu

:shocked:


----------



## Jaune

ESTJ 6w5 1w2 3w2 sp/so


----------



## Lunacik

Istp


----------



## Jaune

INTP 9w8 6w5 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP 4w5 7w8 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

Istp


----------



## Lunacik

ENTP, mate.


----------



## Retsu

I can't see anything other than INTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ maybe (?)


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTJ 5w6 3w4 9w8 so/sp


----------



## Lunescope

IxFJ?


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## temptingthesea

E5 or E7, sx


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Lunacik

Has that Ni perception to see under the cake's surface, clearly vibes Ni Dom. Lol


----------



## Crowbo

eyeintepee


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


----------



## Retsu

Enfp


----------



## Crowbo

st


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

xNTP 7w8 4w3 9w8 so/sp


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Temizzle

you strike me as a disembodied cloud of a 7


----------



## Lunacik

Change ENTJ to EDGY and ur good mate.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFx (?)


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 5w6 4w5 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## Temizzle

INTP or ISTP


----------



## Crowbo

Extj


----------



## Super Luigi

entp


----------



## Temizzle

xSxJ enneagram 6


----------



## Super Luigi

SP


----------



## The Dude

Infp!


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFP 9w8 7w6 3w2 so/sx


----------



## The Dude

Hmm...INFJ


----------



## Lunacik

Either ENFP or ENTP
Reminds me of Enoch (ENFP) a bit.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExFP (?)


----------



## Lunacik

Asmodaeus said:


> ExFP (?)


Eyy, I'm only an ESFP for a few minutes after I get out of the shower.









My glam levels are just too high for me to not be. 

*SKIP ME*


----------



## SirCanSir

INFJ :smug:


----------



## temptingthesea

Entp!


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx (?)


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTJ 5w6 4w5 1w9 so/sp


----------



## Super Luigi

infx


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISxJ (?)


----------



## Lunacik

Itsa bootiful ISFP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTP 9w8 5w6 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## SirCanSir

ENTPenis


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTx (?)


----------



## SirCanSir

INTx


----------



## Lunacik

ESFP KOFTA, BAKA



Froody Blue Gem said:


> INTP 9w8 5w6 3w4 sx/sp


Damn, not bad on the tritype. Not bad at all. I only entertain it lightheartedly, but I would type as 9w8 5w6 4w5 rn, although I reeee at including wings in a tritype bc then I am 6/9 types. And I've considered Sx/Sp before.


----------



## Temizzle

INTP 9w8 5w6 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## Lunacik

Temizzle said:


> INTP 9w8 5w6 4w5 sx/sp


CHEATER :shocked:

*SKIP ME*


----------



## Asmodaeus

@Temizzle: ExTJ (?) 
@RGB: INFx (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## SirCanSir

Edgy ENTP


----------



## Fohra

Entp


----------



## temptingthesea

Infp


----------



## SirCanSir

Fe dom- aux


----------



## temptingthesea

Entp


----------



## Lunacik

Viiiiiibes
IxFJ. Yeah.

Put me as something interesting and creative roud:


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 6w5 1w9 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow

Entp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP 4w3 6w5 1w9 sx/sp


----------



## leictreon

INFP, just like Lapis herself


----------



## Retsu

INFP fo sho


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

isfp


----------



## The Dude

Intj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

entp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTP 7w6 9w8 4w5 so/sx


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

infj


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 7w6 2w3 9w8 so/sx


----------



## Lunacik

rn you vibe as ISFP 4w5 so/sp, or sp/so or something with the new pfp.


----------



## Sybow

intp

would say xntp, but your tritype makes me go for the introversion.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

istp


----------



## Lunacik

ENFP vibes


----------



## Jaune

ISTP 9w8 7w8 3w4 sp/so with the new pic.


----------



## Super Luigi

istp 8w9-4w3-5w6 sp/so


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISxJ (?)


----------



## BroNerd

INFP 4w3 with 6 and 9 fixes


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTx 1w9 5w6 3w4 so/sp


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## Lunacik

Is ENTP, and even vibes ENTP...like basically always.


----------



## Neige Noire

I suppose xNTP, leans towards ENTP.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP 5w4 1w9 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## Sybow

Infj


----------



## Jaune

ENTJ 8w7 5w6 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

istp


----------



## Lunacik

Still vibes ENxP imo.


----------



## Jaune

INFP 9w1 5w6 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

Istp


----------



## Super Luigi

ISTP 694 sp/sx

ninja'd by Crowbo


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ExTJ.


----------



## SweetLogic

Infp


----------



## 8jaaroud

Esfp


----------



## Jaune

INTP 9w1 7w6 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

Istp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISTx.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFP 7w8 sx/sp


----------



## SpaceMan

INFJ 9w1 ?


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## 8jaaroud

Istj


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

xNFP 7w6 9w1 4w5 sp/so


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## catharsiis

intp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INxJ 4w5 1w9 5w4 sx/sp


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## 8jaaroud

Isfp


----------



## SirCanSir

Intp?


----------



## raschel

Entj


----------



## The Dude

Hmm....INFJ?


----------



## Lunacik

Enfp


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISTj.


----------



## Crowbo

istj


----------



## temptingthesea

Enfp!


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## SirCanSir

ENTPlayer


----------



## Jaune

ENTPerson


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Enfj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xSTP.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ExFP 6w7 8w7 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## SirCanSir

INFJ 4w5 9w1 5wsomething Sp/so


----------



## Lunacik

ISFJ 8w7 So/Sx Kofta with supah glamorous aesthetics, yeee


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

INxP


----------



## Jaune

INTP 5w4 4w5 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Temizzle

- oddball avatar chosen purely for the sake of randomness
- cheeky play on words in sig
- attention span of a squirrel 

I'm gonna go with serious, brooding, meticulous, down-to-earth ISTJ. 1w9 of course, no playing around here.


----------



## Mikeyy

Estj?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ExTP 7w8 9w8 3w4 sx/so


----------



## Petrahygen

Neurotic INxP 4w3?


----------



## Rydori

ISTP 5w6

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISxJ 6w5 1w9 3w4 sp/so


----------



## bucolic

INFx


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 3w4 5w4 9w8 so/sp


----------



## Ozymandias116

Isfp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTP 7w8 1w2 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Lunacik

entp


----------



## Ariviel

Isfp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP 4w3 6w7 8w9 sx/sp


----------



## Ariviel

somewhere between an artsy infp and troubled infj


----------



## Ariviel

i admire that tho, no misunderstanding


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxP/ISxP.


----------



## Temizzle

I could see ISFJ 1


----------



## Fru2

Estp


----------



## keyboard smash

INFP or INFJ


----------



## Temizzle

I'm started to wager 6w7 actually. ENFP 6w7.


----------



## Lunacik

Lol no, not ENFP 8w7 sorry.

Oops, that was for Fru.
[HR][/HR]
Temizzle :heart: ENTJ of course.


----------



## raschel

xnxp where x is 50/50. I have heard enfps can be rather introverted.


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Klaro26

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Lunacik

raschel said:


> xnxp where x is 50/50. I have heard enfps can be rather introverted.


ENFP, eh? That's a new one.


----------



## SirCanSir

ISFJ 9w8 5w6 3w2 Sx/so


----------



## Crowbo

entp


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

ENTP as usual.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

IxTP 5w4 1w9 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## leictreon

INTJ now


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP 4w5 6w5 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Lunacik

Crowbo, lol wtf
give someone else a turn, guy


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTP 7w8 9w8 4w3 so/sp


----------



## Sybow

infj


----------



## Lunacik

Vibes...ISTP 6w5 sp/sx ?

Someone besides Crowbo every other post.


----------



## Crowbo

Sorry but.....

INTP


----------



## Lunacik

Your new type is REEE. Lol.


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Lunacik

or maybe it's MEME :tongue:


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Lunacik

What's your goal here, anyway?


----------



## leictreon

INFJ I guess


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## leictreon

ENTP and nothing else


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## Lunacik

yooo


----------



## leictreon

INFJ obv


----------



## Cesspool

I used to love these threads.
IxFP for leictreon


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

intj


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ESFP 6w7 2w1 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Lunacik

ENTertainingPerson


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## M3m3s4ndTr4sh

ENTP to a fault (I remember that rainbow frog avatar)


----------



## Lunacik

I dunno, no strong vibes. I guess I could see it.


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Lunacik

yes


----------



## leictreon

INFj yo


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESTJ fo realz.


----------



## Crowbo

isfj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

enfj


----------



## Temizzle

Ne with no other functions. Amorphous cloud


----------



## Crowbo

entj


----------



## Lunacik

Yeah, Temizzle is accurate for both vibes and reality I think.


----------



## Crowbo

Intp


----------



## leictreon

obvious


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## Lunacik

Yeeeeeee. Or should I say Neeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## Reila

Istp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP 6w7 4w5 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Xntp


----------



## Crowbo

enfj


----------



## Lunacik

yes


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Lunacik

Has anyone ever disagreed even?
I seriously doubt the av vibes INTP, btw.


----------



## BlueGunner

INTP vibes.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTJ 5w6 1w9 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## Reila

Infp.


----------



## Sybow

ixfp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP 5w6 1w9 4w5 sp/so


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNFP.


----------



## Crowbo

xsfj


----------



## Lakigigar

intj


----------



## Charus

Enfj.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTp First reaction but Happy _Halloween_ exclamation really throws me off.


----------



## Charus

Isfp


----------



## Klaro26

Intj


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Sybow

entp


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Charus

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFp.


----------



## The Veteran

Intj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

infp


----------



## Lunacik

ENxP


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Lunacik

ka-ching!~


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Lunacik

Isfj


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## SirCanSir

Oh crow you forgot to type her


----------



## Darkbloom

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

enfj


----------



## SirCanSir

I dont even need to say it with you. 




Vixey said:


> Entp


What is this painful pfp image. I can see you as a Fe dom even without it ugh.


----------



## Charus

istp


----------



## Darkbloom

SirCanSir said:


> I dont even need to say it with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this painful pfp image. I can see you as a Fe dom even without it ugh.


What's a painful pfp image? 



Skip me


----------



## Neige Noire

Corrupted Cosmos INTP


----------



## Fru2

ISFP 4w3


----------



## SirCanSir

ENFP 4w3,8w9,7w8 Sx/sp


Interesting, corrupted cosmos guy thinks im cool.


----------



## Fru2

ENTP 7w8,3w4,9w1


----------



## Reila

INFP. Or ENFP, perhaps.


----------



## Crowbo

Ixfp


----------



## Lunacik

Troll.


----------



## daniluni

Intj


----------



## Fru2

isfj


----------



## Neige Noire

Isfp


----------



## Fru2

Why? 

ISFP 4w3


----------



## daniluni

ISFP 6w5


----------



## Crowbo

isfp


----------



## Lunacik

What happened to ISFJ? h:


----------



## SirCanSir

INTP 9w8 4w3 5w6 Sx/sp


----------



## Reila

The avatar gives me ENTP vibes.


----------



## Crowbo

ixfp


----------



## Sybow

entp, as usual.


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## SirCanSir

ENTP as usual x2


----------



## Darkbloom

Entp


----------



## Crowbo

Enfj


----------



## Temizzle

entp


----------



## the heart marksman

lol


----------



## Lunacik

..............................................4 is probably accurate...


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Reila

Entp.


----------



## Klaro26

Istp


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## the heart marksman

enfp (just to mix it up)


----------



## Crowbo

estp


----------



## Lunacik

Hmm, resembles an ENTP, but there's only one sure way to know. I'll set an ENTP trap, and if he "Likes" it he's fallen for the trap and we shall thereby know his One True Type.


----------



## Darkbloom

INTx


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Reila

Intj.

Nice Shaka picture, by the way,


----------



## Crowbo

ixfp


----------



## leictreon

I mean it's pretty obvious

GAY ENTP


----------



## the heart marksman

Infp


----------



## Crowbo

xsfp


----------



## Sybow

entp


----------



## Crowbo

istp


----------



## Lunacik

He didn't "Like" the ENTP trap I set, so now he vibes as an ISFJ impostor. (We both frequent this thread enough for me to need to change things up a bit and at least _try _making it entertaining...)


----------



## Reila

Stll ISTP.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISFP 6w7 4w5 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## Temizzle

*entp*


----------



## Crowbo

entj


----------



## Temizzle

*entp*


----------



## Crowbo

entj


----------



## Temizzle

*entp*


----------



## Reila

Esfj.


----------



## Temizzle

Reila said:


> Esfj.


Ok so you go from *definitely ENFJ* to *definitely not an Fe dom* to *ESFJ*.

Please explain.


----------



## Reila

Well, I said definitely _not_ ENFJ. 

At any rate, I am just playing around, though I still think the fact you don't even consider ESxJ types to be weird.


----------



## Temizzle

Reila said:


> Well, I said definitely _not_ ENFJ.
> 
> At any rate, I am just playing around, though I still think the fact you don't even consider ESxJ types to be weird.


I just have no ties to the SJ temperament. I have like 0 routines in my life -- I'll do things differently on purpose just to not follow a routine with the exception of my gym routine. I abhor tradition -- I think most of the time it's cringey and pointless -- especially when people blindly follow tradition at the expense what makes more sense. I'm not a rules type of person at all -- I like to bend and break them. Consistency bores the living shit out of me, I need to see progression or change. It almost physically pains me to see people doing the same thing day in day out if it's not working for them -- we have an expression for this in Russian: "The idiot keeps banging his head against the wall". 

I think me considering an SJ type is weird.


----------



## Crowbo

entj


----------



## Temizzle

**entp**


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

ENTJ?

~~~
Halloween pics......
View attachment 812471

View attachment 812473


----------



## Lunacik

Infp


----------



## Sybow

inxp


----------



## Reila

Isfp


----------



## Crowbo

ixfp


----------



## Sybow

entp


----------



## Ariviel

ExTJ


----------



## Reila

Taurus INFP


----------



## Temizzle

Hexcoder said:


> Leo


*blissful sigh* 

You never disappoint me


@Reila! My ISFP twinsie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## musixxal

paprika, obvs.


----------



## Reila

T said:


> *blissful sigh*
> 
> You never disappoint me
> 
> 
> @Reila! My ISFP twinsie!!!!!!!!!!


Pff. Delusions. I clearly am, and give off strong ENTP vibes.


----------



## Crowbo

isfp


----------



## Temizzle

esfj


----------



## Crowbo

entj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP!


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## faeries

Entp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP 4w5 6w7 9w1 sx/sp


----------



## Charus

Isfp


----------



## Lunacik

I really want to say something other than INTP because I hate the INTP stereotypes...
so I'm going to say 5w6 9w1 4w5


----------



## Crowbo

Intp


----------



## Reila

Fire/Flying


----------



## Charus

Istp


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Charus

Not to sound being rude and a like thread derailer, but I agree with what Hexcoder said. You post here too much, you're not letting others to type me, and It's annoying.

Skip me.


----------



## Reila

INTP based on vibe, and also based on your posts/content.


----------



## Temizzle

I must agree with ISFP 6w7 good sir.


----------



## Crowbo

Entj


----------



## Temizzle

kwel


----------



## lolalalah

estj 3


----------



## Temizzle

isfp 4


----------



## Crowbo

entj


----------



## Reila

Ghost/Fairy


----------



## Crowbo

isfp


----------



## Lunacik

Shiny fox


----------



## Charus

Istj


----------



## Temizzle

INTP .. I want to say 4w5 tbh


----------



## Reila

ESFJ, my good lady.


----------



## Crowbo

isfp


----------



## Lunacik

Shiny fox


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Lunacik

Shiny fox


Also, Reila, maybe IxTJ with that av.


----------



## JaguarPap

hexcoder said:


> shiny fox


istp


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## Reila

Same as the previous 1000 times you posted before.


----------



## Crowbo

isfp


----------



## Temizzle

...


----------



## Charus

Estj


----------



## Reila

Intp


----------



## Temizzle

isfp 6


----------



## Reila

T said:


> isfp 6


Why 6? 

Skip me.


----------



## Crowbo

entj


----------



## leictreon

ENTP as always


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## Temizzle

Reila said:


> Why 6?
> 
> Skip me.


I recall your snapping turtle tendencies and sense your pseudo fight-me attitude. Next best guess would be 4.


----------



## Reila

T said:


> I recall your snapping turtle tendencies and sense your pseudo fight-me attitude. Next best guess would be 4.


;(


----------



## Lunacik

Creepy av. Reminds me of the dark side of 5w4.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

ISTP 8w9, somewhat


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExFJ (?)


----------



## Temizzle

INxJ 5w6


----------



## faeries

Estj


----------



## Reila

ISFJ or INFJ.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTJ 6w5 4w5 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## Charus

Isfp


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Lunacik

Shiny Fox


----------



## Reila

Istp


----------



## Crowbo

Isfp


----------



## Lunacik

Shiny fox

skip me, do reila


----------



## Temizzle

I'll do reila anyday


----------



## Crowbo

entx


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP!


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Reila

Lasagna


----------



## bearlybreathing

Enfp


----------



## Lunacik

Uhhhhhhh this means I'm typing a monkey with......is your signature grass or something?
Monkey type.... ENTP
Wow, now I'm calling ENTPs monkeys...this suddenly became typist af...


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Charus

swag


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Lunacik

Absolutely Disgusting. :tongue:
[HR][/HR] @Space and Time INTP til you transcend yourself.


----------



## Reila

An ISTP with rather fabulous avatar pictures.


----------



## Neige Noire

INFP
@Hexcoder Long live the OEK!


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP 4w3 5w6 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## Azure Dreamer

infj


----------



## Reila

ISFJ. That avatar gives me Final Fantasy Tactics Advance vibes for some reason and the aforementioned game gives me ISFJ vibes.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Reila said:


> ISFJ. That avatar gives me Final Fantasy Tactics Advance vibes for some reason and the aforementioned game gives me ISFJ vibes.


Right series (Final Fantasy) and it does show up in that game roud: (next person can skip me and go to Reila)


----------



## Crowbo

ixfp


----------



## Inis Mona

Intp.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP 9w1 4w5 6w7 sx/sp IEE.


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Miss Bingley

Entp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## jjcu

I think Entp.


----------



## Crowbo

Estp


----------



## Enoch

A very obvious ENTP.


----------



## Crowbo

A very obvious XNFP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTP 7w8 9w8 4w3 so/sp ILE, Alpha Quadra


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFJ (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## Max

ENTP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Istp


----------



## Doccium

Entp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

intp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTP 7w6 2w1 9w8 so/sp LII or perhaps ILE.


----------



## Crowbo

Infj 4


----------



## Crowbo

INFJ 4w5


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFj.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

IxFP


----------



## Jaune

ESTP 8w9 5w6 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP 4w3 7w8 9w8 sp/sx.


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 9w1 5w4 4w3 sp/so


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Intj


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 7w8 sp/so


----------



## Enoch

Erm, INTJ.


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## Asmodaeus

Entp!


----------



## Crowbo

Xntj


----------



## Lunacik

idk, istp


----------



## Doccium

Intp?


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

intp


----------



## Enoch

Trickster.


----------



## Crowbo

xnfp


----------



## Temizzle

Entp 7


----------



## SirCanSir

Intp


----------



## Crowbo

entp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISTp bout to sniper a foxy.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ESFP 7w6 2w3 1w9 sx/sp.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Half hyena, half foxy kaiiyote.


----------



## Miss Bingley

INxP


----------



## Crowbo

infx


----------



## idoh

intp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISFJ 4w3 9w8 6w7 sp/sx,


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Infj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

infj


----------



## Crowbo

enfj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTx (?)


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTJ 5w6 9w8 3w4 so/sp.


----------



## Crowbo

Infj 4


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTx (?)


----------



## Reila

Infj.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

infp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFP 2w3 7w8 9w8 so/sp.


----------



## The Dude

Infp...


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

entp


----------



## bearlybreathing

isfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENxP/ENFx.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Either INFJ or INTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

xntj


----------



## Reila

Same as the previous 1000 times you posted.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP 6w5 4w5 9w8 sp/sx.


----------



## Crowbo

Infj 5


----------



## MonarK

Isfj 9


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ExTP 3w4 8w9 6w5 sx/sp.


----------



## Crowbo

Infj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

entp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## horseloverfat

infp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTP 7w8 3w4 8w7 sx/so.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFJ (?)


----------



## bearlybreathing

Intp


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 7w8 9w8 3w2 so/sx


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP (?)


----------



## Miss Bingley

Infj 4


----------



## Azure Dreamer

infp


----------



## Crowbo

xnfj


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

ENTP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP 5w4 3w4 1w9 sp/sx.


----------



## Crowbo

Infj 5


----------



## Darkbloom

Entp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTJ 6w7 8w7 2w3 sx/sp


----------



## Crowbo

INFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP!


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Doccium

ENTP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

INTP, I think.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFP 7w6 9w1 4w5 sp/so.


----------



## Crowbo

INFJ


----------



## Temizzle

ENTP 7 no wings


----------



## Doccium

Enfj or more likely Entj?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTP 4w5 1w9 6w5 sp/so


----------



## bearlybreathing

ENFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFJ (?)


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTJ 5w6 3w4 9w1 so/sp.


----------



## Miss Bingley

INxP


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 3w4 7w8 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP (?)


----------



## Sybow

intx


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

xxTP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFj.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

The fuck kinda vibe you got from me? 

INFP


----------



## Jaune

Lol.

ISTP 8w9 5w6 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## faithhealing

XSFP


----------



## Miss Bingley

INxP


----------



## Doccium

INF*?


----------



## Lunacik

Idfk. IxxJ?


----------



## Ocean Helm

INTJ 5 I think if I had to guess


----------



## Lunacik

Ocean Helm said:


> INTJ 5 I think if I had to guess


Is that vibe only or an actual opinion?

*SKIP ME*


----------



## Ocean Helm

RGB said:


> Is that vibe only or an actual opinion?
> 
> *SKIP ME*


Vibe, believe you on the 9 and INTx at least


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INxP 5w4 4w5 1w9 sp... meh, second variant is tricky... gonna say sp/sx.


----------



## Crowbo

Infj 5


----------



## Lunacik

Ocean Helm said:


> Vibe, believe you on the 9 and INTx at least


"Believe" me? Hmm, I'm actually only on the fence about F/T. INxP. I don't think I've typed as INTJ since my first two years of MBTI.


----------



## bearlybreathing

IxFP


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 7w6


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

ENTJ


----------



## faithhealing

major ENTP vibes


----------



## Doccium

INF*?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTx (?)


----------



## ricericebaby

INTx


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

NP


----------



## Firelily

Xstp


----------



## Crowbo

exfp


----------



## Doccium

ENTP


----------



## Lunacik

Ancient and typeless.
ISTJ?


----------



## Sybow

intp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP 5w6 9w8 3w4 sp/so.


----------



## Crowbo

INFJ 5 or 2


----------



## Asmodaeus

Glorious ENTP. 

BTW: Awesome avi!


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTJ 5w6 9w1 3w2 so/sp.


----------



## Crowbo

INFJ 5 or 4


----------



## Emancipation

if the crow and the emperor images weren't memes, i would've guessed intj but since they are i'm going with entp


----------



## Jaune

enfp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP 4w5 9w8 7w6 sp/sx.


----------



## Crowbo

INFJesus tipe FOUR


----------



## Hexigoon

I'd say ENTP fits quite well. Not sure about enneagram though... from my small understanding of it, 7 or 8 does seem plausible.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTP 5w4 9w1 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

infj 4 or 2


----------



## itsyaboiiii

since everyone else guessed ENTP I'll go with a different type
INTP 7 if that's even possible lul


----------



## raschel

estj


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ 4w5 5w6 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## bucolic

INFj works, was going to say INFx, but lacks the apparent turbulence to be considered the alternative.


----------



## raschel

enfj

(are infjs really so obvious by name/ avatar :drunk: )


----------



## ReasonforTreason

You seem INFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFx (?)


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INxJ 5w6 9w8 3w2 so/sp.


----------



## Deranged Robot Pilotz

INFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

INFJ 5w4


----------



## The Dude

INFJ...


----------



## Fenty

ENTP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ 2w3 6w7 9w8 sx/sp.


----------



## Crowbo

INFJ 4 or 2


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP.


----------



## Sybow

INTX


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP 9w8 5w6 4w5 sp/so.


----------



## Crowbo

INFJ


----------



## jjcu

EXTP I think.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

Hard to say but going by picture xSTx of some sort as your profile pic is very precise and technical. Perhaps INTP or ENTJ even.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTJ 8w7 7w6 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## Epic Love

INFP


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 1w9 4w3 6w5 sx/so


----------



## Crowbo

isfp


----------



## 74893H

ENTP for days.


----------



## Doccium

*NFP?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISTp/ENFj.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ.


----------



## Lunacik

INTJ 5w6 513, 531, or 538 Sp/So ILI


----------



## Temizzle

ISFP 6w5 sp/so


----------



## Lunacik

Temizzle said:


> ISFP 6w5 sp/so


I obviously blocked you on Discord because I don't want you interacting with me. Please maturely and respectfully refrain from posting under me on these threads also. I want nothing to do with you after the things you did and said. Thank you.


----------



## Doccium

INFP?


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

xNTP 3w4 1w9 6w5 Sp/So


----------



## Doccium

ENTP?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTP 4w5 5w4 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

INFJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNFP.


----------



## Doccium

I*FJ?


----------



## bearlybreathing

INFP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ESTP 6w7 9w8 2w1 sx/sp.


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 9w1 5w4 2w1 sp/so


----------



## Doccium

IN*P maybe?


----------



## idoh

INTJ, your profile scares me 

Stop looking at my profile cheaters


----------



## Firelily

Aww don’t be scared
How about ixfp for you?


----------



## Crowbo

XNFP


----------



## Doccium

ENTP



idoh said:


> INTJ, your profile scares me


It's an excellent defense, right?


----------



## Crowbo

INTP


----------



## Suntide

xNTP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ESTJ 3w4 6w5 8w9 sx/sp.


----------



## Doccium

INF*?


----------



## Crowbo

INTX


----------



## Crowbo

INFX


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFp.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

IxFx of some sort and 953 tritype.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

xNTP 7w8 8w7 3w2 so/sp


----------



## Jaune

Gonna do something new, ISFJ 9w1 5w6 2w1 sp/sx


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IxFP.


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ISFP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESxJ.


----------



## ReasonforTreason

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> ESxJ.


You must be the first person who thinks I am this type lol.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Too fargin cute: INFP


----------



## Reila

INFP (in denial).


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTp.


----------



## idoh

Infp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISFP 9w8 6w7 4w5 sx/so


----------



## Crowbo

infj


----------



## The Veteran

INTP


----------



## Jaune

ISFJ 9w1 3w2 6w5 sp/so


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP 4w5 1w9 6w5 sp/sx.


----------



## Judson Joist

Somtimes INFP. Sometimes ENFJ.


----------



## idoh

Istj


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

ESFP 7w6 9w8 2w3 So/Sp


----------



## bucolic

ENFP? (avatar)


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

xNTP 6w7 9w1 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Reila

With your current avatar, I would say xNTP.


----------



## Doccium

Either IS*P or ISFJ


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

IxTJ


----------



## Firelily

istp roud:


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Manic-pixie-dreamwoman. The neighboring Baron's cousin's sister-in-law's grandniece, twice removed. 
A princess. A maniac. A legend. (xxFP)


----------



## Crowbo

ENFP


----------



## Firelily

adventure type with sparkles :tongue:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

infp fairy type :tongue:


----------



## Suntide

INFJ vibez


----------



## Reila

Isfj.


----------



## Firelily

the ready, set, ahhh i need more coffee type :laughing:


----------



## Crowbo

xnfp


----------



## Queen Talia

ENFP


----------



## Miss Bingley

ESxP


----------



## Firelily

istj ??


----------



## Crowbo

infp


----------



## Hexigoon

ENTP.  Certainly a strong Ne vibe.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Firelily said:


> oh so that must mean your an
> 
> I=interesting
> N=naughty
> T=tasty
> J=Just
> 
> :laughing:


I would change the naughty to nice and tasty to tasteful but fair enough.  You are an:

E for Enthuastic
N for Night-person.
F for Friendly and
P for Peace-loving

:smile:


----------



## ReasonforTreason

INFJ type 9 sp/so


----------



## ReasonforTreason

INFJ type 9 sp/so


----------



## Suntide

INTP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ESTP 8w9 6w7 3w4 so/sx


----------



## Miss Bingley

ISTJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFp.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ESTJ?


----------



## Firelily

Scoobyscoob said:


> ESTJ?


the i will cook that bacon for you type :laughing:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESTP :tongue:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Firelily said:


> the i will cook that bacon for you type :laughing:


Yeah. Gotta :heart: those wonderful ESTJ who will cook that bacon for that ENFP guy who can't seem to cook bacon right. Yes, he's a guy, not a she.

Azure is an INFJ.


----------



## Firelily

Azure Dreamer said:


> ESTP :tongue:


ratbag :laughing:

Scoob is ENTJ


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Fire Lilly is an ENFP.


----------



## Firelily

scoob the master of the skies


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Firelily the Manic Pixie Queen.

Also, I believe I'm actually the master of the seas... although I can take on the added responsibility of the skies as well!


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Scoob, the slightly lackadaisical sniper, familyman, and sophomorist.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

@Eugenia Shepherd, the headmistress of the regional and correspondence (international) school of magic.


----------



## Firelily




----------



## jjcu

INFJ or INFP.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP 7w6 9w1 4w3 sp/sx


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

IxFx 9w1 5w6 3w4 So/Sp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

XNTP


----------



## taro milk tea

ENTP...?


----------



## Mange

Infp


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

ESTJ


----------



## Suntide

ISTJ


----------



## Jaune

ESFP 6w7 2w3 9w8 so/sx


----------



## Miss Bingley

xSFP


----------



## Klaro26

ISTP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ 2w3 9w1 5w6 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

infjuanas


----------



## Jaune

entpraise helix


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

INFP


----------



## Klaro26

ESTJ


----------



## Crowbo

infx


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTP 7w8 4w5 9w1 so/sx


----------



## Crowbo

infj nien


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNFP.


----------



## Miss Bingley

INxP


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

INFJ


----------



## Suntide

ISFP 6w5 sp/so


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

xSFP 2w3 7w6 9w8 so/sx


----------



## Jaune

INFP 5w4 9w8 2w1 sp/so


----------



## Judson Joist

ISFP


----------



## jjcu

I think INFP


----------



## Firelily

ESFP :tongue:


----------



## Klaro26

INFP


----------



## Crowbo

INFX


----------



## HIX

I'm gonna guess ENTP 7w8 so/sx


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ESTP 2w3 6w5 8w9 so/sp


----------



## Klaro26

ESTP


----------



## Jaune

ENFJ 2w3 1w9 6w7 sx/so


----------



## Klaro26

Intj 5w6


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNTJ.


----------



## Klaro26

ENTJ


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ 9w1 2w3 5w6 sp/sx


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INFJ


----------



## Doccium

INFJ?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTJ


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 9w8 7w6 4w3 sp/sx


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISTP *belated congrats on becoming a cage legend btw ^^)


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ 9w1 6w7 2w1 so/sp


----------



## Jaune

INFP 9w1 2w3 5w6 sp/so


----------



## Klaro26

ISTP 5w4 1w9 4w3 sp/sx


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INFJ


----------



## X A N A

Infp


----------



## Suntide

INTP 9w8


----------



## jjcu

ENFJ


----------



## Doccium

Maybe ISF*?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTP 1w9 5w6 4w3 sp/sx


----------



## Hexigoon

INFJ


----------



## SirCanSir

INFx 4w5 vibing from the little I've seen of you.


----------



## raschel

infp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ 1w2 5w4 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## bearlybreathing

ISFJ


----------



## lokasenna

ENTP 7w6 so/sx


----------



## Jaune

INFP 5w4 9w8 4w3 sp/so


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISTP


----------



## Schizoid

ENFP


----------



## raschel

1.intp 2.infp infj


----------



## SirCanSir

ESFP


----------



## Crowbo

XNTP 7 sx


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISTj.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

xstj


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFP 7w6 9w1 2w1 so/sx


----------



## Crowbo

INFJ 5w4 sp/so


----------



## lokasenna

ESTP 7w6 3w4 9w8


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFJ


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 7w8 2w3 9w8 sx/so


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFp/ESTp.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISTJ


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ENFj


----------



## Suntide

ISFx 6w7


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ENTJ


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTx 8w9 4w5 5w6 sx/sp


----------



## HIX

INFJ


----------



## Jaune

ESTP 7w6 8w9 3w2 so/sx


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

ESFJ.


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ISFP


----------



## Doccium

INFP


----------



## Morfy

INTP


----------



## raschel

INFP :calm:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFj/INFp.


----------



## HIX

ISTJ


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ExTP 3w4 6w7 9w1 sx/sp


----------



## ReasonforTreason

INFP


----------



## bearlybreathing

INTJ


----------



## Not Another One

ISTP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ENTP


----------



## Suntide

IxTP


----------



## HIX

ESFP


----------



## Klaro26

ISFP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ISTP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISTp.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

IxFP 4w5 6w5 8w9 Sp/Sx


----------



## HIX

ENTP


----------



## Doccium

IS*P or INFP?


----------



## Max

Ne-Dom? Enneagram 7?


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ISTP type 7


----------



## Crowbo

IXTP


----------



## Klaro26

ENTP


----------



## Jaune

ENFJ 2w3 6w7 9w1 sx/so


----------



## Miss Bingley

INTP


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

ISTP 6w7


----------



## Jaune

INFP 4w5 9w1 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

INFP 4w5


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENxP.


----------



## Marshy

ESTJ 3w4


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 9w8 5w6 3w2 so/sp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFp.


----------



## eeveelynn

ENTJ


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

INFP 6w5


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISxP (?)


----------



## Judson Joist

INFJ


----------



## Miss Bingley

INTP


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ISTP?


----------



## Firelily

ENTJ


----------



## Crowbo

XNFP


----------



## polyjoylove

It gives me a strong f vibe... I think isfx...
I know it's a very different functions stack but this is the vibe i get... Maybe infp instead?

And anagram... 4w3 i guess?


----------



## Asmodaeus

Intp (?)


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

INxJ 541.


----------



## Klaro26

ISTP 6w5


----------



## Crowbo

XNFJ


----------



## polyjoylove

Estp maybe? Entj?


----------



## polyjoylove

And annegramm 7w8/8w7


----------



## Asmodaeus

Isfj (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Entj 5


----------



## Charus

ENTP or INTP 9w1


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFp.


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

ESFJ 4w3


----------



## Crowbo

EXTP


----------



## Firelily

ENTP awesomeness


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

ENFP 7w6


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

ESTJ for the win.


----------



## Charus

IXTP 5w6


----------



## Hexigoon

ENFJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTj.


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTJ (?)


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

infj 2w3


----------



## polyjoylove

Infp 2w3 or enfp 4w3


Idk😅


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

INXJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISTj.


----------



## polyjoylove

Enfj 3


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFP (?) 

I know it's a wild guess but I lack info to make an overall assessment.


----------



## Crowbo

XNTJ


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ENTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP (?)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Your overall vibe suit your type. No change there..


----------



## Crowbo

XSFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Crowbo said:


> XSFP


You're really unsure of E at the front, don't you? Just put it there.. :wink:


----------



## Crowbo

Notus Asphodelus said:


> You're really unsure of E at the front, don't you? Just put it there.. :wink:


Lol, I just see evidence for both but still thinks ISFP fits a bit better :laughing:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Crowbo said:


> Lol, I just see evidence for both but still thinks ISFP fits a bit better :laughing:


Now that has gotten my attention. Tell me what evidence you have for ESFP. Just curious though.


----------



## Judson Joist

INTP


----------



## polyjoylove

Inxx


----------



## polyjoylove

Intj 4w3 maybe?


----------



## Asmodaeus

Intp (?)


----------



## Miss Bingley

INxP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Enfj (?)


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENxP.


----------



## jjcu

Maybe ESTJ.


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

ISFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ENxP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Enfj (?)


----------



## Judson Joist

INFJ


----------



## Suntide

INTx 5w4 sp/so


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

ISFJ


----------



## Crowbo

ESTP


----------



## bearlybreathing

ENTP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

xSTP


----------



## jjcu

Maybe INXP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP (?)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTJ still


----------



## 74893H

I want to say INTP, but the ISFP sign in your sig is giving me a judging look for it.


----------



## polyjoylove

The overall vibe is of an adorable enfj


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

ESFP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESxP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INxx (?)


----------



## Crowbo

xntj


----------



## Firelily

the lets explore the world together type :wink:


----------



## Asmodaeus

Unmistakably ENFP!


----------



## Firelily

XNTJ


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

ISFJ


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ExFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

INTJ


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 7w8 9w8 3w2 sx/so


----------



## Crowbo

ISTP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxP.


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 7w6 9w8 2w1 sx/sp


----------



## Highway Nights

ISFP


----------



## Suntide

ESTP


----------



## Jaune

ESFP 2w3 7w6 8w9 sx/so


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

isfp 9w8


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

XNTJ


----------



## polyjoylove

Inxp


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

esfp


----------



## Jaune

ESTP 7w8 9w8 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## Lacrimosa

ISFP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IxFP.


----------



## Crowbo

XNFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP!


----------



## Judson Joist

INTJ


----------



## Crowbo

INTP


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

ENFP


----------



## fall

ExTP 7w8


----------



## Jaune

INFP 9w1 6w7 3w4 sp/so


----------



## fall

close...


----------



## Asmodaeus

Infj (?)


----------



## Crowbo

INXJ


----------



## fall

@Asmodaeus yes. 4w5 so far... 
INTJ (?) 5W4 / 1w9 (?)
@Crowbo
xNTP


----------



## polyjoylove

Infj


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

xnfp


----------



## Klaro26

Infp 5


----------



## HIX

ENFP 7w6


----------



## Hexigoon

ESTP 7w8


----------



## Jaune

INFP 4w5 5w4 9w1 sp/sx


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP (?)


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP.


----------



## Crowbo

XNTJ


----------



## Doccium

*NTP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTp


----------



## Neige Noire

ISFJ


----------



## HIX

ENFJ


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

estp 7w8


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

Intj 5


----------



## Firelily

ENTP Awesomeness


----------



## raschel

_infp_


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

infp


----------



## polyjoylove

Enxp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP


----------



## HIX

ENFP


----------



## fall

Estj (?)


----------



## HIX

INTJ


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ESFP. 

Note: I can't almost hear the song of that lyrics at your signature.. That was hilarious!


----------



## bearlybreathing

INFP


----------



## ReliK

ISTP 6w5 sp/so


----------



## Firelily

iXTP ?


----------



## Crowbo

ENFP


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

ExNP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Marlboro huh.. ISTP


----------



## Firelily

isfp :happy:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

You are exactly as you are although iNFP would also be a possibility.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Isfp (?)


----------



## Doccium

INTJ


----------



## Enoch

Can only be ENTP


----------



## Doccium

INFP?


----------



## ReasonforTreason

xNTP 5w4


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

INTJ


----------



## Firelily

ENTP :wink:


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

esfp 6w7


----------



## Convex

istj 100%


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

nope. im unstructured af.

entj


----------



## Convex

same

alright, isfp then


----------



## Jaune

ENTJ 6w5 so/sp


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP (?)


----------



## mistakenforstranger

INTJ


----------



## Judson Joist

INFP


----------



## Doccium

*NTJ


----------



## Crowbo

INTX


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

TaFFY.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExFP.


----------



## Firelily

XNTJ :kitteh:


----------



## Suntide

ENFJ


----------



## Firelily

INFP roud:


----------



## Crowbo

ENFP


----------



## HIX

ESFP



Avatar looks like someone set a vagina on fire.


----------



## Crowbo

ESTP

Btw, my avatar is actually the Eye of Sauron from LOTR


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

ENxP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Isfp (?)


----------



## Crowbo

ENTJ


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

INTP


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

isfj


----------



## Queen Talia

enfp 7w6-9w1-4w3 sp/so


----------



## Jaune

ESTP 3w4 8w9 6w7 sx/sp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Most obviously INFP.


----------



## lunaticrabbits

ENFP, based on first instinct.


----------



## eatery125

ENXP


----------



## Firelily

Hmmm to new to tell but maybe an SJ


----------



## Energumen

INFx


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

ISxP?


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 4w3 7w6 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

isfp 4w5


----------



## Crowbo

ESTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP.


----------



## Crowbo

XNTJ


----------



## Alana

ENTP


----------



## Firelily

IXFP roud:


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 9w1 7w6 4w5 sx/so


----------



## eatery125

IxxP


----------



## Alana

ISXP
9w8?


----------



## Suntide

INFP 6w7 (phobic) sp/sx


----------



## Alana

ISFP
3w4-7w6-9w1 sx/so


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP (?)


----------



## Energumen

Very likely INTJ.


----------



## eatery125

ISXP


----------



## Charus

INFJ


----------



## raschel

*enfp*


----------



## Alana

ISFP


----------



## Hexigoon

The moment I saw your photo, my mind went straight to IxFP. 
INFP seems right.


----------



## Jaune

The moment I saw your signature and avatar, my mind went straight to enneagram 5.
INFP 5w4 4w5 1w9 sp/so


----------



## Schizoid

Hmm signature seems very Fi dom.


----------



## Firelily

how about an INFJ for you ?


----------



## Crowbo

EXFP


----------



## eatery125

XNTJ or INTP, hmm


----------



## Asmodaeus

Isfp (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

xntj


----------



## Jaune

ENFJ 9w8 2w3 7w6 so/sx


----------



## Suntide

ISFP


----------



## Crowbo

EXFJ


----------



## Firelily

the lets explore and enjoy the adventure type :wink:


----------



## Crowbo

The sexy type h:


----------



## bearlybreathing

ExTP


----------



## Alana

ENFP


----------



## Crowbo

INFP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESxP this time.


----------



## bleghc

@BenevolentBitterBleeding ??!!!! werent u an estj 

but yeah no u never vibed as one, u always radiated ti-dom energy to me. dunno about enneagram, always thought you were a head type first ! 6w5 sp w balanced so and sp :^)

edit: awk got ninjaed give me a second
@Asmodaeus not opposed to intj but u feel more xntp to me, probablyy intp (?) enneatype seems generally spot on, would also guess so/sp for instinctual


----------



## Firelily

blehBLEH said:


> Asmodaeus[/MENTION] not opposed to intj but u feel more xntp to me, probablyy intp (?) enneatype seems generally spot on, would also guess so/sp for instinctual


This i agree with after knowing them closely for over a year ENTp-Ti Logical subtype :happy:

For you i think ENFP, :tongue:


----------



## Crowbo

Still works ENFP

EXFP perhaps too


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Give me something less obvious


----------



## eatery125

ISTP/INTJ. Something with Ni


----------



## bearlybreathing

ISTJ


----------



## bleghc

esfp?


----------



## Energumen

INFP


----------



## Suntide

xNFP


----------



## bleghc

this is more based on the five facts u posted about urself but definitely some sort of sj, though i leaned more on sfj. esfj makes sense. 

1w2 > 6w7 > 2w3 so/sp for enneatype tho i’m relatively confident that it’s some variation of those three core types.


----------



## Firelily

you are the thoughtful type :wink:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENFP playful type :tongue:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

The dreaming type, bb 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus

Either INFP or ISFJ.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Asmodaeus said:


> Either INFP or ISFJ.


Close, but no cigar. Your period and generally certainty makes me think a thinking type...

INTJ? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Firelily

The quirky cheeky type

oh and Bold :laughing:


----------



## Crowbo

The sweet curious and flirty type h:


----------



## Firelily

Azure Dreamer said:


> ENFP playful type :tongue:


I miss you type :frustrating:

Crow you are the super hero Type roud:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

ENFP type who's always happy go lucky

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

INFP 9w8 3w4 7w6 so/sp


----------



## StinkyBambi

intp i am guessing because they have a japanese person on the avatar and japanese or chinese are clever quiet type


----------



## Azure Dreamer

infp with that piglet avatar


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Azure Dreamer said:


> infp with that piglet avatar


INFJ because you're a dreamer? 

I'm so bad at this

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Definitely ENFP


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Crowbo said:


> Definitely ENFP


Thanks babe. Definitely an ENxP with all the meming you do. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyBambi

hi drequine leave me another visitor message!!!! we are friends now yes


----------



## StinkyBambi

and @Crowbo and @Aridela and others leave me a visitor message please


----------



## Crowbo

StinkyBambi said:


> and @Crowbo and @Aridela and others leave me a visitor message please


That I can do roud:


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Asmodaeus said:


> ENTP.


INTx.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

istj inverted :tongue:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Azure Dreamer said:


> istj inverted :tongue:


OH GOD I CANT IMAGINE LIFE AS AN ISTJ. 

ENTP because you're clearly a troll. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

DrEquine said:


> OH GOD I CANT IMAGINE LIFE AS AN ISTJ.
> 
> ENTP because you're clearly a troll.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


h::skeleton: (I>E, S>N, T>F, J>P)

yup still an inverted ISTJ :rolling:

(skip me next person)


----------



## Firelily

INFJ h:


----------



## Crowbo

ENFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

xNTP


----------



## StinkyBambi

Notus Asphodelus said:


> xNTP


INTP 

HEY YOU you didnt reply to me on my thread about shyness 

I am well-adjusted sensible kind i wear smart suitable clothes yes


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

StinkyBambi said:


> INTP
> 
> HEY YOU you didnt reply to me on my thread about shyness
> 
> I am well-adjusted sensible kind i wear smart suitable clothes yes


I'm glad that you do.. I just don't want you to start wearing plain clothes to make yourself "disappear". It broke my heart there for a second. :happy:


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

My first guess was INFP for some reason, my second one was ENFJ, an intuitive dominant feeler in any case.


----------



## StinkyBambi

guessing estp you seem like you'd be fun at parties


----------



## StinkyBambi

god i hate being a lousy infp :disgust::fatigue::sorrow::violin:

oops and i gave it away. 

Add 'dumb' to my few characteristics.

And self pitying moron.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I'm sure if you had all the time in the world, you'd be a published author, INFP.. Call me once you've done that, Bambi. I'll buy the whole shelf.


----------



## StinkyBambi

Notus Asphodelus said:


> View attachment 826949
> 
> 
> I'm sure if you had all the time in the world, you'd be a published author, INFP.. Call me once you've done that, Bambi. I'll buy the whole shelf.


You really think so? Well that's the nicest thing anyone's said to me all week. I'll get writing straight away, hmm where to start! What do I write about Notus?!


----------



## Crowbo

INFX


----------



## SirCanSir

Crowbo


----------



## Dr Whoresy

SirCanSir said:


> Crowbo


SirCanSir

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

DrEquine said:


> SirCanSir
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


DrEquine


----------



## Firelily

Jaune said:


> DrEquine


Jaune


----------



## Rydori

ESTJ


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Rydori said:


> ESTJ


INTJ for taking away our fun

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Enoch

ESFJ.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Crazy


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Bloody hell..


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ESTP?


----------



## Enoch

E_FP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ESFP for Bittersweet Blonde.

Enoch, INFJ.


----------



## StinkyBambi

ISTP


----------



## Bassytranslatelexicon7

ISFP or more introverted ESFP. Girl in picture is strong willed, pretentious, and, kinda cute, which mean, maybe you're are kinda cute too.
Uhh... minus the cig. Girls who smoke cigs are usually 85 % of the time gross AF.
Hope you don't smoke, but, you know... If you got a good personality, than, it's whatever


----------



## Firelily

intp ?


----------



## StinkyBambi

Bassytranslatelexicon7 said:


> ISFP or more introverted ESFP. Girl in picture is strong willed, pretentious, and, kinda cute, which mean, maybe you're are kinda cute too.
> Uhh... minus the cig. Girls who smoke cigs are usually 85 % of the time gross AF.
> Hope you don't smoke, but, you know... If you got a good personality, than, it's whatever


I've been typed as an INFP, you were close though layful: sure i've been called cute before :tickled_pink: and no I don't smoke, I agree it's gross. I'm going to guess you're an istp or something :rolldeyes: you seem like a fun guy


----------



## Crowbo

INFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Crowbo ENTP



Bassytranslatelexicon7 said:


> ISFP or more introverted ESFP. Girl in picture is strong willed, pretentious, and, kinda cute, which mean, maybe you're are kinda cute too.
> Uhh... minus the cig. Girls who smoke cigs are usually 85 % of the time gross AF.
> Hope you don't smoke, but, you know... If you got a good personality, than, it's whatever


Hahaha.. What is this? A dating site? On second thought.. Carry on.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISTP.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Crowbo ENTP
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha.. What is this? A dating site? On second thought.. Carry on.


Wait, this isn't a dating site...? Well this is awkward...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

DrEquine, you are NF something something

Asmodaeus, your signature is quintessentially INTJ, so I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Istp (?)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

DrEquine said:


> Wait, this isn't a dating site...? Well this is awkward...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You've come to the right place, my man.. It's The Awkward Dating Site


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Notus Asphodelus said:


> You've come to the right place, my man.. It's The Awkward Dating Site


Perfect place then.

I'd say you're a chill type. Maybe an xSFJ?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

DrEquine said:


> Perfect place then.
> 
> I'd say you're a chill type. Maybe an xSFJ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I've been called an ESFJ before for some unknown reasons..


----------



## Crowbo

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP poster child.


----------



## Crowbo

XNTJ poster child


----------



## Bassytranslatelexicon7

StinkyBambi said:


> I've been typed as an INFP, you were close though layful: sure i've been called cute before :tickled_pink: and no I don't smoke, I agree it's gross. I'm going to guess you're an istp or something :rolldeyes: you seem like a fun guy


layful: Haha. That's awesome. So... ISTP's are FUN GUYS, huh... Hmm... Maybe I am ISTP ; )


----------



## Rydori

entj


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

INTJ?


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

ExFP


----------



## Crowbo

ISTP


----------



## StinkyBambi

Will this thread ever come to an end.

Above user is INFJ.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

No it doesn't..It is doom to last until 2050 and then it will be archived and sent to space


----------



## StinkyBambi

Hahahahahaahahaha


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP.


----------



## Bassytranslatelexicon7

Asmodaeus said:


> ENTP.


ISTJ Pokémon GAMEBOY ADVANCE fan... Has definitely collected them all, and, is, definitely into collecting rare funco pops :witless:
Has Acne breakouts when under stress, which is sorta cool.
Definitely Logical AF, is a believer that they are mechanically smart, and, certainly is...
You like getting texts, LOL.
You are very loyal to people you love. A solid quality mate. Family oriented, your sister is your best friend, your work mates, and, you, go to Marvel movies, cause, uhh... you just do... Your judgmental of others, but, not your self, however, helpful to those you believe deserve it. You have high aims, and, are very ambitious... Your next girlfriend will be a super hot anime girl layful:


----------



## Rydori

ENFP?


----------



## Bassytranslatelexicon7

Rydori said:


> ENFP?


ISFJ deep down... OR ESTJ


----------



## Bassytranslatelexicon7

Rydori said:


> ENFP?


Ben typed as ESTP + ENTP. Interesting though, I was reading about how ESTPS are mistyped as ENFP all the time :ghost2: N' vice versa.
A few peeps on this site, think I might be ISTP though, so (SHRUG) I def hella dangerous AF, so, maybe maybe... :wink:
I DUNNO THOUGH mate... ALL THIS TYPING SEEMS TO GENERALISTIC 2 me. ARE YOU ISTJ or ESTJ?


----------



## Rydori

Bassytranslatelexicon7 said:


> Ben typed as ESTP + ENTP. Interesting though, I was reading about how ESTPS are mistyped as ENFP all the time :ghost2: N' vice versa.
> A few peeps on this site, think I might be ISTP though, so (SHRUG) I def hella dangerous AF, so, maybe maybe... :wink:
> I DUNNO THOUGH mate... ALL THIS TYPING SEEMS TO GENERALISTIC 2 me. ARE YOU ISTJ or ESTJ?


Umm, I have no words to describe what you said other than your last question, in which I may or may not be.


----------



## Firelily

i would go with INTX ?


----------



## StinkyBambi

Another intp, we DONT NEED another intp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Sure. :tongue:


----------



## StinkyBambi

Scoobyscoob said:


> Sure. :tongue:


enfj 

hi scoobyscoob how are you today?


----------



## Crowbo

INFP


----------



## Rydori

intp


----------



## Klaro26

ENFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFJ


----------



## StinkyBambi

ISTP 

:computer::computer::computer::computer::computer::computer::computer::computer::computer::computer::computer::computer::computer::computer::computer::compute


----------



## Ksiaze

Esfp )))


----------



## Klaro26

ENTP


----------



## HIX

ESFP


----------



## Alana

ENTJ


----------



## Crowbo

IXFP


----------



## Enoch

ENTP


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 7w8 4w3 9w8 sx/so


----------



## Alana

ISFP 4w3-9w8-7w6


----------



## Rydori

Enfp 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ.


----------



## F u z z y

IxTJ


----------



## Klaro26

ESFP


----------



## Rydori

ISFP


----------



## TeamPB

The dick ones : xNTJ?


----------



## Klaro26

ESTP


----------



## StinkyBambi

ENFJ 
next person to type me must write an entire paragraph


----------



## TeamPB

Egocentric ESFx? No paragraph for u


----------



## Alana

I get ESFP vibes


----------



## Klaro26

INFP


----------



## TeamPB

@TABASCO WHAT? h-how come...!?
@Klaro26 IxFJ, something like that


----------



## Crowbo

ESTP


----------



## TeamPB

heh, easy one, ENTP.
I think this..."little game" lacks something. Like a reward. Maybe money.


----------



## Crowbo

EXFP


----------



## Doccium

*NTP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTJ


----------



## Jaune

ISTP 7w8 9w8 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## bearlybreathing

ISTP


----------



## StinkyBambi

enfp


----------



## Doccium

ES*P


----------



## bleghc

infp 5w4 > 9w1 > 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## bearlybreathing

INFJ


----------



## Doccium

IS*P?


----------



## Ominously

ISTJ


----------



## bleghc

infx (p > j) 4w3 sp/sx


----------



## Firelily

exfp?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFP poster child.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Asmodaeus said:


> ENFP poster child.


Poster child for the Kaiser's army. INTP.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suntide

Vibes ExFP (but in actuality might be ExFJ?)


----------



## Firelily

hmm maybe exfj


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Firelily said:


> hmm maybe exfj


ENFP because you're nice. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Firelily

awww thank you, i needed to hear that for some reason 

i think you're an ENFP too :happy:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Firelily said:


> awww thank you, i needed to hear that for some reason
> 
> i think you're an ENFP too :happy:


YEET THE HATERS INTO THE VOID. TWINNING FTW.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

Yes, you are ENFP


----------



## Dr Whoresy

TABASCO said:


> Yes, you are ENFP


And you are an INFP

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bleghc

i think your tritype is right; i think your mbti is probable but as others have pointed out, i think esfj is also plausible ! (i'm in the middle of figuring out between those two types for myself haha)


----------



## Crowbo

XNFP


----------



## Energumen

INFJ


----------



## Alana

INFJ


----------



## Dr Whoresy

INFP :blueberry:

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ.


----------



## StinkyBambi

INTJ


----------



## Klaro26

ESFP


----------



## A Temporary Account

INFJ.


----------



## Doccium

INFP?


----------



## A Temporary Account

ENTP.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

A Temporary Account said:


> ENTP.


INFP...but we all knew that already, didn't we? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

ENFP


----------



## Doccium

INFP


----------



## Firelily

xNTP


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Firelily said:


> xNTP


ENFPPPPPPP

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Firelily

:laughing: :laughing: 

I still like ENFP for you more than ENFJ 

so ENFP


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Firelily said:


> :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> I still like ENFP for you more than ENFJ
> 
> so ENFP


Well I still like you so I'll agree with your typing. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

Yeah ENFP 279 works pretty well. You can also vibe as a 6w7 fix


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Seokjaunnie said:


> Yeah ENFP 279 works pretty well. You can also vibe as a 6w7 fix


I'm actually a 278 sx variant. I'm a 2w3 7w6 8. 

You seem like an ISTP! Why not

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bleghc

would definitely guess so before sx. as for temperament, sanguine-phlegmatic. ( figured i'd do those types bc i've mbti and enneatyped u like a million times lol. but 100% some sort of exfx, guessing 1. enfp 2. enfj 3. esfj in chronological order) 2w3 is the only part of ur type im 100.1% confident on !


----------



## Doccium

ENFP


----------



## Firelily

intp ??


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Firelily said:


> intp ??


ISFP. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Firelily

DrEquine said:


> ISFP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


hahahaha Nice 

its just an idea at this point but one worth exploring 

I would think 

esfp for you :wink:


----------



## Crowbo

EXFP


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Crowbo said:


> EXFP


Totally an INTP 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

ENFX


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Asmodaeus said:


> ENFJ.


ENTJ.


----------



## Crowbo

ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP all the way!


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Asmodaeus said:


> ENTP all the way!


ISTJ.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

ExFx. :laughing:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> ExFx. :laughing:


STOP CONFUSING MY IDENTITY. 

Definitely ENFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Either INFJ or ENFP.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

DrEquine said:


> STOP CONFUSING MY IDENTITY.
> 
> Definitely ENFP


...
...
_I'm_ confusing _your_ identity?
Who, in fact, has been changing his type nearly every day, based on others' opinions?
Eh?

Me confusing you. Bah humbug, I say! Poppycock!! 
:tongue: :laughing:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> ...
> ...
> _I'm_ confusing _your_ identity?
> Who, in fact, has been changing his type nearly every day, based on others' opinions?
> Eh?
> 
> Me confusing you. Bah humbug, I say! Poppycock!!
> :tongue: :laughing:


Maybe me changing my identity based on others opinion is Fe.  Or Te 

You're a fun ENFP and you should spend more time in the discord!!!!


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

DrEquine said:


> Maybe me changing my identity based on others opinion is Fe.  Or Te


Then again, if you were an ENF_J_, perhaps you'd have reached a conclusion at this point...
:laughing:


----------



## Crowbo

ENFJ ninjad

ENFP


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> Then again, if you were an ENF_J_, perhaps you'd have reached a conclusion at this point...
> :laughing:


"If I was smart, I'd have reached a conclusion"

Fixed it! The concensus is split so much in two that I have no idea.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ poster child.


----------



## Crowbo

XNTJ poster child


----------



## Dr Whoresy

crowbo said:


> xntj poster child


entp master race


----------



## Firelily

Sexy man of the west type :laughing:

sorry couldnt help myself


----------



## Crowbo

sexy EXFP kiwi lady h:


----------



## Firelily

Crowbo said:


> sexy EXFP kiwi lady h:


The meme lord of the west :wink:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Firelily said:


> The meme lord of the west :wink:


 Veteran of the Kiwi wars.


----------



## Firelily

DrEquine said:


> Veteran of the Kiwi wars.


wild warrior ready to take on the world type :tongue:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Firelily said:


> wild warrior ready to take on the world type :tongue:


Mad Max but with a cute accent. :kitteh:


----------



## Firelily

DrEquine said:


> Mad Max but with a cute accent. :kitteh:


bahahahaha

the excitable talent


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Firelily said:


> bahahahaha
> 
> the excitable talent


Mr. T but cuter.


----------



## Firelily

DrEquine said:


> Mr. T but cuter.


Mr. T :shocked: 

omg i think your a monkey type


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Firelily said:


> Mr. T :shocked:
> 
> omg i think your a monkey type


I think you are a monkey h: :kitteh:


----------



## Firelily

DrEquine said:


> I think you are a monkey h: :kitteh:


Your not the only one :wink:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Firelily said:


> Your not the only one :wink:


Noooo, you're a flower type. A Lily to be exact. :Wink:


----------



## Crowbo

A stallion type


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Crowbo said:


> A stallion type


One of the _Corvus_ type.


----------



## Crowbo

DrEquine said:


> One of the _Corvus_ type.


One of the Equine type


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Crowbo said:


> One of the Equine type


You forgot _something_.


----------



## Crowbo

DrEquine said:


> You forgot _something_.


What'd I forget?


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Crowbo said:


> What'd I forget?


Binomial nomenclature.


----------



## Klaro26

ENFP


----------



## Dr Whoresy

INFJ.
@Crowbo you forgot to italicize the name of the _Genus_.


----------



## Firelily

I think ESFP but i could be wrong :tongue:


----------



## StinkyBambi

you're an istp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENTP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFP 9w1 7w6 4w3 so/sp


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ poster child.


----------



## Firelily

tbh i dont know 
i use to think ENTJ but idk


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

You give me INFP vibes. ^^


----------



## StinkyBambi

Azure Dreamer said:


> ENTP


Get out get out


----------



## Azure Dreamer

StinkyBambi said:


> Get out get out


:confused2::idunno:


----------



## Eu_citzen

ENFx


----------



## Alana

INTP


----------



## Firelily

i'm still thinking ISFP for you


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ixfp


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I keep thinking Fi dom, even though I can't say if you use rather Ne or Se as I haven't read enough of your posts, but INFP seems plausible. ^^


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP 4w5 6w7 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx.


----------



## Queen Talia

INFJ


----------



## Klaro26

ENFP


----------



## Crowbo

INFX


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 9w8 7w6 3w2 so/sp


----------



## Doccium

ISTP?


----------



## Convex

"let me just put a question mark to make it seem like i didn't just straight up peel my eyes on her type"

infj


----------



## Alana

ESTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx.


----------



## Doccium

In*j


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

INTP.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Either ESFP or ENFP.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESxP.


----------



## Queen Talia

ESTJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENxP.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

xSTP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ISXP.


----------



## StinkyBambi

infp


----------



## Doccium

ES*P?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTP 4w5 9w1 5w6 sp/sx


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ.


----------



## Klaro26

INTJ


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

XNFJ


----------



## Klaro26

ISTP


----------



## Alana

XNFJ


----------



## bleghc

isfp 9w8 > 4w3 > 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## Klaro26

ENFP 2w3 7w6 9w8 sx/so


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ENFJ


----------



## Alana

ISFP


----------



## A Temporary Account

INFP.


----------



## bleghc

infp 5w4 > 1w9 > 2w1 sx/sp


----------



## Crowbo

EXFP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ENTPness is obvious. ^^


----------



## A Temporary Account

UNKNOWN?!?!? Obviously this website is useless if it and it's people have in any bit contributed to you not thinking that ENFP is your type.


----------



## genevievie

INTP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

A Temporary Account said:


> UNKNOWN?!?!? Obviously this website is useless if it and it's people have in any bit contributed to you not thinking that ENFP is your type.


Actually it's people who have contributed to me thinking ENFP was my type, not me. XD Initially I could relate more to Ni than Ne. 

SKIP ME


----------



## Crowbo

XNFP


----------



## A Temporary Account

ENTP.


BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Actually it's people who have contributed to me thinking ENFP was my type, not me. XD Initially I could relate more to Ni than Ne.


Ironically the Ni of an ENFP would convince them that they relate to Ni more than Ne. But I am full of sadness for having participated in the previous sentence because I would hate to treat you as if you are a mathematical theory.


----------



## A Temporary Account

Your new avatar seems more ISFP


----------



## bleghc

intj that feels more infp at times bc of heightened fi, also probably has a strong 4 fix though i dont think its the core. 5w4? sx/sp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFP all the way.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

You irradiate Ni-dom, and seem more like a thinker, INTJ.


----------



## Klaro26

ISTP love


----------



## A Temporary Account

INFJ. I would be honoured if you typed me.


----------



## Klaro26

@A Temporary Account

Your avatar says INTJ to me. Meanwhile, your overall vibe in posts clearly suggests an intense Fi together with intuition.

So INFP, potentially choleric, making you appear less INFP than the stereotypical version.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I could imagine INFJ. I've got a very XNFJ vibe from you.


----------



## Alana

ISFP


----------



## Doccium

INFP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

I initially thought INTP but your signature seems more like feeling and especially introverted feeling, so INFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx.


----------



## bleghc

definitely some sort of ntj. might've considered entj before intj but only bc of how friendly u are !! (not to say that intjs cant be), maybe possibly so as first or second in instinctuals?? also 513 maybe?? for tritype.


----------



## Klaro26

ENFP


----------



## Crowbo

INFJ


----------



## genevievie

INTP ... maybe ENTP


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Ziegel

it's written in the signature infp
lol it isn't hard


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Same for you, it's getting easier and easier, haha. x) But even without the signature, I still would have said ESTP.


----------



## Ziegel

That's the best compliment I could take, have a NF classification from me.


----------



## Klaro26

ISTP hotness


----------



## bleghc

xnfj (e > i) 6/4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Enfj babyyyyyy


----------



## Alana

ENFP


----------



## fall

INFP 
(won't go further, your signature is too revealing :laughing


----------



## bleghc

for some reason i associate the color blue with inxxs. ur siggy feels reminiscent of something an infp would write.

i want to say infp ! extra points for the lowercase username (jk)


----------



## Energumen

ExFP


----------



## bleghc

infp !! ur siggy quote in particular feels ne-ish to me but your general vibe is introverted so infp. some variation of 469/1 if i had to guess enneatype, and sp/sx


----------



## genevievie

ENFP


----------



## fall

IxFJ

........................................ @blehBLEH you were close


----------



## Asmodaeus

Either INTP or INFJ.


----------



## bleghc

most definitely ntj but for the sake of offering alternate typings bc i dont want to be boring (also its not like u probably expect anyone else to say anything but some sort of nt/nj so i dont feel as bad) - 

infj 5w6 > 1w9 > 3w2 so/sp who seems more thinker-y @Times bc of his tritype but is inwardly very much a special sofiie infj who needs to be nurtured. (but also thinking abt it now, i can see ni/se in u but havent identified as directly the judging functions so who knows maybe im right) 

but no probably not sorry asmo i think u have the right type ://


----------



## Crowbo

EXFP


----------



## Firelily

and ENTP meme king


----------



## Crowbo

EXFP


----------



## Klaro26

ENTP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

INFJ


----------



## bleghc

ya infp ! 694 so/sp if i had to take a wild guess for tritype


----------



## Crowbo

ENFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP.


----------



## fall

INTJ


----------



## Suntide

Still too new to get very strong vibes, but for now, definitely IxFx vibes


----------



## Crowbo

EXFJ


----------



## Alana

ENTP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

INFP


----------



## Darkbloom

ExFP, leaning ESFP


----------



## Dr Whoresy

sweet morphine said:


> ExFP, leaning ESFP


ESFP.


----------



## Enoch

I dunno.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Enoch said:


> I dunno.


INFP. Now guess. There is some updated info.


----------



## Enoch

ESFJ.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

sweet morphine said:


> ExFP, leaning ESFP


Okay so I can accept Se auxiliary but I swear Se dom is a big NO for me. XD I can clearly see the difference between my Se dom friends and me. 
@Enoch INFP


----------



## Darkbloom

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> Okay so I can accept Se auxiliary but I swear Se dom is a big NO for me. XD I can clearly see the difference between my Se dom friends and me.
> @Enoch INFP


Hahaha I meant the vibe ^_^
Which I mostly base off of name, avatar, signature and stuff like first impressions kind of thing, unless there's strong vibe in posts pointing towards something else, since I can't figure the vibe of your posts aside from IxFx the more superficial vibe wins atm! (though I could also easily see ISFP vibe)


(Skip me)


----------



## Alana

@sweet morphine ESFP @BitterSweet Blonde ISFP


----------



## Dr Whoresy

TABASCO said:


> @sweet morphine ESFP @BitterSweet Blonde ISFP


I get BFF vibes from you, and most of my BFFs are INFPs so...


----------



## StinkyBambi

Strong Enfp vibe.
I have enfp friends and they're all just as emotionally volatile


----------



## SirCanSir

ENTP because attitude unclear. Potential troll.


----------



## bleghc

avatar = xntp af. i can see so last. an 8 fix somewhere in there


----------



## genevievie

ENFP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

IxFP 4w5 9w1 6w7 sp/sx


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ENFP


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ISFP.


----------



## Enoch

Deleted post.


----------



## Alana

In that case, ISTJ


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Enoch said:


> I've figured out my own type, unfortunately, it is ENFj. Because everyone has typed me everything around ENFJ (INFP, INTJ, INFJ, ENFP, even ESTP) but not ENFJ itself. Now the nature of the ENFJ is that it is in touch with everyone else's thoughts, sensations, feelings etc. yet neither me nor anyone else in general have ever been able to agree on my type, so this must mean ENFJ somehow.


At this point, it looks more like "troll", from my point of view.


----------



## Alana

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> ISFP.


Why do you think I'm Se-Ni?


----------



## Dr Whoresy

BitterSweet Blonde said:


> At this point, it looks more like "troll", from my point of view.


Of all the people on this site, Enoch seems to be one of the least trolly.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

DrEquine said:


> Of all the people on this site, Enoch seems to be one of the least trolly.


I don't know, but we probably didn't have the same experiences though. :/ *shrugs*




> Why do you think I'm Se-Ni?


Simply the fact I didn't see any evidence of Ne from you for now. ^^ Anyway, it's based on vibe.


----------



## SirCanSir

Edit 1: Ninijaed


Edit 2: patch 1.0 - adding target's name: *DrEquine* efenitely Extraverted (like your pfp points) Feeler by vibes, cant add anything else for now. 

Edit 3atch 2.0- For *the bitter sweet blonde* - Not sure my vibe was ISFP but only out of your picture and like 3 posts ive seen of yours. But yeah this thread is about vibes so ill just give this one since i havent formed any opinion about you yet.



BitterSweet Blonde said:


> @blehBLEH Hahahahaha that meme! These types memes always kill me. XD
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an INTP vibe instead of an ENTP vibe from you, probably because you look more serious than most ENTPs. That might be related to your enneagram type, I'd guess you're most probably not a 7 core, maybe a 5 core?


Hehe you can wait untill you get to know me better to conclude about that. You might need to ask to get those 2 cents of yours back.

Actually edited that post 5-6 times - lost count. Back to old perC days


----------



## Dr Whoresy

SirCanSir said:


> Edit 1: Ninijaed
> 
> 
> Defenitely Extraverted (like your pfp points) Feeler by vibes, cant add anything else for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe you can wait untill you get to know me better to conclude about that. You might need to ask to get those 2 cents of yours back.


Was the above for me?

I guess INTP.


----------



## Crowbo

ESFP


----------



## StinkyBambi

Oh great it's the same old crap again.
Any fireworks in here? 
No, didn't think so.


----------



## Alana

ESFP


----------



## Doccium

INFP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

For now I stick on INFP for you.


----------



## Crowbo

Seems INFX


----------



## SirCanSir

Ceowbo is always gonna be crowbo 

Bitter sweet blonde if I consider both the blonde jokes and MBTI biases, you are an ESFP. 

My vibes keep improving.


----------



## genevievie

ENTP


----------



## bleghc

1. infp
2. isfj

962 or 4 in tritype, also sx-last


----------



## Crowbo

Exfp 2


----------



## Enoch

ESF_.


----------



## Energumen

Sad beauty? INFP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

IxFP 9w8 4w5 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

INxP


----------



## Judson Joist

ESFJ


----------



## Doccium

INTP or INTJ


----------



## jjcu

I think Enfp or Infp.


----------



## Enoch

ISFP.


----------



## Klaro26

INFP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ 2w1 9w8 6w7 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

INTP or INFJ


----------



## Enoch

E_TP.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Alice Alipheese

isfp


----------



## Enoch

ISTP.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

INFP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESFx/ENFx.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> ESFx/ENFx.


ESFP.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

ENFP


----------



## Enoch

INFP.


----------



## Hexigoon

ISFP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

INFJ


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Loco xSFP


----------



## Energumen

ENTP


----------



## Convex

entp


----------



## Alana

ESTP


----------



## Klaro26

INFP


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 1w2 3w2 6w7 sx/so


----------



## Alana

ISFP 4w3-9w8-7w8


----------



## Convex

no no no, not accepting that name change, your name is tabasco

and she is an infp


----------



## Enoch

ESTP.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Darkbloom

INFP


----------



## Enoch

ENFJ.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

INFP


----------



## Alana

ISFP


----------



## Klaro26

INFP


----------



## Enoch

I_FJ.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Dr Whoresy

INFP

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Klaro26

ENFP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENxJ.


----------



## Klaro26

ISFP


----------



## Rydori

Enfj

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFj/xNFP.


----------



## Alana

ESFP


----------



## Dr Whoresy

INFP

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doccium

ENFP?


----------



## Doccium

Enthalpy said:


> Esfj
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


Now that's a typing I've never gotten! Gotta add that to the list.


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 4w3 5w6 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## Enoch

ISFJ.


----------



## Alana

INFPwENTP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Simmy INFP


----------



## Enoch

Layla Serizawa.


----------



## Doccium

INFP


----------



## Enoch

Teru Mikami.


----------



## Enoch

INFP.


----------



## Doccium

INFP


----------



## Alana

INTP


----------



## Darkbloom

INFP


----------



## Alana

ENFJ


----------



## Enoch

Mashiro Shiina.


----------



## Doccium

Don't wanna say INFP again so how about IN*J this time?


----------



## Crowbo

INTX


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISTx/INFp.


----------



## Jaune

INFP 9w8 7w6 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Rydori

ENFJ 2w1 6w7 1w2 so/sx


----------



## Klaro26

INFP 4w5 9w1 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## Doccium

*NFJ


----------



## Crowbo

INTX


----------



## Alana

ENTP


----------



## Doccium

INFP


----------



## Enoch

Unknown.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Jaune

Your new avatar makes you seem more sensor to me... ISFP 6w7 4w3 9w1 sx/sp


----------



## Enoch

Replace this post.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Crowbo

IXFP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTP 7w6 3w4 9w8 so/sp


----------



## Jaune

INFP 9w1 2w1 5w4 sp/so


----------



## Enoch

100% ISTPwingENTP.


----------



## Alana

INFPwENTP


----------



## Enoch

I'm somehow confused by my own theory.


----------



## Alana

Enoch said:


> I'm somehow confused by my own theory.


A question. Why is it INFPwENTP and INFPwESFP instead of INFPwISFP and INFPwINTP?


----------



## Energumen

ENFJ


----------



## Enoch

INFJ.


----------



## Crowbo

XNFP


----------



## Energumen

^Took a look at the avatar, thought "ENTP" right away.^


----------



## Crowbo

INFP


----------



## Alana

ENTP


----------



## Judson Joist

Everything about yee is INFP to the max!










Also, there are some really talented fan-artists out there.


----------



## Doccium

INTP?


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Maybe INFJ ?


----------



## Enoch

ISFPwENFP.


----------



## Energumen

ENFP


----------



## Sybow

inxp vibes


----------



## Alana

INTP


----------



## Doccium

INFP


----------



## Sybow

INTP vibes. Don't ask me how, but your avatar somehow says INTP to me


----------



## Enoch

ISFP.


----------



## Jaune

INFP 6w7 4w5 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTx 6w5 4w5 1w9 sx/sp


----------



## Alana

ISTP


----------



## Doccium

INFP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

XNTP?


----------



## Jaune

ENFJ 9w1 6w7 2w3 sx/so


----------



## Enoch

ISTP.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Klaro26

INFP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

XNFJ


----------



## Crowbo

XNFJ


----------



## Alana

ENTP


----------



## SirCanSir

Is that a sims version of you? 

Self-glued INFP 4


----------



## Darkbloom

ENTP 378 so/sx


----------



## Enoch

ENFJ.


----------



## Alana

SirCanSir said:


> Is that a sims version of you?
> 
> Self-glued INFP 4


Yes
Enoch INFP


----------



## Rydori

INFP 4w5


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ESTJ 3w4


----------



## Alana

ISFP


----------



## Sybow

xnfp


----------



## Jaune

ISTP 9w8 5w4 4w3 sp/so


----------



## Alana

ISFP


----------



## Enoch

4w3.


----------



## Jaune

6w7.


----------



## Energumen

INTP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

INFP


----------



## Alana

ISFP


----------



## Doccium

I*FP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ENxP


----------



## Jaune

ESFP 3w4 6w7 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Doccium

IS*P


----------



## Sybow

intp


----------



## Enoch

ISFP.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Enoch

ELVF.


----------



## Alana

LEVF


----------



## Jaune

True Neutral.


----------



## Doccium

Chaotic Neutral


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

True/Chaotic Neutral xNTP 4w5 5w6 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## Klaro26

ISFP


----------



## Alana

ENFJ


----------



## Doccium

I*FP


----------



## Alana

INTP


----------



## Jaune

INFP/IEI
6w5 4w5 9w1 sp/sx
Melancholic-Phlegmatic
True Neutral
Ravenclaw


----------



## HIX

INTP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ESTP 7w8 1w9 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## Alana

ISTP


----------



## HIX

ENTJ


----------



## Doccium

ENFP?


----------



## Alana

INTP


----------



## Doccium

INFP


----------



## Enoch

No idea, probably ENTP.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## SirCanSir

Yes


----------



## Enoch

ENTP.


----------



## Doccium

INFPossibly.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENxP.


----------



## Crowbo

IXFP


----------



## Klaro26

Avatar is very ENTJ


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

estp


----------



## Enoch

ENTP.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Enoch

INFP.


----------



## jjcu

ENTJ.


----------



## Enoch

ISFP.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INFP


----------



## Sybow

enfj


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP 9w8 5w6 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Alana

ISTP 9w8-5w6-2w1


----------



## Jaune

INFP 6w7 4w3 9w1 sp/so


----------



## Energumen

ENTx


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ 4w5 1w9 6w5 sx/sp


----------



## Jaune

INFP 5w4 9w1 2w1 sp/sx


----------



## Enoch

ISTP 4w3 6w7 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Crowbo

IXFP


----------



## Doccium

ENTPerfect


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTP


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

INFP 6w7 sp/sx


----------



## The Dude

INFJ


----------



## Klaro26

ESFP


----------



## Doccium

INFJ who is done with the world's nonsense.


----------



## Alana

INTP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Very introverted INFP


----------



## Darkbloom

Somewhat ENFP-ish ISFP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFJ 2w1 6w7 1w2 sx/so


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Very Fe influenced INTP or an INFJ with higher Ti usage.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ti followed by SE


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se/Fe.


----------



## Klaro26

ISTJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNTJ.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

xNFP/ISFP


----------



## Enoch

ISTP.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Enoch

INFP.

SKIP ME. 



i​


----------



## Klaro26

INFP


----------



## Alana

ENFJ


----------



## Klaro26

INFP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

xNFJ


----------



## ComingInClutch

ISFP 4w3 > 9w8 > 6w7 sx/sp


----------



## Alana

ESTP


----------



## Doccium

INFP


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 4w3 1w9 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## RaisinKG

INTJ type 5 leading


----------



## Alana

ISTJ


----------



## RaisinKG

enfj


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INxP 4w3 7w6 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Alana

ISTP


----------



## Doccium

INFP


----------



## Sybow

intp


----------



## Alana

INTP


----------



## Doccium

INFP though for the sake of change, ENFP.


----------



## Enoch

ENTP, but I have no idea.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Voyageur

ISFP, kind of a shy stylishness there.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ 5w6 4w5 1w9 sx/sp


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Between INTP, INTJ and INFP


----------



## Enoch

Either ISFP or ISTJ.


----------



## Doccium

alanalicity who is not Doccium and an INFP


----------



## Alana

Not Enoch and not Alanalicity and ENTP


----------



## Doccium

A wild alanalicity has appeared! It used INFP! It's very effective!


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Very possibly a judger (particularly TJ).


----------



## Alana

ISTP


----------



## 66767

okay, ngl, looked up "alanalicity" because i thought it was an actual word lmao. ENFJ?


----------



## Jaune

ESFP 7w8 2w3 9w1 sx/so


----------



## Rydori

Istp

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Charus

INTP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTJ 6w5 4w5 8w9 sx/sp


----------



## leictreon

>Pesci

INFP just like him. Damn Pesci was one _*badass*_ INFP.

(ps: I missed u froodie)


----------



## Alana

ENFP


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

xFxx xFxP


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Froody Blue Gem said:


> INTJ 6w5 4w5 8w9 sx/sp


What _is_ your avatar exactly, btw?


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ISFJ?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Eroticarmin said:


> What _is_ your avatar exactly, btw?


He's Pesci from Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Part 5 Golden Experience/Wind, a henchman/minor antagonist/fail villain. He was only in 3 1/2 episodes and doesn't have much weight on the main plot but he's my personal fave character in the whole series cause I'm a weirdo like that.

As for the above ENFP 9w1 6w7 2w1 sp/sx


----------



## Doccium

Intp/infj


----------



## Jaune

INTP 1w9 5w6 4w3 sp/sx


----------



## Alana

ISTP


----------



## Klaro26

INFP


----------



## Doccium

INFJ


----------



## Energumen

INTP


----------



## Jaune

INFP 5w4 4w5 9w1 sp/sx


----------



## Enoch

ISTP.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Doccium

INFP


----------



## Enoch

ENTP.


----------



## Doccium

INFP train coming through


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Looks like Toffee's ENTP baby sister is riding in the caboose.


----------



## Alana

ISTP


----------



## Doccium

INFP train picking you up


----------



## Jaune

You can ride the INFP train too


----------



## Alana

ISTP


----------



## StinkyBambi

infp


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ISFP


----------



## Doccium

INFP train continues


----------



## underfoot

ENTP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ISFP


----------



## Doccium

ISFP and, for some reason, right now you give off E*FJ vibes


----------



## Alana

ENTP


----------



## Doccium

INFP train is too full!


----------



## Rydori

intp


----------



## Doccium

ENFJ sharing their motherly love with the world


----------



## Pippo

ENxP, probably leaning ENTP


----------



## Alana

ENTP


----------



## Enoch

INFP.




Pippo said:


> ENxP, probably leaning ENTP


No way. Still ISTJ for you.


----------



## Pippo

Enoch said:


> INFP.
> 
> 
> 
> Pippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ENxP, probably leaning ENTP
> 
> 
> 
> No way. Still ISTJ for you.
Click to expand...

How long has it been? I left to take a break a long time ago, and I’ve poked my head in and out for short periods of time.
ENTP for this clown.


----------



## Doccium

ISTP maybe


----------



## Azure Dreamer

IXTP


----------



## Doccium

INFJ


----------



## Klaro26

INFJ


----------



## Alana

ENFJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISFP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFJ 7w6 9w1 2w1 so/sp


----------



## Crowbo

Intp/infj


----------



## Doccium

*NTP


----------



## Alana

ENTP


----------



## Doccium

ALAN


----------



## raschel

entp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xSFJ/IxFp.


----------



## Alana

ENFP


----------



## RaisinKG

ENFP!


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFP!! Caps4lyfe.


----------



## Doccium

ENFP?


----------



## Klaro26

Still some Ni vibes from you :tongue:


----------



## Doccium

INFJ


----------



## Queen Talia

INTP


----------



## Powermetal101

Entp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ExTP 8w7 4w3 5w6 sx/sp


----------



## Alana

ISTP


----------



## Klaro26

INFP


----------



## Enoch

I_FJ.


----------



## Alana

INFP


----------



## Queen Talia

ISFJ


----------



## miuliu

ISTJ


----------



## Alana

INFJ


----------



## jjcu

INFP or maybe ISFJ.


----------



## Jaune

ESFP 2w3 7w6 9w8 sx/so


----------



## Queen Talia

ESTP 6w7 8w9 4w3 sx/sp


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

ESTP 7w8.


----------



## WarmMachines

Alana said:


> ISTP


INFP


----------



## Jaune

INFP 5w4 9w8 2w1 sx/sp


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ISFP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESxP.


----------



## Convex

intp


----------



## Alana

ESTP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP 4w5 9w1 6w7 sp/sx


----------



## The Dude

Froody Blue Gem said:


> INFP 4w5 9w1 6w7 sp/sx


Hmm...INFJ.


----------



## Alana

INTP


----------



## Klaro26

INFP


----------



## Alana

ENFJ


----------



## katiepants

esfp


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP 4w3 7w6 1w9 so/sp


----------



## Klaro26

ISFJ


----------



## ReasonforTreason

INFJ


----------



## Queen Talia

IxFP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ENTP


----------



## Queen Talia

Ecks Enn Eff Pee


----------



## Jaune

ENTJ 8w9 3w4 6w7 sx/so


----------



## Klaro26

ISTP


----------



## Libra Sun

INTJ


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ 2w1 9w1 7w6 so/sx


----------



## Queen Talia

INTP 5w4-9w1-4w5


----------



## Libra Sun

ENTP 8w7-5w6-3w4


----------



## WarmMachines

Libra Sun said:


> ENTP 8w7-5w6-3w4


ISFx


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP 9w8-5w4-4w3 sx/sp


----------



## Libra Sun

INFP


----------



## Queen Talia

INFP 9w1-4w5-7w6


----------



## Klaro26

ENTP


----------



## Energumen

ENFJ


----------



## Powermetal101

istj


----------



## Sybow

ixfp


----------



## WarmMachines

ISFP


----------



## pinwheel

INFP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

xNTP 5w6-4w5-9w8 so/sp


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

INTP


----------



## The Dude

INFJ


----------



## Energumen

ISFx


----------



## Klaro26

INTP


----------



## Crowbo

XNFJ


----------



## Sybow

infp


----------



## jjcu

I think inxj.


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 9w8 7w8 3w2 sx/so


----------



## Suntide

Isfp 497


----------



## WarmMachines

ESFP


----------



## Klaro26

ISFP


----------



## WarmMachines

ENFJ


----------



## Energumen

ENFP


----------



## Sybow

infp


----------



## WarmMachines

ISFP


----------



## Klaro26

ISTP


----------



## Doccium

INFJ?


----------



## Klaro26

INTP


----------



## Doccium

INFJ still, sorry


----------



## Jaune

Yeah, you give me INFJ vibes too.


----------



## WarmMachines

I get ISFP vibes. :idunno:


----------



## Reila

ISFP. Cold outside, warm inside.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

IxFP 6w5 1w9 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Sybow

inxp


----------



## Klaro26

Infp 4


----------



## Jaune

INFJ like Doccium


----------



## Klaro26

ISTP


----------



## Sybow

infj


----------



## Jaune

INTJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IxFP/INFj-ESTp.


----------



## Libra Sun

ISTP


----------



## Sybow

infx


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ 5w6-9w8-2w1 so/sp


----------



## Libra Sun

INTJ 6w5-9w1-2w1 sp/so


----------



## Jaune

INFJ 9w1 5w4 2w3 sp/so


----------



## Doccium

IS*P perhaps? ISFP seems more realistic though.


----------



## counterintuitive

ENFP


----------



## Klaro26

INFJ


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ 2w3-9w8-6w5 sp/sx


----------



## Bohema

ISTJ


----------



## counterintuitive

ISF_


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTJ 5w6-1w9-4w5 sp/sx


----------



## ReasonforTreason

INFJ


----------



## Jaune

INFP 9w8 4w5 6w7 sp/sx


----------



## Enoch

ISFJ.


----------



## counterintuitive

ISTJ


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 7w8 9w1 4w5 so/sp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFx/INTp.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ESFP


----------



## counterintuitive

IxFP

________________________________



Jaune Cena said:


> ENTP 7w8 9w1 4w5 so/sp


So specific. Lol. Seems like you are trying to tell me something :crazy:, but I can't be anything other than sp-first (I'm completely preoccupied with sp stuff lol). I guess the tritype is pretty close actually but I'm so 1 that I think I might be a core 1 lol, so I'd say still 1 >>> 9


----------



## Jaune

counterintuitive said:


> IxFP
> 
> ________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> So specific. Lol. Seems like you are trying to tell me something :crazy:, but I can't be anything other than sp-first (I'm completely preoccupied with sp stuff lol). I guess the tritype is pretty close actually but I'm so 1 that I think I might be a core 1 lol, so I'd say still 1 >>> 9


I do tritype vibes on everyone now because MBTI bores me. Doesn't really mean anything

SKIP ME


----------



## Alana

Counterintuitive INTP
Jaune Cena ISFP


----------



## counterintuitive

INFP


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I was being silly the other day
View attachment 838331


I'd prefer an enneagram guess, if possible. ,^^


----------



## Alana

ISFP


----------



## counterintuitive

INFP


----------



## Libra Sun

INTP


----------



## Sybow

the blue theme makes the vibe go infj


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP 5w4-9w8-4w5 sp/so


----------



## Alana

ISTP


----------



## Hexigoon

INFP


----------



## Alana

INTP


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Well... I know you're ENFP..


----------



## Jaune

INFP 5w4 9w8 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## bearlybreathing

ENFP


----------



## Enoch

ISFP.


----------



## Alana

Enoch said:


> ISFP.


Stop trolling me.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Powaful.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Idk all I could think of was Illuminati.


----------



## Alana

ISFP


----------



## Sybow

infp


----------



## Alana

INFJ


----------



## counterintuitive

INFP


----------



## Alana

INTP


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

ENFP


----------



## Cherry

INTJ.


----------



## WarmMachines

ISFJ


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP 5w4-4w5-9w8 sx/sp


----------



## Alana

ISTP 9w8 6w5 4w3


----------



## Doccium

INFP


----------



## counterintuitive

ENFP


----------



## Alana

Still INTP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFj.


----------



## Doccium

I*FP?


----------



## Powermetal101

entj


----------



## Jaune

ISFJ 9w1 6w5 2w1 so/sx


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISTP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ 9w1-2w1-7w8 so/sx


----------



## Cat Brainz

INTP 9w1 5w4 4w5 Sp/So


----------



## Sybow

enfx. Could be either ENFJ or ENFP


----------



## Klaro26

INTJ


----------



## MintCoffee

INFJ 9w8 2w1 5w4 sx/sp


----------



## Klaro26

INFP 4w3


----------



## Jaune

^^INFJ 9w1 4w5 7w6 sp/sx

^INFJ 2w3 6w7 1w2 sx/sp


----------



## Klaro26

ISTP 7w6


----------



## WarmMachines

ENFJ


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP 5w4-4w5-1w9 sx/sp


----------



## MintCoffee

INFP 9w1 5w6 4w3 sp/so


----------



## Cat Brainz

INFP 9w1 4w3 7w6 Sp/So


----------



## Phil

ENFP


----------



## Jaune

ESFJ 7w6 2w1 8w9 so/sx


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP 4w5-6w5-9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Sybow

INTP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISTp.


----------



## MintCoffee

ISFP 4w3 7w6 9w1 so/sx


----------



## Doccium

ISTP


----------



## angeleyes

INFJ?


----------



## Jaune

ISTP 7w8 9w8 3w2 sp/so


----------



## Doccium

ISTP 5w6


----------



## Eset

ISTP 1w9


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTJ 3w4-1w9-6w5 sp/so


----------



## Jaune

ISTP 5w4 9w1 2w3 sp/so


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ISTP 6w7-3w4-8w9


----------



## Sybow

Isfp


----------



## Jaune

Istp


----------



## Klaro26

ISTP


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

INFJ


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP 4w5-6w7-9w8 sx/sp


----------



## Klaro26

INTP 7w6


----------



## Eset

INFJ 6w7


----------



## Jaune

ESTJ 3w4 8w9 5w6 sp/so


----------



## WarmMachines

ISTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENTP


----------



## Eset

INTP 9w1


----------



## AromaNoodles

ESFP


----------



## Jaune

ESFJ 2w3 7w6 9w8 sx/so


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP 4w5-6w5-1w9 sx/sp


----------



## Suntide

INTP 9w1 4w5 7w6 sp/so


----------



## Zaitzev

INFP 3


----------



## Eset

ESFP 3w2 7w6 8w9


----------



## jjcu

I think ISXJ.


----------



## Powermetal101

estp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENxP.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ISFP


----------



## Suntide

ISFP 4w3 6w5 9w1 (in some order) sx/sp


----------



## Jaune

ISFJ 2w1 9w1 6w7 sx/so


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTx.


----------



## leictreon

INFx


----------



## Jaune

INFP 9w1 5w4 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## leftover crack

infp


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ENTP 7w6


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 3w4 7w6 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## Doccium

IS*P?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTP 1w9-4w5-5w6 sx/sp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IDKx


----------



## Doccium

ISFP 4w3 6w7 9w1


----------



## Jaune

intj 4w3 5w4 1w9 sp/so


----------



## Doccium

ISTP 6w5


----------



## jjcu

ENTP or maybe ENFP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFP 7w6-4w3-1w2 sx/sp


----------



## Doccium

INTP 1w9


----------



## Bellerixx

hmmm ISTJ/P


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

Definitely ESFP so much energyyy 😱😅


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ 4w5-9w1-6w7 sp/so


----------



## Doccium

INTP 1w9 4w5 5w4


----------



## Powermetal101

Isfp


----------



## Doccium

ISTP?


----------



## Klaro26

INFJ


----------



## Doccium

INFJ 2w3


----------



## Swivelinglight

INTJ


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFJ 4w5-5w4-1w9 sp/sx


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 5w4 9w8 3w2 sp/so


----------



## Doccium

ISTP 5w4


----------



## Crowbo

INTP


----------



## Doccium

ENTP 6w7/7w6


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFx.


----------



## Doccium

ISFP?


----------



## WarmMachines

INTP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IxTJ.


----------



## Powermetal101

Intp


----------



## Doccium

IS*P?


----------



## Syzygyy

IXFP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFp.


----------



## WarmMachines

INFP


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 7w6 9w1 4w3 sp/sx


----------



## Doccium

IS*P 6w5


----------



## loewenherz

ENTP 6w7


----------



## Jaune

Just from vibe, ENTJ 3w4


----------



## Crowbo

ISFP


----------



## Doccium

*NTP


----------



## Powermetal101

entj


----------



## Glitter22

INTJ


----------



## Doccium

*NFP?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFx.


----------



## Cat Brainz

INFP 4w5 9w1 5w6 Sp/Sx


----------



## Doccium

ENFP 3w4?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTP 4w3-1w9-6w5 sx/sp


----------



## Doccium

INTP 5w4?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxJ.


----------



## bearlybreathing

ISFP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP 8w9-5w4-3w4 sx/sp


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

INFJ 952. Don't even know how possible that is. The letter type is probably because that is what you used to go by, so I always attributed that to your "aura".


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxJ.


----------



## Enistery

ENFJ. Dunno enough about enneagram to propose a tritype here.


----------



## bearlybreathing

ENTP


----------



## Schizoid

ISxP


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

INTP 5w4


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTJ 5w6-1w9-4w5 so/sp


----------



## Huhuhu

INTP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxP.


----------



## Eset

INFJ


----------



## Glittris

INFJ, with more Ti than Fe


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP 9w1-5w4-2w1 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo

INTP 4 or 9


----------



## Electra

ENTP


----------



## KindaSnob!

INFP 469


----------



## Electra

IXFX type 4 or 2
Also 7 and 9 could fit


----------



## Bellerixx

ISFJ 5w


----------



## Crowbo

IXFP


----------



## Bellerixx

..
ENTX


----------



## Crowbo

INFP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENTP 7w6-3w4-9w8 so/sp


----------



## Max

Froody Blue Gem said:


> ENTP 7w6-3w4-9w8 so/sp


INFJ 947


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNFP.


----------



## Electra

INTJ


----------



## Glittris

ISFP


----------



## Electra

ESTJ


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INFP 4w5-9w1-7w6 sp/so


----------



## Electra

INFJ


----------



## Behnam Agahi

INFJ


----------



## Crowbo

INFP


----------



## Electra

ENTP


----------



## Bellerixx

INFJ


----------



## KindaSnob!

INFJ


----------



## Bellerixx

INFP


----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich

Disgusting.

ENFJ.


----------



## littlewyng

INTP 7w6- but a dark one.


----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich

INxJ, 5w4 9w8 3w2


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

INxP and some arrangement of 4w5, 6w5, 8w9


----------



## Sybow

INTP


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ISTP 5w4-9w8-4w5 sp/so


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

INFP 9w1


----------



## Fallen Angel

INTJ 5w4


----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich

INFP, 4w5 8w6 7w6


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

INFP 4w5


----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich

ESTJ, 8w7


----------



## Crowbo

ISFP


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Two things I´m certain of, that the entropy of the universe can only increase, and that you are an ENTP.


----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich

INTx, 5


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INxP 4w5-5w6-1w9 sx/sp


----------



## IntrovertHero

Would say something like ISTP 7w8 1w9 3w4 So/Sx


----------



## bearlybreathing

ISTJ 3w2


----------



## Electra

INFP type 4


----------



## Sybow

INFP


----------



## TKDfan888

INFP 4w3


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTx/ISFp.


----------



## counterintuitive

INFP


----------



## ENIGMA2019

INTJ


----------



## KindaSnob!

EXTX?

Idk! Paradox is paradox.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

INxx


----------



## LostHaven

INTJ


----------



## ENIGMA2019

ENFx


----------



## Electra

INFJ 6


----------



## ENIGMA2019

xNTP CP6


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENTj.


----------



## LostHaven

INFJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IxFP/INTp.


----------



## Electra

IXTX


----------



## mia-me

INFP, in the kindest way possible.


----------



## Allostasis

The "vibe" as an impression from past interactions?
At first, I thought about confident and well-put-together INTP but then I realized that this is just _NTJ.

* *





kidding, of course.


----------



## Rift

avatar screams feeler, attitude sensor, and everything else judging


----------



## Allostasis

A prime example of inferior Fe.. INTP, of course.


----------



## Rift

the smug self satisfaction seems reminiscent of an intj but it says in the handbook that avatar neko girls are a symptom of nf


----------



## Allostasis

A sound remark. Except that it's not your usual NF neko girl.
Someone wasn't attentive at the lectures enough, perhaps. Typical IN_P


----------



## Crowbo

IXTJ


----------



## B3LIAL

I would hae thought ISXJ based on the historical photo.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESFx.


----------



## Internal

ENTP


----------



## SirCanSir

xNFx -idk you but thanks for hinting it in your profile.


----------



## Electra

EXTP


----------



## Sybow

infp


----------



## WarmMachines

Istp

Sent from my SM-A260G using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

INFJ 5w4 549 Sp/Sx (Just judging by the avatar and name)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENFJ


----------



## Behnam Agahi

INTJ
But what is considered as vibe exactly?


----------



## B3LIAL

ENTP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Istp


----------



## B3LIAL

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Istp


Weren't you an INTP once? I'm sure memory serves me right lol. ISFP is a massive difference.


----------



## Internal

INTP


----------



## Hexigoon

Well I haven't seen a lot of you on here yet so this is just an initial impression: INFP.


----------



## B3LIAL

I would have said infj based on the avatar.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I unblocked you recently to figure it out. I think A-hole  _shrugs_ I will let you know.


----------



## Glittris

Fi-dom, INFP?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

INTP


B3LIAL said:


> Weren't you an INTP once? I'm sure memory serves me right lol. ISFP is a massive difference.


I was actually an INTP a couple of times. But amateur researchers have determined that I am an Fi lead and it’s my only function while also saying that I might be surprised by this rendering.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Glittris said:


> Fi-dom, INFP?


I am if @Grandmaster Yoda is an ISFP. _grins_


----------



## DOGSOUP

I wanna say ISTJ but I have to say INTJ


----------



## B3LIAL

Hmm, sounds like definitely an Fi dom or aux with that signature.

I'm gonna go for xNFP.


----------



## Electra

INFJ


----------



## Internal

Definitely INFP. I always got that vibe from you.


----------



## Allostasis

INFP


----------



## SirCanSir

There was never any doubt.

as for your sociotype im considering LSI because you can come off as being more forceful at times (showing some decent Se). But other times from your content ive considered you might just be LIE since you seem to focus more on Te / efficiency instead of that Ti kind of subjective world view.
But yeah i think its one of those. You dont seem to be passive enough to be 1d Se so ILI and LII are unlikely.

Looking forward to seeing more of you.

That said, being a 5 makes LSI more favorable.


----------



## jjcu

I think INXP.


----------



## NathanForMe

I’m guessin INTP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

no “g” at the end of an “ing” word. I take you are an incompletionist and an ENFP.


----------



## Ten_Man

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> no “g” at the end of an “ing” word. I take you are an incompletionist and an ENFP.


Or just a drunk Irishman.


----------



## Meliodas

ENFJ/EIE


----------



## DOGSOUP

you can go back to ENTP/ILE


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTx.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

INTP


----------



## Electra

IXXJ


----------



## 558663

INFP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFp.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFp.


----------



## DOGSOUP

ISFp!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## DOGSOUP

for these brand new vibes, I grant thee STP


----------



## Fru2

The same type Tarzan is.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## DOGSOUP

Fru2 said:


> The same type Tarzan is.


I'm not paying for this


----------



## Fru2

DOGSOUP said:


> I'm not paying for this


ESFJ


----------



## eeo

ISFP

Joking, if you get what I mean...


----------



## aerstyu

INTP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Isfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENFp.


----------



## SirCanSir

ENTP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## Worriedfunction

ISTJ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## SirCanSir

ISFJ . Just the vibing by your thread, but honestly, most of what you shared is indicative of depression and nothing else. 
Im not typing you seriously in this attempt until i see more.


----------



## Lunacik

ESFx kofta 










Somebody help this anime artist, it seems they think hands are part of face anatomy...(the pose just looks so unnatural lol)


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INTp.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxJ.


----------



## Allostasis

SirCanSir said:


> Yeah i was slow with my reply. ill go with INxP for Dog.
> 
> *This part is for Allostasis: *
> 
> INTJ 3w4. I checked your type me thread and i can tell your tritype is evident. Im am leaning on 3 for a couple of reasons.
> 
> First of all as you correctly realized 5s are way too focused on conserving resources, thirst of knowledge to protect the self from the unpredictable outside world and expertise. They arent focused on power and control in the the more general sense that you seem to be. So that then leaves us 3 and 8.
> 
> Though you did show some values and views that fall in line with how 8s think, its a type that is heavily action driven, practical and physical and more focused to control their environment. In contrast you do show value for a more intellectual approach to things, more containment and focus on personal improvement and competency. I dont have enough on you frankly to say this in absolute confidence but i do lean on 3 for now with a strong 8 influence.
> 
> I also get a vague idea that you lack some self awareness based on how you replied around your values or atleast that you dont focus much in that area. That could be a blind spot for both 3s and 8s but for 3s its something more connected with how they define themselves based on attachment to external standards, while 8s probably just simplify them as "the rule of the jungle", protecting the weak and the innocent, being strong and asserting control to keep yourself and others safe. This is something to think about. Maybe it will help with getting an insight about where your values come from. Keep in mind that 3w4 sp can be highly individualistic and even unaware of their tendency towards attachment because they can often act against it and define themselves based on more internal criteria (even if those are subconsciously still affected by the external). 3s generally are hard working and focus on achieving things that compliment the ego whether those are based on something external or just allign with their sense of self. Its mainly because the 4 wing gives a more individualistic focus and because 3sp is a countertype since the sp contains the type's motivation.


I appreciate such an elaborate opinion. I considered the possibility of being 3, it was rejected when I compared their drives/motivations/fears, too many mismatches.
I can't care less about being "valuable", I don't need to be loved.
The idea of constructing an attractive ego and chasing external values/standards seems endlessly exhausting. I won't tolerate not being myself.
I strongly resonate with justice/vengeance/protecting innocent/etc.



> ts a type that is heavily action driven, practical and physical and more focused to control their environment.


I am not sure what "physical" specifically means. For now, I think it is irrelevant / or me being "cerebral" explainable through 5 fix. 
I Integrate into 2 (helping others) while turning into 5 during severe stress / critical issues when everything fails.

But thanks for the outside perspective, I might review this again.



> Thats an interesting perspective, are you saying i give off creepy and "closet sensitive guy" vibes?


No, nothing creepy or necessarily sensitive. Just an impression that you tend to withhold emotions. I can be wrong as well. 

Skip me. Or not, up to the reader.


----------



## SirCanSir

Allostasis said:


> I appreciate such an elaborate opinion. I considered the possibility of being 3, it was rejected when I compared their drives/motivations/fears, too many mismatches.
> I can't care less about being "valuable", I don't need to be loved.
> The idea of constructing an attractive ego and chasing external values/standards seems endlessly exhausting. I won't tolerate not being myself.
> I strongly resonate with justice/vengeance/protecting innocent/etc.
> 
> 
> I am not sure what "physical" specifically means. For now, I think it is irrelevant / or me being "cerebral" explainable through 5 fix.
> I Integrate into 2 (helping others) while turning into 5 during severe stress / critical issues when everything fails.
> 
> But thanks for the outside perspective, I might review this again.


*[ . ]*

^ Going to delete this soon to not give room for biased opinions in my typing.



> No, nothing creepy or necessarily sensitive. Just an impression that you tend to withhold emotions. I can be wrong as well.


Yes, you are wrong, but no worries, i am aware i come off that way a lot currently because i am putting more effort to analyze my emotions. It helps with maintaining a calm and objective view in things. I used to invalidate them for a long time and that lead to issues of lack of patience and explosive reactions.


*~~skip me also~~*


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Who am I doing? Everyone is skipping.

Te dom.


----------



## Lunacik

@Allostasis I could accept E8 maybe, but dat Sx, tho...youz Sx blind as fuck, mang. And Distant-Avoidant attachment style. You've got higher than 2D Socionics Se as well.
*EDIT*
OK I shouldn't speak with such certainty when I don't know you well--but I have strong impressions of those 2 things, rather.

The great, wise Yoda
ILI
INTP
9w1 Sp/So
Just a guess

@SirCanSir eNTJ 3w4 Sp/Sx
Also Distant-Avoidant attachment style, that or Fearful-Avoidant if not.


----------



## Allostasis

Hexcoder said:


> @Allostasis I could accept E8 maybe, but dat Sx, tho...youz *Sx blind as fuck*, mang. And Distant-Avoidant attachment style. You've got *higher than 2D Socionics Se* as well.


Interesting, can you elaborate on bolded parts: how did you discern blind spot and what 3d+ Se entails?
I don't have any objections against ISTP. 9w8 seems right also.
Can't say anything about sx/xp SLI, not very knowledgeable in socionics.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hexcoder said:


> @Allostasis I could accept E8 maybe, but dat Sx, tho...youz Sx blind as fuck, mang. And Distant-Avoidant attachment style. You've got higher than 2D Socionics Se as well.
> *EDIT*
> OK I shouldn't speak with such certainty when I don't know you well--but I have strong impressions of those 2 things, rather.
> 
> The great, wise Yoda
> ILI
> INTP
> 9w1 Sp/So
> Just a guess
> 
> @SirCanSir eNTJ 3w4 Sp/Sx
> Also Distant-Avoidant attachment style, that or Fearful-Avoidant if not.


I accept the MBTI dichotomy letters for INTP because I rarely get anything else. I even get INTP on the “Type Grid.” Only system where I don’t is visual typing which makes me a polarized types like Bill Gates. Hopefully science comes in and explains this stuff without Carl Jung muddying things up with his pristine explanations. They are talking about eye movements and memory recall that is a good step one, but the visual types already claim to know almost everything. Why must science be so slow?


----------



## DOGSOUP

How do you feel about the ILI? I just had brain freeze but it would make some sense (more 'mellow' than LII and you don't exactly seem suggestible to Fe, maybe you are idk). And sorry but no alphas allowed here until I say so


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Allostasis said:


> Interesting, can you elaborate on bolded parts: how did you discern blind spot and what 3d+ Se entails?
> I don't have any objections against ISTP. 9w8 seems right also.
> Can't say anything about sx/xp SLI, not very knowledgeable in socionics.


It would be interesting to know if you lead with Judging or Perceiving. Who are you like?


----------



## Allostasis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It would be interesting to know if you lead with Judging or Perceiving. Who are you like?


Well, what does my vibe tells you?


----------



## Sinuous

Entj


----------



## DOGSOUP

Also, E5


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

DOGSOUP said:


> How do you feel about the ILI? I just had brain freeze but it would make some sense (more 'mellow' than LII and you don't exactly seem suggestible to Fe, maybe you are idk). And sorry but no alphas allowed here until I say so


My mental development is askew and it is impossible for me to comment on anything about myself.


----------



## SirCanSir

I get more alpha vibes from you still so ill stick with LII. 9w1 makes sense though, its what im leaning towards for you also, because you do come across as positive and very easy to get along with.



Hexcoder said:


> @SirCanSir eNTJ 3w4 Sp/Sx
> Also Distant-Avoidant attachment style, that or Fearful-Avoidant if not.


Is that tiny "e" indicating low certainty or small preference? And smh it'd be better if you wouldn't type by attachment styles - its a system examining unhealthy personal issues in attachment (I dont really care personally about mine but it can be too expositive.)


----------



## Worriedfunction

Vibe eh? IxFP, I mean your avatar is a person with a bag over their head smoking in the rain. An idiosyncratic expression of mood if ever I saw one. 
Rain can be heavy or of a lower feeling, sad, depressed, lonely etc.. The cigarette trying to stay alight in a torrential downpour, fragile but significant, and stands out against the grey.

The bag, well, for self-protection but perhaps also because no one really perceives what is underneath, and maybe no one has bothered, yet. Someone often misunderstood and isolated, or at least that is their feeling.

But I'm just speculating here.


----------



## SirCanSir

Worriedfunction said:


> Vibe eh? IxFP, I mean your avatar is a person with a bag over their head smoking in the rain. An idiosyncratic expression of mood if ever I saw one.
> Rain can be heavy or of a lower feeling, sad, depressed, lonely etc.. The cigarette trying to stay alight in a torrential downpour, fragile but significant, and stands out against the grey.
> 
> The bag, well, for self-protection but perhaps also because no one really perceives what is underneath, and maybe no one has bothered, yet. Someone often misunderstood and isolated, or at least that is their feeling.
> 
> But I'm just speculating here.


Its just a guard because people dont get my poor feelers.

Seriously people keep reminding me its time to change avatars. This one is too Fi suggestive.
I always underestimate the extent function associations can be forced to in typology communities.

*~~Skip me~~*


----------



## Lunacik

SirCanSir said:


> Is that tiny "e" indicating low certainty or small preference?


How can I be certain if you aren't? It'd be kinda fucked up for me to insist on something when I know you've been trying to get @Mr Castelo n I to listen to the possibility that we were all mistaken.



SirCanSir said:


> And smh it'd be better if you wouldn't type by attachment styles - its a system examining unhealthy personal issues in attachment (I dont really care personally about mine but it can be too expositive.)


Oops.....dense moment. My bad. You're right.



Worried function ISFJ vibe typing because old fashioned style art and Si stereotypes aka I have no freakin clue


----------



## Worriedfunction

SirCanSir said:


> I always underestimate the extent function associations can be forced to in typology communities.


That is basically what personality typing devolves into, particularly with something as surface-level as a vibe. It's the post-modern art of personality.



Hexcoder said:


> Worried function ISFJ vibe typing because old fashioned style art and Si stereotypes aka I have no freakin clue


Others have said this before. I think it's because the detail of the painting isn't obvious in a small forum avatar. It's Hans Holbein the Younger's _The Ambassadors._ The interesting thing about that painting, to me, is not just that there are two french ambassadors rendered beautifully and skillfully on the canvas. The part that always captures me is the anamorphic skull that sits between them at the bottom of the frame. It's painted so that it is only properly visible from a certain angle.

It's obvious as a memento mori but I also see it as an expression of our relationship to death and mortality. We are often at odds with our mortality and for some ignorance, or even outright dismissal, allows for a strong coping mechanism against that eventuality. So we keep it to the back of our minds, skewed and off-kilter, as it makes many of us uncomfortable. There's also the more general point about anamorphism itself being part of perspective and that one would have to be in the 'right' frame of mind to willingly view death head-on without psychological difficulty.

I could go on, but I'm sure most reading this are now bored and dribbling at their keyboards (that's a slight against me not others). 😁

Anyhow, that's roughly what is significant about it to me.

*Oh and please skip me.*


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Allostasis said:


> Well, what does my vibe tells you?


Could be Te. But that will depend on the speed at which you can speak. 


SirCanSir said:


> I get more alpha vibes from you still so ill stick with LII. 9w1 makes sense though, its what im leaning towards for you also, because you do come across as positive and very easy to get along with.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that tiny "e" indicating low certainty or small preference? And smh it'd be better if you wouldn't type by attachment styles - its a system examining unhealthy personal issues in attachment (I dont really care personally about mine but it can be too expositive.)


That’s the Ineffable part of it all. It depends on where I am whether I seem like I’m very nice or very mean. Intense or naive.

I’m going back to being an ENFJ.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Worriedfunction said:


> That is basically what personality typing devolves into, particularly with something as surface-level as a vibe. It's the post-modern art of personality.
> 
> 
> 
> Others have said this before. I think it's because the detail of the painting isn't obvious in a small forum avatar. It's Hans Holbein the Younger's _The Ambassadors._ The interesting thing about that painting, to me, is not just that there are two french ambassadors rendered beautifully and skillfully on the canvas. The part that always captures me is the anamorphic skull that sits between them at the bottom of the frame. It's painted so that it is only properly visible from a certain angle.
> 
> It's obvious as a memento mori but I also see it as an expression of our relationship to death and mortality. We are often at odds with our mortality and for some ignorance, or even outright dismissal, allows for a strong coping mechanism against that eventuality. So we keep it to the back of our minds, skewed and off-kilter, as it makes many of us uncomfortable. There's also the more general point about anamorphism itself being part of perspective and that one would have to be in the 'right' frame of mind to willingly view death head-on without psychological difficulty.
> 
> I could go on, but I'm sure most reading this are now bored and dribbling at their keyboards (that's a slight against me not others). 😁
> 
> Anyhow, that's roughly what is significant about it to me.
> 
> *Oh and please skip me.*


Your type is INFJ.

That’ll be $60 USD.


----------



## Lunacik

Worriedfunction said:


> That is basically what personality typing devolves into, particularly with something as surface-level as a vibe. It's the post-modern art of personality.
> 
> 
> 
> Others have said this before. I think it's because the detail of the painting isn't obvious in a small forum avatar. It's Hans Holbein the Younger's _The Ambassadors._ The interesting thing about that painting, to me, is not just that there are two french ambassadors rendered beautifully and skillfully on the canvas. The part that always captures me is the anamorphic skull that sits between them at the bottom of the frame. It's painted so that it is only properly visible from a certain angle.
> 
> It's obvious as a memento mori but I also see it as an expression of our relationship to death and mortality. We are often at odds with our mortality and for some ignorance, or even outright dismissal, allows for a strong coping mechanism against that eventuality. So we keep it to the back of our minds, skewed and off-kilter, as it makes many of us uncomfortable. There's also the more general point about anamorphism itself being part of perspective and that one would have to be in the 'right' frame of mind to willingly view death head-on without psychological difficulty.
> 
> I could go on, but I'm sure most reading this are now bored and dribbling at their keyboards (that's a slight against me not others). 😁
> 
> Anyhow, that's roughly what is significant about it to me.
> 
> *Oh and please skip me.*


Change to INTJ because edgy deeeaaaatttthhhhhhh 💀 (stare) stereotypes 😄


----------



## Sinuous

Sometimes you vibe like an ENTJ


----------



## Allostasis

Sinuous said:


> Sometimes you vibe like an ENTJ


I would probably be ENTJ in MBTI, but I am introverted in the Jungian sense.
ISTP looks correct for you. 9w8 sp/sx for the enneagram maybe, not enough data to draw something conclusive.


----------



## Internal

I agree on the previously mentioned ENTJ-ish behavior but that's been settled.
I've been wondering about your enneagram - the 8 core is spot-on, but I'd rather associate 8w7 with you.
8w7, 5w6, 3w4. sp/sx fits from what I've seen.


----------



## Eset

INFP 4w5-8w9-5w4 Sx/Sp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENTJ


----------



## Sinuous

Vibes like an ENTP


----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery

Does vibe like an ISTP too


----------



## SirCanSir

INTx


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I believe it was ESTP or something.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Dalek.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENFP
I might be emulating Fe coincidentally.


----------



## Allostasis

ISTJ


----------



## 558663

I already did MBTI and Enneagram core type so I will do the others listed in the signature.
Tritype, instinctual variants and Attitudinal Psyche look right.
Vibes like a LSI, but I think LIE is more fitting.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## firegrace

ENTP or INTP because of Meme madness


----------



## Allostasis

ENFP


----------



## SirCanSir

I am considering 1 core for you currently. I think you being a gut core and identifying with anger / justice more than image definitely shows. But there seems to be a need to control your anger depending on how it feels justified. I also have the impression there is a need for contribution to the greater good of your environment rather than just protectiveness of people who rely on you. A need to prioritize worthwhile contribution in general rather than power and control.

I wonder how you view corruption and if you have visceral reactions to it. Type 1 is also competency based and it would explain a lot of how you come across as highly contained but still passionate when said standards / contribution you require arent being met.

1s can also require power to externalize their vision / morals / justice so dont let that confuse you (in case it does). Light Yagami for example was an unhealthy 1 who saw himself as justified to carry out mass murder kek. But initially he required power to carry out his plan. 


You still come across as LSI to me in socionics, mainly because LIE has demo Ne which i havent noticed in you. But im not rejecting the LIE possibility as you are rather too contained to tell.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENFp with introverted functions being juiced up with carrot juice


----------



## SirCanSir

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> ENFp with introverted functions being juiced up with carrot juice


Stop ruining my chance to get typed by someone seriously. I need my own balance in the force.


----------



## Sinuous

XNTJ


----------



## Allostasis

SirCanSir said:


> I am considering 1 core for you currently. I think you being a gut core and identifying with anger / justice more than image definitely shows. But there seems to be a need to control your anger depending on how it feels justified. I also have the impression there is a need for contribution to the greater good of your environment rather than just protectiveness of people who rely on you. A need to prioritize worthwhile contribution in general rather than power and control.
> 
> I wonder how you view corruption and if you have visceral reactions to it. Type 1 is also competency based and it would explain a lot of how you come across as highly contained but still passionate when said standards / contribution you require arent being met.
> 
> 1s can also require power to externalize their vision / morals / justice so dont let that confuse you (in case it does). Light Yagami for example was an unhealthy 1 who saw himself as justified to carry out mass murder kek. But initially he required power to carry out his plan.
> 
> 
> You still come across as LSI to me in socionics, mainly because LIE has demo Ne which i havent noticed in you. But im not rejecting the LIE possibility as you are rather too contained to tell.


Interesting thoughts.

I am more motivated by just power/control for myself rather than doing the greater good or be morally perfect. There is me and the rest of the world.
I am mostly protective only of those that I consider "my people/family".


> I wonder how you view corruption and if you have visceral reactions to it.


I have a strong visceral reaction when someone weak/powerless is being taken advantage of or harmed by the "strong" for example, which is what I meant by the desire of "bullying the bullies".
So, my relation to injustice is mostly reactive rather than proactive like with 1s, which are trying to impose higher standards upon the world.

I don't view corruption as something good obviously, it is annoying, but it is rather too abstract/situational to react strongly to it.
Maybe it is a lesser evil in some cases. I have no issues with becoming corrupt if it ends up being a solution to my particular problem and I weighed all the consequences.

I strive more towards intensity/stimulation rather than the suppression of my anger, I don't _feel_ the need to justify/rationalize it, although I have no issues with self-control/impulsiveness.

Skip me.


----------



## SirCanSir

@*Sinuous*


I agree with ISTP, probably SLI and 9 from what ive seen. 

Possible ennea alternatives : 5, 6



Allostasis said:


> Interesting thoughts.
> 
> I am more motivated by just power/control for myself rather than doing the greater good or be morally perfect. There is me and the rest of the world.
> I am mostly protective only of those that I consider "my people/family".
> 
> I have a strong visceral reaction when someone weak/powerless is being taken advantage of or harmed by the "strong" for example, which is what I meant by the desire of "bullying the bullies".
> So, my relation to injustice is mostly reactive rather than proactive like with 1s, which are trying to impose higher standards upon the world.
> 
> I don't view corruption as something good obviously, it is annoying, but it is rather too abstract/situational to react strongly to it.
> Maybe it is a lesser evil in some cases. I have no issues with becoming corrupt if it ends up being a solution to my particular problem and I weighed all the consequences.
> 
> I strive more towards intensity/stimulation rather than the suppression of my anger, I don't _feel_ the need to justify/rationalize it, although I have no issues with self-control/impulsiveness.
> 
> Skip me.


Yeah that rules out 1. I think 8 fits well then.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Yeah I think intj works for you


----------



## 558663

ENTP 7w6


----------



## Allostasis

Could vibe like an INTP in the past, but actually is just pure Ni.


----------



## Ace Of Forests

Just from first impressions and a little bit of digging, you vibe like a mature INFJ. Your insights are spot on, and it makes you very 'mystic' like in your insights to those who lack the understanding you do. Your post about you caring more about 'your people' to me vibes extroverted feeling parent function in the same vain. If you put your people above anyone else, then that's you caring about their feelings in a very responsible way, but that's only if you subscribe to John Bebee. Ti child also fits because from vibe alone, you seem extremely thirsty for knowledge, for a challenge, something to put your logical skills to the test, like you find a lot of joy in learning things to their deepest levels. It gives you an ego boost, it makes you happy to guide people to understanding after you've made sure you've verified your information, because Te trickster is a huge problem for most INFJs. This makes you seem like Te parent, but the reality is, I think you have your own personal creed that you invented yourself, and you don't subscribe to any one theory.

The only thing I don't see is Se inferior, perhaps because you run on pure Ni and you've never developed it. I haven't seen enough data to see what Sensing you prefer.


----------



## SirCanSir

..... 
That is a terrible typing. 
Caring about people is Fe? Wow Fi types must be literally psychopathic then. 

Maybe type fits, i dont know. But you seem to be rather misinformed or bad at applying your knowledge. 
Ill go by your logic and say this is some bad Ti. So i can accept ENFJ.


----------



## Ace Of Forests

SirCanSir said:


> .....
> That is a terrible typing.
> Caring about people is Fe? Wow Fi types must be literally psychopathic then.
> 
> Maybe type fits, i dont know. But you seem to be rather misinformed or bad at applying your knowledge.
> Ill go by your logic and say this is some bad Ti. So i can accept ENFJ.


See INTJ actually makes a ton of sense here. Ni Dom, thinks he knows everything.
Te parent, is very responsible with knowledge, doesn't like when unproven knowledge is spouted
Fi Child, Has very strong morality and sense of 'what's write and wrong'. Is self-concious enough about it to hide his profile, and be edgey enough to warrant a 'Not Banned yet' tag.
Inferior Se here actually makes a lot of sense too! You don't give a crap about making sure I feel safe or okay here, you want to push me out because you don't like my logic.

Most classic Immature INTJ I've seen, thanks for the experience (Fe dom)


----------



## SirCanSir

AceOfForests said:


> See INTJ actually makes a ton of sense here. Ni Dom, thinks he knows everything.
> Te parent, is very responsible with knowledge, doesn't like when unproven knowledge is spouted
> Fi Child, Has very strong morality and sense of 'what's write and wrong'. Is self-concious enough about it to hide his profile, and be edgey enough to warrant a 'Not Banned yet' tag.
> Inferior Se here actually makes a lot of sense too! You don't give a crap about making sure I feel safe or okay here, you want to push me out because you don't like my logic.
> 
> Most classic Immature INTJ I've seen, thanks for the experience (Fe dom)


 I really cant take your rash conclusions based on vague whatever data you observed about me seriously. Your dramatic response about something as insignificant as someone criticizing you is rather amusing but anyhow, i think you should really drop functions and focus on MBTI dichotomies for now. You seem to be misusing them and applying your inaccurate understanding in whatever behavior you feel like based on stereotypes. 

Also thanks for reminding me of having set my profile as private, i did it some time ago on a whim and i forgot to change it back. 

_*~SKIP ME~ *_


----------



## Lunacik

Allostasis as an F at all, much less because of an E8-ish reason......lmao, that made my day. Getting all insistent about the type of someone you don't know and then fighting about it, on the other hand...just sad.

Sir...your type is officially WTFM - for "what the fuck, mate?" I'm trying to let go of past biases but I'm not entirely convinced, either. I also have no idea what to type you as anymore. I've sort of just decided to go along for the ride and see what happens at this point.


----------



## Ace Of Forests

Hexcoder said:


> Allostasis as an F at all, much less because of an E8-ish reason......lmao, that made my day. Getting all insistent about the type of someone you don't know and then fighting about it, on the other hand...just sad.
> 
> Sir...your type is officially WTFM - for "what the fuck, mate?" I'm trying to let go of past biases but I'm not entirely convinced, either. I also have no idea what to type you as anymore. I've sort of just decided to go along for the ride and see what happens at this point.


I think my type is "I've read a book on depth psychology that's not older than this forum". Seriously, it doesn't seem like anyone here is familiar with the attitudes of the cognitive stack. John Bebee.


----------



## Lunacik

AceOfForests said:


> I think my type is "I've read a book on depth psychology that's not older than this forum". Seriously, it doesn't seem like anyone here is familiar with the attitudes of the cognitive stack. John Bebee.


Did you know mr beebee is a cat?









Cats are always right. All praise the feline.


----------



## Ace Of Forests

Hexcoder said:


> Did you know mr beebee is a cat?
> 
> View attachment 885728
> 
> Cats are always right. All praise the feline.


Omg that made my day, my gut. Thanks for that. I wish I could see your profile, I'd enjoy taking a shot at what type I think you are without seeing you being defensive.

As for me, I don't think he's completely right, but nobody is. That's why I like to take in what I can and make my own 'truth'. INFP unconscious does that to ya.


----------



## Lunacik

AceOfForests said:


> Omg that made my day, my gut. Thanks for that. I wish I could see your profile, I'd enjoy taking a shot at what type I think you are without seeing you being defensive.
> 
> As for me, I don't think he's completely right, but nobody is. That's why I like to take in what I can and make my own 'truth'. INFP unconscious does that to ya.


----------



## Allostasis

AceOfForests said:


> Just from first impressions and a little bit of digging, you vibe like a mature INFJ. Your insights are spot on, and it makes you very 'mystic' like in your insights to those who lack the understanding you do. Your post about you caring more about 'your people' to me vibes extroverted feeling parent function in the same vain. If you put your people above anyone else, then that's you caring about their feelings in a very responsible way, but that's only if you subscribe to John Bebee. Ti child also fits because from vibe alone, you seem extremely thirsty for knowledge, for a challenge, something to put your logical skills to the test, like you find a lot of joy in learning things to their deepest levels. It gives you an ego boost, it makes you happy to guide people to understanding after you've made sure you've verified your information, because Te trickster is a huge problem for most INFJs. This makes you seem like Te parent, but the reality is, I think you have your own personal creed that you invented yourself, and you don't subscribe to any one theory.
> 
> The only thing I don't see is Se inferior, perhaps because you run on pure Ni and you've never developed it. I haven't seen enough data to see what Sensing you prefer.


Fascinating input. That's probably the first time I was typed as something XXFX.

I subscribe to the theory that Jung originally declared (even though no one can realistically hope for a perfect congruence in ambiguous matters like this)
And from such a perspective, many things that were outline by you stop making much of a sense.
But it would be too boring to end my feedback just on that, soo I'll put terminological differences aside.



> Your post about you caring more about 'your people' to me vibes extroverted feeling parent function in the same vain.


The ability to care about people and form relationships of varying strength with them is a generic property of any healthy human individual. 
Thus it alone can't be used to discern personalities unless we consider such an ability in the context of competing priorities or look into the exact implementation details of such "care" or any other parts of the statement.



> Ti child also fits because from vibe alone, you seem extremely thirsty for knowledge, for a challenge, something to put your logical skills to the test, like you find a lot of joy in learning things to their deepest levels. It gives you an ego boost, it makes you happy to guide people to understanding after you've made sure you've verified your information, because Te trickster is a huge problem for most INFJs. This makes you seem like Te parent, but the reality is, I think you have your own personal creed that you invented yourself, and you don't subscribe to any one theory.


If I am using so much Ts and am driven by them, regardless of how they are defined, then how come the resulting type highlights F as a more dominant psychological process.
Making people happy or guiding them isn't what motivates me to learn things.
Getting an "ego boost" might imply that "T" is a part of my "ego" which usually resides in consciousness, which means that F in an equal proportion must be ejected into unconsciousness.



> The only thing I don't see is Se inferior,


That is how blind spots are supposed to work usually, yeah.


----------



## Lunacik

Allostasis said:


> The ability to care about people and form relationships of varying strength with them is a generic property of any healthy human individual.
> Thus it alone can't be used to discern personalities unless we consider such an ability in the context of competing priorities or look into the exact implementation details of such "care" or any other parts of the statement.


Agreed, but tbf--I didn't see whatever post was being referred to, just went based on what the comments on it sounded like. I semi-assumed it was probably something pertaining to 8s taking people under their wing or whatever.


----------



## Lunacik

Fact: caring is only related to carebears.










@Allostasis the true test of care is whether you shoot light beams out of your belly.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I’m putting you all into the ESFP basket for your shenanigans. As a near-ESFP, I appreciate your contribution, but only in the game forum.


----------



## Ace Of Forests

Hexcoder said:


>


I was making a huge write up based off your latest blog, but as I started understanding you more, I scrapped it. If you really would like to discuss it, feel free to shoot me a private message.


----------



## Ace Of Forests

Allostasis said:


> If I am using so much Ts and am driven by them, regardless of how they are defined, then how come the resulting type highlights F as a more dominant psychological process.
> Making people happy or guiding them isn't what motivates me to learn things.
> Getting an "ego boost" might imply that "T" is a part of my "ego" which usually resides in consciousness, which means that F in an equal proportion must be ejected into unconsciousness.


Well the main reason is because in MBTI, the letter 'T' is often taken too literally, thanks to how the lettering system works and has hit main stream media. I had heard that socionics fixes this issue, but I haven't learned it yet, so I'll have to get back to you on that.

But the basic idea is that

You don't need to have 'T' in your MBTI to be a thinker type. I'm FAR from perfect as all of yall have quickly figured out, but that's just because I use Ti in a way differently than yall. I still use my Fe first, but then I consult my Ti to try to put what 'feelings' I get from people's words into my own words. And it's super hard! I've had to work basically all my life as a hobbyist author to even get this far!

EDIT: Like, to the multiple INTJs here. The amount of effort and thought I have to put into articulating how I perceive your feelings in your body language, your words, your positive and negative inflections is equal to you hosting a big event to make a group of people happy. Yeah. I had to train myself to get 'kind of' decent at it, and I still get misunderstood ALL the time, because Ti is not my native language!


----------



## Allostasis

AceOfForests said:


> Well the main reason is because in MBTI, the letter 'T' is often taken too literally, thanks to how the lettering system works and has hit main stream media. I had heard that socionics fixes this issue, but I haven't learned it yet, so I'll have to get back to you on that.
> 
> But the basic idea is that
> 
> You don't need to have 'T' in your MBTI to be a thinker type. I'm FAR from perfect as all of yall have quickly figured out, but that's just because I use Ti in a way differently than yall. I still use my Fe first, but then I consult my Ti to try to put what 'feelings' I get from people's words into my own words. And it's super hard! I've had to work basically all my life as a hobbyist author to even get this far!
> 
> EDIT: Like, to the multiple INTJs here. The amount of effort and thought I have to put into articulating how I perceive your feelings in your body language, your words, your positive and negative inflections is equal to you hosting a big event to make a group of people happy. Yeah. I had to train myself to get 'kind of' decent at it, and I still get misunderstood ALL the time, because Ti is not my native language!


Try reading "Psychological Types", it is more fun and isn't as limiting and shallow as whatever John Bebee or MBTI suggested.
John Bebee misinterprets Jung and creates something very different and not as useful, he is actually closer to socionics I think.
In terms of his model, I would probably be an omnipotent overdeveloped being that integrated most of its functions into consciousness, which isn't terribly insightful.


----------



## Ace Of Forests

Allostasis said:


> Try reading "Psychological Types", it is more fun and isn't as limiting and shallow as whatever John Bebee or MBTI suggested.
> John Bebee misinterprets Jung and creates something very different and not as useful, he is actually closer to socionics I think.
> In terms of his model, I would probably be an omnipotent overdeveloped being that integrated most of its functions into consciousness, which isn't terribly insightful.


Awesome, I will! Thanks. I'll let you know what I think.

The reality of the situation is that I'm a Ti user, instead of a Te user. Instead of taking Sources are 'fact', I look at every source I can get my hands on, and make my own theory based off of what I've read, what I've experienced, and things my other functions have 'hunches' about. Authorities don't really mean anything to me at all, I'm more interested in if people actually know what they're talking about. That's why I'm really bad at citing sources, because really I'm mostly looking for the terms and words to stuff I already 'feel' with my extroverted feeling and introverted intuition together. And finding 'the truth' from there. So that's why when I defend my beliefs, I like other people to tell me the sources THEY trust, so I can learn what information can be trusted because....ENFJs unfortunately have issues with trust.


----------



## Allostasis

AceOfForests said:


> Awesome, I will! Thanks. I'll let you know what I think.
> 
> The reality of the situation is that I'm a Ti user, instead of a Te user. Instead of taking Sources are 'fact', I look at every source I can get my hands on, and make my own theory based off of what I've read, what I've experienced, and things my other functions have 'hunches' about. Authorities don't really mean anything to me at all, I'm more interested in if people actually know what they're talking about. That's why I'm really bad at citing sources, because really I'm mostly looking for the terms and words to stuff I already 'feel' with my extroverted feeling and introverted intuition together. And finding 'the truth' from there. So that's why when I defend my beliefs, I like other people to tell me the sources THEY trust, so I can learn what information can be trusted because....ENFJs unfortunately have issues with trust.


I think you are describing a false dichotomy, rather than the reality of the situation.

Real people never just take things for a fact mindlessly and trust "authorities" without questions, unless they are just stupid/naive, which has nothing to do with Te.
And Ti is not exclusively about logic, "truth" and understanding.
This is why I find these misconceptions and 8 function model useless bullshit, it creates an illusion of understanding, as if you are really tapping into some magical functions, switching between them etc., while it's nothing but a word game, a bunch of common behavioral patterns packaged into a letter combination. Worthless.

You are not a Ti user, not under my definitions.


Okay, the thread is derailed too much, I'll stop on that.


----------



## Ace Of Forests

Allostasis said:


> I think you are describing a false dichotomy, rather than the reality of the situation.
> 
> Real people never just take things for a fact mindlessly and trust "authorities" without questions, unless they are just stupid/naive, which has nothing to do with Te.
> And Ti is not exclusively about logic, "truth" and understanding.
> This is why I find these misconceptions and 8 function model useless bullshit, it creates an illusion of understanding, as if you are really tapping into some magical functions, switching between them etc., while it's nothing but a word game, a bunch of common behavioral patterns packaged into a letter combination. Worthless.
> 
> You are not a Ti user, not under my definitions.


Well that's the difference between a Te user and a Ti user.

Ti uses logic, a series of true/false, cause/effect, and other systems they deem useful to make an INTERNAL(or introverted) decision of what they think. "I think she doesn't like Megan, it just doesn't make logical sense."
Te uses rationale, where, and I don't have Te, so this is my best guess. Te uses a series of exploring many sources with supposed creditability, and compares them to EACH OTHER, to figure out what the 'truth' is based off of what the most people believe is true. "I believe the consensus of everyone who has the authority to speak on this subject." This is what is scaring Americans right now. Our Extroverted Thinking is out of control, and our people are deeming the wrong people authorities, and they're too blind to see it.


----------



## Allostasis

AceOfForests said:


> Well that's the difference between a Te user and a Ti user.
> 
> Ti uses logic, a series of true/false, cause/effect, and other systems they deem useful to make an INTERNAL(or introverted) decision of what they think. "I think she doesn't like Megan, it just doesn't make logical sense."
> Te uses rationale, where, and I don't have Te, so this is my best guess. Te uses a series of exploring many sources with supposed creditability, and compares them to EACH OTHER, to figure out what the 'truth' is based off of what the most people believe is true. "I believe the consensus of everyone who has the authority to speak on this subject." This is what is scaring Americans right now. Our Extroverted Thinking is out of control, and our people are deeming the wrong people authorities, and they're too blind to see it.


No, that is incorrect, as far as Jungian original theory is concerned.
But by your definitions I do both, like many other people (which is why they are so useless and don't tell anything)


----------



## firegrace

I just want to add my 2 cents here. I too think that MBTI and the cognitive functions are "bullshit" in that everyone at all times has all of the "known" functions and that it is limiting to say "I am a Ti user instead of a Te user" or "I am not good at Se" or Si or Fi or whatever. It's probably more accurate to say "I value Fe more than Te in that I prefer social harmony and personalized decisions over impersonal decisions", or whatever, and even then it's limiting and hard to find a good reason to create a limiting belief in one's self. 

Ultimately MBTI (and enneagram and socionics and all of that stuff) isn't "real". It's just a made up thing, an approximation to help us understand how we use our mind. There's no proof. In my mind the ultimate goal would be to be balanced. Why not be good at them all if possible?


----------



## Ace Of Forests

firegrace said:


> View attachment 885748
> 
> 
> I just want to add my 2 cents here. I too think that MBTI and the cognitive functions are "bullshit" in that everyone at all times has all of the "known" functions and that it is limiting to say "I am a Ti user instead of a Te user" or "I am not good at Se" or Si or Fi or whatever. It's probably more accurate to say "I value Fe more than Te in that I prefer social harmony and personalized decisions over impersonal decisions", or whatever, and even then it's limiting and hard to find a good reason to create a limiting belief in one's self.
> 
> Ultimately MBTI (and enneagram and socionics and all of that stuff) isn't "real". It's just a made up thing, an approximation to help us understand how we use our mind. There's no proof. In my mind the ultimate goal would be to be balanced. Why not be good at them all if possible?


Exactly this. That's what psychologists and philosophers have been calling 'The shadow' for years. Everyone has all 8 functions, and it's super important to know that. 4 are your 'ego', and 4 you have way less awareness of, because the truth is, the cognitive stack goes down to the bottom.

This explains why people with ADHD are said to have 'poor memory', but in reality, I just have Introverted Sensing Trickster, and I constantly make the same mistakes over and over again if I'm not careful. I don't believe ADHD exists, I just think a lot of 'nature based' disorders are just where your weakest stacks are, and what happens when you don't develop them. 

I'm going to share something very personal to make this point as clear as possible. As an ENFJ, in theory, based off of cognitive axis theory, shadow theory, and cognitive attitude theory, my cognitive stack should look something like this, and I'm going to quote things I would say when I'm 'using' them:


Key:
+ Falls towards ‘positive’ speech patterns more often
- Falls towards ‘negative’ speech patterns more often
Therefore ++ would be almost always positive, and - - would almost always be negative, with + - usually meaning you feel inner conflict, and make those choices more based off of habit, which accounts for elements of nature that MBTI doesn’t really account for at all normally. But I’mma just keep going.


Cognitive Stack:

Hero: You dominant function. Positive, bright, confident and effortless to use. (++)
Parent: Your ‘responsible’ function. Where most of your skepticism comes from. (+-)
Child: Innocent, pure natured. This is where your ‘child like wonder’ and sources of happiness come from. (+ +)
Inferior: Weak from preference of Hero function, where most of your insecurities lie. (+-)
—————————————
Nemesis: Your dominant ‘Shadow’ function, your ‘anti-hero’ inside you that takes over when the ends justify the means (+ - )
Critic: Your ‘harsh’ side. This is when you’re blunt and tell people how it is ( - - )
Trickster: Innocent but ignored, will give you false confidence that gets you in trouble. (+ - )
Demon: I really, really don’t want to have the demon debate rn, as it’s a hot topic. So I’m just going to say this is the function you use absolutely last. (- -) 

*ENFJ ----Ego----*

Hero: Extroverted Feeling "Honey, are you okay?"
Parent: Introverted Intuition "I don't have a good feeling about this..."
Child: Extroverted Sensing "Oh, Amanda's drink is low, let me refill that."
Inferior: Introverted Thinking "I guess I'm not smart, I don't really get this 'book' stuff."
-------------------
*INFP ----Unconscious----*

Nemesis: Internal Feeling "Why doesn't anyone care about how _I_ feel?"
Critic: Extroverted Intuition "You don't see this connection? What are you, an idiot?"
Trickster: Internal Sensing "Remind me, who are you again? Heh..."
Demon: Extroverted Thinking "I don't give a FUCK what your book says, I've lived my truth, and your 'data' doesn't account for my Feeling Dom!"


----------



## Allostasis

xNFJ actually makes sense. I had exactly the same argument with another NFJ in the past lol.


----------



## Ace Of Forests

Allostasis said:


> xNFJ actually makes sense. I had exactly the same argument with another NFJ in the past lol.


Dude I'm so glad I'm not an INFJ, INFJs are constantly paranoid, I just kind of think everyone is a sheep.


----------



## Allostasis

And that reminds me of someone else who is trying to run from his Fi-ness..


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Still getting intj vibes


----------



## Nick_

@TheCosmicHeart You have given me INTJ, INFJ and ISTP vibes so far.


----------



## Eset

INTJ ILI 5w6 135 Sp/So


----------



## Ace Of Forests

Eset said:


> INTJ ILI 5w6 135 Sp/So


I mean. Just based off the vibe of that confidence, I would have guessed EXTJ, very nice.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Yeah infj works for you


----------



## Crowbo

INFP


----------



## Internal

ESTP 7w6 sp/so


----------



## Ace Of Forests

Internal said:


> ESTP 7w6 sp/so


ISTJ vibes, just from the stereotype that you hoard stuff on your PC like a library.


----------



## Ace Of Forests

Ace Of Forests said:


> Dude I'm so glad I'm not an INFJ, INFJs are constantly paranoid, I just kind of think everyone is a sheep.


Fuck this aged really poorly....


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Ace Of Forests said:


> ISTJ vibes, just from the stereotype that you hoard stuff on your PC like a library.


Infj works for you too 🤔


----------



## Ace Of Forests

TheCosmicHeart said:


> Infj works for you too 🤔


ENFP vibes!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Ace Of Forests said:


> Fuck this aged really poorly....


Join the dark side we have cookies?

It doesn't really work like that tho. 
Idk ENFP kinda but you're listed as infj and i could see that too


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Entp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ENTJ


----------



## Crowbo

XNTP


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Crow


----------



## Nick_

If you are not an ENTP then there are not ENTPs.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Crowbo

INFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Crowbo

INFP


----------



## Eset

ENFP 9w1 So/Sx


----------



## Crowbo

IXFP 4


----------



## shameless

Crowbo said:


> IXFP 4


ISTP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Estp


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Ass? 😏


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sensational said:


> ISTP


No way in hell he is ISTP.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

ESTP


----------



## ENIGMA2019

ISTJ


----------



## Crowbo

ESTP


----------



## Crowbo

All of you have a better chance of finding bigfoot than you do of finding my type. lmfao.


----------



## Ace Of Forests

ENTP...


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Infp


----------



## Crowbo

INTP


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

ISFJ


----------



## Alana

INFJ


----------



## Schizoid

xNFP


----------



## Sinuous

Entp


----------



## Alana

INFJ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Crowbo

INFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## bearlybreathing

xNFP


----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery

ENxP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery

INFJ


----------



## Hexigoon

INTJ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj works for you


----------



## Tsubaki

Hmm... Maybe ISTP?


----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery

ENTP


----------



## Morfy

ISFP


----------



## Crowbo

INFP


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ENTP

Also on another note, reading through the first few pages of this thread. Such a different time back then.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

I'll type myself, ENTJ Enneagram 8w9.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

I remembered what my real Enneagram type is as typed by Katherine Fauvre and that's 7w8 although 6w7 and 8w7 were a possibility as well. So I guess I'll just leave my Enneagram as 7 then.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Yeah entj works for


----------



## Behnam Agahi

ENTP


----------



## Behnam Agahi

Behnam Agahi said:


> ENTP


It was just a wild guess and it turned out damn right, wow.


----------



## Crowbo

INTP


----------



## Nick_

INTJ


----------



## Chaika

intp?


----------



## bearlybreathing

INFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istp


----------



## Crowbo

INFP


----------



## maximum danger

Entp


----------



## Wiggentree

ISTP


----------



## Crowbo

INFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------

